# Velvet's IM Competition Log



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi All, I'm joining the masses and competiting for best physique in the IM competition

*Start Date:*  Monday November 1st
*End Date: *  Thursday March 31

*Starting Stats:*

Weight: 136lbs
Height: 5'7"
Bicep: 12 1/8"
Chest: 34 1/8"
Waist: 27 2/8"
Hips: 35 7/8"
Thigh: 22 2/8"
Calf: 13 3/8"

*Goals:*

Add some upper body mass
Lean out to the point of muscle separation but not striations

*Plan:* 

- Start at 1800 cals (30%p; 40%c; 30%f) and tweek as necessary
- Cardio 40-45 mins 6 days a week
- Training 4 days week (chest/back; Legs; Delts/Calves; Arms split),   Moderate weight, higher rep
- Abs every other day (no weight)
- 1 Cheat meal a week
- Before pics to come...
- Weigh once a week
- Measurements once a month
- Water intake - 4 L/day


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2004)

Go Velvet ! Go Velvet!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

*Day 1 - Monday November 1*

Water = 3.5L

*Meal #1*
Choco Pancake (1/2c oats, 2 tb ew's, 1 tb cocoa, splenda, 1/2c cottage cheese)
1/2c Berries

*Meal #2*
1/2 ww pita
1 tb natty
1/2 banana
Yogurt Mousse (70 cal, 6p, 10c, .5f)

*Meal #3 (PWO)*
28g Protein
1 c Corn Bran Cereal
1/2 c Berries
*
Meal #4*
Turkey Spinach Salad (3 oz turkey, spinach, 2 tb dried cranberries, 1 tb slivered almonds, 1 tb feta oil dressing)
1 c Pumpkin

*Meal #5*
3 oz Turkey
1 tb Natty
Cheese Sauce (1 oz LF cheese, 1/4c FF sour cream, 1/4c LF Mushy Soup)
Brocolli

*Meal #6*
sf Popsicle
2 tb Natty

_*Totals * _ 
1850cals
148g Protein (32%)
171g Carbs (37%)
63.5g Fat (31%)

*Notes:*

Pretty good, will lower fat a bit tomorrow to make up for overconsumption today.  Yummy foods in my diet again..it rocks..very satisfied!!!

*Workout (Chest/Back):*

DB Press
25 x 12 x 3
with
BB Row
55 x 12
60 x 12 x 2

DB Fly
15 x 12 x 3 with
Nautilus Pulldown (CG)
90 x 12 x 3

Incline BB Press
45 x 12
55 x 9 
with
Rope Cable Row
45 x 12
50 x 12

Abs - 9 minutes continuous reps

No cardio today..knees were killing me from power step class and power yoga class on the weekend!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Go Velvet ! Go Velvet!



R u competing Gary???????


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> R u competing Gary???????


Heavens no !


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi All, I'm joining the masses and competiting for best physique in the IM competition
> 
> *Start Date:*  Monday November 1st
> *End Date: *  Thursday March 31
> ...


 DUH. I forgot to include this in my IM journal! hahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Velvety girls   Ha'come so little water?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Hey Velvety girls   Ha'come so little water?



That doesn't include, my coffees, teas and diet pops...it's just a goal...I think 4L is plenty!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Good luck Vel.  I never heard of IM doing this.  Last time we tried having an IM competition, it fell through and Jenny was the only one that stuck with it.  Everyone else ended up dropping out.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Good luck Vel. I never heard of IM doing this. Last time we tried having an IM competition, it fell through and Jenny was the only one that stuck with it. Everyone else ended up dropping out.


 We'll see about that this time around! NO QUITTERS!!!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 2, 2004)

Good luck-I may enter too....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 2, 2004)

I've entered!!

Does anyone know if they're going to (IM) create a thread just for the IM Competition like they did last year?  Anyone...anyone?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Oh...and where can I find the "rules?"


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I've entered!!
> 
> Does anyone know if they're going to (IM) create a thread just for the IM Competition like they did last year? Anyone...anyone?


 As far as i know that one's it, unless camaro (the mastermind behind this one) creates another one?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Oh...and where can I find the "rules?"


 They are in that thread, all over the place, no one specific post with all of the rules yet. that i know of.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 2, 2004)

GL Velvet


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2004)

Go Velvet. Your going to do great  Post alot of pics throughout


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 2, 2004)

gl mmmmmm miss Velvet.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> We'll see about that this time around! NO QUITTERS!!!!



Ya, no quitting     ...we are all in it together...we'll feed off each other's motivation


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Good luck-I may enter too....



Thanks Jilly, I hope you do enter...It'd be fun to do this together...great for motivation!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks Rock and Iain!  You guys in too?  NT?  What about you?????


----------



## Paynne (Nov 2, 2004)

Good Luck Velvet!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Thanks Rock and Iain!  You guys in too?  NT?  What about you?????




me ... in a bb contest?    I couldn't improve much either way.     I'm not like most here.  I don't have any issues with my physical appearance.  I'm sure there are others that do, but they don't count.   I have tried in the past to put on weight, but that requires a lot of eating and accountability.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 2, 2004)

Looking forward to your new journal


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Thanks Rock and Iain!  You guys in too?  NT?  What about you?????


'Course I'm in. I don't pass on anything, LOL


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 2, 2004)

Did carb cycling not work out for you?

good luck in the competition!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 2, 2004)

Good luck Sweetie!  Maybe I will do it too, not sure I can compete with the likes of you and Babs...etc.   

We are just about the same height!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Good luck Sweetie!  Maybe I will do it too, not sure I can compete with the likes of you and Babs...etc.
> 
> We are just about the same height!!



OMG, yes you can!     Join us Sapphy


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> 'Course I'm in. I don't pass on anything, LOL



WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> Did carb cycling not work out for you?
> 
> good luck in the competition!



Hey there stranger!  Well I wouldn't say it didn't work for me, I wasn't on it very long and I did lose some weight, but the ups and the downs (the nature of the diet) doesn't really mesh with my personality...I"m a steady steven kind of girl..but I am using most of those foods in my diet...and I'm eating my fishies....and it I have an overindulgence day I'll go lower carb the next!

Thanks for the Luck...are you competing too?   ???


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> OMG, yes you can!     Join us Sapphy


I did...


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I did...



I saw   

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 2, 2004)

Good luck Velvet!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 3, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Good luck Velvet!



Thanks Greeky, you too!!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 3, 2004)

*Day #2 Tuesday November 2nd*

Water= 3.5 L   

Meal #1
Chocolate pancake (See previous post for ingredients)
1/2c berries

Meal #2
Mueslie (3/4c Cottage Cheese, 1/2c berries, 1/4c fibre 1)

Meal #3 (PWO)
1/2c Oats
28g Protein
1/2c Applesauce

Meal #4
Yogurt Mousse
Turkey Spinach Salad (ingredients in previous post)

Meal #5/6 (cheat meal)
Chinese buffet..anything made of meat with a sugary glaze on it was on my plate in a big bad way...two small pieces of cake, a square, veggies, hawaiin salad, 2 chocolate bars

Cardio:
Step (2 risers) 30 mins 
Dance 10 mins

Workout:

DB Sumo Squat
50 x 15 x 3
with
Smith Bulgarian Squat (OMG...I'm hurtin today)
65 x 15 x 2

Leg Extension
60 x 12 x 2
67.7 x 12
with
Seated Hammies
75 x 12
82.5 x 12
90 x 12

Good Girls
80 x 12 x 3
with
Bad Girls
80 x 12 x 3


Bloated like crazy today from last nights buffet


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

mmmm great meal 6  

G'morin Velvet   where's your water.lol


----------



## Velvet (Nov 3, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> mmmm great meal 6
> 
> G'morin Velvet   where's your water.lol



dunno...I had like 3 diet pops....and was rushing all day...bad me


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 3, 2004)

Mmmm Chinese Buffet. MMMMmmm Must eat now!!! MMmmmm


----------



## Velvet (Nov 3, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Mmmm Chinese Buffet. MMMMmmm Must eat now!!! MMmmmm



Hey, if yer gonna have a cheat meal, what better place than a buffet where you can get a little of EVERYTHING you've been craving..ha ha, and my son was in his glory..altho neither of us eat much at one meal so we kind of get ripped off $$-wise  The best was the battered/deep fried shrimp and pinapple chicken


----------



## Velvet (Nov 3, 2004)

*News*

I'm bloated 


and


I'm gonna become an elite member...status..wahooooooooooooooooo...figure I should give back to the board that has given me so much


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2004)

Good morning Velvet


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good Girls
> 80 x 12 x 3
> with
> Bad Girls
> 80 x 12 x 3


 OK i can't take it anymore. I HAVE TO ASK: WTF are good girls and bad girls????


----------



## Velvet (Nov 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning Velvet




Good morning Britty....saw you when I went to the cupboard for cereal this morning


----------



## Velvet (Nov 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> OK i can't take it anymore. I HAVE TO ASK: WTF are good girls and bad girls????



It's a greekyism

Adductor and Abductor machines lol


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Britty....saw you when I went to the cupboard for cereal this morning



LOL that's funny!


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2004)

We ONLY have the good girl machine....Stoopid gym.....


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> It's a greekyism
> 
> Adductor and Abductor machines lol


 HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAA! Oh man. Makes perfect sense. You know i won't be able to ever look at these machines in the same way again, right?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I'm bloated
> 
> 
> and
> ...


 That's what I did when I finished my 12 weeks. The board was a huge motivator for me toward the end (well the PEOPLE on it), so I gave back.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> We ONLY have the good girl machine....Stoopid gym.....



ya, stooopid gym is right!  How dare they keep you from being a bad girl


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 3, 2004)

Good afternoon Velvet ! 

Good girls , bad girls


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Velvet   I can't believe you just started this journal and you have 50 pages in it already!


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 3, 2004)

LOL! Bad girls and good girls? That's hysterical! Good luck with the IM competition! 



> Chinese buffet..anything made of meat with a sugary glaze on it was on my plate in a big bad way...two small pieces of cake, a square, veggies, hawaiin salad, 2 chocolate bars


I am starving just thinking about a Chinese buffet!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 3, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Good afternoon Velvet !
> 
> Good girls , bad girls




ha ha, Greeky came up with that one so I can't take credit...I'll just use it


----------



## Velvet (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Jeannie and Mikey!  Thanks for stopping by!  I guess I shouldn't really post my cheats eh?  It's kind of mean for those on a strict diet


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ya, stooopid gym is right!  How dare they keep you from being a bad girl



Can't be any kind of girl at my gym they don't have either.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 3, 2004)

Good/Bad girls!  VERY FUNNY!!  YUMMY your meals make me hungry!!!  I go eat now.....  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

MMmmmmm.... Buffett....


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey ! Good morning!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

G'mornin' velvet   hope it's a good day for ya


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 4, 2004)

Morning Beautiful      Chinese is my favorite    So, which do you like better.......... being a good girl or a bad girl


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 4, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Beautiful   Chinese is my favorite  So, which do you like better.......... being a good girl or a bad girl


Morning Velvet ,

so which is it ?


----------



## Paynne (Nov 4, 2004)

I go to read this journal and see this:



> Bad Girls  80 x 12 x 3



Yup, typical IM conversation


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet ,
> 
> so which is it ?



can't wait to hear the answer to this question. 

morning mmmmmmmmmmmm miss Velvet.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 4, 2004)

*Good morning Velvet. How are ya today?*


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey Velvet how is your diet overall? How often do you cheat and all that?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 4, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Beautiful      Chinese is my favorite    So, which do you like better.......... being a good girl or a bad girl



ha ha, good girls are easier IMO lol..which is the exact opposite of life! 

Good day everyone...i'm super busy at work and for some reason I"m not getting any emails today about posts to the journals I follow...external mail must be queued today...poopy network!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 4, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Hey Velvet how is your diet overall? How often do you cheat and all that?



ha ha, well you'd think, especially according to this very short journal that i cheat all the time, but I dont...the week before my girly time, I have wicked cravings and I usually go with them, i don't fight them because it would turn into a binge instead of a cheat meal..get what I mean jelly bean?

Otherwise, I like to have 1 - 2 meals a week where I eat whatever I want..I can't eat much at one meal (food that is, chocolate and candy dont' count lol) anyway so not a lot of harm is done.

I made michael take all his Fuc$ing halloween candy to school today to give to his friends  he doesn't care, and I can't have it in the house...I hear it calling me..the chocolate is EVIL!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 4, 2004)

OH and did I mention that Michael and I ate every single chocolate bar before he took it to school   If you eat it really fast it doesn't count right?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 4, 2004)

So now I'm doing a really low carb/cal day to make up for it..that's the sucky part (1200 cals, 70g c)..ok, I know GG, this is like your typical day...but I usually consume 1800 cals a day and 200g carbs.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> So now I'm doing a really low carb/cal day to make up for it..that's the sucky part (1200 cals, 70g c)..ok, I know GG, this is like your typical day...but I usually consume 1800 cals a day and 200g carbs.


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Yeah i was looking at that(1200, 70) and thinking, yeah and?  Woopdeedoo. welcome to my world. hahahahhaha!

 Actually i'm trying to increase that. today i am having like 131g carb, 1250 cals. yay for me, sortof!

 and well... at least you got to eat all that chocolate!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 4, 2004)

*Day #3 - Wednesday November 3rd*

Water = 4 L

BW = not even gonna get within 50 feet of that damn scale   


Meal #1
Choco protein pancake
1/2c berries

Meal #2
1/2 c Cottage Cheese
1/2c berries
1/4c fibre 1

Meal #3
lg Flax WW tortilla 
3 oz turkey
1/2c applesauce

Meal #4
Spinach salad with turkey, cranberries, almonds and feta oil dressing
1.5 c Pumpkin

Meal #5
3 oz pork tenderloin...it was yummy!
1 c brussels

Meal #6
1/2 c cottage cheese
mini halloween chocolate bars...was eating too fast to count them...DAMN, when is girly time over?     

Don't have the nutrition breakdown..log is at home and how to account for many many many mini choco bars??

Cardio:
15 min HIIT on rowing machine..love it  30:60
15 min Ellipitcal steady state


----------



## P-funk (Nov 4, 2004)

good luck on the contest hot shit


----------



## Velvet (Nov 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Actually i'm trying to increase that. today i am having like 131g carb, 1250 cals. yay for me, sortof!



GET OUT!!!  1250 eh?  ha ha ha ha, that's like starvation for me.  but you're much smaller than I so I guess it all evens out in the end   

You must be soooooooooooooooooooooooo enjoying your carbs eh?  I haven't made it to your journal yet today...bastards here expect me to work for my freaking paycheque..HOW DARE THEY!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 4, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> good luck on the contest hot shit



HEY ass man..where's that pic you promised me?     Yer a judge eh?  Humm.....


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> You must be soooooooooooooooooooooooo enjoying your carbs eh?


 Girl, I savor the oatmeal in the morning like it's some f*cking fine french cuisine or something. hahahhahaha!

 Same for the serving of barley i have with most my meals throughout the day...

 I'm sure it will get old fast, but right now. Yum! 



> I haven't made it to your journal yet today...bastards here expect me to work for my freaking paycheque..HOW DARE THEY!


 I think i'm gonna start calling mine a paycheque too. It sounds like it contains more money that way than plain ol' paycheck. hahahahha


----------



## Velvet (Nov 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Girl, I savor the oatmeal in the morning like it's some f*cking fine french cuisine or something. hahahhahaha!
> 
> Same for the serving of barley i have with most my meals throughout the day...
> 
> ...



I don't think I could ever get excited about barley..lol..unless you added some chocolate to it    But Oats...ahhh, yes..they are one of God's wonderful creations...bless the farmers


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I don't think I could ever get excited about barley..lol..unless you added some chocolate to it    But Oats...ahhh, yes..they are one of God's wonderful creations...bless the farmers


 BARLEY WITH CHOCOLATE? Are we talking about hte same thing? Mine looks like rice... like brown rice, but a little rounder/fatter.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey Velvet  

How do you make your chocolate protien pancakes?  Are they yummy? Did I already share my oatmeal creation with you? It's to die for  Let me know, if not I'll post it for you.


----------



## Jill (Nov 4, 2004)

That is so funny making your son take the candy to school!!! At work there is like 500 mini choc bars, I hate work. I did take about 30, and hide them...Till MY cheat day.

I think some of the candy bags have the nut info on the back, but I wouldnt go there


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey Velvet
> 
> How do you make your chocolate protien pancakes? Are they yummy? Did I already share my oatmeal creation with you? It's to die for  Let me know, if not I'll post it for you.


 i wanna know your oatmeal creation!!! share it!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 4, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> HEY ass man..where's that pic you promised me?     Yer a judge eh?  Humm.....




I can't take a picture of my own ass.  I am not that flexable (unfortunatly).  Brit has it....ask her to send it to you.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey Velvet
> 
> How do you make your chocolate protien pancakes?  Are they yummy? Did I already share my oatmeal creation with you? It's to die for  Let me know, if not I'll post it for you.



Good morning KLM...I'm not sure if you shared your oatmeal recipe with me...give it a go tho..i LOVE oats

Chocolate Pancake (I got it from this forum or Iron Trybe)
1/2 c ground oats (just grind them in the blender) then add to the blender:
1/2c cottage cheese
2 ew's
1 tb cocoa
splenda
pinch of baking powder 
pinch of baking soda

Cook just as you would a pancake.  It tastes just like chocolate cake (I think maybe Jilly posted it??)..I like to add crushed berries to the top of it too...


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> That is so funny making your son take the candy to school!!! At work there is like 500 mini choc bars, I hate work. I did take about 30, and hide them...Till MY cheat day.
> 
> I think some of the candy bags have the nut info on the back, but I wouldnt go there



WOW girl you have amazing will power if you can stash chocolate away for another day....I can't have sugar at home at all..nuttin..the power of the sugar cane is just too much fo me


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I can't take a picture of my own ass.  I am not that flexable (unfortunatly).  Brit has it....ask her to send it to you.



Nevermind, I want a picture of you taking a picture of your ass!   

Britty?  Got a pic you'd like to share?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 5, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> WOW girl you have amazing will power if you can stash chocolate away for another day....I can't have sugar at home at all..nuttin..the power of the sugar cane is just too much fo me


   

 I second that! Here you all are talkin' abotu me being all disciplined. Now THAT is disciplined. If there is chocolate stashed in my house, I will EAT IT. Unless someone else hid it and gives it to me in sporadic and small doses. If i know where it is, it's NOT hidden or stashed away. It's a constant taunt and I will fall victim to its powers.

 Go JILL!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I second that! Here you all are talkin' abotu me being all disciplined. Now THAT is disciplined. If there is chocolate stashed in my house, I will EAT IT. Unless someone else hid it and gives it to me in sporadic and small doses. If i know where it is, it's NOT hidden or stashed away. It's a constant taunt and I will fall victim to its powers.
> 
> Go JILL!



Yes, well hiding doesn't even work...I've found every hidding spot in my sons room, was thinking i should get him a lock box so the poor kid can have some candy..but i'd just find the key   


I've been thinking..and yes it hurt...that these cheat meals..aren't a good thing for me..they start my sugar cravings up again and then it's really really hard to claw my way back onto the wagon     See for me..cheating (or free meal whateva) means sugar..i'm not big on fatty foods, fried foods, pizza or that sort of thing..but the sugar...so I think I'm going to keep sugar out of my diet completely until christmas (I plan on just maintaining between christmas and new years)..so if you see any sort of sugar item..even a granual in my journal....CALL ME ON IT! I may hate you in the end, but at least the point will be made


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey Jeni! What's up. Alot of chocolate talk going on in here, LOL


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Jeni! What's up. Alot of chocolate talk going on in here, LOL



I know!     
My name is Jeni and I'm a chocoholic      is the sf ff high protein chocolate?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I know!
> My name is Jeni and I'm a chocoholic      is the sf ff high protein chocolate?


That's ok, I'm here to console you...


----------



## Jill (Nov 5, 2004)

Yup, you snagged my recipe!
ANother variation: 1/4 or 1/3C cottage cheese and 1/2 scoop chocolate protein-tyo get rid of a few carbies.

I always cooked it so it was raw in the middle-it really tastes like a brownie. You dont have to grind the oats either, if you are pressed for time-I actually like it better NOT ground. Geeze I want these and have no cc or choc protein!

Have a fantastic weekend pretty lady!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 5, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> It's a greekyism
> 
> Adductor and Abductor machines lol




 I'm infamous


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Yup, you snagged my recipe!
> ANother variation: 1/4 or 1/3C cottage cheese and 1/2 scoop chocolate protein-tyo get rid of a few carbies.
> 
> I always cooked it so it was raw in the middle-it really tastes like a brownie. You dont have to grind the oats either, if you are pressed for time-I actually like it better NOT ground. Geeze I want these and have no cc or choc protein!
> ...



Hey Jilly!  Ya, I always semi cook my pancakes too, or else they just get dry!  I'll have to try it with the protein powder.  I have a yummy chocolate pb one right now that would work well.  You have a great weekend too!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 5, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i wanna know your oatmeal creation!!! share it!


 
3/4 dry oatmeal (do not cook)
1 or 2 tbsp raisins or fruit of your choice (i like raisns the best)
1/4 tsp cinnamon                                 dried apple is good too!
1 scoop vanilla protien powder

Take the oats,cinnamon and rasins and put them in a bowl. Mix the vanilla protien powder into 6 oz of water and pour over top of oatmeal, cinnamon an raisins. Let stand for about 10 to 15 minutes until the oats becomes soft. VERY, VERY, YUMMY!  I eat this everyday. I look forward to getting up just to eat this. I even brought to the gym ohe morning for a couple people I train with and they went nuts over it. It's simple and filling


----------



## klmclean (Nov 5, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning KLM...I'm not sure if you shared your oatmeal recipe with me...give it a go tho..i LOVE oats
> 
> Chocolate Pancake (I got it from this forum or Iron Trybe)
> 1/2 c ground oats (just grind them in the blender) then add to the blender:
> ...


Thanks Velvet, I can't wait to try this, it sounds Yummmmmmy  I posted my oatmeal creation for you and GG above


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> 3/4 dry oatmeal (do not cook)
> 1 or 2 tbsp raisins or fruit of your choice (i like raisns the best)
> 1/4 tsp cinnamon                                 dried apple is good too!
> 1 scoop vanilla protien powder
> ...



Great timing...friday's i usually search the net for new recipes to try on the weekends!  Thanks Klm!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 5, 2004)

You're very welcome. I hope you enjoy it


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 5, 2004)

Afternoon Miss Velvet  


TGIF !!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2004)

Good afternoon Gary!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2004)

*News*

Well I'm now a paying member of the tribe..ha ha, just ordered my elite membership...shucks, i feel so special now


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 5, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Well I'm now a paying member of the tribe..ha ha, just ordered my elite membership...shucks, i feel so special now


Hi Elite Velvet    Yes you are special !


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 5, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> 3/4 dry oatmeal (do not cook)
> 1 or 2 tbsp raisins or fruit of your choice (i like raisns the best)
> 1/4 tsp cinnamon                                 dried apple is good too!
> 1 scoop vanilla protien powder
> ...


 yay! i'm gonna try this!!!  I actually have all these ingredients! An IM first for me! hahahaha Every time i think about trying some recipe, there's SOMETHING i'm missing when i get started!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 5, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning KLM...I'm not sure if you shared your oatmeal recipe with me...give it a go tho..i LOVE oats
> 
> Chocolate Pancake (I got it from this forum or Iron Trybe)
> 1/2 c ground oats (just grind them in the blender) then add to the blender:
> ...


 Damn this looks good too. And -- surprise surprise! -- i have all these ingredients as well! 

 Thanks Vel!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> yay! i'm gonna try this!!! I actually have all these ingredients! An IM first for me! hahahaha Every time i think about trying some recipe, there's SOMETHING i'm missing when i get started!


 
Let me know how you like it


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 6, 2004)

HEY velvet!  long time no chat


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi Velvet  

I'm out the door ! Chest/bi's this morning .


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2004)

hello


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi KLM, Gary, GG, Lukey and Patrick     

How are ya all?  Anybody try those pancakes?  They are so yummy!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

I had an awesome weekend...I met some family members in Gananoque for Lunch..I have seen my aunt and uncle in about 10 years so it was a great reunion (and it was the first time they've met my son)

Sunday was my son's b-day party...We had 12 kids and 7 adults at pizza hut..yum yum (I researched the healthiest pizza before going :angel: - Which was the chicken supreme!!)

Let see, I got him a video/music recorder thingy that has a video camera and microphone so that you can record your own music videos using your own tv and vcr...silly stuff..OMG..NOBODY is seeing the tape we made last night   He got a bay (sp?) blade stadium with 3 bay blades, walkie talkies, $150    (he's 10!!), Ms. Pacman game thingy you plug into the tv, clothes, games etc...he raked in big time! 

It was a nice weekend...too bad it ended


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi KLM, Gary, GG, Lukey and Patrick
> 
> How are ya all?  Anybody try those pancakes?  They are so yummy!


 Good morning! 

 Nooooo. I didn't make either of the recipes on here, yours or klm's. 

 I did make the stuffed peppers (picture in my comp log) and they are farking delicious and I think I'm gonna make those more often. Very convenienit. All my macros in the right ratios, in one neat (and did i mention delicious?) little package. Plus veggie. Can't beat that. 

 Sounds like your son's bday was a blast! And please oh please share the video! hahahahaha! 

 What is a bay?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

*Update*

Changed my official IM Competition start date to sunday november 6th..last week was a write off, too much chocolate, didn't get prepared enuff for the comp..as I'd just found out about it..ya, i know, excuse..but this is the end of them!  I spent a lot of time on the weekend determining my goals and coming up with a plan (I'm hiring a new coach too...just for consultations until january at which time I'll be training with her for the Ottawa's in May)

I'm going to consume 1500 cals per day (split between 5 - 6 meals) until progress stalls with a 35%p; 40%c; 25%f macro split...workout split is the same...ditto for cardio.  Sugar will be eliminated (no cheat days at all, as it just gets the sugar monster going again   ).  

Short Term Goal: Reach 15% bf by January 1 (8 Weeks)..currently at 18% according to the NEW bioelectric Impedence Body Fat analyzer I bought at radio shack this weekend. 

Mid Term Goal:  Reach 12% bf by March 25th (12 more weeks - total 20 weeks)..just in time to compete with my fellow IMers for best physique

Long Term Goal: Reach 10 - 11% bf for the Figure Competition in Ottawa on May 7th. (6 more weeks - total 26 weeks)  I figure 26 weeks is more than enuff time to reach my ultimate goal...and not have to starve myself or do crazy ass workouts to get there!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

*Day #1 - Saturday November 6th*

*Water* = 3.75 L
*
BW * = 137lbs

*Meal #1*
1/3c Oats
1/2c EW
1 tb Natty

*Meal #2*
1/2c Cottage Cheese
2 c Puffed Wheat (wheat is only ingredient)

*Meal #3* (at my son's b-day party at pizza hut)
2 sl (from medium pie) Chicken supreme pizza - reg crust

*Meal #4*
1/2 c Cottage Cheese
*
Meal #5*
1/2 ww Pita
1 tb lite mayo
4 oz turkey
1/2c rhubarb

*Meal #6*
3/4c EW
1c pumpkin

*Totals: * 
1504 cals
135.5g P (36%)
141g C (38%)
40.5 (24%)
I don't count fibrous veggies ever!


*Cardio:* (got out the videos )
20 min High Impact (interval) Aerobics
15 min Low Impact Aerobics
10 min Dance Aerobics

20 min Yoga
10 min Stretching

Great day...Didn't even have birthday cake! (was so disgusted with the crap I ate last week..gotta make up for it now :shh: ....when I'm good, I'm VERY good, when I'm bad...)


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

*Day #2 - Sunday, November 7*

*Water* = 3.5 L

*BW* = 136lb ( - 1lb of water )

*Meal #1*
Choco Pancake (see recipe somewhere in here)
1/2c berries

*Meal #2*
3/4c Applesauce
3 oz Pork Tenderloin
1 tb Natty (quite the combo eh?)

*Meal #3* (at a fancy restaurant in Gan)
4 oz Shrimp 
Salad
1 oz Cheddar
1 tb Poppyseed dressing (I suspect there was sugar in there )

*Meal #4*
1/2c Cottage Cheese
1/2c Berries
1c Puffed Wheat
1 tb Natty

*Meal #5*
3 oz turkey
1/2 ww Pita
Spinach
1 tb Lite Mayo
2 sf ff Popsicles
1 c Pumpkin

*Totals:*
1513 cals
134.5g P (36%)
138.5g C (37%)
45.5g F (27%)

*Cardio:*
20 min High Intensity Interval Aerobics
15 min Low Intensity Aerobics

30 min Core Pilates
10 min Stretching


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Good morning!
> 
> Nooooo. I didn't make either of the recipes on here, yours or klm's.
> 
> ...



bay blade..humm..it's a little metal and plastic top type toy that has a rip cord...and you get two people and pull the rip cord, dropping the toy into the middle of a big bowl type plastic thing..and they bang against each other and the first one to flip out of the bowl or stop spinning wins..they have gazillions of blades to choose from...you should get one for yourself


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey V, hope you had a good weekend


----------



## BritChick (Nov 8, 2004)

Sounds like you had a great weekend Velvet.
Good luck with all the new goals.
My official start date for my nationals prep is today, time to get diet and training back on track and make my figure goals for next season priority!  
Keep up the hard work girlie.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Sounds like you had a great weekend Velvet.
> Good luck with all the new goals.
> My official start date for my nationals prep is today, time to get diet and training back on track and make my figure goals for next season priority!
> Keep up the hard work girlie.




Ohhhh, that's so exciting Britty...Are you going to start a new journal?  I'll be following along...looking for ideas for my own plan seeing as your more of an expert     what's the date of the Nationals?  Where is it going to be this year?


----------



## klmclean (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi Velvet

Hey, you mentioned in my journal you pull your neck often too, what do you do for it?  This is going on day 5 and it's so painful and annoying. Any tips on how to make it betterr? It's taking a tole on my workouts


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hi Velvet
> 
> Hey, you mentioned in my journal you pull your neck often too, what do you do for it?  This is going on day 5 and it's so painful and annoying. Any tips on how to make it betterr? It's taking a tole on my workouts


\


See your journal


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

*News*

The first snow fall of the season is happening RIGHT NOW!  It's so pretty (that won't last long) and the sun is shining too!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> The first snow fall of the season is happening RIGHT NOW! It's so pretty (that won't last long) and the sun is shining too!


 so jealous. it's in the low 80's here. not a cloud in the sky. no reason to wear my pretty new winter clothes.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2004)

Gg ... do you remember the game battling tops?  Bay Blades is the year 200 version. 

Velvet ... so you're off and running with your plan.  You will do well.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> so jealous. it's in the low 80's here. not a cloud in the sky. no reason to wear my pretty new winter clothes.



There's a first..the floridian is jealous of the eskimo


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Gg ... do you remember the game battling tops?  Bay Blades is the year 200 version.
> 
> Velvet ... so you're off and running with your plan.  You will do well.



Hey Steve!  Thanks....I don't remember battling tops


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2004)

You don't remember battling tops?  Hmmmm ... perhaps I'm just dating myself. 

Sounds like you had a great weekend.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> You don't remember battling tops?  Hmmmm ... perhaps I'm just dating myself.
> 
> Sounds like you had a great weekend.



Um, i think we are the same age   

And yes, I did...you should bring the fam over and make a music video with us


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2004)

me ... video ... hamming it up ... I couldn't, shouldn't ....... ok!  We're in


----------



## klmclean (Nov 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> \
> 
> 
> See your journal


Thanks for the advice   I lied down this afternoon with my "Magic Bag", it's filled with flax seeds instead of rice and I heated it for two minutes and took my Tylenol 3, when I woke up, HUGE difference. I hope this is the end of the pain in my neck  Thanks again, haven't tried the stretch you suggested, but I'm going to before I go to bed. Not sure if I should work out today or not   I'm going to wait til around nine tonight and see how I feel. I'm worried I might make it worse


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 9, 2004)

Morning sweetie  

Whats up today ? Just cardio for me


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice   I lied down this afternoon with my "Magic Bag", it's filled with flax seeds instead of rice and I heated it for two minutes and took my Tylenol 3, when I woke up, HUGE difference. I hope this is the end of the pain in my neck  Thanks again, haven't tried the stretch you suggested, but I'm going to before I go to bed. Not sure if I should work out today or not   I'm going to wait til around nine tonight and see how I feel. I'm worried I might make it worse



Awesome KLM (what's your real name? lol), i'm glad you are starting to feel better..I love my hot bag..funny thing, I just ordered one for my Mom for christmas..it's a black and white kitty that curls around your neck (like us, she's a kitty freak!)...Just be careful with the stretches..nice and slow..and I do leg work (no BB's on neck tho...use no weights or light dumbbells) and cardio is usually ok...just avoid heavy upper body workouts...and even abs, unless you have one of those roller thingy's to support your neck!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning sweetie
> 
> Whats up today ? Just cardio for me



Hey there hot poppa. Today was power step and at lunch i'm doing delts/calves.  Wahoo!  It's my son's b-day today so I've been cruising the McDonald's site to find some good choices for dinner..I think I'll go with the WW chicken grill (toss 1/2 the bun) and the fruit and yogurt parfait for a sugarless treat.yumm yummm

Get this michael thought he shouldn't have to go to school today cause it was his b-day...HELLO??? I think I should be getting the day off for giving birth to you   ..so here I am at work   But on a brighter note, I do get Thursday off (rememberance day - christmas present from employer (Gov't) = day off with pay..wahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo)


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2004)

*Day #3 - Monday November 8*

*Water* = 4L

*Bw* = 135lb (another lb of water)

*Meal #1:*
1/3 c Oats
1/2 c EW's
1 tb Natty

*Meal #2*
1 c Cottage Cheese
1/2c Berries
1/4c Fibre 1
1/2c Rhubarb

*Meal #3 (PWO)*
28g Protein
1/2c Oats
3/4c Pumpkin

*Meal #4*
1/2 lg ww flax torilla
1 tb lf Cream Cheese
3 oz Turkey
Spinach
1/2c Berries

*Meal #5*
Spinach Salad
2 tb Dried Cranberries
1 tb slivered toasted almonds
1 tb Feta Oil Dressing
3 oz Turkey

*Meal #6*
1/2c Cottage Cheese
1/2 tb Natty
3/4c Pumpkin

*Totals* (not including Fibrous Veggies)
1552 cals
150.5g P (40%)
137.5g C (36%)
38.5gF (24%)

   

*Workout (Chest/Back):*

DB Press
25 x 12 x 3 
with
BB Row
75 x 9 + 65 x 3
65 x 12 x 2 (whoopsie, put too much weight on..pinching nerves in fingers)

DB Fly
15 x 12 x 3
with
Nautilus Pulldown
85 x 12 x 3

Incline BB Press
45 x 12
50 x 12
with
Rope Cable Row
50 x 12 x 2

Abs, concentrating on plank/core type moves- 10 mins continuous

*Note: *  I think I'm gonna try rotating heavy weight/low rep weeks with low weight/high rep weeks to keep myself entertained and my body guessing...what ya'll think?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey Vel! How's the snow this mornin'? 

 Your rotating idea sounds cool. I wish I wasn't so anal about my workouts, or I'd try the same thing. hahaha!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey Vel! How's the snow this mornin'?
> 
> Your rotating idea sounds cool. I wish I wasn't so anal about my workouts, or I'd try the same thing. hahaha!


Hi Ivy 

Snow was gone before it hit the ground   still not cold enuff..THANK GOODNESS, I'm not ready yet 

Well the thing of it is..I know I should gain some more mass for competition, but I also don't want to be at this BF% all winter (or higher)...so I'm battling with myself...And I always like to change things around with my w/o's...that's a good thing, but changing my diet around always gets me into trouble so I have to stick with my program in that regards until progress stalls!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 9, 2004)

Snow Blahh...... Already  how long till summer again?

Morning Velvet   you got some of the white stuff as well, eh?

Happy Giving Birthday


----------



## Jill (Nov 9, 2004)

Is meal number 4 like a pita sandwich?? Cause that would be good And meal number 3 my pump pancakes?????

Try this-1scoop protein, 1-2ew's, (coco-if choc protein) pinch of bs&bp, splenda, water to mix. Mix in plastic bowl-microwave for 20-45 seconds, protein cake! This is usually how I eat my whey. Havent made it with water in months!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *Water* = 4L
> 
> *Bw* = 135lb (another lb of water)
> 
> ...


Nice Workout Vel ! 

Rows looked real good.  Hmmmm... need any help keeping your body guessing


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Snow Blahh...... Already  how long till summer again?
> 
> Morning Velvet   you got some of the white stuff as well, eh?
> 
> Happy Giving Birthday




Thanks Hon


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Is meal number 4 like a pita sandwich?? Cause that would be good And meal number 3 my pump pancakes?????
> 
> Try this-1scoop protein, 1-2ew's, (coco-if choc protein) pinch of bs&bp, splenda, water to mix. Mix in plastic bowl-microwave for 20-45 seconds, protein cake! This is usually how I eat my whey. Havent made it with water in months!



Yep, meal 4 I just take half a tortilla or pita and spread with cc and put spinach and turkey on top and roll up..yumm yumm..meal #3 nope, I just add some sweetener and spices to pumpkin from a can...I eat that alot..just started using frozen rhubarb with sweetener...not bad...good for a change!

Not sure if i could do protein powder and EW's   It's sounds scary


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice Workout Vel !
> 
> Rows looked real good.  Hmmmm... need any help keeping your body guessing




Thanks Gary....Sassy!


----------



## Jill (Nov 9, 2004)

You cant even taste the ew's cause everything is all cooked together!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You cant even taste the ew's cause everything is all cooked together!



Ok, I'll give it a go with my choco peanut butter protein powder!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 9, 2004)

> *Note: *I think I'm gonna try rotating heavy weight/low rep weeks with low weight/high rep weeks to keep myself entertained and my body guessing...what ya'll think?


O!  I like that idea  

G'morning Velvet :bounce:


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> O!  I like that idea
> 
> G'morning Velvet :bounce:



Mornin Lukey :bounce:


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2004)

> Try this-1scoop protein, 1-2ew's, (coco-if choc protein) pinch of bs&bp, splenda, water to mix. Mix in plastic bowl-microwave for 20-45 seconds, protein cake! This is usually how I eat my whey. Havent made it with water in months!



Are you using the brand ANYwhey protein for this?  If it is regular whey, you really shouldn't be cooking with it.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Are you using the brand ANYwhey protein for this?  If it is regular whey, you really shouldn't be cooking with it.



What whey can you cook with?  I make pancakes sometimes with it..am I killing the amino's doing this?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> What whey can you cook with?  I make pancakes sometimes with it..am I killing the amino's doing this?




the brand that you CAN cook with is called ANY Whey.  It has recepieces on the box and stuff.  I think optimum nutrition makes it (but not 100% sure on that).  If you are cooking with regular whey you can pretty much kiss it goodbye.  It is to unstable to cook with and you are just de-naturing the protein by heating up (even in the microwave).


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 9, 2004)

morning Miss Velvet.


----------



## Jill (Nov 9, 2004)

Is it really that bad to cook with normal whey isolate? I allllllways do I know Ive read links before but in simple terms why is it bad?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey Vel     What ya been up to hottie???


----------



## klmclean (Nov 9, 2004)

Good morning Velvet  

My neck is soooo much better today, even made it to the gym late last night. Thanks again for the helpful hints


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Is it really that bad to cook with normal whey isolate? I allllllways do I know Ive read links before but in simple terms why is it bad?






> It is to unstable to cook with and you are just de-naturing the protein by heating up (even in the microwave).


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2004)

Bizzare, I haven't had any email notifications all day letting me know there was IM activity in my subscribed threads, now they are just pouring in!!

Interesting Patrick, my x coach said cooking with protien (I don't cook anything long 1 -2 mins max on medium) is fine..she gave me tons of recipes 

Hi NT & NC  

KLM, i'm so glad you got to workout and you're feeling better...I know it sucks when you pull your neck, it effects so much of what you do in a day..especially at the gym!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2004)

*More News*

Well I'm meeting with a new coach tomorrow to go over my goals, get my BF calculated (caliper method- which i've never had done)...I will be hiring her beginning of January...tomorrow is an assessment and to discuss my goals and how she can help me   oh and she comes HIGHLY recommended by many folks and has trained many people for comps!

I'm taking that Body fat analyzer back tonight...toopid thing changes by like 2 - 3% in ONE DAY!!!  WTF?  Bye bye, gimme my $80 back thank you very much!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Well I'm meeting with a new coach tomorrow to go over my goals, get my BF calculated (caliper method- which i've never had done)...I will be hiring her beginning of January...tomorrow is an assessment and to discuss my goals and how she can help me   oh and she comes HIGHLY recommended by many folks and has trained many people for comps!
> 
> I'm taking that Body fat analyzer back tonight...toopid thing changes by like 2 - 3% in ONE DAY!!! WTF? Bye bye, gimme my $80 back thank you very much!


 Awesome!! Good luck!  She's a competition coach? or a personal trainer?


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Velvet   I looks like you are doing really well with your work outs and diet.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2004)

> Interesting Patrick, my x coach said cooking with protien (I don't cook anything long 1 -2 mins max on medium) is fine..she gave me tons of recipes



sounds like a great coach


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

Good luck with the new coach Velvet.     Are you still planning on trying your hand at a figure comp next year, got any dates lined up?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

Cool, a coach! That's great. Good luck with that. I'd have to agree with Patrick on the protein though. When protein hits a high heat it denatures and it's no longer a usable protein. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Cool, a coach! That's great. Good luck with that. I'd have to agree with Patrick on the protein though. When protein hits a high heat it denatures and it's no longer a usable protein. Just my 2 cents.



Yeah, damn Patrick and his useful information... I had to give up my protein pancakes!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeah, damn Patrick and his useful information... I had to give up my protein pancakes!




just buy ANY whey and you can cook all you want.  just be careful or i might show up unnanounced for pancakes one day.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> just buy ANY whey and you can cook all you want.  just be careful or i might show up unnanounced for pancakes one day.



Okay now I am confused?  So if it's whey powder I can cook it?   Getting excited for my pancakes again!!!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Okay now I am confused?  So if it's whey powder I can cook it?   Getting excited for my pancakes again!!!




no no no.....don't cook whey powder.  If you want to cook with protein powder purchase the brand name "ANY Whey".  It is made specificaly to be cooked and can he heated up without problems.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no no no.....don't cook whey powder.  If you want to cook with protein powder purchase the brand name "ANY Whey".  It is made specificaly to be cooked and can he heated up without problems.



Ohhhhhhh now I get it! Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhh now I get it! Thanks for clarifying.




yeah...lol, sorry.  Maybe everyone else didn't understand what I was saying either.   ANY whey is the brand name of the whey protein that is treated so that it can be cooked.  Don't just cook with regular whey protein.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good luck with the new coach Velvet.     Are you still planning on trying your hand at a figure comp next year, got any dates lined up?



Happy hump day Britty 

Yep..May 7th is the day!  It's a Level 1 comp in Ottawa (I went as a spectator last year...VERY well put together show for a local...unlike the show in my own city   

Right now, I just want my bf% tested and general guidelines until January..can't afford coaching until then!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Awesome!! Good luck!  She's a competition coach? or a personal trainer?



Thanks Ivy!  She' both actually and has like all of those letters at the end of her name on her business card   She' been in the bus for 15 years and comes VERY highly recommended..and well I just like her..I feel confortable around her..she's nice..not a drill sergeant and she believes in Carbs      and lower fat intake


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeah, damn Patrick and his useful information... I had to give up my protein pancakes!



The bastard!  Oh wait...He's a nice guy  sorry, it was just an impulsive reaction to a guy telling me I'm doing something wrong  

But ya, I've read about it before....hum....and besides I'm only using Protein powders post workout now with a bit of sf ff pudding mix...I'm back to my oats and eggs pancakes..lets calories..less ingredients = less time consuming   So I can do the no cooking the freaking PP now.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no no no.....don't cook whey powder.  If you want to cook with protein powder purchase the brand name "ANY Whey".  It is made specificaly to be cooked and can he heated up without problems.



Do you work for that company?    
 So, hit me with some science..WHY can we cook with it and not others?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah...lol, sorry.  Maybe everyone else didn't understand what I was saying either.   ANY whey is the brand name of the whey protein that is treated so that it can be cooked.  Don't just cook with regular whey protein.




Got a link funkmyster?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Got a link funkmyster?


 It's from Optimum Nutrition... here ya go.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

*Day #4 - Tuesday November 9*

My Son's B-day   

Water = 4.25 L
BW = 136

Meal #1
1/3c Oats
1 tb Natty
1/2c EW's

Meal #2
1/2 c Cottage Cheese
1/2c Berries
1/4 c Fibre 1
1/2c Rhubarb

Meal #3
1/2c Oats
28g Protein
1/2 pkg sf ff pudding (note - didn't count these cals yesterday..crap..it's like 66 cals...will cut that in half and see if it comes out similar)
1/2c Pumpkin

Meal #4
1/2 lg WW flax tortilla
1 tb lf Cream Cheese
3 oz Turkey
1/2 c Rhubarb

Meal #5 (At McDonald's for son's b-day meal)
3 oz Grilled Chicken Breast
1/2 White Bun (    stopped carrying the ww ones! so only ate 1/2
Large Salad with Salsa
Small Vanilla Cone (and it was soooooooooo good because I planned for it earlier in the day and incorporated it into my diet..so it tasted even better !)

Meal #6 
1 tb Natty
1/2 c Pumpkin  

Totals:
1638 cals (over by 138 but that's ok as it was a w/o + cardio day)
135.5g P (34%)
164.5g C (40%)
47g F (26%)

Notes:

-Last meal should have been a protein...   next time!

-Check out the veggies - 6 servings!! 

-I like this diet I've designed specifically for me...I have enuff energy for my w/o's AND I'm not tired and useless when I get home after work...I don't feel hungry..and my choices are satisfying enuff so that I don't feel the sugar urge to cheat  

- Today I will start incorporating fish oil caps back into my diet...I will start with 6 grams


Cardio:

Power Step 45 mins (2/3 with Power - 1 riser, 1/3 no power, 2 risers)

W/O (Delts/Calves):

Nautilus Delt Press
40 x 12 x 2
45 x 12
with
Seated Calf
80 x 12 x 3 (PB - Up 10lbs   ..feelin that today!)

Cable Lateral
10 x 12  (can't do these, my shoulders pop like crazy and it just feels wrong..so switched back to..)
DB L- Laterals
7.5 x 12 x 2 (Ultra slow reps..holding at top)..I go for intensity, not weight on delts)
with
Toe Press
100 x 15 x 2 but someone loaded their wt on the leg press   so last set =
Standing Calf
135 x 12

Machine Rear Fly
37.5 x 12
45 x 12
with
Front Plate Raise
10 x 12 x 2

Notes:
-I'm reducing my cardio to only 3-4 sessions a week (from 6 -7) as my knees are taking a beating and I know that I need to walk the 'moderation line' so that I don't injure myself, have enuff energy for my w/o's, don't get bored, and I have something to tweak when i start getting closer to my goal/comp and things start to stall!
-Gonna have to cut out the power step...My knees just can't take it  


All in all, a good day..oh and did I mention how good that non-cheat vanilla cone was?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> It's from Optimum Nutrition... here ya go.



Thanks Ivy...I'll have to wait till my other one starts running low until I can justify buying another barrel 

Taste?  Does it taste good?  If not, forget it!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Thanks Ivy...I'll have to wait till my other one starts running low until I can justify buying another barrel
> 
> Taste?  Does it taste good?  If not, forget it!!


 I have some, and barely ever use it. But I have added it to FF plain yogurt before, with some splenda and some cinnamon, and it tasted just fine. A little thicker, and slightly different than if it were just yogurt/splenda/cinnamon, but definitely edible.

 Never baked with it though... couldn't tell ya there.

 I might add it to some bran muffins i plan to make soon.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 10, 2004)

Morning Sweetheart !


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi Gary Bear!    Whatcha got planned today?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> All in all, a good day..oh and did I mention how good that non-cheat vanilla cone was?



 ... a non-cheat coke ... hhhmmmmmmmm


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Diet and training is looking great Velvet.
I hear you on the sore knees, I pretty much stick to the Elliptical for cardio these days, I have very dodgy knees! lol


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm glad I don't have to do cardio ... and I still have the 6 pack intact


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Diet and training is looking great Velvet.
> I hear you on the sore knees, I pretty much stick to the Elliptical for cardio these days, I have very dodgy knees! lol



It's just not fair Britty...I need my knees to make my cardio intense enuff..my cardiovascular system is prime...but I can't run or do propulsion on step to get my heart rate up enuff!      I'm heading to the Elliptical at lunch before I meet with Laurie (potential coach)


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I'm glad I don't have to do cardio ... and I still have the 6 pack intact



   That's not nice Mister


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> That's not nice Mister



 ... 

just sharing my experiences


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

Well that was cool.  I'm the fire warden for my floor at work...This was my first fire drill...I was styling with my lovely white plastic hat   No problems..altho it takes about 5 mins to cover the floor, offices and potties (yes I can walk right into the men's potty  )...so If it was a crazy-ass fire I might have gone down with the ship


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 10, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Gary Bear!  Whatcha got planned today?


Oh , I had an incredible wo this morning ! I think I will coast the rest of the day !

gary Bear ! i like that !


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I'm glad I don't have to do cardio ... and I still have the 6 pack intact




Nt said that.....and you replied with this:



> That's not nice Mister




C"MON.....that is a gimme.  You need to get quicker here.

I would have said:

Yeah, but every stick figure has a six pack when they weight 160 you box.  Quite being a pussy and put some muscle on that frame.

see?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you box.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Nt said that.....and you replied with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm...ya, I like that...NT...What P said   ...but with a


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

*The Scoop*

Ok, just got back from meeting with Laurie:

I will start working with her January 1 (can't afford it till then   )...She'll design my workouts/ dieting guidelines (but not tell me exactly what/when/why to eat ...I learned that I like guidelines and then I use that to customize something especially for me!)...we'll meet once a week for progress reports/concerns/measurements/check my form/go over new workouts etc...for the 26 weeks until my comp.

FOr now however,

She wants me to up my cals to between 1800 - 2100 (  ) so that I can put some more mass on before dieting (we are going to do a long, slow steady cut) but until then...do heavy weights 4 x 6's...up my carbs to 50- 60%...do only 3 cardio sessions a week MAX...get new shoes or at least use other shoes while squating (knees)  Oh and she did my bf with BEI and I"m at 19.9% bodyfat   Oh well I least I know where I am!!

She's soooooooooo easy to talk to...she's very cute too, lil thing but she's got muscles...I've seen her squat huge poundages too   

Oh and she suggested I do at least one session of weighted abs a week...as I said that's my worst body part (but no weighted oblique type exercises...as I fear the dreaded wide waist)

Intuitively, I know this all to be true...especially upping the cals and changing my w/o, and reducing my cardio...it's just hard to get into the mind shift when you've been doing things a certain way (or wrong  ) for so long...Britty?  How do you deal with the 'mass/bulking' phase - psychologically...ya know, cuase yer bound to add some fat aren't you?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Intuitively, I know this all to be true...especially upping the cals and changing my w/o, and reducing my cardio...it's just hard to get into the mind shift when you've been doing things a certain way (or wrong  ) for so long...Britty? How do you deal with the 'mass/bulking' phase - psychologically...ya know, cuase yer bound to add some fat aren't you?


 oh girl, can't speak for britty but just wanna let you know that i'm right there with ya...  i'm dealing with that right now... higher cals, attempting to build mass, and having psychological freakouts about adding fat in the process. I have faith we are worrying for nothing, though.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

ahhhhhhhhhhh, it's so nice not to be alone...I love this place...  Thanks Ivy...


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Intuitively, I know this all to be true...especially upping the cals and changing my w/o, and reducing my cardio...it's just hard to get into the mind shift when you've been doing things a certain way (or wrong  ) for so long...Britty?  How do you deal with the 'mass/bulking' phase - psychologically...ya know, cuase yer bound to add some fat aren't you?



I'll put this as delicately as I can... I fucking HATE bulking!!! 
Oops sorry to curse in your journal.   
Right now my goal is bulking as you know and I am aiming for 2300 - 2500 cals per day, I haven't made 2000 in the past two days!   
I have put my scales away until after Christmas, I don't want to 'see' my weight go any higher even though I know it likely will.  Right now I'm sitting at 160lbs, mentally I keep going back to the mental image of my before pic at 165lbs... it gives me little spaz attacks even though I know I don't look like that now.     Funny, my weight doesn't normally bother me since I am such a 'big' lassie anyway but hitting that 165lbs mark again sets off sirens in my head! lol
I am just telling myself that everything will be dandy as long as I keep to the diet and keep the food intake clean.
Nice to know others are in the same boat.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Happy hump day Britty
> 
> Yep..May 7th is the day!  It's a Level 1 comp in Ottawa (I went as a spectator last year...VERY well put together show for a local...unlike the show in my own city
> 
> Right now, I just want my bf% tested and general guidelines until January..can't afford coaching until then!!



Awesome, glad to see you have a date in place!   
I hear you on the finances, I am still debating going it alone next season... I think I can do it and I know there is a lot of help to be had around here but then I get scared that I will mess up... guess I will see how I feel after Christmas, actually probably before then since last seasons trainers will likely want me to commit before then if I am going with them.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2004)

Morning


----------



## klmclean (Nov 11, 2004)

Good morning Velvet


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi Miss Velvet  

How was hump day ?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

Mornin' Velvet   how WAS hump day :bounce:


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 11, 2004)

Morning Vel!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Nt said that.....and you replied with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my momma said if ya don't have anything nice to say .........  

But really ... when was the last time I listened to my momma  Listen here you


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> hmmm...ya, I like that...NT...What P said   ...but with a



accepted


----------



## Velvet (Nov 12, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I'll put this as delicately as I can... I fucking HATE bulking!!!
> Oops sorry to curse in your journal.
> Right now my goal is bulking as you know and I am aiming for 2300 - 2500 cals per day, I haven't made 2000 in the past two days!
> I have put my scales away until after Christmas, I don't want to 'see' my weight go any higher even though I know it likely will.  Right now I'm sitting at 160lbs, mentally I keep going back to the mental image of my before pic at 165lbs... it gives me little spaz attacks even though I know I don't look like that now.     Funny, my weight doesn't normally bother me since I am such a 'big' lassie anyway but hitting that 165lbs mark again sets off sirens in my head! lol
> ...



I hear ya...I know that I need to add muscle, but like you say, it's so hard to see your scale go up (or feel bigger in your clothes)  But I know I have to do it in order to compete..sacrafice..and what better time to do it tho, winter..when you can cover up!!!  How long are you bulking (or I prefer to say, adding LBM) for Britty?  BUt I agree, with you, as long as we keep our meals clean, we know we are adding quality muscle and a minimum of yucky fat!   How many weeks do you cut for?  Or if it's different everytime, how many weeks do you plan on cutting for the Nationals?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 12, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Awesome, glad to see you have a date in place!
> I hear you on the finances, I am still debating going it alone next season... I think I can do it and I know there is a lot of help to be had around here but then I get scared that I will mess up... guess I will see how I feel after Christmas, actually probably before then since last seasons trainers will likely want me to commit before then if I am going with them.



OMG Britty, I was thinking the same thing..I added it all up...including taxes, 20 sessions (She's an elite trainer..the most expensive kind here) it'll be $1326!!  And that's only meeting with her once a week for 20 weeks..and I have 25 weeks left after I bulk for 8 starting tommorrow!  But ya, It's kinda scary going alone although, I planned my next 8 weeks (cal range (but not macros as I didn't believe in the low carb high fat route she promotes) by looking at my journal from last may - july (bulking with old coach) and I'm just reusing those w/o's!!  Cool..tho, I noticed that I'm lifting  ALOT heavier now than I was then       So I guess, I'll see how it goes, following that plan, without a coach, and with help from the homies here...and then decide at the end of December If I want to go it alone or hire her!!  Sounds like we are both bulking till the new year..no?

Oh, and I think I'm gonna do what you did and put my scale away until I"m done this phase.  Just get my BF tested half way and at the end..to make sure I'm not adding tons of fat


----------



## Velvet (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi Rocky-baby, Kerry and Andy!!!!  How are ya'll?  IT"S FRIDAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi Lukey and Gary-Bear...Hump day? Well there wasnt' any humping to be had, but it was a good day none the less lol

Yesterday, Lisa and I hit the Belleville mall for a little shopping on our day off..it was fun...I only bought a new w/o journal tho..she bought lots of clothes 

Nt...NT...NT...


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 12, 2004)

> Hi Lukey and Gary-Bear...Hump day? Well there wasnt' any humping to be had, but it was a good day none the less lol


I feel your pain 


g'mornin' Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Nov 12, 2004)

Good morning sweetie..that's a smokin avi ya go there...too bad you don't live closer


----------



## Velvet (Nov 12, 2004)

*New Phase - Adding LBM*

Ok, so as posted previously, I met with a new trainer/comp coach and she suggested I add more LBM before I start cutting in January.  So for the next 8 weeks (start = Saturday, November 13 - Friday January 7th) I will be upping the cals and going heavy on my workouts.  That will give me  25 weeks to do a slow cut for my comp on May 7th (with the assistance of a coach)  I'll be going it a lone for this next 8 weeks, so your help, critiques, encouragement etc will be tremendously helpful and appreciated!!!

*Current Stats:*
136 lbs
5'7"
19.9% body fat (tested via BEI)   
Measurements & "before" pics to be taken tomorrow

*Daily Nutritional Goals:*
Laurie wants me to get between 1850 and 2100 cals a day.  _Question for ya'll:  SHould I be consuming this much even on days i'm not training?  Or maybe do 1850 non-training days and 2100 on training days??_

Any hoo, on training days, I will consume 2000 - 2100 cals with a 35%/45%/20% split.  _The coach recommended a 50% intake of carbs, but my spidey senses are telling me different, opinions welcome please!!_
*W/Os* (for first 4 weeks - will change it up for last 4 weeks):

Horizontal push pull and Verticle push pull splits for upper body  and a hip-dominant and quad dominant split for lower body which will look like this (60 RI's):

*Mondays - Verticle Push/Pull Upper*

CG Pullups 
4r x 6s
BB Delt Press 
4r x 6s
WG Pulldowns 
8r x 3s
Seated DB Press 
8r x 3s
Skullcrushers 
8r x 3s


*Tuedays - Quad Dominant Legs*

Smith Squats (will be using smith first 4 weeks then rack last 4 weeks)
4r x 6s 
Smith Lunges (will be using smith first 4 weeks then rack last 4 weeks)
8r x 3s
Toe Press 
15r x 3s
Cable Crunch
8r x 3s


*Wednesdays * - OFF


*Thursdays - Horizontal Push/Pull Upper*
Smith BB Press (will be using smith first 4 weeks, then rack last 4 weeks)
4r x 6s 
BB Row 
4r x 6s
Incline DB Press
8r x 3s
Hammer Strength Row 
8r x 3s
BB Curl
8r x 3s

*
Fridays - Hip Dominant Legs*

Deads
4r x 6s
Leg Press
8r x 3s
Seated Calf
8r x 3s
Decline Crunch
8r x 3s

*Saturdays * 
Steady State Cardio 30 mins (to keep up cardiovascular fitness only)

*Sundays*
Yoga
High Intensity Cardio 20 mins


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 12, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning sweetie..that's a smokin avi ya go there...too bad you don't live closer


i'm 12 minutes from windsor


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2004)

50% carbs


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2004)

I can only offer and big  as I think you look fabulous. 

It will be interesting to follow along to see how you do with adding mass.  As most everyone knows, this is a very hard thing for women who are very aware of the physique.  Good luck miss Velvet.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey Vel     I think what you are doing is a great idea.  It's going to be a clean bulk and since your calories are only at maintenance I doubt that you will gain an ounce of fat.  Your body composition will probably just change.  I would keep your calories around the same even on your off days, your body is repairing on those days and still needs food   .  Don't stress babe, you'll do fabulous!!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I hear ya...I know that I need to add muscle, but like you say, it's so hard to see your scale go up (or feel bigger in your clothes)  But I know I have to do it in order to compete..sacrafice..and what better time to do it tho, winter..when you can cover up!!!  How long are you bulking (or I prefer to say, adding LBM) for Britty?  BUt I agree, with you, as long as we keep our meals clean, we know we are adding quality muscle and a minimum of yucky fat!   How many weeks do you cut for?  Or if it's different everytime, how many weeks do you plan on cutting for the Nationals?



16 weeks out for me is Jan 1st... though I will likely keep at what I am doing now until about 12 weeks out, I shouldn't need to cut before then. So I guess 3 months to focus on bulking.  This past season I managed to still make gains whilst cutting... I am hoping my body will co-operate this upcoming season and I can gain all the way to Nationals!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> OMG Britty, I was thinking the same thing..I added it all up...including taxes, 20 sessions (She's an elite trainer..the most expensive kind here) it'll be $1326!!  And that's only meeting with her once a week for 20 weeks..and I have 25 weeks left after I bulk for 8 starting tommorrow!  But ya, It's kinda scary going alone although, I planned my next 8 weeks (cal range (but not macros as I didn't believe in the low carb high fat route she promotes) by looking at my journal from last may - july (bulking with old coach) and I'm just reusing those w/o's!!  Cool..tho, I noticed that I'm lifting  ALOT heavier now than I was then       So I guess, I'll see how it goes, following that plan, without a coach, and with help from the homies here...and then decide at the end of December If I want to go it alone or hire her!!  Sounds like we are both bulking till the new year..no?
> 
> Oh, and I think I'm gonna do what you did and put my scale away until I"m done this phase.  Just get my BF tested half way and at the end..to make sure I'm not adding tons of fat



Yes, definately bulking until New Year.
Sounds like you are in a similar place to me in the sense of you would only be using 'some' of your coaches training advice... it's a dilema.   
I know I CAN do this alone it's just having the balls to take that step.
I am glad I had a trainer for my first season for posing practice, tanning tips, etc., etc., I learnt a lot!  I am also thinking that with the desire to start my own business and my website nearly ready for launch doing things by myself this season might be a good move.   
Congrats on the increased poundages... that's always a BIG motivator!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

> but then I get scared that I will mess up



you wont.




> I am still debating going it alone next season



I work for cheap.....    Don't worry you can do it.




> So I guess, I'll see how it goes, following that plan, without a coach, and with help from the homies here...



we like to help.......you have about 15 coaches here.  Just becasue they don't meet with you personally doesn't mean they aren't your coach.  



> Oh, and I think I'm gonna do what you did and put my scale away until I"m done this phase. Just get my BF tested half way and at the end..to make sure I'm not adding tons of fat



throw the scale away and just go bye the mirror.  It never lies.  Who cares what ya weigh?  If ya look good, ya look good.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey, Velvet

Have a great weekend!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Velvet  


Doing some catching up . I didn't know you had Spidey senses !! LOL How was your weekend ? Zach spent the night the other night. his first sleepover with grandma and grandpa


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you wont.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, somebunny with some wisdom!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yes, definately bulking until New Year.
> Sounds like you are in a similar place to me in the sense of you would only be using 'some' of your coaches training advice... it's a dilema.
> I know I CAN do this alone it's just having the balls to take that step.
> I am glad I had a trainer for my first season for posing practice, tanning tips, etc., etc., I learnt a lot!  I am also thinking that with the desire to start my own business and my website nearly ready for launch doing things by myself this season might be a good move.
> Congrats on the increased poundages... that's always a BIG motivator!



Ya, that's some exciting stuff you are doing while training at the same time..means your schedule will be a bit tight!!  I want to do this on my own too, I feel confident in doing the bulking by myself..i'm basically following what my trainer set out for me last spring..but with a few tweaks due to info from the new trainer...all I know is I have to stick to my plan now..Ill never know if something works or not if I don't give it enuff time..I've had a bad habit of switching things up before I've given something a chance.  I only have 25 weeks left so I can't be dicking around (I have a lot more bf to lose than you  )  I saw yer abs peeking outta your shirt at the Expo missy!    You look like you are in terrific shape!  It's just scary going into the cutting phase by myself   got lots to cut


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 50% carbs



ha ha, saw your pic Jilly and thought someone new was posting in my journal..   I love your hair straight!! I think I'm the only one it work with curly hair..the girls all got those CHI straightening rods here


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> 16 weeks out for me is Jan 1st... though I will likely keep at what I am doing now until about 12 weeks out, I shouldn't need to cut before then. So I guess 3 months to focus on bulking.  This past season I managed to still make gains whilst cutting... I am hoping my body will co-operate this upcoming season and I can gain all the way to Nationals!



Coooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool, that's awesome...in comparison to now..how many cals were you consuming during your cut (but gaining) phase?  I keep hearing that it's impossible to lose fat while gaining muscles....      I'm ambivalent about that..WHen I was bulking last spring my bf was going down and I was gaining mass..    I think it's a very fine line you must walk (or diet    ) to achieve this but i've seen first hand that it's doable!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you wont.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks funky baby   Ya, I took my before pics this morning...I think I look good, but not how I want to look..I look too soft..that 6 weeks of strict dieting/falling off the wagon..didn't help much..lol..ah well it's out of my system and I didn't do too much harm.   I really appreciate your help and watchful eye on my diet/training!  That goes out to anyone willing to help!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

Good morning Andy..thanks for the support, I know I can always count on you for it!  Hope you had a great weekend

Thanks KLM, I did have a great weekend.  Lori Lisa and I had pasta dinner at Lori's place (I brought my own ww pasta and marinara  ) and then went to see SAW..it was really good, I like those kind of movies that make you think...I guessed 1/2 of the ending..but the really killer was a total shock  (won't wreck it here for anyone   )  FOund out this morning that michael has to have 5 (long) chapters of his new book read by wednesday and a review done by thursday     So, he read at breakfast, while I got ready, while i make dinner tonight..and so on...geez, KIDS!  He got the assignment last Thursday!!  So how was your weekend hon  ?

Happy Monday Gary, that pic of Zach is so cute..is that him sleeping at your place?  So how did it go?  Were you up a few times in the night?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 15, 2004)

G'morning Velvet :bounce:


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey chickie! God it feels like AGES since I posted on  your journal! This weekend really zapped me. hahaha!

 I'm gonna go read what I've missed... i shall return.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 15, 2004)

Morning Sweetie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

Good morning Lukey, Ivy and Andy


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2004)

Velvet !!!  Good Morning !  The weekends are soooo long , seems like forever since I've heard from you  .

xoxoox


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

*Saturday November 13*

Day #1 of clean/lean bulk   

*Water* = 4.5L
*Fishies* = 6
*Sleep* = 8 hrs

*Meal #1*
2/3c Oats
1 c EWs
1 tb Natty

*Meal #2*
1 c Cottage Cheese
1/2c Berries
1/2c Fibre1
diet pepsi

*Meal #3*
3/4c Rice
4 oz Chicken
1 tb bbq sauce
1 tsp Canola Oil
1/2c Applesauce

*Meal #4*
3/4c Pasta
1/2c Marinara Sauce
1/2 oz lf cheese
3 Pork skewers (just spices added)
1/2c Pumpkin

*Meal #5*
1 c Cottage Cheese
1 tb Natty

*Totals: * 
1987 cals
172g P (36%)
199g C (41%)
47g F (23%)

*Cardio:*
30 mins Step aerobics with 2 risers (no propulsion anymore  )
10 mins Abs - continuous - no weight


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Velvet !!!  Good Morning !  The weekends are soooo long , seems like forever since I've heard from you  .
> 
> xoxoox



Hi sweetie!  I hear you had a great weekend with Zach..love your new avi!!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

*Sunday November 14*

*Water* = 3.5L
*Fishes* = 3   
*Sleep* = 8.5 hrs

*Meal #1*
2/3c Oats
1 c EWs
1.5 tb natty

*Meal #2*
3/4c Rice
1 tsp Oil
4 oz Chicken
*
Meal #3*
1/2c Applesauce
1 c Cottage Cheese
1/2c Fibre 1
1 c Pumpkin
1/2 tb Natty

*Meal #4*
3/4c WW Pasta
1/2c Marinara
1/2 oz lf cheese
4 oz Chicken
diet pepsi

*Meal #5*
Note:  Fell asleep at 7:00 pm    , forgot to take rest of fishes, woke up at 9...ate..
1.5tb pb
1/2c applesauce..then before eating a protein..fell asleep for the rest of the night!

*Totals:*
1908 Cals
159.5g P (34%)
184g C (40%)
55g F (26%)
*
Cardio:*
15 mins Low Impact Aerobics
15 mins High Impact Aerobics
10 mins Stretching


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

morning Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

G'day NT...how was your weekend?  Feeling Christmassy yet?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey lady, diet looks great.     This week you are back to heavy training right?  
Good luck!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

weekend was tough (read my journal response to GW) 

Christmassy ... never.  I would love to do away with Christmas altogether.  I've been told that since we have a house, we'll be decorating even more - oh joy oh joy.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I would love to do away with Christmas altogether.



BAH... HUMBUG!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> BAH... HUMBUG!!!



exactly


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> exactly



But think of all the Christmas 'spirits' you'll be able to get into!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> But think of all the Christmas 'spirits' you'll be able to get into!



I do that without Christmas.   Actually, the party spirit gives way to more family evens ... it cuts into the partying.   The one redeeming fact this year is that we don't have to make two trips to see the two sets of parents - they are coming to our house   2/3 hours of "christmas" and it will be over


----------



## klmclean (Nov 15, 2004)

Good afternoon Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey lady, diet looks great.     This week you are back to heavy training right?
> Good luck!!!



Yup...just finished my first heavy w/o..and it was awesome..I wrote down the weights I used last time I did this routine last spring..and my weights were up big time   It feels good, altho it was a little scary getting back at it..must make sure I don't hurt myself!  It was weird without a partner too, didnt' really know what to do with myself between sets as I usually go lighter weight and superset everything..what do you do between sets?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I do that without Christmas.   Actually, the party spirit gives way to more family evens ... it cuts into the partying.   The one redeeming fact this year is that we don't have to make two trips to see the two sets of parents - they are coming to our house   2/3 hours of "christmas" and it will be over



     

I LOVE Christmas...the smells and noises around me are already getting me in gear for this awesome season..I'm really really really fighting the urge to get my christmas tree up   BUt i'm holding out for December 1st..


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Good afternoon Velvet



Hi Kerri!  How's your neck doing?


----------



## klmclean (Nov 15, 2004)

My neck is doing great now, thanks  Now, I just have to recover from my weekend


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Yup...just finished my first heavy w/o..and it was awesome..I wrote down the weights I used last time I did this routine last spring..and my weights were up big time   It feels good, altho it was a little scary getting back at it..must make sure I don't hurt myself!  It was weird without a partner too, didnt' really know what to do with myself between sets as I usually go lighter weight and superset everything..what do you do between sets?



I only take very short break periods Velvet, have a sip of water, catch my breath and dive right back into it, I like the intensity working out like this.  When Rod came back to the gym with me last month I gotta say it sucked, the breaks seemed wayyyyy to long to me.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I only take very short break periods Velvet, have a sip of water, catch my breath and dive right back into it, I like the intensity working out like this.  When Rod came back to the gym with me last month I gotta say it sucked, the breaks seemed wayyyyy to long to me.



How long of a break between sets? I aim for 60 second RI's but I usually end up giving her at 30 - 45 seconds cause i"m bored


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> How long of a break between sets? I aim for 60 second RI's but I usually end up giving her at 30 - 45 seconds cause i"m bored



Probably 15 - 30, depends how winded I am! lol


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I LOVE Christmas...the smells and noises around me are already getting me in gear for this awesome season..I'm really really really fighting the urge to get my christmas tree up   BUt i'm holding out for December 1st..



December 1st is the day we decorate here too Velvet, the kids were trying to get me to put one of the trees (we always have two now... long story! lol)up this past weekend when I was taking down the Halloween decorations!   I love Christmas, it was my mum's favourite time of year too so it has a lot of sentimental value.
Got to say that Christmas isn't what it used to be though, Rod flys home to his parents on Boxing Day every year until New Years, so it's pretty quiet around here, just me and kids, no family other than my brother.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> December 1st is the day we decorate here too Velvet, the kids were trying to get me to put one of the trees (we always have two now... long story! lol)up this past weekend when I was taking down the Halloween decorations!   I love Christmas, it was my mum's favourite time of year too so it has a lot of sentimental value.
> Got to say that Christmas isn't what it used to be though, Rod flys home to his parents on Boxing Day every year until New Years, so it's pretty quiet around here, just me and kids, no family other than my brother.



   Christmas..can't wait!!  But I'm of the philosophy that Christmas is a season..not a day 

I'm sorry to hear about your mom not being here anymore.  How long has it been, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Christmas..can't wait!!  But I'm of the philosophy that Christmas is a season..not a day
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your mom not being here anymore.  How long has it been, if you don't mind me asking.



Hmmm, lost her a week after my 17th birthday, so I guess 17 years, wow, she's been gone for as long now as I had her in my life, that seems weird because she's still as just as fresh in my memory!  
She was an awesome women, miss her lots, especially during the holidays and when I am feeling in need of a mum! (Right now I could use my mum! lol) 
She was very funny without knowing it and completely dippy!   
Very, very fond memories... oops, now I'm crying! lol


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hmmm, lost her a week after my 17th birthday, so I guess 17 years, wow, she's been gone for as long now as I had her in my life, that seems weird because she's still as just as fresh in my memory!
> She was an awesome women, miss her lots, especially during the holidays and when I am feeling in need of a mum! (Right now I could use my mum! lol)
> She was very funny without knowing it and completely dippy!
> Very, very fond memories... oops, now I'm crying! lol



Ohhhhhhhh, she sounds like an amazing mummy!  That's so sad that you lost her so young     Bet she's looking down on you right now and she's soooooooo proud of everything you've accomplished..especially in the last couple of years!  Are you close to Rod's mum?  Can you borrow his mummy?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhhh, she sounds like an amazing mummy!  That's so sad that you lost her so young     Bet she's looking down on you right now and she's soooooooo proud of everything you've accomplished..especially in the last couple of years!  Are you close to Rod's mum?  Can you borrow his mummy?



Only via telephone, his mum is lovely, though I've never met her in person... Rod's dad decided not to like me right off the bat, we think it's either due to the fact that he hates the Brits because they persecuted the Scots (like that's my fault personally!   ) or because I had Rod 'fixed'!     Rod's the only child so no 'natural' grand babies, not sure, the bottom line is he's a weird old bugger but if he has a change of heart I am here.  Pretty weird that in 5 years I have never said a word to the guy!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hmmm, lost her a week after my 17th birthday, so I guess 17 years, wow, she's been gone for as long now as I had her in my life, that seems weird because she's still as just as fresh in my memory!
> She was an awesome women, miss her lots, especially during the holidays and when I am feeling in need of a mum! (Right now I could use my mum! lol)
> She was very funny without knowing it and completely dippy!
> Very, very fond memories... oops, now I'm crying! lol


Okay, now I'm crying too  I'm sorry to hear that Brit.  I lost my grandma when I was 16, but I thought of her as a mother, she raised me and I still miss her and think of her every day. God, I can't even talk about her without getting teary eyed I miss her so much. She was the most amazing woman. Cherish those fond memories and she will always be with you


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Okay, now I'm crying too  I'm sorry to hear that Brit.  I lost my grandma when I was 16, but I thought of her as a mother, she raised me and I still miss her and think of her every day. God, I can't even talk about her without getting teary eyed I miss her so much. She was the most amazing woman. Cherish those fond memories and she will always be with you



Cheers klmclean, you too.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2004)

Morning Velvet  

How's things this morning ? Kind of boring here already


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Only via telephone, his mum is lovely, though I've never met her in person... Rod's dad decided not to like me right off the bat, we think it's either due to the fact that he hates the Brits because they persecuted the Scots (like that's my fault personally!   ) or because I had Rod 'fixed'!     Rod's the only child so no 'natural' grand babies, not sure, the bottom line is he's a weird old bugger but if he has a change of heart I am here.  Pretty weird that in 5 years I have never said a word to the guy!




Wow...that's too bad Britty..his loss!  So Rod is neutered eh?    Grand babies are grand babies..'natural' or not.  Won't his dad be upset when he wakes up sick and *alone * some day because he wasn't more accepting!!!     Hope you have a great day Britty!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

Morning Gary...bored already?  Didn't ya just start the day?  ha ha, when do you hit the gym so you can get some adrenaline running thru you to pep you up???


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Heya Velvet! (you know? wtf is your name? I wonder that sometimes! hahaha if i ever met you I'd be calling you Velvet all over the place, and people would think you're a stripper or something!)

 Good morning!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Christmas..can't wait!! But I'm of the philosophy that Christmas is a season..not a day
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your mom not being here anymore. How long has it been, if you don't mind me asking.


TOTALLY agree!  break out the frank sinatra and miracle on 34th street.  :bounce:


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

*Monday, November 15th*

*Water* = 4.25L
*Fishies * = 6
*Sleep* = 9 hrs 

*Meal #1*
2/3c Oats
1c EWs
1 tb Natty
*
Meal #2*
4 ox Chicken
3/4c Rice
1/2c Applesauce

*Meal #3*
2/3c Oats
1sc Protein (28g)
1/4 pkg sf ff Pudding Mix
1 c Pumpkin

*Meal #4*
1/2c Berries
1/2c Cottage Cheese

*Meal #5*
2 thin slices ww bread 
1 tb Natty
1/2 c Cottage Cheese

*Meal #6*
2 thin slices WW bread
1 c EW's
1 whole Egg
1 c Pumpkin


Plus a bite of homemade applecrisp sent over by a neighbour 

*Totals* (not including bite of applecrisp):
2022 cals
181.5g P (37%)
219.5g C (43%)
40.5g F (20%)


*Workout:*

CG Pullups (assisted on Gravitron)
w/u 70 x 8
30 x 4
20 x 4
20 x 4
20 x 4
30 x 4
30 x 4  (30 it is)

BB Delt Press
45 x 4
50 x 4
55 x 4
60 x 4
60 x 4
60 x 4 (60 it is)

WG Pulldown
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8

Seated DB Press
20 x 8
20 x 8
20 x 8 (go higher next time)

Skulls
30 x 12 (preloaded bar)
30 x 8 (ez bar + 10 = 30 but much heavier than preloaded bar  )
30 x 8  (barely...not good form, back to ez with 2.5's)


*Notes:*

First time through this workout since last spring..started with the highest weights I was using back then...Much stronger now..wahoo...It felt good, I'm wicked ass sore today..difficult washing my face this morning   It felt sooooooooo long tho cause I'm used to supersetting and not sitting around...

*Question: *  Anyone here try the Max OT type training in the Elite section of the board????


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Heya Velvet! (you know? wtf is your name? I wonder that sometimes! hahaha if i ever met you I'd be calling you Velvet all over the place, and people would think you're a stripper or something!)
> 
> Good morning!



bwahahahahaha...stripper...hummmmm

I'm Jeni, nice to meet you Ivy


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> TOTALLY agree!  break out the frank sinatra and miracle on 34th street.  :bounce:




ahhhhhhhhhhh, a traditionalist..a man after my own heart   

morning Lukey!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Skulls
> 30 x 12 (preloaded bar)
> 30 x 8 (ez bar + 10 = 30 but much heavier than preloaded bar  )
> 30 x 8  (barely...not good form, back to ez with 2.5's)


 For some reason I'm impressed with/jealous of your skulls! My tris are one of my weakest muscles.  I barely do good form with the 20lb ez bar.

 Rock on!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

Mornin' Velvet .... I mean Jeni


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> bwahahahahaha...stripper...hummmmm
> 
> I'm Jeni, nice to meet you Ivy


 Nice to meet you Jeni! hahahaha Now i remember you mentioned that before. Man I suck.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

Morning to the hottie stripper, er i mean Jeni


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> For some reason I'm impressed with/jealous of your skulls! My tris are one of my weakest muscles.  I barely do good form with the 20lb ez bar.
> 
> Rock on!



Thanks!  THat's one of my favorite exercises!  My weakest muscle I'd say is...ummm...biceps I guess..I don't curl very much but they always kill the next day..something I'm gonna work on!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

Morning Lukey 

Rock you need a spanking

Bad GG


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice Workout Vel 

Morning


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey there daddy-O  Whassup?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

Morning sweets!! Impressive workout girl     Diet is looking good too, nice and clean!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

can I get spanked too?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Lukey
> 
> Rock you need a spanking
> 
> Bad GG


Can I get the spanking and the whip?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> can I get spanked too?



Bend over 




Morning Andy   Thanks for the compliments..you


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Can I get the spanking and the whip?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Bend over


That sounds like something else Luke might enjoy


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That sounds like something else Luke might enjoy


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Lukey
> 
> Rock you need a spanking
> 
> Bad GG


  Why am i getting whipped? I mean not that i'd mind (i think?)  but i've never been whipped by a girl before! hahahahaha! What'd i do!?!?!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That sounds like something else Luke might enjoy


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Why am i getting whipped? I mean not that i'd mind (i think?)  but i've never been whipped by a girl before! hahahahaha! What'd i do!?!?!



 You forgot my name


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> You forgot my name


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

 "what's my name, beeeyatch! Say it! What's my name?!"



 "j-j-j-jeni!"

 hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

Can someone resize some pic for me pretty please?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Can someone resize some pic for me pretty please?


 sent you my email via PM...email it to me. i'm in photoshop right now. haha


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

morning morning


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> morning morning



Hey there sweetie, what's new and exciting in your life??????


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

What's new?  Lets see.  last night I pulled a muscle while doing shrugs and my head feels like it weighs 100#s.  

What's exciting is my clothes are starting to feel a bit loose, I learned another song on my piano (K-C & Jojo - All My Life) and taught it to my 7 year old.

How about you?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> What's new?  Lets see.  last night I pulled a muscle while doing shrugs and my head feels like it weighs 100#s.
> 
> What's exciting is my clothes are starting to feel a bit loose, I learned another song on my piano (K-C & Jojo - All My Life) and taught it to my 7 year old.
> 
> How about you?



Oh no!  I hope you feel better real quick!!!

Wahooo on the loose fitting clothes    That's awesome!!  Keep it up!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

*Update*

New pics in gallery


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

WOW, you look awesome Velvet!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> New pics in gallery


 Damn woman! You are looking GREAT!!

 And i love those jeans. ARE they jeans?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Damn woman! You are looking GREAT!!
> 
> And i love those jeans. ARE they jeans?



thanks ladies!

Yep, they are cool stretchy jeans I just got..notice if I add the jacket..i can go to work..or whip off the jacket and hit the bars...ahhh...love the multi-purpose wardrobes lol


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> New pics in gallery



ggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

hot MAMMA!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Oh no!  I hope you feel better real quick!!!
> 
> Wahooo on the loose fitting clothes    That's awesome!!  Keep it up!




That's what I'm hoping for.    When I hit the second set of 20 and got to 10 (was aiming for 20), something just went POP and I felt a lil roll and pull.  At that point I didn't let go of the bar because the muscle was pulling my head back a little bit.  I managed to finish out 4x10 with out a problem.  Last night was the pits trying to sleep.  Ended up having to take Ibuprofin 800mg at 2:30am cause I just couldn't sleep.

At the moment, the neck is feeling MUCH better...I still have that warm like tingle thing going on...but it's not nearly as tight now as it was this morning and through the evening.  I've been stretching my neck muscles while working here at the desk.

Yeah I know......I'm not ready to start getting the "old" clothes out of the closet yet.......I expect something crazy to happen....Always does.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Yeah I know......I'm not ready to start getting the "old" clothes out of the closet yet.......I expect something crazy to happen....Always does.



no no no no no, you must'nt think that..you must BELIEVE that you are going to meet your goal, you are doing awesome Babs!!!!!  That 'pop' kind of scares me tho....you should see a doc if it starts to hurt/throb again!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

*Tuesday November 16th*

Will post diet etc tomorrow

Workout:
Leg Day done Max OT style:

Smith Squats

w/u 70 x 12
w/u 70 x 10
w/u 95 x 6
w/a 105 x 3
w/a 120 x 1
h/s 135 x 8
h/s 145 x 6
h/s *155* x 6 Not at failure..but knee feels unstable

Notes:  was aiming at 135 on my last 3 sets..wasn't enuff...aim for 160 next w/o (w/u = warm up set, w/a = weight acclimation set, h/s = heavy set (goal failure between 4 and 6 reps)


Leg Press
140 x 12
180 x 8
*200 * x 6      

Notes: Should be hitting failure between 4 - 6 reps...didn't happen...will try 220 next time (did I really just say that?   )


SLDL
95 x 6
115 x 6

Notes:  Go for 2 sets of 115 next time..grip failing before hammies...must find my straps..and like..um..actually learn how to use them...ya know, like a REAL man!  


Standing Calf
135 x 8
155 x 8

Notes:  Could go 165 next time


Seated Calf
90 x 8
90 x 8

Notes: yep, right on the money..two plates   

Overall Notes:  AWESOME w/o, I felt sooooooooo strong...I think it's all in the way I warmed up on the smith squats...I like doing heavy, low rep...easier to concentrate!  I found looking up to where the wall meets the ceiling during squats really helped me maitain my form.  I was getting a lot of stares, especially from girls with pink dumbbells  ha ha.  Will do chest and abs Max OT style tomorrow..provided I can actually move my legs to get me there tomorrow


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2004)

what is max ot?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

a 12 week w/o program designed by AST Sport Science..it's in the eBook thread in the Elite section...very interesting read!  I've only made it a few chapters in, but I like it...altho I do skip the supplement selling parts 

In a nutshell, it's all about w/o efficiency, getting in and out in 30 - 40 mins..concentrating on compound (non unilateral) type moves....extensive warmup sequence (which is what piqued my interest initially)...train heavy or go home is the basic premise!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Will post diet etc tomorrow
> 
> Workout:
> Leg Day done Max OT style:
> ...


      Nice WO !!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice WO !!!


 I'm SAYIN'. CRAP. I'm doing SLDLs with MAXIMUM 80lbs. I think my back would give out (or my grip first!) if I even tried 115! hahaha!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

Beautiful pictures Vel!!!! Your hair is sooo long, it looks great!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

DAMN, you ARE getting stonger girlie, I'm really impressed with the weight you are shifting, nice work!    Oh and my commiserations to you... you are going to be soooooo freaking sore! lol


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> no no no no no, you must'nt think that..you must BELIEVE that you are going to meet your goal, you are doing awesome Babs!!!!!  That 'pop' kind of scares me tho....you should see a doc if it starts to hurt/throb again!




I'm trying not to think that way.  I'm just preparing myself mentally because we all hit a road block from time to time and my body does some freaky things.  

That scares me as well.  My neck and shoulder blade is a little sore to touch...but that could also be from me telling my hubby:  "press harder..HARDER!!!!!!! That's the ONLY way to get the tightness down."  I think he's afraid he's gonna break me or something...i'm like DIG BABY DIG.......  My trainer uses his elbows + his body weight to get some of the tightness out (when I have tight muscles.)

You know....if the warm sensations don't calm down after work, I just may go to Urgent care and then to the gym...I know what the doc is gonna say.....  take a break, do some stretching...blah blah blah   

Nice work out Vel


----------



## Jill (Nov 16, 2004)

Your new pics look gorgeous babe!! You are one hot mama!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey Velvet. Checked out your new pics   you look SPECTACULAR!


----------



## jfrance (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey Velvet!   

You are doing great... I'm jealous.   

I am working, but looking for a new job, which I may be on the verge of getting (wish me luck).    I'll PM you what I'm applying for because I know you'll find it cool.  
Unfortunately, that doesn't leave a lot of time or energy for motivating myself for the gym.   I've only been getting in 3 times a week now.   I need to get that back to 6.


Keep up the good work.  It's nice to know someone is acheiving their goals!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2004)

Morning Velvet  

How you feeling after that wo ?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2004)

Good morning Kerri, and thanks!!

JFrance..hey buddy, good to hear from you..that job spec sounds intriguing..do send me the info!  And thanks for you support   Ya know, 3 days in the gym is a heck of a lot better than none so don't be so hard on yourself..when life stabilizes again..get yer butt back in there more often...until then, do what you have to do!

Good morning Gary-Bear...YES , i"M SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SORE..it hurts to walk, sit, go potty, laugh,..i'm still really sore from monday's workout..shit those pullups hit damn near every muscle in my body sparin only my toes   My ass hurts today, and my hammies..my quads are fine tho     Must add lunges to my next w/o or Bulgarian Squats..now THOSE hit my quads in a big bad way!  You ever look into Max OT Gary?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> YES , i"M SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SORE..it hurts to walk, sit, go potty, laugh,..i'm still really sore from monday's workout..shit those pullups hit damn near every muscle in my body sparin only my toes   My ass hurts today, and my hammies..my quads are fine tho   Must add lunges to my next w/o or Bulgarian Squats..now THOSE hit my quads in a big bad way! You ever look into Max OT Gary?


 I knew it. Awwww. but it was a killer workout. You should be proud of that!

 As for it hurting to go potty, you should see a doc about that  hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! ha... damn. i'm sorry. couldn't resist.

 Good  morning!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

Sounds like somebody needs a hot bath.  :bounce:


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I knew it. Awwww. but it was a killer workout. You should be proud of that!
> 
> As for it hurting to go potty, you should see a doc about that  hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! ha... damn. i'm sorry. couldn't resist.
> 
> Good  morning!



bwahahahah, it's not the actual going TO the potty it's getting ON the potty..ya know where you have to put one hand on the vanity..and one hand on the edge of the tub to slooooooooooooooowly lower yourself..ha ha ha..COME ON, I know you know what I"m talking about..


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Sounds like somebody needs a hot bath.  :bounce:



Speaking of which...I think that I, as a single mother, have warped my son...he asked for a bubble bath with candles last night     I MADE him take a boat in ...as Chandler did


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> bwahahahah, it's not the actual going TO the potty it's getting ON the potty..ya know where you have to put one hand on the vanity..and one hand on the edge of the tub to slooooooooooooooowly lower yourself..ha ha ha..COME ON, I know you know what I"m talking about..


 I know i know hahahahaa but i love taking cheap shots to amuse myself.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Speaking of which...I think that I, as a single mother, have warped my son...he asked for a bubble bath with candles last night    I MADE him take a boat in ...as Chandler did


   OMFG. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahhaha!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Speaking of which...I think that I, as a single mother, have warped my son...he asked for a bubble bath with candles last night     I MADE him take a boat in ...as Chandler did


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 17, 2004)

Moring Vel!!  What the hell is a Bulgarian Squat?  

I'm going to find your leg workout, I'm going to try it tomorrow.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2004)

*Tuesday November 16th*

*Water * = 4.5L
*Sleep* = 7 hrs (7hrs is normal for me)
*Fishies * = 6
*
Meal #1*
1.5tb natty
2/3c oats
1c EWs

*Meal #2*
4 oz chicken
3/4c rice
1/2c berries
1 tsp oil

*Meal #3*
1sc Protein
1/4 pkg sf ff pudding mix
2/3c oats
1/2c pumpkin

*Meal #4*
1/2c applesauce
1/2c cottage cheese
1/2c pumpkin

*Meal #5*
3 sl thin ww bread
1 can tuna
1 tb lite mayo
1 oz lite havarti (made tuna melts   )
2 c spinach
1 tb lf catalina dressing

*Meal #6* (eaten at 11:30..I had consumed all my cals for the day by this time..went to be at 10..woke up STARVING at 11:30..must be from my w/o)
2.5tb PB
2 thin sl ww bread
1/2c cottage cheese
2 ff sf popsicles

*Totals: *  

2407 calories
203g p (33%)
263g c (43%)
64.5g f (24%)

*Question: *  Should I do another session of cardio...cut back cals for a few days..or just say fuck it, my body needed that???

*Workout:*
Posted it above somewhere...first time I was proud to post a workout..couldn't wait for today to post it


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Moring Vel!!  What the hell is a Bulgarian Squat?
> 
> I'm going to find your leg workout, I'm going to try it tomorrow.



Morning hon 

I like to do it on a smith machine when I'm getting back to doing the move as it takes considerable balance

so...

get a box or a bench and put it behind you about a foot back from where you'll be standing under the bar.  Put one foot (toe and top of foot) on the bench/box and squat down (basically a one-legged squat with one foot up behind you) OMFG..it's brutal..if you try it, I suggest you don't use any weight until you get the hang of it...then when you are good at the technique..add weight or use a squat rack...OR if you wanna be a rebel..use a swiss ball behind you instead of a bench/box...i tried it, almost died..never tried it again


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Speaking of which...I think that I, as a single mother, have warped my son...he asked for a bubble bath with candles last night     I MADE him take a boat in ...as Chandler did




Speaking as a father that is just soooooooo wrong..............................................  But just too funny 

Hey Vel


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

> Question: Should I do another session of cardio...cut back cals for a few days..or just say fuck it, my body needed that???



Why would you do that?



> get a box or a bench and put it behind you about a foot back from where you'll be standing under the bar. Put one foot (toe and top of foot) on the bench/box and squat down (basically a one-legged squat with one foot up behind you) OMFG..it's brutal..if you try it, I suggest you don't use any weight until you get the hang of it...then when you are good at the technique..add weight or use a squat rack...OR if you wanna be a rebel..use a swiss ball behind you instead of a bench/box...i tried it, almost died..never tried it again




Yeah, one legged squats with back leg on bench are rough.  With the swiss ball they are really hard.  And if you really want to be a bad ass.  Start with your back leg on the swiss ball, but instead of having the leg extended behind you, have it right under your butt, so that you are standing upright, with one leg up on the ball and one on the floor.  Then, as you squat down, try and roll the ball back behind you (into extension) as the squat is happening and then as you come up pull the ball back to start position.  And that is a true bad ass!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Gary-Bear...YES , i"M SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SORE..it hurts to walk, sit, go potty, laugh,..i'm still really sore from monday's workout..shit those pullups hit damn near every muscle in my body sparin only my toes  My ass hurts today, and my hammies..my quads are fine tho  Must add lunges to my next w/o or Bulgarian Squats..now THOSE hit my quads in a big bad way! You ever look into Max OT Gary?


Velvet ,

Started reading it awhile back but never made it through.   Have one more "cycle" on P/RR/S and then I might look at it again .  I'll be watching you , of course, and see how you do  with it.
Very descriptive in re: your aching body


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Why would you do that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




MUMMY!     That WOULD be brutal

I was thinking more cardio/reduce cals cause I went 400 cals over my maintenance amount!  No eh? Lol...I figured as much..but I thought I'd throw that out there..besides my ass will NOT be on any type,shape or form of cardio equipment until my body stops hurting!


Oh and goodmorning Iain..and yes, I know..I think I'll have to put him into therapy now


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Velvet ,
> 
> Started reading it awhile back but never made it through.   Have one more "cycle" on P/RR/S and then I might look at it again .  I'll be watching you , of course, and see how you do  with it.
> Very descriptive in re: your aching body



Cool, I'd be interested in your opinion...i"m liking it so far..makes sense...just ignore the supplement selling and the repeated use of the word Max OT and you're good to go!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

Who gets spanked today Velvet?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2004)

I wouldn't do that, I'm innocent 

gm lukey


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

Morning Velvet.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2004)

Morning Miss Velvet.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2004)

Mornin Kerry and Steve!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey there Velvet!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey Velvet, How ya today?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey Vel! Good morning!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 18, 2004)

morning velvet


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2004)

Morning Velvet


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 18, 2004)

Good Morning Hun!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)

Good morning Ivy, Jeanie, Gary and Andy    


TGIPD!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Ivy, Jeanie, Gary and Andy
> 
> 
> TGIPD!!!


 Thank god I peed, dammit?

 OOOOOOH duh. PAY DAY. Pay day? Right? hahahahaha man I am a retard. yeah.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)

yes, it's thank god i pee'd...lol..i was too scared to squat on the potty, I might NEVER get up  ha ha

Na, pay day baby!  I'm starting my christmas shopping today..and I think I'm going to replace my chritmas tree.and and and..I'm going to buy some more lights for the porch....and and...


----------



## klmclean (Nov 18, 2004)

Good morning Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)

good morning Kerri, did we get ya out of bed?


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2004)

The weather here has been beautiful!!! Like +15 the other day! And no more snow, it has all melted!

Oh-I put up all my xmas decorations AND my tree sunday!!!! :nuts:


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2004)

what is all this foolish xmas talk    It's only mid November!

Morning Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> The weather here has been beautiful!!! Like +15 the other day! And no more snow, it has all melted!
> 
> Oh-I put up all my xmas decorations AND my tree sunday!!!! :nuts:



Seriously?      I"m sooooooooooooooooo itching to put my tree up this saturday...gonna buy a new big poofy one..I won't be able to look at it in the box, I know myself...I have no patience 

Ya, it's plus 13 and balmy here !


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> what is all this foolish xmas talk    It's only mid November!
> 
> Morning Velvet



EXACTLY...time for trees, and carols and lights and and and

Merry Christmas NT


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

I've decided you and Jill (and everyone else putting up christmas stuff in mid-november) are most definitely 

 I probably won't even put up a tree this year.  I'm not much of a christmas/holiday cheer type of girl... Except for my baking days - then I'm all over it.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> EXACTLY...time for trees, and carols and lights and and and
> 
> Merry Christmas NT



have they started playing the xmas music at your work yet?  In our foyer they have some folks selling crafts - no music yet, but it is starting. 

I can see this is going to be a long November ... 

I'd love to wish you a Merry Christmas, but I cannot do so until the 24th of December.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> have they started playing the xmas music at your work yet? In our foyer they have some folks selling crafts - no music yet, but it is starting.
> 
> I can see this is going to be a long November ...
> 
> I'd love to wish you a Merry Christmas, but I cannot do so until the 24th of December.


 HAHAHAHAHAHA... i think i need to take a photo for you guys of our elevator area. They put it up yesterday.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> have they started playing the xmas music at your work yet?  In our foyer they have some folks selling crafts - no music yet, but it is starting.
> 
> I can see this is going to be a long November ...
> 
> I'd love to wish you a Merry Christmas, but I cannot do so until the 24th of December.



*SCROOGE!*


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *SCROOGE!*



Good morning Velvet!   

Hey I think you and I should start bombarding NT with the Christmas spirit!!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)

"Chipmunks roasting on an open fire....jack frost nipping at my tits.."
like that??

Morning Britty!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> "Chipmunks roasting on an open fire....jack frost nipping at my tits.."
> like that??
> 
> Morning Britty!



That's exactly the idea! lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> "Chipmunks roasting on an open fire....jack frost nipping at my tits.."
> like that??
> 
> Morning Britty!


 WOAH! Jeni! Holy fartknockers! hahahahaha! I'm not used to this kind of material coming from you! hahahaha!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)

fartknockers?   

our cafeteria manager (guy around 38, maturity = 12) sings the chipmunk part, I sing the jack frost part..during this time of year as I pass thru the caf for a java


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)

Gonna have to post yesterday's w/o and diet tomorrow..forgot my journal at home   

Today is non-training day..wahoo, i need it...and eat what I want...in moderation..day!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> fartknockers?


 Yeah a little sumthin'-sumthin' i picked up from Beavis & Butthead, and haven't been able to drop for years.  hahaha!



> our cafeteria manager (guy around 38, maturity = 12) sings the chipmunk part, I sing the jack frost part..during this time of year as I pass thru the caf for a java


 hahahah too funny


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *SCROOGE!*



that would be *Mr*. Scrooge to you and Brit


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> that would be *Mr*. Scrooge to you and Brit


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> that would be *Mr*. Scrooge to you and Brit



Hey Scroogie baby... what's with the formalities?!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

>



this can only end one way    

Brit darlin, you're still my favorite BC'eanite - that won't excuse the formality


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Ivy, Jeanie, Gary and Andy
> 
> 
> TGIPD!!!


You forgot me!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)

OMG...I"m sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sorry rocky baby


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)

*aqua pet*

Hey, went shopping and I got an aqua pet for michael ..it's this little alien looking think in a tank of water...you feed it, it sings, dances, plays games with you and will respond to you if you train it


----------



## klmclean (Nov 18, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> good morning Kerri, did we get ya out of bed?


 
 Actually, yes, I did just get out of bed. I wish I could crawl back in and sleep for another four hours


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Actually, yes, I did just get out of bed. I wish I could crawl back in and sleep for another four hours



YOu must be tired, it only took you like 6 hours to respond to that   Go back to bed honey


----------



## klmclean (Nov 18, 2004)

Good night


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2004)

Good Friday Morning


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

Nite Nite Kerri

Happy Friday NT

Morning Gary

  



Was Rock in there?     Good morning just in case :grin;


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

yo yo yo chickie! good morning!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

Well helllllllllllllllllo there Ivy, It's Friday and I"m SO excited!!!!  Going to watch Spongebob tomorrow night and I can hardly contain myself..only one more sleep


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Well helllllllllllllllllo there Ivy, It's Friday and I"m SO excited!!!! Going to watch Spongebob tomorrow night and I can hardly contain myself..only one more sleep


 Spongebob. hahahahahaha. 

 I'm gonna go see _Ray_ tonight. Finally. And probably a friend's band this weekend, among other exciting things! Sleep? what? Who needs it. hahahahahahahahahaha (this is coming from the early-to-bed/early-to-rise queen)


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

Ya, I've heard that its supposed to be really good!

Going to buy my new christmas tree tonight...lights already attached WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, I LOVE decorating for christmas but I HATE HATE HATE tree lights, I always end up redoing it at least 3 times


$250 plus tax    for a decent plush non-charlie-brown type tree


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya, I've heard that its supposed to be really good!
> 
> Going to buy my new christmas tree tonight...lights already attached WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, I LOVE decorating for christmas but I HATE HATE HATE tree lights, I always end up redoing it at least 3 times
> 
> ...


 DAAAAAAMMMMN, woman! You must REALLY love christmas to shell out $250 for a tree! 

 Sounds like a blast though  Remember to post pics!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya, I've heard that its supposed to be really good!
> 
> Going to buy my new christmas tree tonight...lights already attached WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, I LOVE decorating for christmas but I HATE HATE HATE tree lights, I always end up redoing it at least 3 times
> 
> ...


Dang Velvet, 

Suffer through another year with your old one , wait until after Xmas and get  one for 1/2 price  !


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

OMG, I'm so martha stewart when it comes to my home and especially at christmas....EVERYTHING matches, I always have cinnamon and cloves simmering...christmas tunes on (but the newage stuff not Frank sinatra  )  Funny thing is, I'm never even home christmas morning...we go out to my parents place for a big to-do


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Dang Velvet,
> 
> Suffer through another year with your old one , wait until after Xmas and get  one for 1/2 price  !




but but but...did I mention that it rotates?  NO SHIT!!! It really does, how martha stewart is THAT??


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> OMG, I'm so martha stewart when it comes to my home and especially at christmas....EVERYTHING matches, I always have cinnamon and cloves simmering...christmas tunes on (but the newage stuff not Frank sinatra  )  Funny thing is, I'm never even home christmas morning...we go out to my parents place for a big to-do


 NO FRANK??? You are nuts. FRANK IS ESSENTIAL AT CHRISTMAS!!!!

 And yeah - i used to be VERY martha stewart when I owned a house hahahhahaah! I sometimes miss that, but at the same time, I kinda like my new minimalist lifestyle hahaha! The thoguht of putting everything away after the holidays makes me go into convulsions. 

 But now i totally wanna see pictures of your halls all decked! I bet it all looks awesome!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> NO FRANK??? You are nuts. FRANK IS ESSENTIAL AT CHRISTMAS!!!!
> 
> And yeah - i used to be VERY martha stewart when I owned a house hahahhahaah! I sometimes miss that, but at the same time, I kinda like my new minimalist lifestyle hahaha! The thoguht of putting everything away after the holidays makes me go into convulsions.
> 
> But now i totally wanna see pictures of your halls all decked! I bet it all looks awesome!


I'll take lots of pics!

How old are you Ivy, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I'll take lots of pics!
> 
> How old are you Ivy, if you don't mind me asking?


  28 .
 I know i act like a child. hahahaha!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 19, 2004)

Morning Vel!! Have fun at the movies


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2004)

bah humbug ...

oh, and good morning ................... again.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2004)

funny though, the missus was looking at a similar tree here.    I saw a similar price and VETO'ed that baby ... but that really doesn't mean much.  We'll probably have that very tree soon.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 19, 2004)

Morning Vel.

The Incredibles is a pretty good flick,  but 2 hours


----------



## Jill (Nov 19, 2004)

Spongebob is weird looking-his leggies are too tiny for his body!

My tree looks GORGEOUS!! Ill post a pic when i get back from the gym for ya!


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey beautiful....


How've you been.....

Christmas is my favorite part of the year.  It gets somewhat cooler here during that time.  Notice I didn't say cold, I said somewhat cooler, when I should have said, somewhat less warm....
Ok, enough invading the journals with cheesy stuff...

Have a great day...


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Well helllllllllllllllllo there Ivy, It's Friday and I"m SO excited!!!!  Going to watch Spongebob tomorrow night and I can hardly contain myself..only one more sleep



Oh man... my kids are literally BEGGING me to take them to see this, thankfully they are away this weekend! lol  
Let me know how it is!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey beautiful....
> 
> 
> How've you been.....
> ...



Hey there stranger!  It's sooooooooooooo good to hear from you, and perfectly understandable why you haven't been around much lately!! Here's hoping that something splendiferous happens to you in Germany!!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> 28 .
> I know i act like a child. hahahaha!



ha ha, no, I asked because I sense that you've been 'settled down' before and for some reason I thought you were in your early twenties


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> funny though, the missus was looking at a similar tree here.    I saw a similar price and VETO'ed that baby ... but that really doesn't mean much.  We'll probably have that very tree soon.



  ahhhhhhhhhh, I love your wife 

Morning Andy and Steve


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha, no, I asked because I sense that you've been 'settled down' before and for some reason I thought you were in your early twenties


 Yep, I was settled down before. For four and a half years, in my early 20s. Which was a bit um... unsettling. Hahaha! Nothing bad happened, just grew apart, went separate ways.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Morning Vel.
> 
> The Incredibles is a pretty good flick,  but 2 hours



OMG    My ass would be numb!

Ya, lots of kids movies coming out now...there's either a) NO kiddie movies or 2) waaaaaaaaaaay too many kiddie movies out  

Morning Iain


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Spongebob is weird looking-his leggies are too tiny for his body!
> 
> My tree looks GORGEOUS!! Ill post a pic when i get back from the gym for ya!




ha ha, ya, he is kinda funny looking for a talking sponge eh?  

What colors did you pick Jilly?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh man... my kids are literally BEGGING me to take them to see this, thankfully they are away this weekend! lol
> Let me know how it is!



Have you watched the tv show Britty?  It's actually very funny, and the intro song is kind of catchy   I bet you'd like it and you would so be like the best mom in the world if you took them


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yep, I was settled down before. For four and a half years, in my early 20s. Which was a bit um... unsettling. Hahaha! Nothing bad happened, just grew apart, went separate ways.



Been there Ivy...3 years..engaged for 2 of them..same deal..great guy, just not my life partner


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Have you watched the tv show Britty?  It's actually very funny, and the intro song is kind of catchy   I bet you'd like it and you would so be like the best mom in the world if you took them



Not actually seen the show yet but am familiar with the theme tune... after all I hear it everyday! lol  I really need to get out of the house more, it's pretty sad when you catch yourself singing these tunes in the car by yourself!   
I probably will take them to see it I am a sucker that way!   
I'm actually gonna get the Sponge Bob game for the Xbox... I KNOW the kids will love it!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ...just not my life partner


 EXACTLY. Glad we realized it. Hahahaha! I never got married, not even engaged. It's like we knew deep down it wasn't a "forever" kind of thing.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Not actually seen the show yet but am familiar with the theme tune... after all I hear it everyday! lol  I really need to get out of the house more, it's pretty sad when you catch yourself singing these tunes in the car by yourself!
> I probably will take them to see it I am a sucker that way!
> I'm actually gonna get the Sponge Bob game for the Xbox... I KNOW the kids will love it!



  Oh ya, you'll be a    mommy for that purchase..

ha ha, that reminds me, one day in college (michael was about 2 1/2) I was waiting for the bus in a bus shelter that had non-opaque glass in it, and I'm unconsiously singing the Elmo Song...just giving her...then this really HOT guy comes into the shelter and just smirks at me..MAN, i was embarrased, today I just wouldn't have made him sing with me but I was rather shy back then


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha, that reminds me, one day in college (michael was about 2 1/2) I was waiting for the bus in a bus shelter that had non-opaque glass in it, and I'm unconsiously singing the Elmo Song...just giving her...then this really HOT guy comes into the shelter and just smirks at me..MAN, i was embarrased, today I just wouldn't have made him sing with me but I was rather shy back then


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2004)

talk about a rockin mommy ... the missus yesterday had to break the news to our daughter (because I just couldn't take how sad she would be) that she couldn't go to the Hilary Duff concert with her friend.  We have bought tickets for a Xmas gift for her.  So right now, mom is not in the good books, but come xmas morning, she will be the BEST mom ever!  I saw her start to cry when she was told she couldn't go and I almost started to cry.  Hillary Duff and Avril Lavenge is all she ever talks about so I knew it was going to be tough to tell her.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> talk about a rockin mommy ... the missus yesterday had to break the news to our daughter (because I just couldn't take how sad she would be) that she couldn't go to the Hilary Duff concert with her friend.  We have bought tickets for a Xmas gift for her.  So right now, mom is not in the good books, but come xmas morning, she will be the BEST mom ever!  I saw her start to cry when she was told she couldn't go and I almost started to cry.  Hillary Duff and Avril Lavenge is all she ever talks about so I knew it was going to be tough to tell her.



awwwww, that's so sad..but ya, she'll think her parents are THE best on Christmas morning..what a surprise that'll be..oh and nice cop out on the telling the kid the news shit and getting the wife to do it


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> EXACTLY. Glad we realized it. Hahahaha! I never got married, not even engaged. It's like we knew deep down it wasn't a "forever" kind of thing.



Cool, then lessons learned, no harm done!  Best way it could happen!!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> talk about a rockin mommy ... the missus yesterday had to break the news to our daughter (because I just couldn't take how sad she would be) that she couldn't go to the Hilary Duff concert with her friend.  We have bought tickets for a Xmas gift for her.  So right now, mom is not in the good books, but come xmas morning, she will be the BEST mom ever!  I saw her start to cry when she was told she couldn't go and I almost started to cry.  Hillary Duff and Avril Lavenge is all she ever talks about so I knew it was going to be tough to tell her.



Awww that's so cute!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Oh ya, you'll be a    mommy for that purchase..
> 
> ha ha, that reminds me, one day in college (michael was about 2 1/2) I was waiting for the bus in a bus shelter that had non-opaque glass in it, and I'm unconsiously singing the Elmo Song...just giving her...then this really HOT guy comes into the shelter and just smirks at me..MAN, i was embarrased, today I just wouldn't have made him sing with me but I was rather shy back then


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> awwwww, that's so sad..but ya, she'll think her parents are THE best on Christmas morning..what a surprise that'll be..oh and nice cop out on the telling the kid the news shit and getting the wife to do it



I couldn't handle the tears and would have broke down and told her the truth.  The missus can handle the tears.   It was really her idea because she knew I'd break down.  

Speaking of trees, is the tree you're buying have fiber optic lights in it?  I did see that one and thought that would be a great tree to have (if we had to have more than one  )


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hey there stranger! It's sooooooooooooo good to hear from you, and perfectly understandable why you haven't been around much lately!! Here's hoping that something splendiferous happens to you in Germany!!!


Tanx


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 19, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I couldn't handle the tears and would have broke down and told her the truth. The missus can handle the tears.  It was really her idea because she knew I'd break down.
> 
> Speaking of trees, is the tree you're buying have fiber optic lights in it? I did see that one and thought that would be a great tree to have (if we had to have more than one  )


My guess is that now I am not the only big crybaby of the board.....I have company


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I couldn't handle the tears and would have broke down and told her the truth.  The missus can handle the tears.   It was really her idea because she knew I'd break down.
> 
> Speaking of trees, is the tree you're buying have fiber optic lights in it?  I did see that one and thought that would be a great tree to have (if we had to have more than one  )



No, just normal lights, but ya the fibre optic ones look really cool too!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> No, just normal lights, but ya the fibre optic ones look really cool too!


I'M GOING TO GET A FIBRE OPTIC ONE THIS WEEK. BUT THEY'RE LIKE $200.00  
MY BOYFRIEND WAS CHECKING ON E-BAY AND THEY HAD THEM ON THERE FOR AS LITTLE AS $40.00, BUT IT MAKES ME NERVOUS THAT I MIGHT GET STIFFED OR IT WON'T SHOW UP IN TIME. BUT, I MUST HAVE ONE THIS YEAR. I HATE FUMBLING WITH THOSE   F****N  LIGHTS EVERY YEAR, ALWAYS A BATTLE TO GET THEM ON AND OFF!  

ANYWAYS, ENOUGH RANTING ABOUT THE LIGHTS. HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND. NO DRINKING FOR ME THIS WEEKEND, LEADS TO OUT OF CONTROL CRAZY BINGEING


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> but but but...did I mention that it rotates? NO SHIT!!! It really does, how martha stewart is THAT??


Ours is 7 1/2 ft tall, pre-lit and rotates . Look like something from  Martha Stewart.  Nov. 1st i went out to workout, when I came back in am hour later  It was up and decorated . My wife is a Christmas Physco


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Pretty Lady


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> I'M GOING TO GET A FIBRE OPTIC ONE THIS WEEK. BUT THEY'RE LIKE $200.00
> MY BOYFRIEND WAS CHECKING ON E-BAY AND THEY HAD THEM ON THERE FOR AS LITTLE AS $40.00, BUT IT MAKES ME NERVOUS THAT I MIGHT GET STIFFED OR IT WON'T SHOW UP IN TIME. BUT, I MUST HAVE ONE THIS YEAR. I HATE FUMBLING WITH THOSE   F****N  LIGHTS EVERY YEAR, ALWAYS A BATTLE TO GET THEM ON AND OFF!
> 
> ANYWAYS, ENOUGH RANTING ABOUT THE LIGHTS. HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND. NO DRINKING FOR ME THIS WEEKEND, LEADS TO OUT OF CONTROL CRAZY BINGEING



OMG< I hear ya..I was screaming at the damn lights this weekend..just ask my son..he learned new words   

I went to get the new tree and they were SOLD OUT! bastards! How dare they sell MY tree   And I didn't want to wait 2 whole days to order one..ha ha, so I'm making do with the one I have,... I HATE LIGHTS...One whole string was dead..so I had to run out and buy more..then When I was finished I realized I missed two whole branches in the middle   

But it's all done now and it' looks beautiful..ahhhhhhhhhh, I cranked the christmas tunes all weekend!

la la la


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Ours is 7 1/2 ft tall, pre-lit and rotates . Look like something from  Martha Stewart.  Nov. 1st i went out to workout, when I came back in am hour later  It was up and decorated . My wife is a Christmas Physco



ha ha, I Like your wife..I'm a christmas psycho too.  It's the BEST time of year! 

Good morning Gary Bear


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2004)

Post some pics of your tree!!! I will later tonight when Im off of work How were your eatz this weekend?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

lol...I will, Just got to get them resized   

Eatz?  Hummm. Saturday was a write off, too busy...didn't eat a lot..but I did have some cheesecake twice...Sunday was clean and 1700 cals...forgot journal at home, so don't have details with me


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> OMG< I hear ya..I was screaming at the damn lights this weekend..just ask my son..he learned new words
> 
> I went to get the new tree and they were SOLD OUT! bastards! How dare they sell MY tree   And I didn't want to wait 2 whole days to order one..ha ha, so I'm making do with the one I have,... I HATE LIGHTS...One whole string was dead..so I had to run out and buy more..then When I was finished I realized I missed two whole branches in the middle
> 
> ...



Hey weren't you meant to hold out with the decorating until December 1st?   lol  Damn, I can see I am gonna have to get decorating here pretty quickly what with you and Jilly I am starting to feel like a slacker!   
Have a great Monday Velvet.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey weren't you meant to hold out with the decorating until December 1st?   lol  Damn, I can see I am gonna have to get decorating here pretty quickly what with you and Jilly I am starting to feel like a slacker!
> Have a great Monday Velvet.




ha ha, I was wondering when someone was gonna call me on that   I just couldn't wait.besides the first isn't on a weekend..it took 2.5 hours just to put the lights on the tree (I got 1000 of them on there this year   )  and that's my story and i'm sticking to it 

Have a great day Britty!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha, I was wondering when someone was gonna call me on that   I just couldn't wait.besides the first isn't on a weekend..it took 2.5 hours just to put the lights on the tree (I got 1000 of them on there this year   )  and that's my story and i'm sticking to it
> 
> Have a great day Britty!



LOL, well I had checked the calendar to see when the 1st fell, the kids are home this coming weekend so I will probably tackle it then.  The only thing I hate doing is the outside decorations, last year I kept asking Rod to assist but he's such a procrastinator it would have been New Years by the time they were up so I did it myself.  Gotta say though it's amazing I didn't break my neck, I had to use a chair with a step ladder perched on top of it as Rod had loaned out his ladder and I was still having to reach on tip toe... ugh! lol
This weekend I did some Christmas shopping though, got the Xbox and Sponge Bob and Shrek games.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL, well I had checked the calendar to see when the 1st fell, the kids are home this coming weekend so I will probably tackle it then.  The only thing I hate doing is the outside decorations, last year I kept asking Rod to assist but he's such a procrastinator it would have been New Years by the time they were up so I did it myself.  Gotta say though it's amazing I didn't break my neck, I had to use a chair with a step ladder perched on top of it as Rod had loaned out his ladder and I was still having to reach on tip toe... ugh! lol
> This weekend I did some Christmas shopping though, got the Xbox and Sponge Bob and Shrek games.



Geez, Britty, be careful!  Get Patrick to come put em up for ya, I'm sure he'd be all over that 

That sponge bob game sounds cool, we went and saw the movie this weekend and it was hillarious!!!  I'm about 80% done my shopping..wahoo, I can't stand being in the stores after December 1st! I love to shop but I hate to wait!!!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Geez, Britty, be careful!  Get Patrick to come put em up for ya, I'm sure he'd be all over that
> 
> That sponge bob game sounds cool, we went and saw the movie this weekend and it was hillarious!!!  I'm about 80% done my shopping..wahoo, I can't stand being in the stores after December 1st! I love to shop but I hate to wait!!!



Yeah I hate December shopping, I plan on finishing everything up today! lol
Well... except for Rod I haven't a clue what to get him and he won't give me suggestions! Grrr.
Good idea on getting Patrick to help... I like that idea... a LOT!   
I am thinking of doing a movie theatre party for my daughters 8th birthday next month, I am thinking we will see Sponge Bob then.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeah I hate December shopping, I plan on finishing everything up today! lol
> Well... except for Rod I haven't a clue what to get him and he won't give me suggestions! Grrr.
> Good idea on getting Patrick to help... I like that idea... a LOT!
> I am thinking of doing a movie theatre party for my daughters 8th birthday next month, I am thinking we will see Sponge Bob then.



That's an awesome idea..I wanted to do that for Michael too, but they wouldn't finalize on a date for the movie to hit the theatres...so I didn't want to leave it till the last minute!  

How long have you and Rod been together?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 22, 2004)

Good Morning Hottie


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> That's an awesome idea..I wanted to do that for Michael too, but they wouldn't finalize on a date for the movie to hit the theatres...so I didn't want to leave it till the last minute!
> 
> How long have you and Rod been together?



5 years, married for 3 of 'em.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Good Morning Hottie



Good morning Andy   How's it going?  Did you go see Spongebob yet?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> 5 years, married for 3 of 'em.



Nice!  You could always use a little P on the side tho can't ya?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Nice!  You could always use a little P on the side tho can't ya?



I refuse to answer that in case it can be used against me in a court of law!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Andy   How's it going?  Did you go see Spongebob yet?



Nope, I haven't seen it yet.  Have you watched Elf?  It's out on video now, it's friggen histerical!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Nope, I haven't seen it yet.  Have you watched Elf?  It's out on video now, it's friggen histerical!!



No I haven't, but that's good to know, it'll be my next rental


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I refuse to answer that in case it can be used against me in a court of law!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

you guys are out of control....I am no ones Christmas Slut!!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you guys are out of control....I am no ones Christmas Slut!!



You are SUCH a spoilsport!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you guys are out of control....I am no ones Christmas Slut!!



 too funny..you'd make a purdy Christmas Slut


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey Patrick, this could call for a change... maybe a reindeer suit?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

can I wear tight elf pants??


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> can I wear tight elf pants??



mmmm... would ya?!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

and a little pointy hat?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> and a little pointy hat?



worn where?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

Defenitly not down there!!!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Defenitly not down there!!!



LMAO!   
Alright, time for me to head to the gym where I will brutalize my self and have erotic fantasies about elfs in tight pants... talk to you guys later.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LMAO!
> Alright, time for me to head to the gym where I will brutalize my self and have erotic fantasies about elfs in tight pants... talk to you guys later.




Have a good one Britty


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

*Monday November 22*

Max-OT Leg Day

Smith Squat
80 x 12
80 x 10
110 x 6
130 x 3
145 x 1
160 x 6
160 x 6
160 x 6  

Leg Press
200 x 6
220 x 6 

SLDL
115 x 6
115 x 6 

Standing Calf
155 x 8
175 x 8   

Seated Calf
90 x 8
95 x 8 (almost didn't make the last rep)


Notes:
I increased the weight on every exercise 


WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOO, awesome workout, felt really strong..a cutie said 'nice weights' passing by      ...Knees were nice and stable...I wanted to roar like Ivy...but thought I might get kicked out 

When I was walking in the gym, there was a lady sitting on the steps crying..I could only see the back of her..I stayed until I knew someone was taking care of her..thought maybe she fell on the stairs..turns out she's an alcoholic and she'd had too much to drink before she went to the gym


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2004)

*Increases on everything  You go ahead and Roar !!
* 
*Nice Workout !!!*


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> turns out she's an alcoholic and she'd had too much to drink before she went to the gym


But why was she crying?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> But why was she crying?



Oh, did I mention she was also mental? lol

Thanks for the kudos Gary Bear


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

*Latest Scam Don"t Fall For It!!!*


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## klmclean (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Velvet


I still have no tree  Sounds like yours is beautiful though. Sears has them on sale so I"m going over to check them out this week


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hi Velvet
> 
> 
> I still have no tree  Sounds like yours is beautiful though. Sears has them on sale so I"m going over to check them out this week



Ya, Sears is where I went to get mine but they sold out of them..they weren't on sale tho     You have lots of time!! How was your weekend?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh, what a great scam to pull on someone.....hehehheeheeh.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

LOL...ya, I thought you'd like that, I was debating on whether to post it in my journal or yours


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> LOL...ya, I thought you'd like that, I was debating on whether to post it in my journal or yours



my journal is getting to dirty now because everyone ruined it.  it is not serious at all and is filled with nothing but smut.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya, Sears is where I went to get mine but they sold out of them..they weren't on sale tho  You have lots of time!! How was your weekend?


It was okay, didn't do anything exciting. I'm going out next weekend with about 15 of my girlfriends, kind of a christmas party get together. That should be fun (and fattening  ) I think PMS week is starting early  WTF!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sensing the crabiness, bloating and CHOCOLATE cravings, not to mention the  salt cravings! Is it possible to get PMS a week and a half before your period? Because I always see to go nutty  a week and a half, two weeks sometimes, before


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> my journal is getting to dirty now because everyone ruined it.  it is not serious at all and is filled with nothing but smut.



Oh you poor baby...are we tarnishing your squeeky clean reputation?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> It was okay, didn't do anything exciting. I'm going out next weekend with about 15 of my girlfriends, kind of a christmas party get together. That should be fun (and fattening  ) I think PMS week is starting early  WTF!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sensing the crabiness, bloating and CHOCOLATE cravings, not to mention the  salt cravings! Is it possible to get PMS a week and a half before your period? Because I always see to go nutty  a week and a half, two weeks sometimes, before



I'm not sure..I usually get the 'sign's one week before and that's it..lol..THANK GOD that's it...

Your Christmas party sounds fun!!!  Let the season begin wahoooooooooooooo


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Oh you poor baby...are we tarnishing your squeeky clean reputation?




I do have a squeeky clean reputation.  I am all talk.  If you met me in person you'd be surprised.  Ask brit, I am very respectful and polite.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I do have a squeeky clean reputation.  I am all talk.  If you met me in person you'd be surprised.  Ask brit, I am very respectful and polite.




uh huh


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I do have a squeeky clean reputation.  I am all talk.  If you met me in person you'd be surprised.  Ask brit, I am very respectful and polite.


......until the finger-banging starts!


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Velvet   


psssst....

ARGOOOOS!!!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

Good AM.



Max-  LOL, you talk like you know me.  Have I hung out with you before??


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I do have a squeeky clean reputation. I am all talk. If you met me in person you'd be surprised. Ask brit, I am very respectful and polite.


 Where's patrick and what have you done with him?????


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> Hi Velvet
> 
> 
> psssst....
> ...



Hi Arnie, wassup??  This is the first time you've visited my journal eh?  Welcome!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Good AM.
> 
> 
> 
> Max-  LOL, you talk like you know me.  Have I hung out with you before??



GM FF


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Where's patrick and what have you done with him?????



Good morning Ivy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Where were ya yesterday, your absence was felt     Britty and I had to keep P under control all by ourselves!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Ivy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Where were ya yesterday, your absence was felt     Britty and I had to keep P under control all by ourselves!


 I was off hosting a friend who came to visit me here for an extended weekend. Had a blast (and my first real cheat day since I started this madness). 

 I missed you girls, too! It was weird not being fused to my keyboard all day talking to you all! hahahaha! 

 Yeah I saw the shenanigans P was up to yesterday! hahaha! Someone's gotta give that boy a spankin'!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> GM FF


 HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

*Sunday November 21*

Catching up..finally remembered my journal...

*Water* = 4L
*Fishies* = 3

*Meal #1*
1/2c oats
1c EWs
1 tb Natty

*Meal #2*
1 small ww tortilla
1 tb lf cream cheese
3 oz chicken

*Meal #3*
1 sc Protein
1/2 frozen banana
1 tb natty

*Meal #4*
1 c Cottage Cheese
1/2 c Oats

*Meal #5*
4 oz Turkey
Yogurt
1/2c Rice
Mixed Veggies
1 tsp Canola Oil

*Meal #6*
1/2c Cottage Cheese

*Totals:*
Calories = 1784
Protein = 189.5 g (43%)
Carbs = 150g (34%)
Fat = 45.5g (23%)

*Cardio:*
20 mins HIIT aerobics 120:120 
10 min Stretching


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

*Monday, November 22nd*

Water = 4L
Fishies = 3

Meal #1
1/2c Oats
1c EWs
1.5 tb Natty

Meal #2
4 oz Turkey
1/2c Rice
1/2c Applesauce

Meal #3 (PWO)
yogurt
1/2c Oats
1 sc Protein
1/4 pkg sf ff Pudding mix

Meal #4
1/2c Cottage Cheese

Meal #5
1.33 can Tuna
2 sl ww bread
3/4 oz lf cheese
spinach salad
1 tb lf mayo
1 tb lf dressing

Meal #6
1 c Berries
1/4c Cottage Cheese
1/2 tb Natty

Totals:
Calories = 1857
Protein = 185.5g (40%)
Carbs = 184 (40%)
Fat = 38 (20%)

Workout: Legs Max-OT

Squat
80 x 12
80 x 10
110 x 6
130 x 3
145 x 1
160 x 6
160 x 6
160 x 6

Leg Press
200 x 6
220 x 6

SLDL
115 x 6 
115 x 6

Standing Calf
155 x 8
175 x 8

Seated Calf
90 x 8
95 x 8


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> 20 mins HIIT aerobics 120:120


 DAMN. That's awesome I don't know if i can work that long at 120/120.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

neither would I, on a machine, but it's a Kathy Smith dvd..so it's like basket ball drills, speed skating drills, kickboxing etc..so you keep entertained and the time flies!!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 23, 2004)

Good morning Velvet  

Your diet looks yummy!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> neither would I, on a machine, but it's a Kathy Smith dvd..so it's like basket ball drills, speed skating drills, kickboxing etc..so you keep entertained and the time flies!!


 OOOOOH! cool! That makes sense. I was like, MY GOD 120 - i can barely hold on for 30-45 seconds at a time (then again I've only done it on a bike)! haha!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> OOOOOH! cool! That makes sense. I was like, MY GOD 120 - i can barely hold on for 30-45 seconds at a time (then again I've only done it on a bike)! haha!




ANd kudo's to you for being about to do it on a bike...lol..I get bored easily on machines..I'm a dvd/video junkie..I have over 100 titles now!!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Ivy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Where were ya yesterday, your absence was felt     Britty and I had to keep P under control all by ourselves!




you guys are so misbehaved and out of control.  I will no longer take part in this nonsense.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning Vel!!! 

What's the best cardio DVD you have?  I want a bootcamp version of one.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you guys are so misbehaved and out of control.  I will no longer take part in this nonsense.



Ya, and you LOOK so innocent too


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Vel!!!
> 
> What's the best cardio DVD you have?  I want a bootcamp version of one.  Any suggestions?


 Oh! I know you asked velvet, but i'm chiming in: I have the Crunch Fitness Boot Camp DVD. it's pretty good!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Vel!!!
> 
> What's the best cardio DVD you have?  I want a bootcamp version of one.  Any suggestions?



I know that Crunch has a bootcamp dvd out that mixed cardio and weights...I avoid those as I like to do my weights in the gym..my favorite step video is Kathy Smith's Power Step...fav dance one is Cardio Hip Hop (cant' remember which company released that)..fav interval one is on Kathy Smith's Fat Burning DVD (it has about 6 workouts on it) my fav jump rope one is the same as the last...fav kick boxing is Denise Austin

lol


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Your Christmas party sounds fun!!!  Let the season begin wahoooooooooooooo




hey hey hey ... it's only November.  The Christmas season doesn't officially start until December 24th at 23:59


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> hey hey hey ... it's only November.  The Christmas season doesn't officially start until December 24th at 23:59


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya, and you LOOK so innocent too




I am inoccent....look at this face.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am inoccent....look at this face.




awwwwwwwwwwwww, ya, you look pretty innocent..but looks are deceiving mister!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> awwwwwwwwwwwww, ya, you look pretty innocent..but looks are deceiving mister!




I am done trying to convience you


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am done trying to convience you



  giving up so soon?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> awwwwwwwwwwwww, ya, you look pretty innocent..but looks are deceiving mister!


 I second that! hahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

hahahaahhhaha......keep it up and the next picture will be me with my pants down.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 23, 2004)

Damn Vel.  Good job on the squats and and SLDL.  Some nice weights being thrown around


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

Good morning Iain, and thanks!! Nice to see some diet/workout comments in my diet/workout journal


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 23, 2004)

Great diet/workout.  Now with that crap out of the way, how u doin'?


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Arnie, wassup??  This is the first time you've visited my journal eh?  Welcome!



Yup, had to come see what all the hype was about. Kind of over-rated if you ask me  j/k   

Actually I was out pretty late last night studying, so when I came home I needed a little bit of time to unwind before going to bed. Thats when I strolled over and said hello and discovered this gem of a jornal


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

Good morning Velvet.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 23, 2004)

> Squat
> 80 x 12
> 80 x 10
> 110 x 6
> ...


 
:bounce:  Awesome squattin'


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Great diet/workout.  Now with that crap out of the way, how u doin'?



  Awesome thanks, just had a wicked w/o...so how YOU doin?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> Yup, had to come see what all the hype was about. Kind of over-rated if you ask me  j/k
> 
> Actually I was out pretty late last night studying, so when I came home I needed a little bit of time to unwind before going to bed. Thats when I strolled over and said hello and discovered this gem of a jornal



Kewl, well keep comin back ya hear?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning Velvet.



Good morning Dawling


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> :bounce:  Awesome squattin'



Thanks Lukey..you know what tho? I'm not at all sore today?  Damn near died last week doing legs now nuttin  ?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

*Tuesday November 23*

...so far...

*Meal #1*
1/2c Oats
1c EWs
1.5 tb natty

*Meal #2*
3.5 oz Turkey
4 oz Yams
1/2c Applesauce

*Meal #3 (PWO)*
1 lg rice krispie square 
1 sc Protein
1/2c Pumpking
Yogurt


*Workout:* Chest/Triceps Max-OT (First day for this routine)

Bench
45 x 12
45 x 10
50 x 6
60 x 3
70 x 1
75 x 6
75 x 6
75 x 6 

Notes:  Felt good, will try 80 - 85 on heavy sets next time

Incline DB Press
22.5 x 6
25 x 6
25 x 6

Decline BB Press (first time EVER doing this)
55 x 6
60 x 10

Notes:  K, this is a lot lighter than I thought, will try for 70 next time (I figured I'd be weaker on this than Inclines, apparently not  )

Lying Triceps Extensions (behind head, head hangin off bench)
30 x 6
35 x 5 
35 x 6 (all mental..holy fucking hurtin at this point!)

Cable Pressdowns (V bar)
45 x 6
55 x 6

Notes: Try for 65 next time..this was too easy


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 23, 2004)

WoW  Velvet ! You are my new hero !   You are tossing around some good weights    Just imagine what you'll be doing in 2 months


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Awesome thanks, just had a wicked w/o...so how YOU doin?


Well, you know me, up to my usual cat-launching hijinks.  I think of you, every time Field Goal hits the wall between the uprights.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Well, you know me, up to my usual cat-launching hijinks.  I think of you, every time Field Goal hits the wall between the uprights.



  poor puddy tat!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> WoW  Velvet ! You are my new hero !   You are tossing around some good weights    Just imagine what you'll be doing in 2 months



Aww, thanks Gary Bear, it's nice to know that I can always count on your support 

My goal is to increase either my weight or reps each w/o..even if it's just a 2.5lb increase I'll be ecstatic!  I LOVE this new training program..it just feels right for me!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

Ladies:  Have any of you used creatine?  If so, did you have an significant bloating as a result?

I"m tossing around the idea of adding glutamine to my pwo shakes...thoughts?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ladies:  Have any of you used creatine?  If so, did you have an significant bloating as a result?
> 
> I"m tossing around the idea of adding glutamine to my pwo shakes...thoughts?


 I'd thought about it too, but haven't really decided. Sorry - can't offer much on the subject, but i'm glad you asked. Hopefully someone else will chime in!


----------



## Jill (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ladies:  Have any of you used creatine?  If so, did you have an significant bloating as a result?




Ive _heard_ it does. Never used it myself, probably never will


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ladies:  Have any of you used creatine?  If so, did you have an significant bloating as a result?
> 
> I"m tossing around the idea of adding glutamine to my pwo shakes...thoughts?



Hey Velvet, I have been using Creatine for the past 5 years.  I do not and have not ever suffered with any bloating from it. When I first started using it I did suffer with bad stomach cramps for a time until I figured out I wasn't drinking enough water, that was the only negative side effect I have ever had and it was easily remedied.
I very quickly noticed strength gains and improved endurance from using it, I swear by it.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

Excellent!  I tried it years ago...noticed strength gains but thought they were pshychological   I just dont' remember if I notice water retention..something which I will not tolerate!! 

I think I'll give it a go

Next question:  Is it necessary to do the loading phase?  What is it, like 25g a day for 5 days and then just 5g a day?  Or is that Glutamine?  mummy!!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Excellent!  I tried it years ago...noticed strength gains but thought they were pshychological   I just dont' remember if I notice water retention..something which I will not tolerate!!
> 
> I think I'll give it a go
> 
> Next question:  Is it necessary to do the loading phase?  What is it, like 25g a day for 5 days and then just 5g a day?  Or is that Glutamine?  mummy!!



Yes it is Creatine that you load with.  Personally I don't bother loading, I used to but have tried it both ways and don't notice any difference, I still get the same effects without loading, others I am sure would disagree. I also don't cycle my Creatine anymore, I used to, now I stay on it year round.
As far as Glutamine goes I've been using that also for about 5 years and am ready to file it, I keep reading articles and hearing that it really has no benefits and I honestly can't say I have ever felt any benefit to it, I am starting to feel like it's money down the drain... well not really since I get it free but you get my point!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yes it is Creatine that you load with.  Personally I don't bother loading, I used to but have tried it both ways and don't notice any difference, I still get the same effects without loading, others I am sure would disagree. I also don't cycle my Creatine anymore, I used to, now I stay on it year round.
> As far as Glutamine goes I've been using that also for about 5 years and am ready to file it, I keep reading articles and hearing that it really has no benefits and I honestly can't say I have ever felt any benefit to it, I am starting to feel like it's money down the drain... well not really since I get it free but you get my point!



hmmmm, interesting.  So how much creatine do you take per day Britty?  Is it dependant on your weight?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> hmmmm, interesting.  So how much creatine do you take per day Britty?  Is it dependant on your weight?



I take 10mg per day, 5mg first thing in the morning and 5mg post workout, this is regardless of my weight.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

cool, thanks for your help


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> cool, thanks for your help



You're welcome.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey Jeni! Hope you have a good night


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2004)

hello


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

Good morning boys    Happy Humping...er...  Hump Day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

*Tuesday November 23rd*

*Meals* (workout posted above..somewhere)

Water = 4L
Fishies = 3

*Meal #1*
1/2 c oats
1.5tb pb
1c ew's

*Meal #2*
4 oz yams
3 oz turkey

*Meal #3 (PWO)*
lg rice krispie square 
1 sc Protein
yogurt
1/2c pumpkin

*Meal #4 * 
1/2 c Cottage Cheese
*
Meal #5*
2 sl WW bread
1 tb pb
2 tb sf jam
4 oz shrimp
*
Meal #6*
1/2c oats
1/2 oz cashews (was still working on the shrimp..)

*Totals:*
1934 cals
158 g P (too low 33%)
216.5g C (45%)
46g F (22%)


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

Update:

Bought some microionized creatine last night...planning on taking 10g/day..when I get up and post workout


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

*Pics*

Here are some pics of my house all decked out for the holidays wahooooooooooooooooooooie


The tree...


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

living room and dining room pics ....


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

..and..


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

now off to the gym...


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2004)

Your house is beautiful!!!! You should wrap that tree stuff around your railings on your stairs-thats what I did and it looks great!!! I work all day-tomorrow am I will put up some pics of my x-mas stuff too!!!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2004)

You already have that many presents under your tree??? We have the same taste in house stuff-I have spray painted sticks in a vase too!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 24, 2004)

Nice Vel.  I likey  My house should be like that shortly, just finished the christmas lights last weekend, and will be doing the inside shortly once Kyle's Playroom is complete.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 24, 2004)

Beautiful tree  I can't wait to put mine up


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

I like you dining room alot.  I dig the table and the painting.  

You have excellent taste   Looks like a beautiful home!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Your house is beautiful!!!! You should wrap that tree stuff around your railings on your stairs-thats what I did and it looks great!!! I work all day-tomorrow am I will put up some pics of my x-mas stuff too!!!!




Thanks hon   What tree stuff?  Like ornaments and shit?  Looking forward to your pics!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You already have that many presents under your tree??? We have the same taste in house stuff-I have spray painted sticks in a vase too!




hee hee, anything for visual impact..my house is my HOME..big difference..i'm sure you know what I mean

Yep, as soon as I buy a gift I wrap it..people always ask me if they are real


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Nice Vel.  I likey  My house should be like that shortly, just finished the christmas lights last weekend, and will be doing the inside shortly once Kyle's Playroom is complete.



Thanks buddy, please post your pics..everybody post pics..lol I'm starting to sound like Jill


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I like you dining room alot.  I dig the table and the painting.
> 
> You have excellent taste   Looks like a beautiful home!



Thanks..funny you should pick those things..that table..I bought for $50 at a garage sale 15 years ago..it had white legs and a battered top..so I refinished the top...and bought cheap metal chairs...then I went out and bought those chairs you see...painted the legs and back black (they were white) and the legs on the table black..then recently I added the bench seat..guess what it is?  It's the hutch to my old college desk..turned around..if you turned it you'd see shelves 

That painting I did myself!  My girlfriend and I got some canvas and wood, and I used a ruler and paints and went to town..I got the idea from an episode of Trading Spaces


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Thanks buddy, please post your pics..everybody post pics..lol I'm starting to sound like Jill


 oh no. i'm starting to feel peer pressure to christmasize my apartment hahahahaha! I wasn't going to do much other than a nice candle and holly item on my coffee table that i'm gonna work on this weekend. But oh! the pressure!!!! MUST. GET. TREE.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

And my bedroom after I added lights...and messed with the camera flash


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> oh no. i'm starting to feel peer pressure to christmasize my apartment hahahahaha! I wasn't going to do much other than a nice candle and holly item on my coffee table that i'm gonna work on this weekend. But oh! the pressure!!!! MUST. GET. TREE.



YES...YOU...MUST...or you'll be left out of the fun!   You like interior decorating don't you?  We wanna see your home


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> YES...YOU...MUST...or you'll be left out of the fun!   You like interior decorating don't you?  We wanna see your home


 I suppose i could use a dose of the christmas spirit this year, as it's been a great year in stark contrast to last. hahahaha! And i DO love int. decorating, you are correct. 

 hmmmm


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I suppose i could use a dose of the christmas spirit this year, as it's been a great year in stark contrast to last. hahahaha! And i DO love int. decorating, you are correct.
> 
> hmmmm



Great attitude girl!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I suppose i could use a dose of the christmas spirit this year, as it's been a great year in stark contrast to last. hahahaha! And i DO love int. decorating, you are correct.
> 
> hmmmm



don't let her talk you into the 'spirit of christmas' ... it's all a ploy ...


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> don't let her talk you into the 'spirit of christmas' ... it's all a ploy ...


 HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

*Wednesday November 24*

*Workout: * Shoulders Max-OT and Cardio Max-OT


*Seated DB Delt Press*
10 x 12
10 x 10
15 x 6
20 x 3
22.5 x 1
25 x 6
25 x 6
25 x 6

Notes:  Good weight, started with palms facing in then turn forward at top

*Standing BB Press*
50 x 6
55 x 6

Notes: Try 55 and a 60 next time
*
L-Laterals*
10 x 6
15 x 4 

Notes:  Someone stole the 12.5's so was forced to grab the 15's...barely made 4 reps..lol


*Max OT Cardio * (intervals for 16 mins..with the goal of increasing intensity EVERY workout - this is my first session)

Treadmill
w/u 4 mins at 3.5
60:60 for 16 mins Walk 3.8/ Run 5.0
added an extra minute at 6.0 mph
c/d 4 mins at 3.0

Notes:  Next time I do cardio after weights, I must bring my protein shake with me 

Felt good, knees were fine with the running...really want to use running as my cardio from now on but must slowly build up my endurance (knees, shins, not heart as it's up to snuff)


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Gary Bear


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Thanks buddy, please post your pics..everybody post pics..lol I'm starting to sound like Jill


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Velvet    How are you liking Max-ot?.. I think i tried that program before and ditched it in a hurry. Is that the program with like 50 milion acclimation sets? If so, thats why I ditched it. I was drained before I even got to the working sets


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> Hi Velvet    How are you liking Max-ot?.. I think i tried that program before and ditched it in a hurry. Is that the program with like 50 milion acclimation sets? If so, thats why I ditched it. I was drained before I even got to the working sets



Yep, 3 warm up sets (at 50% and 70% of your heavy set weight)...2 acclimation sets (at 80 and 90%) and then 3 heavy sets in the 4 - 6 rep range..get at least 4 reps, but fail by the 6th.  I LOVE IT!  I feel so powerful and strong and I can concentrate better when I know my sets are short and my muscles are primed (I love the warmups..you know, the part you hated  )  I'm astonished by how much weight I can push and how much of a mind to muscle zoning in I can do!  I'm still working out which weights I should be using on heavy sets..but I'm getting much closer to failing within that rep range!  Besides I've always love working out with the guys on the free weight side of the gym...I can grunt just as loud as they can.. rawrrrr


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

*Wednesday, November 24*

Happy Thanksgiving my wonderful American friends!!   Someone mail me some turkey k?

Meals (workout posted above)

Water = 4.75L  goal now is 5 -6L now that I'm taking Creatine again
Fishies = 3
Creatine = 10g

Meal #1
1/2c Oats
1.5tb PB
1c EWs

Meal #2
3.5 oz Shrimp
1/2c Rice
1 tsp Oil
1/2c Applesauce

Meal #3 (PWO)
1 lg rice krispie square (simple carbs, sugar and no fat..perfect for PWO?  )
1 sc Protein

Meal #4
1/2c Cottage Cheese
2 sl WW Bread
1.5tb sf Jam
1.5tb Natty

Meal #5
1/2c Oats
1c EWs
1.5tb Natty
.5 oz Cashews

Totals

Calories = 2013
Protein = 152 (30%)
Carbs = 200 (40%)
Fat = 64 (30%)

Notes:
Tummy was icky after my workout..think it's the creatine??  Protein wasn't high enuff today, so I'm going to incorporate another protein shake in my day.  I plan on having a shake with protein, 1/2 frozen banana, 1/2c oats and 5g creatine just before my w/o and then a protein shake with 5g creatine post workout (with my rice krispie square)..that means I'm getting 3 meals in before my noon workout...gonna have to eat tons of veggies in the evening as I'll only have 2 meals left after 2:00  Gonna try and rejig my meal macros so that I'm eating 7 meals instead of six
Oh and I was 100 cals over what I wanted to consume yesterday too..gotta keep it at 1900 (100 below maint)...i"m planning on lowering my cal intake 50-100 cals every two weeks for the next few months as outlined in Max OT


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning Gorgeous  


What are your RI's between sets /exercises ?  How long are your wo's taking ?  

Is there any others here doing the Max OT ?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Gorgeous
> 
> 
> What are your RI's between sets /exercises ?  How long are your wo's taking ?
> ...



Between warm up and weight acclimation sets I rest about 1 min..between my heavy sets I rest between 2 - 3 mins.  
My current split is:
Mondays = Legs (about 35 - 40 mins)
Tuesdays = Chest/Triceps (about 40 mins)
Wednesdays = Delts and 20 min Max OT cardio (about 50 mins)
Thursdays = Abs/Traps and 20 min Max OT cardio (dunno, first time today..prolly 40 - 45 mins)
Fridays = Back/Biceps (40 - 45 mins)

Weekends just cardio

I'm not sure if anyone else here is doing/has done this w/o plan.  I was planning on posting a thread asking that very question!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 25, 2004)

Good morning Velvet  


Thanks for the info re: the protien powder. I"ll check with Kerry on that


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

Good morning Kerri...I think'll just be us Canadian's posting today..the rest are stuffing themselves with turkey


----------



## BritChick (Nov 25, 2004)

Good morning Velvet.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

Good morning Britty   What's your plan today?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Britty   What's your plan today?



Feeling pretty punky right now, I might be heading back to bed!   

How about yourself?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 25, 2004)

morning :kissy: :kissy:


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Feeling pretty punky right now, I might be heading back to bed!
> 
> How about yourself?



Well that's not good, hope you feel better after a lil nappy poo ;-)

Me, It's cardio day (I'm learning how to run  ) and abs/traps


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning :kissy: :kissy:



I wuv you


----------



## BritChick (Nov 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Well that's not good, hope you feel better after a lil nappy poo ;-)
> 
> Me, It's cardio day (I'm learning how to run  ) and abs/traps



Have a good run.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Well that's not good, hope you feel better after a lil nappy poo ;-)
> 
> Me, It's cardio day (I'm learning how to run  ) and abs/traps



learning to run?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

Yup..with help from a hot guy at the gym who runs marathon's ...I want to use it as my cardio because 1)  I hate cardio machines 2) I can do it anywhere 3) I'm bored with my current cardio stuff and 4) I need to challenge myself more during cardio..and running ought to do the trick.  I've never run before  (longer than a few mins at a time)  My goal is to be running for 24 mins straight 3 days a week by May

Here's my plan:


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 25, 2004)

Sounds like a plan to me.  In the plan what is the number after cycles for?  For instance, your first week if I understand it, you'll run for 20 minutes, walk for 1 and do it once?

I think with the new puppy, I'll be adding a few running days myself ... just to keep the love handles very very far away.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Sounds like a plan to me.  In the plan what is the number after cycles for?  For instance, your first week if I understand it, you'll run for 20 minutes, walk for 1 and do it once?
> 
> I think with the new puppy, I'll be adding a few running days myself ... just to keep the love handles very very far away.



cycles = how many walk/run combo's
so for week one 10 cycles = 1 min walk 1 min run x 10


----------



## BritChick (Nov 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Yup..with help from a hot guy at the gym who runs marathon's ...I want to use it as my cardio because 1)  I hate cardio machines 2) I can do it anywhere 3) I'm bored with my current cardio stuff and 4) I need to challenge myself more during cardio..and running ought to do the trick.  I've never run before  (longer than a few mins at a time)  My goal is to be running for 24 mins straight 3 days a week by May
> 
> Here's my plan:



Hey, you'll attain that goal easily I'm sure!  Last year in January I set myself a goal to run a 10k event in April, I had never been a runner in my life, in fact I hated it. At first it was a tough go but soon enough I was making vast improvements to my distances and times and I did complete the 10k Vancouver Sun Run, I was so pleased that I had achieved that that I then did another 10K event two weeks later and beat my original time.   
That was however the end of my running days... I have dodgy knees at the best of times and this sport was just way to hard on my joints for me, also I lost both big toe nails, one permanently!   If you haven't already, invest in a really good pair of running shoes VE.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey, you'll attain that goal easily I'm sure!  Last year in January I set myself a goal to run a 10k event in April, I had never been a runner in my life, in fact I hated it. At first it was a tough go but soon enough I was making vast improvements to my distances and times and I did complete the 10k Vancouver Sun Run, I was so pleased that I had achieved that that I then did another 10K event two weeks later and beat my original time.
> That was however the end of my running days... I have dodgy knees at the best of times and this sport was just way to hard on my joints for me, also I lost both big toe nails, one permanently!   If you haven't already, invest in a really good pair of running shoes VE.



WOW, good for you Britty, that's amazing!  Ya, I have one knee that doesn't like lateral movements..that's why I'm easing up on the step aerobics and dance aerobics as it's too much for my knees..but strangely enuff, my knee seems to be fine with pressure..just not moving side to side..so I'm hoping this will be a great sport for me to kick my cardiovascular health up a few notches!  10K   Maybe in the future..one never knows 

Oh and I have an amazing pair of Nike Shox running shoes  I LOVE THEM LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!!  Just dont squat in them    big mistake     They should have warnings on the box damnit     I waited 2 years for them to come down in price (from $200 cdn)  didn't happen so I sucked it up and bought them anyway..one of the best investments I've ever made     Have you bought/tried them yet?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> WOW, good for you Britty, that's amazing!  Ya, I have one knee that doesn't like lateral movements..that's why I'm easing up on the step aerobics and dance aerobics as it's too much for my knees..but strangely enuff, my knee seems to be fine with pressure..just not moving side to side..so I'm hoping this will be a great sport for me to kick my cardiovascular health up a few notches!  10K   Maybe in the future..one never knows
> 
> Oh and I have an amazing pair of Nike Shox running shoes  I LOVE THEM LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!!  Just dont squat in them    big mistake     They should have warnings on the box damnit     I waited 2 years for them to come down in price (from $200 cdn)  didn't happen so I sucked it up and bought them anyway..one of the best investments I've ever made     Have you bought/tried them yet?



Well I hope that running works out for you,    for me I stick to the ellipticals now and I am going to be trying out the recumbant bikes in the new year for sprints, P reckons it's great for the ass!   
No, I've never tried the Nike Shox. Runners are sooo freaking expensive, mind you I don't usually mind forking out a bit of $$$ on them as they always seem to last me years.  
I bought a pair of sketchers a while back for a fitness photo shoot, I love the look of them but they just aren't comfortable. lol


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 25, 2004)

Velvet darlin' .... aren't the Shox for running only?  The missus wanted a pair for doing her cardio on the machines and I couldn't justify at that point the cost of them.  Do you feel they are better than normal runners?  Actually, she has a pair of sketchers for the gym and she doesn't like them.


----------



## Jill (Nov 25, 2004)

I just started running too, and am loving it!!! I used to run back in the day, except i have bad knees, now I just suffer through the pain. I like new balance runners-I buy my shoes from the running room. I wouldnt recommed sketchers for the gym at all NT-I myself have 3 pairs but only wear them for 'chillin' They are more for fashion IMO

I wish we had a turkey day today my fellow Canadians


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Velvet darlin' .... aren't the Shox for running only?  The missus wanted a pair for doing her cardio on the machines and I couldn't justify at that point the cost of them.  Do you feel they are better than normal runners?  Actually, she has a pair of sketchers for the gym and she doesn't like them.



I love the spring I get when doing aerobics in them...to be honest I've only EVER bought running shoes even tho I don't run..I like the wide toe base and well the look cooler   I think sketchers look cool, but I've never had a pair, I'm a Nike freak...pretty much everything I own for the gym is Nike


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I just started running too, and am loving it!!! I used to run back in the day, except i have bad knees, now I just suffer through the pain. I like new balance runners-I buy my shoes from the running room. I wouldnt recommed sketchers for the gym at all NT-I myself have 3 pairs but only wear them for 'chillin' They are more for fashion IMO
> 
> I wish we had a turkey day today my fellow Canadians



lol I'm cooking a turkey dinner this weekend for the girlies...who needs a holiday to have turkey? 

I find my knees don't like lateral movements but so far running isn't a prob..altho this is only day two    I love the high you get and its something that really gets my heart rate up which has been hard to do lately!!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Velvet darlin' .... aren't the Shox for running only?  The missus wanted a pair for doing her cardio on the machines and I couldn't justify at that point the cost of them.  Do you feel they are better than normal runners?  Actually, she has a pair of sketchers for the gym and she doesn't like them.


'

Oh and if it will get her to the gym more Steve GET HER THE SHOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 25, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I just started running too, and am loving it!!! I used to run back in the day, except i have bad knees, now I just suffer through the pain. I like new balance runners-I buy my shoes from the running room. I wouldnt recommed sketchers for the gym at all NT-I myself have 3 pairs but only wear them for 'chillin' They are more for fashion IMO
> 
> I wish we had a turkey day today my fellow Canadians



I think you're right Jill.  She complains that they hurt her feet when she uses any of the cardio machines.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> '
> 
> Oh and if it will get her to the gym more Steve GET HER THE SHOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



hhhmmmmmmm   That is a VERY good point.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I'm a Nike freak...pretty much everything I own for the gym is Nike




Velvet N.F.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Velvet N.F.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

*Thursday November 25*

*Training:*

Running/Walking on Treadmill 
20 mins 60:60  4.0mph:5.5mph

Knees felt good, but hips are sore as hell..ran next to mr. hottie pants   

*Abs:*
Incline Crunches
25 x 6
25 x 10

Cable Crunches
50 x 10
50 x 10

Swiss Ball Passes
SB x 12 
SB x 12

Medicine Ball Twists
10 x 20 x 2

Great workout!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 25, 2004)

I deff get a high when i run too Oh Nike clothes are ok-I find the tops too wide and short though I luuuuv lululemon clothes www.lululemon.com  Almost all my gym outfits are from there. Winners always has cheap Nike clothes. Oh-I bought K-swiss runners from Vegas-mainly for show. I havent even wore tham yet Sketchers are cool looking, thats about is.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 25, 2004)

Dear Miss Tis-the -season ...

I believe the missus is going to Zellers today because they are having a sale on Christmas trees.  Last year I threw our old one out.  Now not only do I have to replace the one I threw out, but get another one for the main room.  I did request that if we had to have two trees that the one in the living room be matching.  The other one can be random mismatching collectibles.  I guess we'll be putting up decorations this weekend.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Dear Miss Tis-the -season ...
> 
> I believe the missus is going to Zellers today because they are having a sale on Christmas trees.  Last year I threw our old one out.  Now not only do I have to replace the one I threw out, but get another one for the main room.  I did request that if we had to have two trees that the one in the living room be matching.  The other one can be random mismatching collectibles.  I guess we'll be putting up decorations this weekend.



  wahoo, maybe that will get you into the spirit!!!

Jilly, I've seen the ads for lulumon and ya, they  look cool, same goes for some of the feramon (Sp?) clothes!


----------



## Jill (Nov 25, 2004)

Me and V already have our xmas stuff up Nt!!!

I checked out that faremon site a while back. Nice stuff too


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

Yes, well we MUST be stylin while in the gym


----------



## Jill (Nov 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Yes, well we MUST be stylin while in the gym




Im about to post some pics of my tree


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

Yipppeeeee!


----------



## Jill (Nov 25, 2004)

K check-gotta go get my massage!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 25, 2004)

gotta admit ... the your trees do look good.  I agree with Velvet, the ribbons look good.


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Yep, 3 warm up sets (at 50% and 70% of your heavy set weight)...2 acclimation sets (at 80 and 90%) and then 3 heavy sets in the 4 - 6 rep range..get at least 4 reps, but fail by the 6th.  I LOVE IT!  I feel so powerful and strong and I can concentrate better when I know my sets are short and my muscles are primed (I love the warmups..you know, the part you hated  )  I'm astonished by how much weight I can push and how much of a mind to muscle zoning in I can do!  I'm still working out which weights I should be using on heavy sets..but I'm getting much closer to failing within that rep range!  Besides I've always love working out with the guys on the free weight side of the gym...I can grunt just as loud as they can.. rawrrrr



Nice to see you're enjoying the program and seeing good strength results.
To be honest, I didn't give the program a fair chance. Maybe one day i'll give it a try again. I totally agree about the short sets though, love em. It's especially nice if youre coming off a program with high reps.  Then when you go down to 6 or less reps, the weights are up quite a bit and you feel super strong


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> Nice to see you're enjoying the program and seeing good strength results.
> To be honest, I didn't give the program a fair chance. Maybe one day i'll give it a try again. I totally agree about the short sets though, love em. It's especially nice if youre coming off a program with high reps.  Then when you go down to 6 or less reps, the weights are up quite a bit and you feel super strong



You bet, that's exactly where i was at...very high reps, light weights...getting nowhere but sore joints!


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> You bet, that's exactly where i was at...very high reps, light weights...getting nowhere but sore joints!




ahhhh don't mention sore joints, you just made my elbow hurt again. Im just about to leave for the gym to do legs. If my elbow still finds a way to hurt while doing legs, i'm giving up BB'ing.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> ahhhh don't mention sore joints, you just made my elbow hurt again. Im just about to leave for the gym to do legs. If my elbow still finds a way to hurt while doing legs, i'm giving up BB'ing.



R u doing high reps still?  Have a good workout Arnie!


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> R u doing high reps still?  Have a good workout Arnie!



Good call, I'm gonna try going real high with reps on legs for a change today.
I like when people call me Arnie, makes me feel big   but seriously my name is Tyler


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> Good call, I'm gonna try going real high with reps on legs for a change today.
> I like when people call me Arnie, makes me feel big   but seriously my name is Tyler



Nice to meet you Tyler...If I were you    I'd quit the high reps for a while to give your joints a break..I speak from experience


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Nice to meet you Tyler...If I were you    I'd quit the high reps for a while to give your joints a break..I speak from experience




I've actually been on a low rep program for the last while. My legs are fine, it's just my elbow that irritating me. So going high reps on legs for one day will be alright. What happened to you from going high rep?


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Nice to meet you Tyler...If I were you    I'd quit the high reps for a while to give your joints a break..I speak from experience




O and nice to meet you too....velvet?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey sexy!  When did you start training Max OT?! I guess your "loving it", LOL. Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)

I started last Tuesday..after today I'll have done every workout at least once..and I'm LOVING it..ha ha
I find I really push myself and I love the challenge..and I actually look forward to hitting the weights, something I haven't done since I started that pre-comp diet/depletion workout plan a ways back

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> I've actually been on a low rep program for the last while. My legs are fine, it's just my elbow that irritating me. So going high reps on legs for one day will be alright. What happened to you from going high rep?



Too much wear and tear on my joints...really feeling it in my elbows and knees...since going low rep/high weight, I now only feel it in the muscles


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)

*Thursday November 25*

*Meals:*

Water: 4.25L
Fishies: 3
Creatine 10g

Meal #1
1/3c Oats
2/3c EWs
3/4tb Pb

Meal #2
1/2c Cottage Cheese
1/2c Berries

Meal #3 (1/2 he preworkout)
1/2c Oats
1sc Protein
1/2 banana

Meal #4 (post workout)
1 sc Protein
1 lg rice krispie square
1/2c Pumpkin

Meal #5
3 oz Turkey
1/2c Rice
1 tb Oil

Meal #6
1/2c Cottage Cheese
1/2c Applesauce
2 sl Flax bread
1.5 tb Pb

Meal #7
1 sl Flax Bread
1/2 tb pb

*Totals*
1928 cals
158.5g P (33%)
206.5g C (43%)
49G F (23%)

Note:  Need to increase my protein...while keeping my cals at 1900

Workout posted above


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 26, 2004)

Morning Sweetness  

Looking forward to seeing what your wo looks like today .  You are doing sooo good !


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)

Morning Gary Bear 

Back and biceps today!  yee hawwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Jill (Nov 26, 2004)

WHere are you getting these rice krispie squares from missy!! Ever since I read them in your journal the other day I have been wanting one! Do they have the macros on em?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 26, 2004)

hey there shmoopy


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> WHere are you getting these rice krispie squares from missy!! Ever since I read them in your journal the other day I have been wanting one! Do they have the macros on em?



From the cafeteria...
macros = 250 cals 2g P 47gC 6g F

They make them there so I know exactly what's in them...they save me one every day for my post workout meal..high glycemic, relatively low fat carb with my protein shake..I figure it's the only time of day I can get away with this treat!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> hey there shmoopy



Hi poopybear...how goes it?  How's puppykins?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 26, 2004)

for a Friday - great!  I'm _working_ from home watching the baby hellion.  Yesterday we went out for a hour and the kitchen was still intact.  Next week, we're going to try 7 hours * gulp*


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> for a Friday - great!  I'm _working_ from home watching the baby hellion.  Yesterday we went out for a hour and the kitchen was still intact.  Next week, we're going to try 7 hours * gulp*




ha ha ha, the joys of puppyhood


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 26, 2004)

once she's house broke, it will be much better.  At night, we line our room with puppy pads incase she has an accident.  Because they are lined with plastic on the bottom, during the night, when she steps on them they make quite a russle.  So, when we hear them russling, we both wake up and have a peek to hopefully catch her before she goes.  Yesterday though, she made it the entire night before needing to go outside   I think we're almost there.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)

*Friday November 26th*

*Workout Back/Biceps Max-OT*

*Assited Pullups* (weight = amount of assistance)
80 x 12
80 x 10
55 x 6
45 x 3
30 x 1
20 x 6
20 x 5

Note:  I think I pulled a muscle along my tricep into my arm pit last tricep workout and i could feel it pinching throughout this exercise...but I gave it my best anyway

*BB Row*
70 x 6
75 x 6

*WG Pulldowns*
90 x 6
90 x 6

*Hyperextensions*
bw x 8
25 x 6
25 x 6

Notes: Will add more weight next time

*EZ Curls*
preloaded 40 x 12 (way too light)
preloaded 50 x 3 (way too fucking heavy)
EZ bar = 40 x 5 (perfect)  

Notes:  Funny how the preloaded bars are lighter than equal amount of weight on an ez bar factoring in the bar = 25lbs  

*Alternating Hammer Curls*
12.5 x 12 (6/side)
15 x 8 (rawrr)

Overall:  Good workout..had to push myself..wasn't as focused as usual..think it's just cause i'm tired, end of week and I knew it would be a tough workout..but overall, I'm happy


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> once she's house broke, it will be much better.  At night, we line our room with puppy pads incase she has an accident.  Because they are lined with plastic on the bottom, during the night, when she steps on them they make quite a russle.  So, when we hear them russling, we both wake up and have a peek to hopefully catch her before she goes.  Yesterday though, she made it the entire night before needing to go outside   I think we're almost there.



Wow that's pretty good for a pup...looks like you found yourself a keeper


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)

Where IS everybody today (besides the lovely jilly, the splendiferous Stevie-poo and dawling Gary-Bear)?  I'm so lonely


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

>


I don't recall her calling for "the sexually ambiguous" Iainie-Balls.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 26, 2004)

:sigh:  I stop by to say Hi because Velvet is all alone, and all I do is get bashed by some Asian Tranny  ho-hum


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)

boys boys boys


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 26, 2004)

don't you mean boy tranny boy tranny


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 26, 2004)

Any snow yet?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 26, 2004)

bite your tongue sir Iain ... we'll be needing no snow talk, hear?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)

Yep, there was a smattering of it on cars this morning, but none since last night..it's supposed to rain all frikin weekend


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 26, 2004)

well shmoopy ... what's up for the weekend?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 26, 2004)

NT,  I am right there with you,  can't stand that white arrggh damn stuff.

We haven't had any snow, well no accumulation.  Few flurries here and there.

Rain is a good thing means it is above zero 

When is summer again


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)

Well my best friend from college is coming down from Ottawa and a bunch of us girlies are sitting around my place with a few bottles of vino and munchies..so i'll likely be drunk out tonight 

Tomorrow night..same girlies plus one more are going to dinner and then to see Bridget Jones..we were going to see Alexander for the hottie factor but I've heard nothing but bad reviews about it   

What about you?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 26, 2004)

I could never watch Bridget jones.  I can't stand Hugh Grant drives me up the wall, plus well it is a chick flick 

Pretty bored to day and don't feel like working


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I could never watch Bridget jones.  I can't stand Hugh Grant drives me up the wall, plus well it is a chick flick
> 
> Pretty bored to day and don't feel like working



I did about 10 mins of work this morning, didn't like it, so I stopped 

Ya, definite chick flick...I'm not big on renee but the girlies are


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 26, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Rain is a good thing means it is above zero
> 
> When is summer again



not soon enough


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Where IS everybody today (besides the lovely jilly, the splendiferous Stevie-poo and dawling Gary-Bear)? I'm so lonely


 Oh nooooo! hahahah! I'm so sorry.  I've been taking advantage of my day off. getting stuff done (christmas tree, fudge experiment, workout, cooking, etc.)

 How's your day going? Well I'll scroll down and see what everyone's been up to in here (no good, i'm sure!)


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 26, 2004)

My damn computer is pissing me off second time today I got the blue screen of death arggghh 

Yeah I maybe did about couple of hours tops.  But nobodies here, so well I will do what I want


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Oh nooooo! hahahah! I'm so sorry.  I've been taking advantage of my day off. getting stuff done (christmas tree, fudge experiment, workout, cooking, etc.)
> 
> How's your day going? Well I'll scroll down and see what everyone's been up to in here (no good, i'm sure!)



That's awesome that you had the day off..any more thoughts on whether you wanna quit that job?  Fudge?  That's brave..i couldn't make that..I"d eat it all!  Have a great weekend Ivy!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> My damn computer is pissing me off second time today I got the blue screen of death arggghh
> 
> Yeah I maybe did about couple of hours tops.  But nobodies here, so well I will do what I want



 best kind of days..well except for the puter blue screen..damn that screen


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 26, 2004)

wow ... there is some Friday-blue sceen anger going on in here.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *Workout Back/Biceps Max-OT*
> 
> *Assited Pullups* (weight = amount of assistance)
> 80 x 12
> ...


You should be happy, good job


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

Wow Jeni, nice weights. I'm impressed!   So I have a question about the Max OT cardio that  your doing. When your on the easy interval (can't think what else to call it, LOL   ) Do you still go all out or do you slow a bit and hit it hard again on the hard interval? Does that make sense?


----------



## klmclean (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey, Velvet

Sorry I didn't get by yesterday, I wasn't even in my own journal  I had a christmas/candle party last night with about 16 of my friends  Good lord was the punch good  1 can cranberry cocktail, 1 can five alive, 2 litres 7up, 1 mickey of gin, 1 mickey of vodka, raspberries and blueberries. Holy crap, three glasses of this stuff and I was bombed  Of course there was lots of snacks too. I'm feeling like  quite the bloated  today. Oh, well, tis the season and I had a great time. We all went out to the bar later for a couple more drinks. And I'm not even hungover today


----------



## BritChick (Nov 27, 2004)

Have a great weekend Jennifer.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi Velvet

Regarding that protien powder you told me about, the chocolate peanut butter. How long does it take to arrive from the time you place your order? I'm going to order some today. Can't wait to try it


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You should be happy, good job



Good morning Gary Bear   Did you have a good weekend?  

On the assisted pullups..20lbs is the last weight you can use before you are pulling your own bw...actually, you're pretty much using body weight when you have to use your feet to pull the seat of the gravitron up with you..Ivy will know what I mean, I believe she uses this machine too!  lol  My goal is to do 10 bw pullups by May    BUt I'm going there slowly as pullups are hard on my rotators

Knock on wood really fucking hard, but i"ve never had back problems and I dont have any problems with BB rows...besides I could pull more weight than that, but trying to stay safe and keep perfect form!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Wow Jeni, nice weights. I'm impressed!   So I have a question about the Max OT cardio that  your doing. When your on the easy interval (can't think what else to call it, LOL   ) Do you still go all out or do you slow a bit and hit it hard again on the hard interval? Does that make sense?



yep, makes sense...I'm in recovery mode at the down intervals...so when I'm doing high interval, I'm running..when I'm on a down interval I am walking...altho I do walk fast.  I tried it for the first time outside this weekend and I was high!!!  Shit load tougher tho, especially when you are competing for oxygen with the wind going down your throats..but what a rush!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey, Velvet
> 
> Sorry I didn't get by yesterday, I wasn't even in my own journal  I had a christmas/candle party last night with about 16 of my friends  Good lord was the punch good  1 can cranberry cocktail, 1 can five alive, 2 litres 7up, 1 mickey of gin, 1 mickey of vodka, raspberries and blueberries. Holy crap, three glasses of this stuff and I was bombed  Of course there was lots of snacks too. I'm feeling like  quite the bloated  today. Oh, well, tis the season and I had a great time. We all went out to the bar later for a couple more drinks. And I'm not even hungover today



ha ha, sounds like you had a great time Kerri   I made cocktails on the weekend too (wanted to keep carbs and cals low) so I mixed Cranberry Cocktail crystal light with diet seven up and mandarin vodka..it was AWESOME..I only had three and was a tad tipsy...


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

Good morning, Jeni! How was your weekend? Mine was too short! hahaha!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Have a great weekend Jennifer.



You too Kerry!  Or rather, DID you have a good weekend?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hi Velvet
> 
> Regarding that protien powder you told me about, the chocolate peanut butter. How long does it take to arrive from the time you place your order? I'm going to order some today. Can't wait to try it



When Lisa ordered it, she had it at her doorstep the very next day...I got mine about 4 days later...second time I ordered it came 3 days later..not bad!  You'll love it!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Good morning, Jeni! How was your weekend? Mine was too short! hahaha!



Hi Ivy   

My weekend was awesome, thanks!  I had two girlfriends over friday night..we drank (my cocktails posted above) ate lots of food (but I made it healthy, lf cheese, whole grain crackers, pickles, shrimp, fruit) and played mad gab for hours..almost pee'd my pants on a few occasions..oh and we listened to Elvis' Christmas 

Saturday night, the same girls, plus one more went out to dinner and then to see Bridget Jones..OMFG It was hillarious...Lisa says she IS Bridget  which made it that much more funnier...and everytime I guy would walk into the theatre we'd say 'pussy-whipped' juuuuuuuust loud enuff for the few rows around us to hear


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

*Friday, November 26*

*Meals * (workout posted above)

Water = 4.5L  
Fishies = 3
Creatine = 10g
*
Meal #1*1/2 oz cashews
1/2c oats
1.5 tb natty
3/4c EWs
*
Meal #2*
1/2c Cottage Cheese
1/2c Applesauce

*Meal #3* (pre-workout)
1 sc Protein
1/3c Oats

*Meal #4 * (Post Workout)
Lg Rice Krispie Square
1 sc Protein
*
Meal #5*
3 oz Turkey
15 wg crackers (eatin while I make the goodie platters for company)
Pumpernickle bread
pumpernicke dip

*Meal #6 * (munching over 4 hours)
WG Crackers
lf cheese
chicken pate
chicken
shrimp
pickle
3 oz vodka

*Totals*

dunno, wasn't counting


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

*Saturday November 27*

*Meals:*

Water = 4L
Fishies = 3
Creatine = 10g

*Meal #1* (chocolate pancake topped with pb)
1/2c Cottage Cheese
1 tb cocoa
1 ew
1/2c Oats
1.5 tb Natty 
splenda, baking powder, baking soda

*Meal #2*
1.25sc Protein
1/2 banana
1 tb pb

*Meal #3*
6" Cheese Steak Subway sub (no condiments, lots of veggies) on WW
1/2c Pumpkin

*Meal #4* (dinner out with girlies)
French Onion Soup with lots of cheese 
lg shrimp stir fry with Thai sauce (OMFG it was good)
1 sl Apple crisp (better choice over a gazzilion cheese cakes)

*Totals:*

Dunno, wasn't counting 

*Cardio:*
30 min Run/Walk intervals outside   
    5 min warm up, 5 min cooldown (walking)
    20 min 60:60 walk:Run

10 mins Stretching

*Workout:*

Wrist Curls
8 x 10 x 3

Reverse Wrist Curls
8 x 10 x 3

*Notes:*
First time doing any forearm work...want to be able to do Rows and deads without straps if I can!

Did a lot of research on the weekend about pre-workout and post-workout nutrition..will post my thoughts in a bit and ask for feedback


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

G'morning Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

*Sunday November 28*

*Week #2 Goals:*

-1800 cals with a 40/40/20 split (180g/180g/40g)
-3 Max OT Cardio sessions (walk/run) at 120:60 intervals
-Max OT Workouts as is but add more weight to each exercise
-Add glutamine to supplements
-Optimize pre and post workout meals (adding supplements, timing etc)

*
Meals:*

Water = 4L
Fishies = 3
Creatine = 10g

*Meal #1*
Chocolate Pancake
1.5tb Natty

*Meal #2*
1/2c Cottage Cheese
1 1/3 c Shredded Wheat
1/2c Pumpkin

*Meal #3*
1 sc Protein
1/2 banana
1 tb pb
1/2c oats

*Meal #4*
4 oz Chicken (made stuffed chicken OMFG   )
1 tb slivered roasted almonds
1/4 oz lf Havarti
1/2c Rice
1.5c Mixed Veggies

*Meal #5*
2 sl Flax wg bread
1.5 tb pb

(had this shortly after meal #4 so protein still in system...was craving sugar for some reason..bet it was from having that apple crisp the night before!)

*Totals*
1851 cals
142.5g P (31%)
159g C (34%)
60g F (30%)

Missed the mark on my macros, will do much better today 

*Workout:*

None...I actually took a scheduled rest day..that doesn't happen a lot!  I plan on having one rest day per week, especially now that i"m lifting heavy and running.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> G'morning Velvet



Hi Lukey   Have a good weekend?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey Chick!! Your weekend sounds fun    How was Bridget Jones?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Chick!! Your weekend sounds fun    How was Bridget Jones?



Morning Andy 

The movie was hillarious..she cracks me up!  She put quite a bit of weight on for it too...it's a amazing that, psychologically, she can just gain and lose weight so drastically for movie roles!  Definate chick flick tho, so go see it with the girlies!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2004)

Morning Velvet, wasn't Bridgette Jones awesome, god I laughed so hard!
So what are you training today?  Ham/Glutes/Bis for me... gawwd that sounds like a lot at this wee hour! lol   
How's the running going?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet, wasn't Bridgette Jones awesome, god I laughed so hard!
> So what are you training today?  Ham/Glutes/Bis for me... gawwd that sounds like a lot at this wee hour! lol
> How's the running going?



Yes, I loved it!!

Today is leg day   Gonna attempt a 175 for 6 x 3   
THe running is going great...knocking it up to two minute runs with 1 min walks this week..wahoo

Hams Glutes and Bi's eh?  THat does sound like a lot for early AM..and it's earlier where  you are isn't it?  It's 10:20 am here


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Lukey  Have a good weekend?


Yay! a kiss 

I always have a good weekend!


----------



## Jill (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey lady!!!! Just wondering...Have you been loosing fat at 1800 cals??? 
I had to throw out one jar of pb the other night, not a good situation I had a gingerbread man the other day, and thought of you and your rice krispie squares for some reason
Sounds like you had a great weekend! You should get a computer at home, its lonley around here on the weekend


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I had to throw out one jar of pb the other night


 BLASPHEMY!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hey lady!!!! Just wondering...Have you been loosing fat at 1800 cals???
> I had to throw out one jar of pb the other night, not a good situation I had a gingerbread man the other day, and thought of you and your rice krispie squares for some reason
> Sounds like you had a great weekend! You should get a computer at home, its lonley around here on the weekend



Morning Jilly 

Not sure if I'm losing fat...I should be as my maintenance cals are 2100.  I just don't want to drop too low..it's too hard to maintain..i'd rather workout harder!  I'll get my bf % checked in 3 weeks again and see! 

Gingerbread is yummY!  I saw those kits the otherday to make gingerbread houses...I dunno..ya think I'd break off a piece of wall in a moment of utter lack of control and then have to explain to my son why his gingerbread house fell in?  

I do have a puter at home...except I dial in thru our mainframe at work so it's really really slow.  I was thinking about getting cable installed ...so it'll be faster connection speeds, but I can't afford it until after christmas!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> BLASPHEMY!!!!



Been there, done that..many many many times


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

>




How was your weekend???


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 29, 2004)

Not good   In alot of pain


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Not good   In alot of pain



Oh no     I haven't made it to your journal yet..what happened?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 29, 2004)

Jist of it I put my back out.  Happens 2-3 times a year.  Detailed story in Journal


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

*Monday November 29*

Max-OT Leg day #3

Squats
bar x 15
90 x 12
120 x 6
140 x 3
155 x 1
170 x 6
170 x 6
170 x 6

Notes: wahoo, added 10lbs..but I wasn't 100% into because they just cleaned the carpets (holy fucking humid) and they were still really wet and I was so afraid of slipping..I psyched myself out     But still met my goals   

Leg Press
220 x 6
220 x 6

Notes: was hoping to go up in weight but didn't have it in me, i barely made the last rep on second set

SLDL
115 x 6
115 x 6

Notes:  Went all the way to top of foot both times..will add 5-10lbs next time

Standing Calf
175 x 8
175 x 8

Notes: 15lbs more than last time

Seated Calf
95 x 8
95 x 8

Notes: 5lbs more than last time


General Notes:  Great workout, but it was hot as hell in the gym and it smelled like lemons


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2004)

Good workout Velvet ! 

You just keep getting stronger and stronger !  Thats great !


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

That's a butt load of squats


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> That's a butt load of squats


Yes, and the butt was feeling the load too 

It's amazing how strong I feel when I can do acclimation/warm up sets on my first lift of a workout..makes a big diff for me!  How's Lukey these days?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Good workout Velvet !
> 
> You just keep getting stronger and stronger !  Thats great !


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Yes, and the butt was feeling the load too
> 
> It's amazing how strong I feel when I can do acclimation/warm up sets on my first lift of a workout..makes a big diff for me! How's Lukey these days?


Lukey's great :bounce:


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Yes, I loved it!!
> 
> Today is leg day   Gonna attempt a 175 for 6 x 3
> THe running is going great...knocking it up to two minute runs with 1 min walks this week..wahoo
> ...



Yep, 3 hours behind here.
How was the workout?  Mine was great!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yep, 3 hours behind here.
> How was the workout?  Mine was great!



It was pretty good, but not 100%     Tomorrow will be a kick-ass day tho   I saw yours...you're one super strong lady    YER MY HERO BRITTY


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2004)

Okay, forget the how was the workout question... just finished catching up with your journal.  Kickass workout girlie, glad to hear the running is going well too.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Okay, forget the how was the workout question... just finished catching up with your journal.  Kickass workout girlie, glad to hear the running is going well too.



too late


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> too late



 Ya beat me to it!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Velvet  

Sound like your weekend was as much fun as mine  
Thanks again for the info on the protien powder. I placed an order yesterday


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2004)

Morning Ms. Sexy! Or Evening for you


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2004)

Morning Velvet


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

Yo Vel! Good morning!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 30, 2004)

*Happy Tuesday!*

Good morning* Kerri*, I'm sure you'll love the protein powder, I've tried at least 20 different brands and it's the one I like best   

Hi *Rocky Baby*, what up wit you?


lol, *Gary*, that is such a cute smilie...where do you get those?  My smilies are rather boring in comparison!

Yo yo *GG*, what up wit you?

Well I must have came up with about 20 excuses why I shouldn't have gotten up for work today..but I made it..wahoo, I have to prepare two presentations to give to two suits from Toronto on Friday so I must get my ass in gear!

How is everyone today?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 30, 2004)

*Monday November 29*

*Meals * (workout posted above somewhere)

Water = 4.5L
Fishies = 3g
Creatine = 10g
L-Glutamine  = 10g

*Meal #1*
1/3c oats
3/4c ews
1.5 tb pb

*Meal #2*
1/2c Cottage Cheese
1/2c Applesauce

*Meal #3 (preworkout)*
1/3c Oats
1sc Protein

*Meal #4 (postworkout)*
1.25sc Protein
lg rice krispie square
veggies

*Meal #5 (postpostworkout)*
1/2c Rice
1tsp Oil
Chicken stuffed with lf havarti and slivered almonds

*Meal #6*
2sl Flax ww bread
1 can tuna
1/2 oz lf cheese
spinach salad
1 tb ff catalina dressing
*
Totals:*
Calories = 1818
Protein = 180.5 (40%)
Carbs = 175.5 (39%)
Fat = 47.5g (23%)

   

Notes: feeling bloated   Might be due to the creatine..


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2004)

www.smileycentral.com


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

What's up girlie     How was your night?  Your diet has been looking good girlie!!  Very balanced   (even with the rice krispie treat   )  I've not had one of those in a long time, check the recipe I put in Jillie's journal.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> What's up girlie     How was your night?  Your diet has been looking good girlie!!  Very balanced   (even with the rice krispie treat   )  I've not had one of those in a long time, check the recipe I put in Jillie's journal.



ha ha, well my night consisted of me laying on the couch ignoring the dishes, kitty litter and other stuff I should have been doing..lol..and it wasn't even a good tv night..was doing some research (getting into the science of macro's etc) and had no desire to lift my ass off the couch!  I saw the recipe,  I must try it, it does sound yummy


----------



## Velvet (Nov 30, 2004)

*Confessional*

I just ate two oatmeal chocolate chewy cookies that were looking at me in the kitchen at work   MUST NOT MAKE IT A SHITTY EATING DAY!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I just ate two oatmeal chocolate chewy cookies that were looking at me in the kitchen at work   MUST NOT MAKE IT A SHITTY EATING DAY!


No biggie- at least it was made out of oatmeal.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> No biggie- at least it was made out of oatmeal.



 That's what I told myself.  I just have to be very careful because as soon as I start eating sugar..even just a smidge..I start to crave it really bad for the rest of the day.  It just wasn't a smart thing to do!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 30, 2004)

morning Miss Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Nov 30, 2004)

*Ready for a good cry?*

As she stood in front of her 5th grade class

on the very first day of school, she told the

children an untruth. Like most teachers, she

looked at her students and said that she

loved them all the same. However, that was

impossible, because there in the front row,

slumped in his seat, was a little boy named

Teddy Stoddard.


Mrs. Thompson had watched Teddy the year

before and noticed that he did not play well

with the other children, that his clothes were

messy and that he constantly needed a bath.

In addition, Teddy could be unpleasant.


It got to the point where Mrs. Thompson

would actually take delight in marking his

papers with a broad red pen, making bold X's

and then putting a big "F" at the top of his

papers. At the school where Mrs. Thompson

taught, she was required to review each child's

past records and she put Teddy's off until last.

However, when she reviewed his file, she

was in for a surprise.


Teddy's first grade teacher wrote, "Teddy is

a bright child with a ready laugh. He does

his work neatly and has good manners....

he is a joy to be around.."


His second grade teacher wrote, "Teddy is an

excellent student, well liked by his classmates,

but he is troubled because his mother has a

terminal illness and life at home must be a

struggle."


His third grade teacher wrote, "His mother's

death has been hard on him. He tries to do

his best, but his father doesn't show much

interest and his home life will soon affect

him if some steps aren't taken."


Teddy's fourth grade teacher wrote, "Teddy

is withdrawn and doesn't show much interest

in school. He doesn't have many friends and

he sometimes sleeps in class."


By now, Mrs. Thompson realized the problem

and she was ashamed of herself. She felt even

worse when her students brought her

Christmas presents, wrapped in beautiful

ribbons and bright paper, except for Teddy's.

His present was clumsily wrapped in the

heavy, brown paper that he got from a grocery

bag. Mrs. Thompson took pains to open it

in the middle of the other presents. Some

of the children started to laugh when she

found a rhinestone bracelet with some of

the stones missing, and a bottle that was

one-quarter full of perfume.. But she stifled

the children's laughter when she exclaimed

how pretty the bracelet was, putting it on,

and dabbing some of the perfume on her

wrist. Teddy Stoddard stayed after school

that day just long enough to say, "Mrs.

Thompson, today you smelled just like my

Mom used to." After the children left, she

cried for at least an hour.


On that very day, she quit teaching reading,

writing and arithmetic. Instead, she began

to teach children. Mrs. Thompson paid

particular attention to Teddy. As she worked

with him, his mind seemed to come alive.

The more she encouraged him, the faster he

responded. By the end of the year, Teddy

had become one of the smartest children in

the class and, despite her lie that she would

love all the children the same, Teddy became

one of her "teacher's pets."


A year later, she found a note under her door,

from Teddy, telling her that she was still the

best teacher he ever had in his whole life.


Six years went by before she got another note

from Teddy. He then wrote that he had

finished high school, third in his class, and

she was still the best teacher he ever had in life.


Four years after that, she got another letter,

saying that while things had been tough at

times, he'd stayed in school, had stuck with it,

and would soon graduate from college with

the highest of honors. He assured Mrs.

Thompson that she was still the best and

favorite teacher he had ever had in his

whole life.


Then four more years passed and yet another

letter came. This time he explained that after

he got his bachelor's degree, he decided to go

a little further. The letter explained that she

was still the best and favorite teacher he ever

had. But now his name was a little longer....

The letter was signed,

Theodore F. Stoddard, MD.


The story does not end there. You see, there

was yet another letter that Spring. Teddy said

he had met this girl and was going to be married.

He explained that his father had died a couple

of years ago and he was wondering if Mrs.

Thompson might agree to sit at the wedding

in the place that was usually reserved for the

mother of the groom.


Of course, Mrs. Thompson did. And guess

what? She wore that bracelet, the one with

several rhinestones missing. Moreover, she

made sure she was wearing the perfume that

Teddy remembered his mother wearing on

their last Christmas together.


They hugged each other, and Dr. Stoddard

whispered in Mrs. Thompson's ear, "Thank

you Mrs. Thompson for believing in me.

Thank you so much for making me feel

important and showing me that I could

make a difference."


Mrs. Thompson, with tears in her eyes,

whispered back. She said, "Teddy, you have

it all wrong. You were the one who taught

me that I could make a difference. I didn't

know how to teach until I met you! ."


(For those of you who don't know, Teddy

Stoddard is the Dr. at Iowa Methodist in 







Des Moines that has the Stoddard Cancer Wing.)


Warm someone's heart today. . . pass this along.

I love this story so very much, I cry every time

I read it. Just try to make a difference in

someone's life today? tomorrow? just "do it".


Random acts of kindness, I think they call it?


"Believe in Angels, then return the favor"


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

I got that e-mail, it's a tear jerker, I started crying and everyone looked at me like I'd lost it.............. so I e-mailed it to everyone I work with!! Let's see them not cry when reading that!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 30, 2004)

*Tuesday November 30*

*Workout:  Shoulders Max OT day #2 + Run**Seated Press*
10 x 12
10 x 10
15 x 6
20 x 3
22.5 x 1
25 x 6
25 x 6
25 x 6
*
Standing BB Press*
55 x 6
60 x 4 (push pressed the last rep..wasn't using good form..gonna try this seated next time)

*L-Laterals*
12.5 x 6
12.5 x 6


*Treadmill Run*

5 min w/u 3.5 mph
21 mins 
  120:60 run:walk 
  5.5 mph:4.0 mph
3min c/d 2.5 mph

Definately tougher than last week, especially after leg day


----------



## BritChick (Nov 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I got that e-mail, it's a tear jerker, I started crying and everyone looked at me like I'd lost it.............. so I e-mailed it to everyone I work with!! Let's see them not cry when reading that!



Phew... glad I'm not the only one, just received that e-mail and sat here reading it with tears streaming down my face! lol

Good morning Velvet.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 30, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Phew... glad I'm not the only one, just received that e-mail and sat here reading it with tears streaming down my face! lol
> 
> Good morning Velvet.



women


----------



## klmclean (Nov 30, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> That's what I told myself. I just have to be very careful because as soon as I start eating sugar..even just a smidge..I start to crave it really bad for the rest of the day. It just wasn't a smart thing to do!


 
I'm having a problem with sugar too! I'm soooo good all week and then the weekend comes and I lose control. I got into a tub of turtles ice cream with brownies chopped up in it on the weekend with my niece and now all I can think about is suculent chocolate  (of course having  PMS doesn't help) I know I should be able to control myself, but it's like an evil force taking over


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey hottie, are you doing your cardio right after your w/o?!?


----------



## klmclean (Dec 1, 2004)

Morning Velvet  Have a great day


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2004)

Morning SweetHeart


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey hottie, are you doing your cardio right after your w/o?!?



  Yep, only because those weight days are fairly light (abs one day, delts the next) and I don't have time to go to the gym twice a day right now...this will end as soon as I can rejig my schedule


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Phew... glad I'm not the only one, just received that e-mail and sat here reading it with tears streaming down my face! lol
> 
> Good morning Velvet.



It's a mom thing...kinda makes you want to pull your kids out of the closet and give them and extra slice of bread eh?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> I'm having a problem with sugar too! I'm soooo good all week and then the weekend comes and I lose control. I got into a tub of turtles ice cream with brownies chopped up in it on the weekend with my niece and now all I can think about is suculent chocolate  (of course having  PMS doesn't help) I know I should be able to control myself, but it's like an evil force taking over



It's alllllllll mental...I ended up using those two cookies as my carb source for the next meal..so I didn't end up eating extra cals yesterday...AND I didn't eat anything else bad all day 

2 cookies = 140cals 2gP; 20gC; 6gF  ...not a diet breaker anyway..but not the best choice eh?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

Morning Gary Bear and Kerri


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

*Tuesday November 30*

*Meals * (workout posted somewhere above)

Water = 4.5L
Fishies = 3g
Glutamine = 15g
Creatine = 10g
*
Meal #1*
1/2c Oats
1c Ews
2tb Pb
*
Meal #2*
2 offending cookies (chewy choco oatmeal)
1/2c Cottage Cheese
1 c puffed wheat

*Meal #3*
lg rice krispie square
1.25sc protein

*Meal #4*
Stuffed Chicken (almonds and lf havarti)
1/2c Rice
1tsp Oil

*Meal #5 * (french toast and salad)
3 small sl flax wg bread
2 ews
1tb ff Catalina dressing
spinach and cuke salad
1/2tb pb

*Totals*
1839 calories
142.5g P  (31%)
185g c (40%)
58g f (28%)

   

*Notes:*

Changing my macros to a 30/40/30 split (P/C/F) but keeping cals at 1800...I'm too hungry without more fat and I need to keep my carbs up to fuel my workouts and running


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 1, 2004)

Morning Hun     Are those actual real rice krispie treats??


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Hun     Are those actual real rice krispie treats??



Na, they are homemade by our cafeteria so I know exactly what's in them


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

*For my smart beautiful IM girlfriends*

Today is International Very Good Looking Damn Smart Woman's Day, so please send this message to someone you think fits this description. Please do not send  it back to me as I have already received it from a Very Good Looking Damn Smart Woman!  

And remember this motto to live by: 
Life should NOT be a journey to the grave with the  intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well preserved body, but rather to skid in sideways, chocolate in one hand, margarita in the other, body thoroughly used up, totally worn out and screaming ~ WOO-HOO what a ride!"


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

tee hee


----------



## Jill (Dec 1, 2004)

Cookies........ Rice krispie treats......... Behave or Santa may not be visiting you this year! j/k

I used to eat chocolate flavored rice krispie squares-you could buy them at 7-11. They were too yummy to even explain For real......


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Cookies........ Rice krispie treats......... Behave or Santa may not be visiting you this year! j/k
> 
> I used to eat chocolate flavored rice krispie squares-you could buy them at 7-11. They were too yummy to even explain For real......



I'm still within my calorie range and i"m not going for perfection..so no worries, but just wait until I post what I'm eating right now   the sugar monster is HERE!!


----------



## Jill (Dec 1, 2004)

I am the same as you-a teeny weeny bit of sugar makes me want more!!!!! And more and more and more and more and more and more and more.........


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I am the same as you-a teeny weeny bit of sugar makes me want more!!!!! And more and more and more and more and more and more and more.........




It'd be so much easier if they just did away with sugar altogether..it's a drug damnit   
Have you started your christmas shopping yet?


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ... i"m not going for perfection..so no worries,



no worries because you're there .... morning


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> no worries because you're there .... morning



Aw shucks  :


----------



## BritChick (Dec 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> tee hee



 

Good morning Velvet, is today a training day for you?
Day off for me, got some running around to do and then back to school tonight for the continuation of my PT course.   
Have a wicked Wednesday.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> It'd be so much easier if they just did away with sugar altogether..it's a drug damnit
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Velvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning Velvet, is today a training day for you?
> Day off for me, got some running around to do and then back to school tonight for the continuation of my PT course.
> Have a wicked Wednesday.


Hi Britty 

Yep, jussssssssssssssst got back from the gym, chest and triceps and it was an awesome workout....funny, i was thinking of quitting creatine today cause i'm retaining water (but it's also week before girlie week) and I didnt' find that I was any stronger/last longer..but today's workout made me think twice 

SO are you getting your PT Certification thru a local college?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

*Wednesday December 1st*

*Chest/Triceps Max-OT Day #2*

*BB Bench*
45 x 12
45 x 10
55 x 6
65 x 3
75 x 1
80 x 5
80 x 4
80 x 4

Notes:  Could have gotten at least another rep if I had a spotter.  Increased wt 5lbs over last week

*DB Incline Press*
25 x 6
25 x 8
30 x 5 (wahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo)

Notes:  Tried starting with hands facing each other then rotating at the top but it was straining my left rotator cuff..will do it facing forward thru ROM now on.  Also, added 5 lbs...was glowing   

*Decline BB Press*
65 x 10 (too light)
70 x 8

Notes:  Added 10 lbs over last week (first time using these in my routine...period of figuring out what weight I need to use).  Will go for 75 or 80 next time
*
Skullcrushers*
35 x 6
35 x 6
35 x 6

*Cable Pressdown* (V handle)
65 x 10
75 x 6

Notes: Added 10 - 15lbs over last week...I think 75 - 80 is perfect


O*verall:*  Excellent workout..felt strong...gotta get the balls to ask for a spot on my benches tho, but there was nobody I knew as I had gone a bit earlier today


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

O....................M...............................G


That's looks KILLER!!!!!  You go girl!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi babsie baby..what's new and exciting?




New - Is the Diet I hope to stick with (which you already knew)  

Exciting?  huh?   (I'm weight training and doing cardio tonight)

you ...you...huh...tell me...what's new and exciting?????


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> New - Is the Diet I hope to stick with (which you already knew)
> 
> Exciting?  huh?   (I'm weight training and doing cardio tonight)
> 
> you ...you...huh...tell me...what's new and exciting?????


  silly girl

Nuttin much is new...cept a new training program and trying to figure out a diet that'll let me add muscle but no fat   Starting christmas festivities this weekend..parties and having girlfriends/kids over for dinner.  How about you?  Are you in the Christmas spirit yet?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *Chest/Triceps Max-OT Day #2*
> 
> *BB Bench*
> 45 x 12
> ...


*I still am amazed that you are stronger everytime ! Keep it up ! *


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *I still am amazed that you are stronger everytime ! Keep it up ! *



ahhh, hello my biggest cheerleader   YOu make me feel so good :hug:

I'm amazed I get stronger too..I think I've been that strong physically, but I just wasn't that strong mentally (mind muscle kind of thing) if ya know what I mean jelly bean

You gotta try those decline benches..it's a bizarre feeling with your head lower than your legs


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ahhh, hello my biggest cheerleader  YOu make me feel so good :hug:
> 
> I'm amazed I get stronger too..I think I've been that strong physically, but I just wasn't that strong mentally (mind muscle kind of thing) if ya know what I mean jelly bean
> 
> You gotta try those decline benches..it's a bizarre feeling with your head lower than your legs


I hear ya on the mind/muscle thing .   Got to be the reason I lift some of the weights I do.  Cos you aren't supposed to get stronger when you cut ... are you ?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I hear ya on the mind/muscle thing .   Got to be the reason I lift some of the weights I do.  Cos you aren't supposed to get stronger when you cut ... are you ?



That's what they say...I don't believe it tho to tell you the honest truth..I think you can get stronger AND add mass while cutting   as long as you aren't severly restricting calories or going hog wild on the cardio...it's king of like the recomposition (that what it's called) theory they talk about at Advant..I keep meaning to pop over there again and check that out more closely!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> silly girl
> 
> Nuttin much is new...cept a new training program and trying to figure out a diet that'll let me add muscle but no fat   Starting christmas festivities this weekend..parties and having girlfriends/kids over for dinner.  How about you?  Are you in the Christmas spirit yet?




Shh, don't tell NE1 I'm siwwy  

new training programs are SUPER cool!!!!
Eww, our parties don't start until the 2nd week of December....EWWWW....I've asked EVERYONE to have at least a couple nutritious foods laying around for me....if not, I'll bring me own crud and listen to people point and make fun of WHILE..I'll be sitting then there....thinking - "  they must enjoy being phat!! " I may fire a couple cracks for $h!ts and giggles.....

good luck with the parties and PLEASE, help us live through your holiday eating spirts....k?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> That's what they say...I don't believe it tho to tell you the honest truth..I think you can get stronger AND add mass while cutting  as long as you aren't severly restricting calories or going hog wild on the cardio...it's king of like the recomposition (that what it's called) theory they talk about at Advant..I keep meaning to pop over there again and check that out more closely!


Is the recomposition theory  mainly dieting different than bulking or cutting ?  Or is there a specific way of training too ?  I went to Advant and I guess I was doing something wrong cos I wasn't getting any results from my searches .


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2004)

Great w/o Jeni! Just ask for a spot, I'm sure any guy would do anything to spot you!!  Start highlighting or writing PB next to the weights when you increase so we can congratulate you like we do Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Jeni! Just ask for a spot, I'm sure any guy would do anything to spot you!!  Start highlighting or writing PB next to the weights when you increase so we can congratulate you like we do Gary


 
LOL at Rock in re: me . take a look at his PB journal


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Is the recomposition theory  mainly dieting different than bulking or cutting ?  Or is there a specific way of training too ?  I went to Advant and I guess I was doing something wrong cos I wasn't getting any results from my searches .



humm, i may have the name wrong Gary..TP would know!  I didn't look into in any great detail.  I may in the future tho, but I really need to concentrate on Max OT and following thru on my plan before I switch gears yet again


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Jeni! Just ask for a spot, I'm sure any guy would do anything to spot you!!  Start highlighting or writing PB next to the weights when you increase so we can congratulate you like we do Gary



Thanks hon   Ok, good plan, I'll do that...I plan to have at least one pb each workout...as that's the whole point of Max OT..to outdo yourself each and everyworkout (maximum overload)
How ya doing Rock?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL at Rock in re: me . take a look at his PB journal



I have been following along Rocks journey..I don't always post but I always read it!  You startin Max OT soon Rock?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

*Wednesday December 1*

Meals (w/o posted above)
This wasn't a good day at all   

Water = 4.5L
Fishies = 2g
Creatine = 5g
Glutamine = 15g

Meal #1
1/2c Oats
3/4c Ews
1.5tb PB

Meal #2 (it all starts to fall apart...it's that time of the month )
2 slices white rye bread
1 egg
1 slice swiss cheese
3 slices bacon 
lg Oatmeal chocolate chip cookies   

Meal #3 (post workout)
lg rice krispie square (cutting these out of my diet today and going back to oats postworkout)
1 sc protein

Meal #4
2 cookies 

Meal #5
half of a small philly cheese steak pizza  
1 order of cinnastix (pizza dough with cinnamon/sugar and icing)


Mummy!  It all went to hell in a handbasket   Adding another session of cardio this week and lowering my calories by 100 cals for the next 3 days as part of damage control.  frikin girly time


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> lg rice krispie square (cutting these out of my diet today and going back to oats postworkout)


 Hey... wow... Maybe i missed somethign when you explained your diet earlier in the journal, but i noticed you'd been having these post workout. How come, to begin with?  I figure, the sugar, and replenishing and stuff. but a rice krispy square?! hahahahaha! The first time I saw you post that, I was like, "I want to go on THAT diet!"

 Good morning!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey... wow... Maybe i missed somethign when you explained your diet earlier in the journal, but i noticed you'd been having these post workout. How come, to begin with?  I figure, the sugar, and replenishing and stuff. but a rice krispy square?! hahahahaha! The first time I saw you post that, I was like, "I want to go on THAT diet!"
> 
> Good morning!



Well to replenish muscle glycogen post workout, one theory is that you ingest simple carbs with your protein so that it takes less time to digest and get into your muscle cells.  A rice krispie treat is just rice krispies (simple carb) mixed into a bit of butter and marshmellow (sugar) and formed into squares.  They are yummmy, but the sugar is starting to trigger cravings..and I have a hard enuff time dealing with cravings at this time of the month   

If I come to see Kenny Rogers in March I'll bring you some


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Well to replenish muscle glycogen post workout, one theory is that you ingest simple carbs with your protein so that it takes less time to digest and get into your muscle cells. A rice krispie treat is just rice krispies (simple carb) mixed into a bit of butter and marshmellow (sugar) and formed into squares.


 Yea i figured that was the reason behind them, i am just so used to seeing "healthy" food in people's PWO meals, that the rice krispy squares made me do a double-take.

 I LOVE rice krispie squares. Haven' had one in years.



> If I come to see Kenny Rogers in March I'll bring you some


 Thanks for the kind thought, but don't you dare! hahahahaha! I can't handle it.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 2, 2004)

Morning Vel     Yummy- pizza!! I like the cheese sticks


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Vel     Yummy- pizza!! I like the cheese sticks



Morning Andy 

OMG, I haven't had any other kind of pizza since I found Domino's Philly Cheese Steak pizza...steak, onions, green peppers, mushrooms (no sauce), american cheese and povalone (sp?) cheese  IT'S TO DIE FOR!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2004)

Morning Gorgeous !   


Thanks for the kind words !


----------



## Jill (Dec 2, 2004)

mmmmmmmmm pizza...I ate it 2x last week! Thant why I felt like a fat blob, finally the water is gone Good plan to drop the cals and up the cardio
Never had cinna sticks, are they good?
I cant wait till you drop the rice krispie squares, I get mad every time I seem cause it makes me crave em!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi Gary Bear 

Morning Jilly     Cinnastix are basically pizza dough shaped in a half moon, cut into strips with cinnamon sugar baked on top..then you dunk the strips in vanilla icing OMG!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

*Why I love Mom*

Mom and Dad were watching TV when Mom said, "I'm tired,and it's getting late. I think I'll go to bed." 

She went to the kitchen to make sandwiches for the next day's lunches.  Rinsed out the popcorn bowls, took meat out of the freezer for supper the following evening, checked the cereal box levels, filled the sugar container, put spoons and bowls on the table and started the coffee pot for brewing the next morning. 

She then put some wet clothes in the dryer, put a load of clothes into the washer, ironed a shirt and secured a loose button. 
She picked up the game pieces left on the table, put the phone back on the charger and put the telephone book into the drawer. She watered the plants, emptied a wastebasket and hung up a towel to dry. 

She yawned and stretched and headed for the bedroom. She stopped by the desk and wrote a note to the teacher, counted out some cash for the field trip, and pulled a text book out  from hiding under the chair. She signed a birthday card for a friend, addressed and stamped the envelope and wrote a quick note for the grocery store. She put both near her purse. 

Mom then washed her face with 3 in 1 cleanser, put on her Night solution & age fighting moisturizer, brushed and flossed her teeth and filed her nails. 

Dad called out, "I thought you were going to bed." 

"I'm on my way," she said. 

She put some water into the dog's dish and put the cat outside, then made sure the doors were locked and the patio light was on. She looked in on each of the kids and turned out their bedside lamps and TV's, hung up a shirt, threw some dirty socks into the hamper, and had a brief conversation with the one up still doing homework. 

In her own room, she set the alarm; laid out clothing for the next day, straightened up the shoe rack. She added three things to her 6 most important things to do list. She said her prayers, and visualized the accomplishment of her goals. 

About that time, Dad turned off the TV and  announced to no one in particular. "I'm going to bed." 

And he did...without another thought. 

Anything extraordinary here?   Wonder why women  live longer...? 

CAUSE WE ARE MADE FOR THE LONG HAUL..... (and we can't die sooner, we still have things to do!!!!) 

Send this to five phenomenal women today...they'll love you for it! 

Then: GO TO BED! 

  hmmmm sounds familiar


----------



## klmclean (Dec 2, 2004)

Good morning Velvet

I'm off to Duluth for the weekend for some Christmas shopping   I'll check in with you Sunday. Have a great weekend!

P.S. If you check my journal there's a lengthly reply to your question re: my, well, you know,  I posted it yesterday


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Good morning Velvet
> 
> I'm off to Duluth for the weekend for some Christmas shopping   I'll check in with you Sunday. Have a great weekend!
> 
> P.S. If you check my journal there's a lengthly reply to your question re: my, well, you know,  I posted it yesterday



Happy Shopping!!  Yep, I missed your reply originally, but I posted against it a minute ago!!!  Talk to you Monday!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

*Thursday December 2*

*Training:*

*Treadmill Intervals*

5 min warmup and 5 min cooldown 3.5 mph

21 minutes of 2 min run : 1 min walk  at 5.5mph and 3.8 mph respectively

*Abs:*
Incline Weighted Crunches
25 x 10
25 x 10

Cable Crunches
60 x 10 PB
70 x 10 PB again

Swiss Ball Pikes
sb x 12

Medicine Ball Twists
6 x 12

Notes: Great running workout..shins a little sore when I started but they eased up about 5 mins in...ran next to mr. hottie again


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *Training:*
> 
> *Treadmill Intervals*
> 
> ...


Nice cable crunches  

 

Mr Hottie must have an iron will if he hasn't hit on you yet . Or has he and you just haven't told us


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey there Jeni! Nice w/o today. Oh, and look at the PB's  Congrats!!! I started Max OT on Monday. Tomorrow will be the end of the first week! Yeah


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 3, 2004)

G'morning Velvet 

It always helps me running next to a hottie!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 3, 2004)

morning morning morninggggggggggggggggg  

How's me lady doin?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey Vel...  Feeling better today?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 3, 2004)

Morning!!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 3, 2004)

It's Friday again!!!   
Whatch got planned for the weekend?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2004)

Where's my girl ? 

Have a good weekend if I don't "see" ya later .


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi Everybody   

I was giving presentations to big wigs from Toronto all day..just finished..thank goodness!

Hi *Gary* Bear, no, the hottie hasn't asked me out....yet..we are still in the 'getting to know if you're psycho or not' phase  

Hi *Rocky* baby, How do you like Max OT so far?  Anything you don't like?  I'll have to pay closer attention to your journal..I wanna see your splits and wt/rep schemes 

Hi *Lukey* :bounce:

Hi *Babsie*!!!  I'm doing great now that the presentations are over..they went very well..and the big kahuna's were quite nice!

HI *Ivy*   yep, feeling much better..but I have a confession to make   remember how I said JOKINGLY that I shouldn't buy a gingerbread house for michael cause i'd eat it  ...  Hows that job going?  Sorry, I haven't made it to any journals yet   

Happy Friday *Andy,* did you watch survivor last night?  I missed it   

Hi *Britty*   This weekend I'm taking michael on the Jingle Bell run for charity (we walk around downtown with the mayor and the local radio stations collecting food items for the food bank)...saturday I'm having my girlfriend and her two girls over for a christmas dinner party and gingerbread house erection   and sunday I'm taking Michael to a christmas party that's held by our Union every year..,believe it or not!!  What about you?  Doing anything christmassy with the kids?


  where's NT?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> HI *Ivy*   yep, feeling much better..but I have a confession to make   remember how I said JOKINGLY that I shouldn't buy a gingerbread house for michael cause i'd eat it  ...  Hows that job going?


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I won't tell. 

 Job is going... going... gone. almost  YAY!!!



> Saturday I'm having my girlfriend and her two girls over for a christmas dinner party and gingerbread house _*erection*_ ...


 Heh heh...


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2004)

*Friday December 3*

Cardio: Done at 5:30 this morning 
Step aerobics - 2 risers - 30 mins

Back and Biceps Max-OT day #2

Note:  had to get in and out of the gym in a half an hour and do it before work so that I could cool off and eat before giving presentations...rush rush rush   

Pullups (wt = amount of assistance)
80 x 12
55 x 6
20 x 5
20 x 5

BB Rows
75 x 6
75 x 6

Hyperextensions
25 x 6
35 x 6 PB

BB Curls
40 x 6
40 x 6
40 x 5


and then I was outta there...saw my old coach at the gym..first time I've seen her since we stopped working together..so that was kinda cool, but unfortunately no time for chit chat

Diet yesterday was perfect until after supper...picture me and lisa..both sugar freaks...and a lonely gingerbread house not yet erected or decorated...think michael will notice it's gone


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Heh heh...



uh huh, doesn't surpise me that you'd pick up on that one


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Diet yesterday was perfect until after supper...picture me and lisa..both sugar freaks...and a lonely gingerbread house not yet erected or decorated...think michael will notice it's gone


 Do you mean to tell us that you didn't even put up the house? You went straight for the individual pieces??

 I have a confession to make: I did that last christmas.  All the cute little gum drops, and mints, and candy canes, and all sorts of different candies all individually packaged and separated, and the sheets of gingerbread, and oh they smelled so good... and i was supposed to build this little house and bring it to work, but instead I ate it. All of it. Straight out of the box...  

 That was the old me. Of course. The new me would have built it, stared at it and agonized over it for three days and then finally on a Sunday afternoon, attacked it until there were nothing but crumbs left. I then would have posted about the incident on here as "The Gingerbread House Incident".


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> uh huh, doesn't surpise me that you'd pick up on that one


 You know i couldn't let you down.  you put that word there just for me. I know it.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Do you mean to tell us that you didn't even put up the house? You went straight for the individual pieces??
> 
> I have a confession to make: I did that last christmas.  All the cute little gum drops, and mints, and candy canes, and all sorts of different candies all individually packaged and separated, and the sheets of gingerbread, and oh they smelled so good... and i was supposed to build this little house and bring it to work, but instead I ate it. All of it. Straight out of the box...
> 
> That was the old me. Of course. The new me would have built it, stared at it and agonized over it for three days and then finally on a Sunday afternoon, attacked it until there were nothing but crumbs left. I then would have posted about the incident on here as "The Gingerbread House Incident".



BWAHAHAHAHHAHA...um, the candies and gum drops are still there..and the icing...but not the house..hee hee, Lisa ate half, I ate the other ...OMFG, you should have seen the crumbs all over my couch!  I had to vacuum it...michael hasn't noticed it gone yet


----------



## Jill (Dec 3, 2004)

I really wanted to bake for xmas this year. Sugar cookies, gingerbread men, peanut butter squares, butter tarts........aggg the list goes on and on and on and on, BUT am too afraid  that I will eat more than I give away


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I really wanted to bake for xmas this year. Sugar cookies, gingerbread men, peanut butter squares, butter tarts........aggg the list goes on and on and on and on, BUT am too afraid  that I will eat more than I give away


 Bake them, sort them, package them in exact quantities, seal them and label them for each recipient. Done deal.

 You can't break into people's gifts, now can you? That would just be bad etiquette!

 Problem solved!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I really wanted to bake for xmas this year. Sugar cookies, gingerbread men, peanut butter squares, butter tarts........aggg the list goes on and on and on and on, BUT am too afraid  that I will eat more than I give away



I know what you mean Jilly, every year for the past 6 years I've baked tons of goodies for all my friends and family for christmas gifts...and every year I eat at least half of what I make     I bought gifts this year..ya, it's more expensive..and perhaps doesn't mean as much...but my hips will thank me come the New Year


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Bake them, sort them, package them in exact quantities, seal them and label them for each recipient. Done deal.
> 
> You can't break into people's gifts, now can you? That would just be bad etiquette!
> 
> Problem solved!



   OH PULEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE, look who you are talking to...HELLO?  You think someone who eats her son's entire gingerbread house wouldn't stoop to eating chritmas presents


----------



## BritChick (Dec 3, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Everybody
> 
> I was giving presentations to big wigs from Toronto all day..just finished..thank goodness!
> 
> ...



A gingerbread house erection huh? lol   

Kids are away this weekend, tomorrow I am in school all day, Sunday I'll be training, studying and then I am thinking I might go see another movie... 'Closer' is looking promising right now.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> A gingerbread house erection huh? lol
> 
> Kids are away this weekend, tomorrow I am in school all day, Sunday I'll be training, studying and then I am thinking I might go see another movie... 'Closer' is looking promising right now.



I haven't heard of that movie..who's in it?  What's it about?  When is your course done?  How are babies made?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> OH PULEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE, look who you are talking to...HELLO? You think someone who eats her son's entire gingerbread house wouldn't stoop to eating chritmas presents


 Ahem... I was talking to JILL. YOU my dear are a lost case. hahahahahahaha! I would just suggest that you go shopping instead, if that had been posted by you. And it seems you did just that anyway hahahahaha!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Ahem... I was talking to JILL. YOU my dear are a lost case. hahahahahahaha! I would just suggest that you go shopping instead, if that had been posted by you. And it seems you did just that anyway hahahahaha!




     

Will I ever be taken seriously again?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 3, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I haven't heard of that movie..who's in it?  What's it about?  When is your course done?  How are babies made?



I don't know much about it, it opens tonight and my girlfriend said it looked good, stars Julia Roberts, Natalie Portman, Jude Law... can't remember who else.  As far as I could tell it sounds like it's about some seriously fucked up relationships! lol  
My course doesn't have a set time frame as there are lots of different modules you can take and they are run at various times throughout the year... I figure it will take me about another 4 - 5 months to become certified.
How are babies made?   
Not a clue, first time around I thought it was caused by a bad acid trip.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I don't know much about it, it opens tonight and my girlfriend said it looked good, stars Julia Roberts, Natalie Portman, Jude Law... can't remember who else.  As far as I could tell it sounds like it's about some seriously fucked up relationships! lol
> My course doesn't have a set time frame as there are lots of different modules you can take and they are run at various times throughout the year... I figure it will take me about another 4 - 5 months to become certified.
> How are babies made?
> Not a clue, first time around I thought it was caused by a bad acid trip.




OH YA!! I've seen the posters...Jude Law     I MUST go see that too   I can relate to fucked up relationships   as I'm sure we all can 

Na, I thought babies were made when you drank too much but my mommy told me that that's just not true


----------



## BritChick (Dec 3, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I can relate to fucked up relationships   as I'm sure we all can


----------



## Jill (Dec 3, 2004)

I would probably eat half the bakings BEFORE they hit the oven.... for real





I have very little control


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I would probably eat half the bakings BEFORE they hit the oven.... for real
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's the sugar..it's a drug...it should be banned!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2004)

I like it so far but I still need to work my exercises out. Some hurt my tendonitis too much. Sometimes with all the warming up I go over the 40min limit and I don't like that, LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I can relate to fucked up relationships   as I'm sure we all can


don't cha know it!...

Hey hottie! How was your weekend?


----------



## klmclean (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi Velvet


Back from my trip to the states   Spent way to much money   Went to a bunch of outlets, Old Navy, GAP, left with two huge bags of clothes for under $100.00. Crazy prices, too good to pass up. And then of course I went to mall and did some real damage to my credit card. Oh, well, only live once  Can't even tell you the nasty stuff I ate, it's too horrifying. But starting tomorrow morning I'm going hard core, Christmas or not! I was so full last night I had to go back to my hotel room so the button on my pants don't go shooting across the restauraunt. What a pig I was, you'd think I'd never seen food before


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 6, 2004)

morning


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey vel! how was the weekend? Did you finally _erect_ a gingerbread house for your kid or what?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

What IS up Velveeta


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 6, 2004)

Morning Velvet 

Just dropping a by for a quick hello.  Things are pretty busy so I can't get on much for a bit.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

Good morning, how was your weekend?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey Velvet  


How are you today ?  Besides pretty as can be !


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2004)

uh..ello?
Vellllllvettttttttttt???????
anyone? ANyone here?????????????????????????????????????

yeah...did u erect it? huh huh? Did ya? What was the layout? A ranch? Bi-level, tri-level? Colonial?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2004)

Are you going to be on today? I am gonna be the 1st here...if u log in, that is...
hiya J!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi Velvet  


How's it going ?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I like it so far but I still need to work my exercises out. Some hurt my tendonitis too much. Sometimes with all the warming up I go over the 40min limit and I don't like that, LOL.



ya, I tend to be in the gym for 45 to 50 minutes myself..but now that i"m used to the routine I want to try and speed it up a little!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> don't cha know it!...
> 
> Hey hottie! How was your weekend?



Hi Mikey 

My weekend was awesome. Very busy, lots of christmassy type events going on!  Then i took yesterday off so I could finish up my christmas shopping as the stores were insane on the weekend!  How was your weekend?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2004)

There she is !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hi Velvet
> 
> 
> Back from my trip to the states   Spent way to much money   Went to a bunch of outlets, Old Navy, GAP, left with two huge bags of clothes for under $100.00. Crazy prices, too good to pass up. And then of course I went to mall and did some real damage to my credit card. Oh, well, only live once  Can't even tell you the nasty stuff I ate, it's too horrifying. But starting tomorrow morning I'm going hard core, Christmas or not! I was so full last night I had to go back to my hotel room so the button on my pants don't go shooting across the restauraunt. What a pig I was, you'd think I'd never seen food before



bwahha haha, that's funny, you tell a good shopping/eating story.  I LOVE bargains like that, I LIVE for them!!!  SOunds like you had a great weekend


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey vel! how was the weekend? Did you finally _erect_ a gingerbread house for your kid or what?



Morning Ivy   YES, it was ERECTED...but it wasnt' up for two minutes before the kids dove in and ate it!     Correct me if I'm wrong but arent' you supposed to keep it as a decoration and then eat it AFTER Christmas????  The kids were high on sugar...they polished off a whole box of chocolates too (note:  I didn't even eat one    ) and the were the ferro roche ones too   

Morning Babs


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

HI busy *NT*..glad you stopped by   What did you do all weekend?

Hi *Lukey*! :bounce:

Hi *Britty*, my weekend was good, lots of kiddy christmas parties and such..did a little shopping...only have 3 presents to go and I"m done!! yipppeeeee.  What about you?  

HI *Gary and Burner*    Thanks for stopping by..I should have more free time today to chat


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> uh..ello?
> Vellllllvettttttttttt???????
> anyone? ANyone here?????????????????????????????????????
> 
> yeah...did u erect it? huh huh? Did ya? What was the layout? A ranch? Bi-level, tri-level? Colonial?



  I don't know what style of house it was..it was barely up before the kids scarfed it down..I have pics...I"ll post them a bit later


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

mmmm edible houses


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Mikey
> 
> My weekend was awesome. Very busy, lots of christmassy type events going on!  Then i took yesterday off so I could finish up my christmas shopping as the stores were insane on the weekend!  How was your weekend?


It was pretty okie dokie!
I did NOT get punched in the face this weekend, so that was a plus..

And the paintball team went out and practiced tactics on Sunday, so that was good.

The house was gone soon, eh?

Brings a new meaning to: Eating you out of house and home?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Ivy   YES, it was ERECTED...but it wasnt' up for two minutes before the kids dove in and ate it!   Correct me if I'm wrong but arent' you supposed to keep it as a decoration and then eat it AFTER Christmas???? The kids were high on sugar...they polished off a whole box of chocolates too (note: I didn't even eat one    ) and the were the ferro roche ones too
> 
> Morning Babs


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAA your kid takes after you, I see. At least he waited until the house was built!  Ahahhahahaha!

 Congrats on resisting the power of the Ferrer Rocher!!! Chocolate and hazelnut - that is a deadly combination for me, I would have been sooooo weak.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...And the paintball team went out and practiced tactics on Sunday, so that was good...


 MIKEY! PAINTBALL?!?! Oh when i come out there, can you take me to play paintball?! I've never done it! Hell, now i don't know if i'd rather do paintball or snowboard!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2004)

well, if u are here long enuf...we can do BOTH!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey V


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi I


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

*Saturday December 4th*

1800 cals approx..not going to post my diet anymore..it's usually the same with a few cheats thrown in   

Cardio:

Power Step with 1 riser = 30 mins High Intensity


*Sunday December 5th*

Outdoor run

24 mins (plus 10 min w/u & c/d)
2 min Run to 1 min Walk Intervals

Felt great, sun was shining but it was a tad chilly!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

*Monday December 6th*

Legs Max-OT

Squat

bar x 12
100 x 10
130 x 6
135 x 3 (meant to put more on..fuck I need to bring a calculator to the gym  )
165 x 1
180 x 6 *PB*
180 x 6 *PB*
180 x 6 *PB*

Leg Press
220 x 6
230 x 6 *PB*

SLDL
120 x 6 *PB*
120 x 6 *PB*

Standing Calf
175 x 8
182.5 x 8 *PB*

Seated Calf
95 x 8
95 x 8

*Notes:  * Wicked workout..felt really strong and confident...was able to outdo myself on all lifts but one


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice Congrats 

What is with everyone not wanting to post the Meals anymore???


----------



## klmclean (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi Velvet
We missed you yesterday


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Nice Congrats
> 
> What is with everyone not wanting to post the Meals anymore???



Takes too damn long...and I also record it in my own journal...just too lazy I guess.  Nobody comments on it anyway..most folks are interested in your workouts!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hi Velvet
> We missed you yesterday


Hi Kerri 

Thanks hon, I was thinking about you guys too!  I really must get high speed internet..i'm using dial up at home now so I only use it to access my work email


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

brrring brrring brrring  There's a phone call for your Velveeta, it's IM


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> brrring brrring brrring  There's a phone call for your Velveeta, it's IM



  Silly


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Legs Max-OT
> 
> Squat
> 
> ...


*Mother of God !!!! Look at those squats ! You didn't happen to be smiling from ear to ear after this workout were you ? *

*Congrats !  *

*How about I just get on your shoulders and you do squats ?*


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Squats
> 180 x 6 *PB*
> 
> Leg Press
> ...


 LOOK AT ALL THESE PBs!!!!! WOWOWOWOWOWO! Congrats! 

 And by the way, your PB on the legpress is the same as mine!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Mother of God !!!! Look at those squats ! You didn't happen to be smiling from ear to ear after this workout were you ? *
> 
> *Congrats !  *
> 
> *How about I just get on your shoulders and you do squats ?*



ha ha ha, thank you my biggest supporter   Sure, come on over and hop on


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> And by the way, your PB on the legpress is the same as mine!



we


----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi *Britty*, my weekend was good, lots of kiddy christmas parties and such..did a little shopping...only have 3 presents to go and I"m done!! yipppeeeee.  What about you?



I am done on the Christmas shopping!   
Spent Saturday in class all day praying we weren't gonna get mugged by a couple of hoodlums... long story! lol
Heard from the movie theatre last night that we are confirmed for Taryn's party for Sponge Bob on Friday... just hope enough of her friends can come, it's kinda short notice but you can't plan ahead with the theatres.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Legs Max-OT
> 
> Squat
> 
> ...



Okay now girlie, slow the hell down... your making me nervous, I'm not sure I can go any heavier but you are sure as heck gonna make me try aren't ya?! lol
Awesome workout Velvet!   
Sounds like your running is coming along nicely too.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I am done on the Christmas shopping!
> Spent Saturday in class all day praying we weren't gonna get mugged by a couple of hoodlums... long story! lol
> Heard from the movie theatre last night that we are confirmed for Taryn's party for Sponge Bob on Friday... just hope enough of her friends can come, it's kinda short notice but you can't plan ahead with the theatres.



ha ha, ya, I hear ya...i wanted to take michael and his friends to see Spongebob for his birthday (nov 9th) but they wouldn't announce the opening day until like the freakin week before..I just couldn't wait!  I'm sure all of Taryn's buddies will go, even if they've seen it..I could go see Spongebob again..you'll love it Kerry, it's hillarious!  There's this part in it where Spongebob and Patrick get drunk on soda's *sugar high* I almost pee'd my pants


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Okay now girlie, slow the hell down... your making me nervous, I'm not sure I can go any heavier but you are sure as heck gonna make me try aren't ya?! lol
> Awesome workout Velvet!
> Sounds like your running is coming along nicely too.



Thanks Britty!  In all honesty, I think I just haven't been working out to my potential until very recently so my personal bests will keep coming until I catch up to where I REALLY am strength-wise!  I love it tho, it's different for me in the gym now, I'm really focused and I enjoy the challenge of trying to outdo myself every workout!  And yes you can go heavier..come on..you got it in you!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I think I just haven't been working out to my potential until very recently so my personal bests will keep coming until I catch up to where I REALLY am strength-wise! I love it tho, it's different for me in the gym now, I'm really focused and I enjoy the challenge of trying to outdo myself every workout!


 KICK ASS! That's the best thing I've read all day all over IM. Seriously. You're awesome.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> KICK ASS! That's the best thing I've read all day all over IM. Seriously. You're awesome.


Thanks hon   Ivy loves me


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2004)

holy crap! What they said too!
180 for squats?!?!?! Damn, I beter get crackin...if we are to work out in Ohio in a few moths..I cannot have you lifting what I am...that just won't do!
VERY nice, J!
WHen do we see new, pdate pics?
I wanna see these sexy, muscular legs of yours!
I thought I was your # 1 fan.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2004)

Missed you Jeni! Great w/o, you squat almost as much as I do! BTW, you don't want to go over 30-40min with MAX OT. That's one of the secrets of the plan that yeilds results.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

G'morning, hottie!
Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> G'morning, hottie!
> Happy Hump Day!


Well you beat me that time Mike  

G'morning Velvet   How's you?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> holy crap! What they said too!
> 180 for squats?!?!?! Damn, I beter get crackin...if we are to work out in Ohio in a few moths..I cannot have you lifting what I am...that just won't do!
> VERY nice, J!
> WHen do we see new, pdate pics?
> ...



Morning sweetie Pie   Um..er, what the hell are pdate pics?  Did you type this BEFORE you went to bed or after?  

K, yer both my #1 fans..a girl can't have too many ya know


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Missed you Jeni! Great w/o, you squat almost as much as I do! BTW, you don't want to go over 30-40min with MAX OT. That's one of the secrets of the plan that yeilds results.



  Ya know what tho..I'm in there for longer than 40 because I warm up for 5  mins on a cardio machine and I talk between exercises...I run the corporate membership program at the gym so I know just about everyone there, it's hard NOT to talk ...they used to call me motor mouth in public school


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

Good morning Mikey and Lukey  

I'm just ducky thanks...was hard getting up this morning tho and my legs are starting to stiffen up     I don't have much project work to do today so I hope y'all will be around!  What up wit you guys?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning sweetie Pie   Um..er, what the hell are pdate pics?  Did you type this BEFORE you went to bed or after?
> 
> K, yer both my #1 fans..a girl can't have too many ya know


I'm gonna go with BEFORE bed..as I ave NO dang idea what that was supposed to say....
but...u should still post more pics!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna go with BEFORE bed..as I ave NO dang idea what that was supposed to say....
> but...u should still post more pics!



In due time dawling, in due time...after christmas..it's no fun taking pics while you are adding mass


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

shut it! I am sure you look amazing


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna go with BEFORE bed..as I ave NO dang idea what that was supposed to say....
> but...u should still post more pics!


Sucks when you wake up all stiff, doesn't it


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Sucks when you wake up all stiff, doesn't it



  Now now, this is not GG, P's or Britty's journal...


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

Where the hell is NT these days?  Is he MIA?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Sucks when you wake up all stiff, doesn't it






			
				Velvet said:
			
		

> Now now, this is not GG, P's or Britty's journal...


well, you ALSO give us good reason to be all...

hey...I am talking about getting motivated in the gym here, people...work with me...perverts


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

ok...bed time...havea  great day!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Now now, this is not GG, P's or Britty's journal...


 Hell i need you to come regulate at my journal from now on. You are good at laying down the law.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok...bed time...havea  great day!



Nite Nite, sweet dreams


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hell i need you to come regulate at my journal from now on. You are good at laying down the law.



hee hee, you give em an inch...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Now now, this is not GG, P's or Britty's journal...


 I was talking about my quad hoppers 

You've got a dirty mind Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I was talking about my quad hoppers
> 
> You've got a dirty mind Velvet



uh huh


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

No Soup for you!


----------



## Jill (Dec 8, 2004)

Nt is busy busy busy. I miss him too

Anywase mm, you should just put on some earphones at the gym. SOmetimes I wear them without any music playing! Just to ignore the peeps!!

I am VERY excited about christmas too!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Nt is busy busy busy. I miss him too
> 
> Anywase mm, you should just put on some earphones at the gym. SOmetimes I wear them without any music playing! Just to ignore the peeps!!
> 
> I am VERY excited about christmas too!



Morning Jilly

That's a great idea, only problem is I LOVE to talk 

We'll have to start counting down the days now!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Jilly
> 
> That's a great idea, only problem is I LOVE to talk
> 
> We'll have to start counting down the days now!!!!


 Is it really 17 days? Wow. This year has flown by  I hate to see it go. It's been a great year. hahaha!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Is it really 17 days? Wow. This year has flown by  I hate to see it go. It's been a great year. hahaha!



The next one will be even better!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> The next one will be even better!


THAT"S the spirit!   I like the way you think


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> The next one will be even better!


 It sure is starting to look that way


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

Well once again, I've been elected to be Santa at our christmas party...I'm runnning the christmas gift exchange.  I'm proposing these rules:

1.  All gifts should be under $10
2.  Everybody draws a number from a hat
3.  #1 goes first and picks a present from under the tree and sits down but does NOT open the present 
4.  #2 either takes #1's present or selects one from under the tree
5.  yada yada yada..
6.   After the last person is done, everybody opens their presents

Keep in mind that the presents are usually gag/sex type gifts

anyone have any cool ideas to add to this?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Well once again, I've been elected to be Santa at our christmas party...I'm runnning the christmas gift exchange. I'm proposing these rules:
> 
> 1.  All gifts should be under $10
> 2.  Everybody draws a number from a hat
> ...


 HAHAHAHAHHAHA This is how we do it here at my job! It's the "New England Gift Exchange" (at least that's what they call it here). It's a friggin blast!!!!

 Last year I ended up with a DVD (Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels).


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, that's  pretty good gift to get!

I think  this is the 4th year I've run it, usually adding a slight twist every year...this was last years so I need a twist!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Well once again, I've been elected to be Santa at our christmas party...I'm runnning the christmas gift exchange. I'm proposing these rules:
> 1. All gifts should be under $10
> 2. Everybody draws a number from a hat
> 3. #1 goes first and picks a present from under the tree and sits down but does NOT open the present
> ...


Candy cane flavored warming oil.  

That's what I would want!   That or lego's


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Wow, that's  pretty good gift to get!
> 
> I think this is the 4th year I've run it, usually adding a slight twist every year...this was last years so I need a twist!!


 maybe something involving a surprise change of rules at the end. where the person who went first has the choice to change whatever he/she ends up with for whatever he/she first picked from whoever has it,and THAT person gets stuck with whatever #1 ended up with. End of game. Or...maybe make an inauspicious mark on one of the gifts, and once everyone has them. the person with the marked gift gets to do what i just said (trade that for whatever he/she wanted originally, no matter who has it).

 I don't know. I think this is fun the way it is already. hahahha! It'sfunny how possessive people get over these wrapped mysterious gifts without even knowing what's inside! hahahaha!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> maybe something involving a surprise change of rules at the end. where the person who went first has the choice to change whatever he/she ends up with for whatever he/she first picked from whoever has it,and THAT person gets stuck with whatever #1 ended up with. End of game. Or...maybe make an inauspicious mark on one of the gifts, and once everyone has them. the person with the marked gift gets to do what i just said (trade that for whatever he/she wanted originally, no matter who has it).
> 
> I don't know. I think this is fun the way it is already. hahahha! It'sfunny how possessive people get over these wrapped mysterious gifts without even knowing what's inside! hahahaha!



Great ideas Ivy, I may use one...
Yes, they are quite funny when they think the gift they have has alcohol of some sort in it or the really big ones..One year, I bought flavoured condoms and stuff (very small box) then put it in a REALLY BIG box..that flew around the table like crazy 

Luke..repeat after me, 'My name is Luke and I'm a Legoaholic'


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

OMG you should see the blood blisters on my shoulders from the standing calf raise machine..I look like I've been beaten, especially when you also see the scratch marks across my chest from my cat (my son decided to smack the pillow beside me with his sword while on of my claw monsters was laying on my chest)


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> OMG you should see the blood blisters on my shoulders from the standing calf raise machine..I look like I've been beaten, especially when you also see the scratch marks across my chest from my cat (my son decided to smack the pillow beside me with his sword while on of my claw monsters was laying on my chest)


 I see you're practicing your "story" to make sure you get it straight  when people ask what happened.

 Where were you last night, REALLY? hahahahahahhahhhaha


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

ok ok, treadmill hottie came over and we played games


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ok ok, treadmill hottie came over and we played games


  MUCH better. 

 Cat scratch and calf raises, my ass.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> OMG you should see the blood blisters on my shoulders from the standing calf raise machine


That's why I either use the smith machine or the rotary machine for calf raises  I get HUGE broken blood vessels from doing squats with the 'manta ray'. 


Oh, my name is luke, and I don't own any legos...  I thought they looked cool though 

I'll wait until they make a kit to build a lifesized Aria Giovanni before I buy lego's :bounce:


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> That's why I either use the smith machine or the rotary machine for calf raises  I get HUGE broken blood vessels from doing squats with the 'manta ray'.
> 
> 
> Oh, my name is luke, and I don't own any legos...  I thought they looked cool though
> ...



Sure you don't have any...likely story   

What the hell is a rotary machine?  Ya, I used to use the smith to do calf raises but it's a pain putting all the weight on when you can just use a pin


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Sure you don't have any...likely story
> 
> What the hell is a rotary machine? Ya, I used to use the smith to do calf raises but it's a pain putting all the weight on when you can just use a pin


I can't seem to find a pic of one 

It's like a seated calf raise machine, except your legs are extended on rest on a plate that pivots at about where your ankel is.  It's really cool!  No broken blood vessels and the same thing


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

hum, ya, I could also use the leg press machine..at least my back is protected then


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

It was a LONG hard hard battle, but I found some pics!  Just for you


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

ick
not for me..I don't like machines..my body wasn't built for them..but thanks for the effort


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ick
> not for me..I don't like machines..my body wasn't built for them..but thanks for the effort


I only use machines on leg days 

I haven't quite gotten the hang of grasping the ez bars with my toes for leg curls yet


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

ha ha, deadlift then!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha, deadlift then!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha, deadlift then!!


I do   

But I enjoy leg ext and curls


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

ok, fine then!  Have your leg curls...geez...




Well mr. treadmill and I just had two lovely chats at the gym


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ok, fine then!  Have your leg curls...geez...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I predict a vegas wedding. 

 So what did ya'll chat about?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I predict a vegas wedding.
> 
> So what did ya'll chat about?



What we did on the weekend, running..he's the one that got me into running..he's been running marathons so he' knows his shit..so anyhoo, I asked him if his glasses fogged up when he ran...he said no, and I said it must be cause my hair was down and i was too hot..and he said

are you ready?


it's good!!!

he said, yes you are hot, but I've never had that happen to me!  

  

Oh and did I tell you all that he owns half of Kingston, drives a cadillac 4x4, and is really really hot?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Oh and did I tell you all that he owns half of Kingston, drives a *cadillac 4x4*, and is really really hot?


With 24"s?    ?  

He'd fit right in here in D-town


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> t..and he said
> 
> are you ready?
> 
> ...


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! That's AWESOME. Forget that he's all those other things! He's _funny!_ Slick and funny! Sounds like a possible keeper. hahahhaha!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi Gorgeous  


Mr. Treadmill ! Nice nickname    You need a calf cramp he can massage for you


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

*Wednesday, December 8*

*Chest/Triceps Max-OT*

*Bench*
45 x 12
45 x 10
55 x 6
65 x 3
75 x 1
80 x 6 PB
80 x 6 PB
80 x 7 PB (last two assisted...even tho I didn't need the second last one assisted    must edubacate the young hottie spotters at my gym)

wahoo!

*Incline DB Press*
25 x 6
25 x 6
25 x 6

Notes:  Was doing 30's last w/o..couldn't even get the DB's up..must be cause I went to failure on my bench last set..so grabbed the 25's and sucked it up

*Decline BB Press*
70 x 6 
70 x 6 

Note: Same weight as used last set of last workout

*Skulls*
35 x 6
35 x 8
35 x 6 (failure..had to roll it off me..ha ha)

Notes...will add 5lbs next time

*Triceps Pressdown*
70 x 6
75 x 6 PB


Notes:  Overall a great workout..I can feel my chest muscles spasming right now..will definately feel that tomorrow


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> With 24"s?    ?
> 
> He'd fit right in here in D-town



24" as in rims or as in..hum..er...ahem


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> 24" as in rims or as in..hum..er...ahem


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! That's AWESOME. Forget that he's all those other things! He's _funny!_ Slick and funny! Sounds like a possible keeper. hahahhaha!



Oh ya, I'm hoping he's a keeper..he's the first guy that I've been interested in in a long long time.  I like professionals that have their own lives..hard to find in this town


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Gorgeous
> 
> 
> Mr. Treadmill ! Nice nickname    You need a calf cramp he can massage for you



Hi Gary Bear 

That's a GREAT idea..I must use that next time...hee hee


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> With 24"s?    ?
> 
> He'd fit right in here in D-town



and...WTF is this smilie?    It looks creepy


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> and...WTF is this smilie?  It looks creepy


There you go with the dirty mind again.

That's 'eek2' ......   a 'shockingly delighted' face


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

...with big-ass lips


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ...with big-ass lips


 
Might be mistaken, but I think that's an open mouth 


But if those ARE big ass lips, he belongs in Detroit too


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

no way man, those are lips!  biguns


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> no way man, those are lips! biguns


  <----- Luther Vandross


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

I love that one song he sings..um um um..somthing about wanting his mom to have one last dance with his dad..what's it called   I cried, the first time I heard it


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Oh ya, I'm hoping he's a keeper..he's the first guy that I've been interested in in a long long time.  I like professionals that have their own lives..hard to find in this town


well, good 4 you, J!
U deserve happiness!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Happiness and Lego's


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well, good 4 you, J!
> U deserve happiness!



Thanks sweetie, ya know he was second to you..but the whole living on opposite sides of the continent thing gets in the way   HOw are you?  Have a good sleep?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Happiness and Lego's


 oh boy


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> oh boy


What 

You could build your dream house with em'    They are excellent sound and heat insulators.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

Good morning Vel! 

 Guess what I just ate.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2004)

hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...cinnamon oatmeal?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2004)

*16 More Days Till Christmas!!*


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 9, 2004)

Morning Chick


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

G'morning Velvety lady!  I promise I won't slut up your journal today


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Chick



Morning Andy..welcome back!!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> G'morning Velvety lady!  I promise I won't slut up your journal today



Morning Lukey...ok..that's great    You slut you!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Lukey...ok..that's great  You slut you!




O, btw.  Merry Christmas Eve's Eve eve eve eve eve eve eve eve eve eve eve eve _eve eve eve_


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2004)

that angel doesn't fool me


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...cinnamon oatmeal?


 oh it's "oatmeal" alright, but in the form of a cookie hahahahahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> that angel doesn't fool me


 
Awwww, come on!  You know I'm a good guy   <------ (look at that smile  )


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> oh it's "oatmeal" alright, but in the form of a cookie hahahahahaha!



    

Gimme some!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Awwww, come on!  You know I'm a good guy   <------ (look at that smile  )


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Awwww, come on!  You know I'm a good guy   <------ (look at that smile  )


 I'll vouch for THAT. hahaha!

 (dammit, where's the smilie with the fingers crossed behind its back!?)


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Gimme some!


 wish i could but...

 i had the last one.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 9, 2004)

Good morning VE.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> wish i could but...
> 
> i had the last one.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning VE.



Morning Britty...all geared up for Spongebob?  Are you going to have a good turnout?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Britty...all geared up for Spongebob?  Are you going to have a good turnout?



Usual scenario with kids parties I have found so far... most parents haven't RSVP'd, so far 4 yesses, 1 no and 7 haven't got a clues! lol  Oh well no biggie, whoever shows shows and although the party is booked for 14 kids total if only 7 show you only pay for the 7.   
Whatcha training today?  I am supposed to be doing quads but am contemplating a day off... I am so tired and feeling shitty.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Usual scenario with kids parties I have found so far... most parents haven't RSVP'd, so far 4 yesses, 1 no and 7 haven't got a clues! lol  Oh well no biggie, whoever shows shows and although the party is booked for 14 kids total if only 7 show you only pay for the 7.
> Whatcha training today?  I am supposed to be doing quads but am contemplating a day off... I am so tired and feeling shitty.


Oh yes, I got thru that too every year..I just call the parents up and ask...especially this year as I was doing goodie bags for the kids and wanted to have one thing in each that was geared towards that child in particular!

Today is running day...my first session of 3min run to 1min walk intervals for 20 minutes...might throw in some abs afterwards too

Ya, I don't train legs either unless i'm mentally and physically well..it takes too much out of you concentration/energy-wise and you don't want to be 'off' when using heavy weights like you do...recipe for injury.  I think you should go shopping instead..buy a new workout outfit..ha ha ha ha, that's what I'd do


----------



## BritChick (Dec 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Oh yes, I got thru that too every year..I just call the parents up and ask...especially this year as I was doing goodie bags for the kids and wanted to have one thing in each that was geared towards that child in particular!
> 
> Today is running day...my first session of 3min run to 1min walk intervals for 20 minutes...might throw in some abs afterwards too
> 
> Ya, I don't train legs either unless i'm mentally and physically well..it takes too much out of you concentration/energy-wise and you don't want to be 'off' when using heavy weights like you do...recipe for injury.  I think you should go shopping instead..buy a new workout outfit..ha ha ha ha, that's what I'd do



Good luck with the run.   

I bailed on training leggies this morning, I actually missed my day off of this week in an attempt to get all 5 workouts in before Saturday because I will be in school all day but I'm just not with the program this morning... maybe later.
I've already got lots done this morning though, mailed my Christmas cards, made some calls I needed to make, handed out some flyers offering free personal training sessions to the first 20 clients so that I can get that part of my course underway, now I am faced with a shitload of homework to do before Saturday.   I gotta say shopping for a new workout outfit sounds like more fun though!!!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good luck with the run.
> 
> I bailed on training leggies this morning, I actually missed my day off of this week in an attempt to get all 5 workouts in before Saturday because I will be in school all day but I'm just not with the program this morning... maybe later.
> I've already got lots done this morning though, mailed my Christmas cards, made some calls I needed to make, handed out some flyers offering free personal training sessions to the first 20 clients so that I can get that part of my course underway, now I am faced with a shitload of homework to do before Saturday.   I gotta say shopping for a new workout outfit sounds like more fun though!!!



Ah, you're so together..I love it!  Studying...hum it's been awhile since I've done that..ya know what tho?  I"m really interested in getting certified myself.  Which association are you getting certified thru?  Shit, I haven't even started my Christmas cards, I keep putting it off, I hate doing that..finding something different to say in each card


----------



## BritChick (Dec 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ah, you're so together..I love it!  Studying...hum it's been awhile since I've done that..ya know what tho?  I"m really interested in getting certified myself.  Which association are you getting certified thru?  Shit, I haven't even started my Christmas cards, I keep putting it off, I hate doing that..finding something different to say in each card



Cool!   
I am getting certified through BCRPA provincial course that you need to be able to work in any gym here in BC and it also transfers from province to province and I am taking ACE as well to give me more credentials... the ACE course in my opinion is better BUT the BCRPA give you more hands on experience.   
The only reason I got my cards done was so I could put a business card in each one with website info on it too!     It's all about tactics.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2004)

*Thursday December 9th*

*A.M Cardio *  

40 mins of power stepping with 1 riser, shit loads of propulsion

*Noon Cardio *   

20 min run/walk
3 min Run (7.5km/h) to 1 min Walk (5.5km/h)

Notes:    Why are some of the treadmills metric and others aren't, crap, I needed a calculator to figure out what 5.5 mph = in km's  mummy! 


*Abs:*

Cable Crunches
65 x 10 (oops, thought I pinned 75)
75 x 10
85 x 10 PB   

Incline Crunches
25 x 10
35 x 10 PB 



Well mr. Treadmill and I chit chatted, but during my cool down..he was chit chatting to his running buddy on the other side of him and I put my headphones on cause, as I'm just learning to run I dont' think I can run and talk at the same time yet..ha ha ha...  He asked me what I was doing this weekend..unfortunately im busy the whole time     He's going to his ski chalet in Lake Placid for the weekend..I must mention that I'd like to learn how to ski   Shit, I forgot to send my subliminal messages too, but unfortunately we didn't have much time to talk..my cool down was only 5 mins and the freaking treadmill kept reducing my speed so it's not like I could have 'faked' a longer cooldown...i would have had to crawl   and he likely would have caught on to my madness


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Cool!
> I am getting certified through BCRPA provincial course that you need to be able to work in any gym here in BC and it also transfers from province to province and I am taking ACE as well to give me more credentials... the ACE course in my opinion is better BUT the BCRPA give you more hands on experience.
> The only reason I got my cards done was so I could put a business card in each one with website info on it too!     It's all about tactics.




ha ha ha, I like your thinking..smart girl!!

Ya, so ACE is THE certification org in Canada right?  I'm not sure if we have a provincial one..I was reading the text that Lisa got while taking a PT course thru the YMCA, but it was so mickey mouse..I learned absolutely nothing new!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha ha, I like your thinking..smart girl!!
> 
> Ya, so ACE is THE certification org in Canada right?  I'm not sure if we have a provincial one..I was reading the text that Lisa got while taking a PT course thru the YMCA, but it was so mickey mouse..I learned absolutely nothing new!



http://www.acefitness.org/default.aspx 

Hmmm... here is the link to ACE, it gives you all the info.  I don't know about Ontario but in BC without the BCRPA you wouldn't be able to step foot in a gym as a trainer even though most personal trainers here agree that ACE is a better course overall as far as content...  the thing is with ACE though you 'could' become certified without ever having stepped foot in a gym!
Bottom line is the more credentials you have it seems the more you can charge!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks Britty!  I do know that most of the trainers at Goodlife (my gym) have certifications from Can Fit Pro!  I actually thought ACE was american!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 9, 2004)

Good Day Gorgeous Lady  

PB's on abs too !!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi Gary Bear  

What's new and exciting? Have any Christmassy plans this weekend with the family?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Thanks Britty!  I do know that most of the trainers at Goodlife (my gym) have certifications from Can Fit Pro!  I actually thought ACE was american!



It is.


----------



## klmclean (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi Velvet

Just thought I'd update you. I'm at home now waiting for the hospital to call to go and pick up my girlfreind. We waited for 2 hours before she went in, but they let me stay with her, thank god. She was so scared, but laughing. I knew it was just a cover up. But, I'm glad I could sit with her. The doc said he should be able to tell when he actually sees the lump whether it's good or bad so, I'm kind of nervous about going to pick her up. I can't even imagine hearing that it's bad news, I'm so nervous for her.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hi Velvet
> 
> Just thought I'd update you. I'm at home now waiting for the hospital to call to go and pick up my girlfreind. We waited for 2 hours before she went in, but they let me stay with her, thank god. She was so scared, but laughing. I knew it was just a cover up. But, I'm glad I could sit with her. The doc said he should be able to tell when he actually sees the lump whether it's good or bad so, I'm kind of nervous about going to pick her up. I can't even imagine hearing that it's bad news, I'm so nervous for her.



Sending good thoughts your way hon     You're a good friend Kerri!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2004)

Hiya J! DANG! looki at your journal! Couldn't even read it..it was so long...whew! my eyes hurt just from scrolling...


----------



## Velvet (Dec 10, 2004)

hee hee, morning sweet thang...wassup?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi vel!

 Good morning!

 Big day today!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey Ivy, it's Fridayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!  Excited?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 10, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy, it's Fridayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!  Excited?


 Yes it is friday. 

 Excited. No. Not really...

















 um, HELL YES I AM EXCITED!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAA!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

What an interesting way to sell Cheese


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

Damn I'm hungry


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 10, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Gary Bear
> 
> What's new and exciting? Have any Christmassy plans this weekend with the family?


Hi Sugar  

This weekend is Xmas with the in-laws so it's roadtrip time and the we will babysitting this weekend too.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 10, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> What an interesting way to sell Cheese


The power of Cheese !!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> The power of Cheese !!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey all!
Happy Friday!
Ok, happy for most of ya..I GOTTA WORK...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2004)

oh..and some schmuck in Pa won MY 174 million powerball on Wednesday...

Now..it is just a measly 10 mil...povrewty levels by the rich-n-famous jet set, ya know..


----------



## klmclean (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi Velvet


All went well with my friend's surgery yesterday   We have to wait two weeks now to get the results from the pathologist. I stayed with her last night and she didn't even seem worried   My god, I would be a bag of nerves and in tears waiting to hear about those results. Anyways, got any big plans for the weekend? So, glad Friday is here. Oh, my god, today, I got my peanut butter protien powder and a pamphlet came with it with Kerry's picture advertising Thermo-lean. I so shocked. Of course she looked spectacular as usual! Have a great weekend, not sure if I'll be around much, but I'll be checking in


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hiya J!
How was the weekend?
Mine is going..okie dokie.
Talk to u on Monday!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2004)

Happy Monday!
Did u ask that guy out? Leave clues as to you wanting him to ask u out?
we want details!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

WHere's Velvet?  Where ever you are.... G'morning


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> WHere's Velvet?  Where ever you are.... G'morning




Good morning everyone   Friday was silly-ass busy and of course I'm never online on the weekends..last thing I wanna do is look at a computer on the weekend when I sit in front of one every day at work     But I still miss y'all  

*Ivy*: PM girl, spill..need the dirt   

*Lukey*:    Velveeta, where do you get this stuff   

*Gary Bear*:  Morning hon, how was christmas with the inlaws?  Did you behave?

*Mikey*:  Did you have a great weekend?  Nope, he hasn't asked me out yet..I didn't get to the gym on Friday..well, I DID get to the gym, changed and THEN realized I forgot my shoes at home...CRAP..so I went back to work all p'd off.  I won't be asking him tho....Did you do anything exciting this weekend?

*Kerri*:  I'm so glad you stayed with your friend, even tho she's not outwardly showing it, I bet she's scared to death!  It's great that you're there to support her, she's going to need it regardless of the outcome!  How was your weekend otherwise?  Have you tried the protein powder yet?  Ya, I was pleasantly surprised when I saw Britty's pic in the pamphlet too..actually that pic is on my cupboard at home..very inspiring


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2004)

*Friday, Sat, Sun Dec 10 to 12th*

*Friday December 10th:*

Ate well, stayed within my calorie budget

Didn't workout tho, went to the gym and found out I forgot my shoes
Then I tried to do step at home..but my knee was feeling really weird, sore, like usual, but there was a burning sensation in a different spot that kinda freaked me out so I stopped and just ate less cals that day

*Saturday December 11th:*

Ate well, even went to a Christmas party in Ottawa and only had one very tiny piece of fudge, lots of veggies and shrimp...and 5 vodka's   but I later threw all that up  so I figure I only ate about 1500 cals that day 

Cardio:
Outdoor running   
up to 30 minutes now but with a 3min Run to 3min Walk ratio (x5), felt really good, it was so pretty out, fresh fallen snow everywhere but the roads were bare...loving it..I"m hooked people, HOOKED!
plus 15 min power walk

Did stretches for about 10 mins too...I'm doing at least 10 mins stretching after EVERY run now...feels good and helps my knees

*Sunday, December 12th:*

Was VERY VERY hungover...   twice and had an excruciating headache OMG..and to make it worse we had to drive back from ottawa and it was SO BRIGHT out from all that snow and then it was sunny     Got home early afternoon, slept for 3 hours, got up, went for a run, ate then back to bed at 7:30 for the night  anyhoo, I digress!

Cardio:

Run *hungover and dehydrated but went anyway*
30 mins of 3min run to 3min walk intervals, plus 15 min walk    It was a litle tougher but I went at night and it was so beautiful and bright from all the snow and the christmas lights..man, some of the houses in my neighbourhood have gorgeous trees and outdoor lights and stuff...loving it    I think I've found my cardio passion


----------



## Jill (Dec 13, 2004)

Cals down the drain Nice to hear you had fun at the xmas party. I went to steves this weekend, bor-ing.

Im glad you are really enjoying the running. Ive recently added in inclines to my tm runs, and they are kicking my ass!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2004)

hee hee, sad when while you are spewing you are thinking..wahoo, I can eat more tomorrow ha ha ha ha

Do you have any FUN parties coming up?  we have one on friday, but no drinking for me..just can't handle it   , my body doesn't like being a toxic waste dump   

How long have you been running Jill?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> silly-ass busy


Oh, Yea baby.   Gettin' busy


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2004)

> *Gary Bear*: Morning hon, how was christmas with the inlaws? Did you behave?


Morning Velvet  

It was short and sweet. couldn't stay long. had to get the kids back home for another xmas party. And of course i was good.

Hungover ?!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet
> 
> It was short and sweet. couldn't stay long. had to get the kids back home for another xmas party. And of course i was good.
> 
> Hungover ?!



  Did you get presents???   

Yep, hungover   won't be doing that for at least another 3 -4 months (I'm not a drinker at all!)  It's never worth it the next day!!  Any more parties to go to?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Did you get presents???
> 
> Yep, hungover  won't be doing that for at least another 3 -4 months (I'm not a drinker at all!) It's never worth it the next day!! Any more parties to go to?


  Yes I got presents ! I am/was a good boy. At least for me I was.

I can't even begin to remember when the last time was I was hungover.

2 more xmas parties before xmas.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2004)

Too bad about the shoes...I HATE it when I do that...luckily, it isn't too often...

Hung over? Hate that too!
I like a good buzz...but not drunk...I have not been drunk in a LONG time...I've got a doozie of a bump on my shin from some dumb antic I pulled while buzzed last winter..
My poor shins...either from that incident or from dead lifts..my modelling days are shot...


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2004)

ha ha, yer funny!  Good morning Mikey


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2004)

*12 MORE DAYS TILL CHRISTMAS!!  *​


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2004)

ok..great. thanks...I gotta work that day anyway...wonder if the gym will be open..


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *12 MORE DAYS TILL CHRISTMAS!! *​


 
Are you the official Xmas count down person?  If you haven't already been designated as such I nominate you !  Can I get a second ? 

Of course you know that for the next 12 days you will have to  post pics of you in variuos  "christmas" attire .


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2004)

I second THAT motion...


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I second THAT motion...


Motion carried !!!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok..great. thanks...I gotta work that day anyway...wonder if the gym will be open..



Mine is...it's open every day of the year    Although, I will NOT be at the gym on Christmas...too many festivities to partake in!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Are you the official Xmas count down person?  If you haven't already been designated as such I nominate you !  Can I get a second ?
> 
> Of course you know that for the next 12 days you will have to  post pics of you in variuos  "christmas" attire .




    I'll see what i can arrange


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I'll see what i can arrange


       You do look good in red !


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Motion carried !!!!!!!


lloks like it is a done deal, J! Gotta love democracy! Now...get to posting!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I'll see what i can arrange


----------



## BritChick (Dec 13, 2004)

Good morning Velvet... hope you had a great weekend!   
I just checked out shipping fees with my sponsor and wanted to let you know while it's still fresh in my head that if you order from Perfect Nutrition again and your order is over $40, tell them you were referred by me (Kerry MacDonald) and they will waive the shipping fees, might save you a few pennies at least.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2004)

boys boys boys!


That's awesome Kerry, I think I'll drop your name next time I order ;-).  My weekend was good, but Sunday was toast due to partying on Saturday..just can't party like I used to hee hee.  What about you? How did the b-day party go?  Did you get a kick out of spongebob?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 13, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> boys boys boys!
> 
> 
> That's awesome Kerry, I think I'll drop your name next time I order ;-).  My weekend was good, but Sunday was toast due to partying on Saturday..just can't party like I used to hee hee.  What about you? How did the b-day party go?  Did you get a kick out of spongebob?



Birthday party was great, everyone showed up so there was me and 14 kids in the theatre 7 boys and 7 girls and they were incredibly well behaved! I enjoyed Sponge Bob, it was definately better than I expected!  
Sunday was fun too, Taryn was singing downtown with her school choir at a Christmas event, very cute.  I noticed that during the concert she was flanked by 3 boys either side of her meanwhile all her other friends were grouped with their girlfriends, these were the same boys that she invited to her party and I must say some very handsome little critters! lol  On the way home she gave me the run down of the cuteness order... funny, I would have put them in the same order, I think I will be locking her up soon.
The rest of my weeekend was absolute hell and I spent most of it wishing I were anywhere but here... but that's a whole other story.   
What are you training today?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey Jeni!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I think I will be locking her up soon. [\QUOTE]
> 
> *LMFAO..hee hee, i don't have a girl    yippeeeee  hee hee hee hee*
> 
> ...


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Jeni!



Hey Rocky Baby  wassup? Have a great weekend?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2004)

Working and didn't feel good  But it's back to the gym after work today and that always puts me in a good mood  How's Max OT treating you?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Working and didn't feel good  But it's back to the gym after work today and that always puts me in a good mood  How's Max OT treating you?



What's wrong with ya?  Got that nasty flu that's going around with a vengence..I"ll have to hop over and catch up in your journal..ive been very bad with that lately   

Still loving Max OT..I've cut one day out tho so I'm only working out 3 days and can run the other 4...and I've exchanged some exercises - still using compound traditional BB exercise..but different ones as i was getting a bit bored with a few.  How's your westside training, and while we're on the subject what is the basic premise?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 13, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> That's shitty Britty, anything you wanna talk about?
> 
> Today I'm training Back and Bi's...I've changed some of my exercises..thrown my delts in on chest/tricep day and I've changed the days of my routine for my second cyle of Max-OT (just finished a four week cycle)  What about you?



Thanks Velvet... I may take you up on it sometime, give some of the other poor bastards I vent to a break!   
I just got back from training hams/glutes and bis, good workout but my low back is trashed! lol  I put calves off until tomorrow, I'm about to start planning a new training split for Jan.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thanks Velvet... I may take you up on it sometime, give some of the other poor bastards I vent to a break!
> I just got back from training hams/glutes and bis, good workout but my low back is trashed! lol  I put calves off until tomorrow, I'm about to start planning a new training split for Jan.



Do you find that your lower back is very sore the day after heavy squats?  Mine was last week but i've never had that happen before..mind you i've never lifted that heavy before 

New split eh?  How exciting!! Getting P to help you with that?  Geez, what am i saying...yer studying to be a PT, you'd have the knowledge of training AND how YOUR body responds at your disposal..that'll be fun to figure out!!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 13, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Do you find that your lower back is very sore the day after heavy squats?  Mine was last week but i've never had that happen before..mind you i've never lifted that heavy before
> 
> New split eh?  How exciting!! Getting P to help you with that?  Geez, what am i saying...yer studying to be a PT, you'd have the knowledge of training AND how YOUR body responds at your disposal..that'll be fun to figure out!!




I think it was the deads that did my back today, I got some good reps with 175lbs but it was work and the Iso Glute just about finished me off! lol
Not sure what I will do with my new split yet, I like working on these things! lol  It will probably take many forms between now and Jan as I re-work my ideas!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> It will probably take many forms between now and Jan as I re-work my ideas!


 That's normal


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2004)

*Monday December 13th*

*Back/Biceps Max OT Week #5 (switched it up)*

*CG HS Pulldown*
45 x 10
60 x 6
70 x 3
80 x 1
100 x 6
100 x 6
100 x 6 PB

Notes:  Need to increase the weight, was using 90 last time I did these, nice improvement!

*WG Cable Rows*
75 x 6
82.5 x 6 PB

Notes:  Need to increase the weight...90 next time

*Hyperextensions* with weight plates
35 x 6
35 x 6

*BB Curl*
40 x 6
45 x 6 PB
45 x 5 PB

Notes:  Wahooo

*DB Alternating Curl*
15 x 6 PB
17.5 x 6 PB

Notes: Wow, getting much stronger, was a very good workout    ..but no mr. treadmill


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2004)

is it week 5 already ?!   You'll be ready for a break by the time i get started  


Nice PB's !!!  You are doing so great on this program strength -wise. how is it doing for you in re: any of your other goals ?


Sorry you had no Mr. treadmill today


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2004)

My running program is right on track Gary Bear so I'm really happy with that..In 9 weeks I'll be running 30 mins straight 4 days a week, I'm really looking forward to that, then I'm going to set my sights on running a 5K in the spring...I love the endorphin rush I get while running, especially when I'm outside, it's so very enjoyable..who knew eh?  I dont think i've lost any pounds on the scale but I feel smaller so I'm happy!  Do you know when you are starting Max OT?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> My running program is right on track Gary Bear so I'm really happy with that..In 9 weeks I'll be running 30 mins straight 4 days a week, I'm really looking forward to that, then I'm going to set my sights on running a 5K in the spring...I love the endorphin rush I get while running, especially when I'm outside, it's so very enjoyable..who knew eh? I dont think i've lost any pounds on the scale but I feel smaller so I'm happy! Do you know when you are starting Max OT?


You feel smaller ?   I doubt if  you are smaller. As strong as you have become you are probably bigger but weigh about the same  or less. or was that what you meant?

I wish I could get enthusiastic about running. But i ran soooooooooo much in H.s. for football and wrestling I swore I'd never do it again after H.S. 

I start Max OT on the 26th. Been busy getting workouts planned and stuff like that .


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You feel smaller ?   I doubt if  you are smaller. As strong as you have become you are probably bigger but weigh about the same  or less. or was that what you meant?
> 
> I wish I could get enthusiastic about running. But i ran soooooooooo much in H.s. for football and wrestling I swore I'd never do it again after H.S.
> 
> I start Max OT on the 26th. Been busy getting workouts planned and stuff like that .



Ya, smaller as in I don't feel bloated hee hee

Were you MADE to run for football and therefore it wasn't pleasurable because you didn't do it becuase you really wanted to do it?

Cool, I'll be doing another 4 weeks, then I'm gonna take one week off..but I'll likely go right back to Max OT after my layoff..I like this way of training!  I'm so excited that you are going to try it too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya, smaller as in I don't feel bloated hee hee
> 
> Were you MADE to run for football and therefore it wasn't pleasurable because you didn't do it becuase you really wanted to do it?
> 
> Cool, I'll be doing another 4 weeks, then I'm gonna take one week off..but I'll likely go right back to Max OT after my layoff..I like this way of training! I'm so excited that you are going to try it too!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah stadium steps


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2004)

I think I'll work up to those ;-)  I hear they are killer!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> boys boys boys!


hey...just trying to stake my claim...before hot, rich, Corvette guy gets you...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I got some good reps with 175lbs but it was work and the Iso Glute just about finished me off! lol


u are dead lifitng 175? You rock, BC!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2004)

Morning Gorgeous Lady  


Whats on the workout schedule today ?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

Velveeta said:
			
		

> *BB Curl
> *40 x 6
> 45 x 6 PB
> 45 x 5 PB
> ...


 
 I like the notes.  Congrats


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> What's wrong with ya?  Got that nasty flu that's going around with a vengence..I"ll have to hop over and catch up in your journal..ive been very bad with that lately
> 
> Still loving Max OT..I've cut one day out tho so I'm only working out 3 days and can run the other 4...and I've exchanged some exercises - still using compound traditional BB exercise..but different ones as i was getting a bit bored with a few.  How's your westside training, and while we're on the subject what is the basic premise?


Yeah, I must be getting the flu or something. But I can't take off work because I'm in the middle of being offered a new and much better job. Wouldn't look good to not show up, LOL. 

Sounds good with the Max OT! So do you like running or is it for a guy, LOL   

Westside is for powerlifting. It's designed to improve your 3 main lifts- Bench, Squat and Dead.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey...just trying to stake my claim...before hot, rich, Corvette guy gets you...


   Cadillac, not Corvette..geesh..ha ha, Morning Mikey baby!  How ya feeling now?  Are you still subbering frub a code?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Gorgeous Lady
> 
> 
> Whats on the workout schedule today ?



Good morning Gary Bear!   x 100

Um today is running day..and abs      What about you???


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I like the notes.  Congrats



Thanks Lukey...how are the lips?    I read your journal!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I must be getting the flu or something. But I can't take off work because I'm in the middle of being offered a new and much better job. Wouldn't look good to not show up, LOL.
> 
> Sounds good with the Max OT! So do you like running or is it for a guy, LOL
> 
> Westside is for powerlifting. It's designed to improve your 3 main lifts- Bench, Squat and Dead.



Well I hope you feel better hon..flu is nasty!  New job eh?  Do tell!!!

I was wondering the same thing about the running, but nope, 1/2 the running I do is at home (outside) and I love it and this weekend my girlfriend called me to tell me what she's 'heard' about mr. treadmill so now I'm not pining for him anymore (much)..apparently he's a huge partier (he's early 40's), treats women like prizes and is not the kind to ever settle down...granted, i must take this 'information' with a grain of salt but it certainly does put me on guard to say the least!  This is exactly the OPPOSITE of what I'm looking for in a life partner!  So, I realized that, nope, I love running because of how it makes me feel not because of someone else..and that my friends ROCKS!   

So Westside, do you do other lifts besides the 3 powerlifting ones?  Are you going to get into the sport of powerlifting Rocky?  Is it high or low volume?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Thanks Lukey...how are the lips?  I read your journal!


 
Why didn't you say hi then? 



_"I love my lips"_

_




_


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

my son watches veggie tales


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Well I hope you feel better hon..flu is nasty!  New job eh?  Do tell!!!
> 
> I was wondering the same thing about the running, but nope, 1/2 the running I do is at home (outside) and I love it and this weekend my girlfriend called me to tell me what she's 'heard' about mr. treadmill so now I'm not pining for him anymore (much)..apparently he's a huge partier (he's early 40's), treats women like prizes and is not the kind to ever settle down...granted, i must take this 'information' with a grain of salt but it certainly does put me on guard to say the least!  This is exactly the OPPOSITE of what I'm looking for in a life partner!  So, I realized that, nope, I love running because of how it makes me feel not because of someone else..and that my friends ROCKS!
> 
> So Westside, do you do other lifts besides the 3 powerlifting ones?  Are you going to get into the sport of powerlifting Rocky?  Is it high or low volume?


Sorry to hear about the "running guy" but you deserve the best Jeni! I like running too, will wait till it's warmer out though before I start that up again 

The job is a huge step up, skipping about 5 levels, and would be WAY over my head. But they really want ME in that job and are willing to bring in special people to train me. Since it's a secure position in the intelligence community I can't really say much more about it. I'm excited and nervous though.

In Westside we do other lifts also, but they all revolve around the 3 main lifts and help in some way. So it's different than a BB split. I've got about a weeks worth in my journal now and I'll post the "schedule" I go by. 

Yeah, I'm not going to cut it in BB'ing since I  hate my body so much, but maybe powerlifting is something I can follow through on hopefully.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

Oh, and I LOVE Veggie Tales!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Cadillac, not Corvette..geesh..ha ha, Morning Mikey baby! How ya feeling now? *Are you still subbering frub a code?*


Thats sooo cute !


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> my son watches veggie tales


So do my little AND older sisters


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

Here's Westside-


> Monday-Max effort sq/dl day
> 
> 1) Main max effort exercise (do only one of the following) (do singles on the sq and dl, max set of 3 on GM)
> A) low or high box squat (can use a variety of bars, ie safety squat bar, manta ray, front squat harness, buffalo bar, and cambered squat bar)
> ...


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Burner02*
_hey...just trying to stake my claim...before hot, rich, Corvette guy gets you..._
__



			
				Velvet said:
			
		

> Cadillac, not Corvette..geesh..ha ha, Morning Mikey baby! How ya feeling now? Are you still subbering frub a code?


Damn , I thought he was talking about me


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 14, 2004)

Morning Vel     Did you catch the Swan last night?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about the "running guy" but you deserve the best Jeni! I like running too, will wait till it's warmer out though before I start that up again
> 
> The job is a huge step up, skipping about 5 levels, and would be WAY over my head. But they really want ME in that job and are willing to bring in special people to train me. Since it's a secure position in the intelligence community I can't really say much more about it. I'm excited and nervous though.
> 
> ...



WOW, that's awesome about the job...what a great opportunity for you buddy!  Way to go and good luck with the training, I'm sure you'll love it!

 no body hating around here mister    but I'm glad that you are enjoying Westside...I used to be on another forum before IM where the majority of men where using that program and making good gains   I'll have to wander over to your journal today!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Here's Westside-


What are these doubles and triples all about???  I've never heard of that term before   Looks good tho!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by *Burner02*
> _hey...just trying to stake my claim...before hot, rich, Corvette guy gets you..._
> __
> 
> ...


LMAO..oh I'm sure he was Gary Bear, I must have read it wrong


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Vel     Did you catch the Swan last night?



OMG She's ALIVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! Ha ha, Hi Andy, glad you are back, I've missed you!!  Ya, I watched it for the first half hour then went to bed..long day..so who won?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

Here are my favorite Christmas baking recipes, two of which have been handed down in my family for generations.

*Best Fudge Ever and Really Really Quick*

1 2/3 c Sugar
2/3c Evaporated Milk
2 tb Butter
1/2 tsp Salt
2 c Mini Marshmellows
1 1/2 c Semi Sweet Chocolate Chips
1/2c Chopped Walnuts
1 tsp Vanilla

Line an 8 inch (2L) cake pan with foil and set aside.
In a large heavy saucepan, combine sugar, evaporated milk, butter and salt; Cook over medium heat, stirring until mixture comes to a full boil.  Boil for 5 minutes, stirring constantly; Remove from heat.
Add Marshmellows, choco chips, nuts and vanilla.  Stir vigorously until marshmellows are melted and smoothly combined.  Pour into prepared pan.
Refrigerate for 1 to 2 hours or until firm.  Cut into 1 inch squares.
Makes 64 pieces

Can be refrigerated in an airtight container for up to 1 week

Totals: 62 calories; 1 g protein; 2 g fat, 10g carbs per square


*Shortbread*

Cream 1 c Soft butter until fluffy
Add 1/2 c icing sugar gradually until light and fluffy
Add 1 c flour and 1/2c cornstarch and gradually kneed on a floured surface.

Drop by spoonfuls onto an Ungreased cookie sheet.  If desired, push your thumb into the middle of each cookie and add a piece of walnut, 1/2 cherry, sprinkles or broken candy cane before baking. 

If you want to cut out shapes, refrigerate dougt about 30 mins before rolling out about 1/2".

Bake at 325 degrees for 10 minutes.  BUT WATCH CLOSELY..they are done when they are still white on top and JUST browning along the edges..good job for the kids..to watch the cookies.

Makes about 2 1/2 dozen


*Sugar Cookies*

Preheat oven to 350 degrees

Cream together:
1/2 c shortening
1 cup sugar
Add:
1 well beaten egg
2 tb milk
1/2 tsp vanilla

Beat until light and fluffy

Blend together in a separate bowl:
1 3/4 c Flour
2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt

Add to creamed mixture and combine well.  Chill dough.
Cut shapes into rolled out dough on a floured surface.

Bake on greased baking sheets for 6 - 10 minutes..again get the kids to watch them.

Makes 5 dozen yummy cookies


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 14, 2004)

psssssssstt


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

WOW, strangers are just crawling out of the wood work today   Morning Stevie Poo


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

FUDGE!  

Thanks Velvet


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> What are these doubles and triples all about???  I've never heard of that term before   Looks good tho!


Doubles and triples- just doing sets of 2-3 reps. Do 2 reps, add more weight, do 2 reps, add more weight...keep doing that until you reach your max.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Here are my favorite Christmas baking recipes, two of which have been handed down in my family for generations.
> 
> *Best Fudge Ever and Really Really Quick*
> 
> ...



Ugh... you are going to make me fat!   
Good morning lovely lady.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

yep...I am awww stuppy....
my voice is completely shot too....with the exception of one business call to make, I am gonna keep my mouth shut..except to drink..


So.....Corvette guy is out? he heeee!  There's a chance for us mere mortals then!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 14, 2004)

> ..but no mr. treadmill




and that is a bad thing??


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> and that is a bad thing??


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

*Tuesday December 14th*

Treadmill running

3 min run at 5.5mph to 3 min walk at 3.8 mph for 30 minutes

Looky that, mr. treadmill came and ran beside me, we actually had a really great chat...I'm still taking the latest info with a grain of salt, cause he has so far given me no indication of there being truth in it.  He said we should go out and run together   He was also asking me what I was doing over the holidays..I made it a point to say that I'm taking the first week of January off    Dontcha think that's a perfect time to learn how to ski? 

  I've gotten much sneakier in my old age


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Treadmill running
> 
> 3 min run at 5.5mph to 3 min walk at 3.8 mph for 30 minutes
> 
> ...


Imagine how sneaky you will be when you're as old as me


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2004)

Here's your Xmas card . LOL  Not really just thought it was funny 
http://www.transio.com/cards/xmas.swf


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

All i get is a blank screen with 'done' in the status bar   I'm having troubles with flash macromedia crap...explain it to me


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> All i get is a blank screen with 'done' in the status bar  I'm having troubles with flash macromedia crap...explain it to me


It was an Arnold -like guy in a santa's hat singing Jingle barbells. You didn't miss much .


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> It was an Arnold -like guy in a santa's hat singing Jingle barbells. You didn't miss much .



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I would have liked to see that..damn puter!  Thanks Gary Bear


----------



## klmclean (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Velvet, haven't been around much, been Christmas shopping non-stop! Only got two more gifts to buy. Yipeee! I see you've been doing some running. I was thinking of starting to run in January, I hear it really makes your legs lean. 

Tomorrow is a big day, getting my nails and hair done. I'm usually blonde and a couple of months ago I coloured it copper it looked nice, but I'm tired of it already, so back to the old me


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

Morning Jeni! If Mr. Treadmill can't take you skiing, I'll come get you!


----------



## klmclean (Dec 15, 2004)

Morning Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hi Velvet, haven't been around much, been Christmas shopping non-stop! Only got two more gifts to buy. Yipeee! I see you've been doing some running. I was thinking of starting to run in January, I hear it really makes your legs lean.
> 
> Tomorrow is a big day, getting my nails and hair done. I'm usually blonde and a couple of months ago I coloured it copper it looked nice, but I'm tired of it already, so back to the old me



Morning Kerri 
Wow, yer farther ahead than I, I have about 10 more to buy..but I know what I need to get and that's 3/4's of the battle isn't it?  

Ya, running is a very efficient form of exercise, especially for calorie burning but it's still very important to lift weights so you don't get imbalances and you stay strong and powerful! rawrrr

We need pics of your coppery you!  I bet it looks pretty...so is it a big day because you are going to the salon or are you going to a party?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Morning Jeni! If Mr. Treadmill can't take you skiing, I'll come get you!



morning honey bunny smookey pookey boogie woogie rocky baby 

Ok, I'm up for skiing wit ya   hey look at that, you are post #1000 in my journal.. OMG, I kept a journal long enuff to hit post #1000


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2004)

Morning Sweetie !!!  


What part of your gorgeous body are you working today ?  Looking forward to seeing the PB's


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Sweetie !!!
> 
> 
> What part of your gorgeous body are you working today ?  Looking forward to seeing the PB's



Morning Gary Bear  

Um, today is chest/delt/triceps day!  Wahoo.  What about you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> morning honey bunny smookey pookey boogie woogie rocky baby
> 
> Ok, I'm up for skiing wit ya   hey look at that, you are post #1000 in my journal.. OMG, I kept a journal long enuff to hit post #1000


Post 1,000! Yahooo. So what's my prize?!? Is it kisses or whips?! Nevermind, surprise me


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2004)

oooooooooo, that would hurt wouldn't it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> oooooooooo, that would hurt wouldn't it?


Aha ha ha! I love it   I'm saving this, keep it coming


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Post 1,000! Yahooo. So what's my prize?!? Is it kisses or whips?! Nevermind, surprise me


Quote:
Originally Posted by *rock4832*
_I'm kinda shy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Gary Bear
> 
> Um, today is chest/delt/triceps day! Wahoo. What about you?


Hmmmm  more curls and SOMA !!!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2004)

Ya, I'm with Gary on that one! 

What is a SOMA?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya, I'm with Gary on that one!
> 
> What is a SOMA?


Sittin' on my ass !


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 15, 2004)

Monring Vel 

Little Nipply this morn, eh?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 15, 2004)

Morning Vel     Did you watch the Biggest Loser last night??


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

Oh, I'm not shy on here though LOL!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Monring Vel
> 
> Little Nipply this morn, eh?


Oh ya, VERY nipply, not sure what the temp is, but when the roads are white, and it's not snow, you know it's damn cold out!

How are ya stranger?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 15, 2004)

Good morning.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Vel     Did you watch the Biggest Loser last night??



Hi Andy 

Yep, I did, Unbelievable...was an a$$hole!  I can't believe he's such a snake to vote her off after all that 'alliance' crap.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm not shy on here though LOL!



Ya got that right!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning.



Good morning Britty   What's new and exciting today?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 15, 2004)

It's 6:15am, I've been up for about 5 minutes... I haven't a clue at this point! lol
Actually today is my day off from training, got a chiro appt. then I am going to Safeway to do a MASSIVE Christmas grocery shop and get all my ingredients for baking goodies, then it's school tonight.   
Hope you have a good workout!!!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> It's 6:15am, I've been up for about 5 minutes... I haven't a clue at this point! lol
> Actually today is my day off from training, got a chiro appt. then I am going to Safeway to do a MASSIVE Christmas grocery shop and get all my ingredients for baking goodies, then it's school tonight.
> Hope you have a good workout!!!



Wow, I thought you were on bright and early today!  Have a relaxing day!  So you can actually, um like, bake..and not eat it all? I KNOW I can't do that..I can bypass any kind of goodie outside my home..but if it's in a cupboard somewhere in my house...it's baaaaaaaaaaaaaaad news!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Wow, I thought you were on bright and early today!  Have a relaxing day!  So you can actually, um like, bake..and not eat it all? I KNOW I can't do that..I can bypass any kind of goodie outside my home..but if it's in a cupboard somewhere in my house...it's baaaaaaaaaaaaaaad news!



Oh heck no... I'm gonna eat it too!  I realized yesterday I have 17 days until the contest diet starts and next year could be a really long season for me... I am getting panicked, need to start consuming large quantities of crap!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh heck no... I'm gonna eat it too!  I realized yesterday I have 17 days until the contest diet starts and next year could be a really long season for me... I am getting panicked, need to start consuming large quantities of crap!



bwahahahaha..17 days   make the most of em girl!  Party hard..shovel in the crap and then you'll WANT to eat stict again


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 15, 2004)

I would have voted her off as well. 

It is a game and if she is that gullible to fall for the Alliance thing, then she deserves the boot.  I couldn't stand here anyway, she was a whiny bitch.  I found it funny at the end when she was saying she would have a can do attitude.  She still bitched and complained about everything.

Oh and I am doing well Velvet, Back is doing alot better, no more pain  .  Wife has all the Christmas shopping done.. I know, Iknow.  I just have to take Kyle out, so he can get a gift for her.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I would have voted her off as well.
> 
> It is a game and if she is that gullible to fall for the Alliance thing, then she deserves the boot.  I couldn't stand here anyway, she was a whiny bitch.  I found it funny at the end when she was saying she would have a can do attitude.  She still bitched and complained about everything.
> 
> Oh and I am doing well Velvet, Back is doing alot better, no more pain  .  Wife has all the Christmas shopping done.. I know, Iknow.  I just have to take Kyle out, so he can get a gift for her.



ha ha, you could be right, problem is, I've only watched two episodes..so I don't know any of their histories....I like the guy personal trainer tho, he seems to know his $hit..not to sure about the female one!

So what do think Kyle will get ya?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 15, 2004)

Yeah the Guy trainer is good.  Connects with the clients on more than a training level.  He provides inspiration.  Don't really like the Chick trainer too much, she's a bitch...Alright I have used bitch enough today.

As for what Kyle will get I don't know.  We are going to have to chat on the way to the mall.. see what he thinks mom would like.    Actually I don't have a clue.  Any good Ideas?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Yeah the Guy trainer is good.  Connects with the clients on more than a training level.  He provides inspiration.  Don't really like the Chick trainer too much, she's a bitch...Alright I have used bitch enough today.
> 
> As for what Kyle will get I don't know.  We are going to have to chat on the way to the mall.. see what he thinks mom would like.    Actually I don't have a clue.  Any good Ideas?



hummm..not sure what she likes..does she have hobbies?  Jewelry usually works..I used to get that for my mom when I was little...she saved them..ha ha, I Can't believe I thought she'd like that stuff   Just let him pick out whatever he sees (as long as it doesn't cost a mint of course)


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2004)

*Wednesday December 15th*

*Chest/Delts/Triceps - Max OT Week #5*

*Bench*
45 x 12
55 x 6
65 x 3
75 x 1
80 x 6
80 x 6
80 x 6 

Notes: yippee skippee, made reps

*Incline DB Press*
25 x 6
30 x 6
30 x 6

Notes:  Yippee skippee, made reps again

*DB Delt Press*
25 x 6
25 x 6

Notes: Tough on last rep of both sets, this is the first time I've put delts in with a chest workout

*DB L-Laterals*
12.5 x 6
12.5 x 6

Notes: OMG, I think I can go up on these 

*CG Bench*
45 x 6
55 x 6

Notes:  First time doing these for triceps, dont' like em..going back to skulls   

*Triceps Pressdown*
75 x 6
80 x 6 PB  

Notes: um...nuttin


Good workout, not great, but good..didn't get a good enuff triceps w/o and I did a lot of talking with mr. treadmill


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

Looks like a great w/o Jeni! Nice strength. Why didn't you like the CG Bench? So much better for you than ext's.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Looks like a great w/o Jeni! Nice strength. Why didn't you like the CG Bench? So much better for you than ext's.



Thanks!  I found it irritated my fuQked up rotator cuff..I don't go there     Besides, Skulls are just as good..and I love doing extensions, I won't take them out of my program, just change the attachments from time to time


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *Chest/Delts/Triceps - Max OT Week #5*
> 
> *Bench*
> 45 x 12
> ...


*This mr. treadmill stuff is getting out of hand  It's fine when you are on the treadmill . he is mr.treadmill not mr. workout ! LOL  *


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

>


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

>




nice monkey, where did you get it??


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *This mr. treadmill stuff is getting out of hand  It's fine when you are on the treadmill . he is mr.treadmill not mr. workout ! LOL  *



LMFAO..ha ha ha, that made me laugh out loud at work like a crazy person 

Na, no elbow probs KNOCK ON WOOD...but my rotator is a very delicate thing...and I just didn't like the feel of it in a number of different spots...besides, I'm doing well with the skulls and want to step them up a notch!  Thanks for the kudos...yer the best Gary Bear  x 1000


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> nice monkey, where did you get it??



Your house..wanna touch it?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2004)

lol...my house??  how did you get it??

okay, I'll touch it.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Your house..wanna touch it?


 

 and you were commenting  about the test/hormone level in my journal


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> LMFAO..ha ha ha, that made me laugh out loud at work like a crazy person
> 
> Na, no elbow probs KNOCK ON WOOD...but my rotator is a very delicate thing...and I just didn't like the feel of it in a number of different spots...besides, I'm doing well with the skulls and want to step them up a notch! Thanks for the kudos...yer the best Gary Bear  x 1000


Wow  , I'm up to x 1000 now !!!!!    



Did anybody look at you funny ?  lol


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol...my house??  how did you get it??
> 
> okay, I'll touch it.



Somebody who was there gave it to me


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wow  , I'm up to x 1000 now !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Did anybody look at you funny ?  lol



na, it's pretty common for me to burst out laughing at work amidst frantic typing , most of us chat every day here between work thingys


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Somebody who was there gave it to me




really??


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> really??


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Andy
> 
> Yep, I did, Unbelievable...was an a$$hole!  I can't believe he's such a snake to vote her off after all that 'alliance' crap.


alliance, shmalliance...
I hate that shat...ever since season 1, survivor...
the only reality show i like is The Amazing Race. It's just you and your team mate.
Talk about the ultimate road trip....

Hiya J!
How long does it take for your car to warm up then...brrr....it was flurrying here a bit...


----------



## klmclean (Dec 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Kerri
> Wow, yer farther ahead than I, I have about 10 more to buy..but I know what I need to get and that's 3/4's of the battle isn't it?
> 
> Ya, running is a very efficient form of exercise, especially for calorie burning but it's still very important to lift weights so you don't get imbalances and you stay strong and powerful! rawrrr
> ...


Finally finished my Christmas shopping  I'll try to get some pics up tomorrow, I need new batteries for my digital camera and keep forgetting to pick them up.  No party, just a big day at the salon, and expensive too  Nails and hair $170.00, yikes, bad timing with Christmas around the corner. I've always been blonde and I decided a couple of months ago to colour my hair red, very drastic and shocking, but everyone seemed to like it. But, the thrill is over and I got sick of it pretty quick. I missed the old me. So now I feel like my old self again. I think blondes really do have more fun   Looking forward to starting to run in January, I'm hoping to see some good results as far as defining my legs. Anyways, off to bed for me, been a long day. Good night


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 16, 2004)

Good morning vel!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I found it irritated my fuQked up rotator cuff..I don't go there     Besides, Skulls are just as good..and I love doing extensions, I won't take them out of my program, just change the attachments from time to time


Morning Sexy! I don't want to press the point but I just wonder if you were doing them right. It's actually easier on the rotator cuff. Did you keep your elbows tucked and bring the bar down to your sternum, upper ab area? Also, you don't need to grip it really close. Just inside Shoulder is fine. Skulls are fine for some people but others it will build up problems, trust me. I don't want to see you 3 years down the road and not able to lift because of a fuQked up elbow (I know). Anyway, how's your day


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> alliance, shmalliance...
> I hate that shat...ever since season 1, survivor...
> the only reality show i like is The Amazing Race. It's just you and your team mate.
> Talk about the ultimate road trip....
> ...



hi Mikey!  I don't watch the amazing race..actually I'm not much for tv..I'd rather read or putter around getting stuff done!  If you have a good car it doesn't take long to get warm, besides your body adjusts to the cold


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

KLM said:
			
		

> Finally finished my Christmas shopping  I'll try to get some pics up tomorrow, I need new batteries for my digital camera and keep forgetting to pick them up


O man! Doesn't it suck being done  I was having fun 

Make sure to get Nickle metal Hydride's not regular or rechargable alkalines.(they'd only last like 1/2 an hr.  )



Morning Velvet!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Finally finished my Christmas shopping  I'll try to get some pics up tomorrow, I need new batteries for my digital camera and keep forgetting to pick them up.  No party, just a big day at the salon, and expensive too  Nails and hair $170.00, yikes, bad timing with Christmas around the corner. I've always been blonde and I decided a couple of months ago to colour my hair red, very drastic and shocking, but everyone seemed to like it. But, the thrill is over and I got sick of it pretty quick. I missed the old me. So now I feel like my old self again. I think blondes really do have more fun   Looking forward to starting to run in January, I'm hoping to see some good results as far as defining my legs. Anyways, off to bed for me, been a long day. Good night



Good lord, $170?  I haven't been to a salon to get my hair cut/done in over 10 years..I wont' let them touch it, too many oopsies have occured in salons ha ha ha

I'm aiming to finish my shopping too by the end of this weekend..so I can sit back and enjoy friends coming over to enjoy them!  Glad to see that you will start running, you can be a newbie like me!  Have you ever run before?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Morning Sexy! I don't want to press the point but I just wonder if you were doing them right. It's actually easier on the rotator cuff. Did you keep your elbows tucked and bring the bar down to your sternum, upper ab area? Also, you don't need to grip it really close. Just inside Shoulder is fine. Skulls are fine for some people but others it will build up problems, trust me. I don't want to see you 3 years down the road and not able to lift because of a fuQked up elbow (I know). Anyway, how's your day



Hey Rocky   Yep, I did keep my elbows in..I didn't at first but remembered that that was proper form..but I may not have gone that far down my chest on the lowering...I think I went to nipple level   OMG, I said Nipple        Yep, I kept my grip just inside shoulder width...ok, so maybe for ONE set I'll try lowering the bar to my sternum and see how it goes, but if it still doesn't feel right, I"m back to skulls 

So how are ya?  What's new and exciting? What did you get your girlfriend (wife?) for Christmas??


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning Ivy   One more day!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2004)

*Thursday December 16*

Today is rest day...was gonna run, but my knee is upset so I think I'll take it easy...besides I have an all day meeting today with the new Big Kahuna..so I won't be online much at all.  Hope you all have a great day..um lets see now..

*9 DAYS TILL CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> hi Mikey!  I don't watch the amazing race..actually I'm not much for tv..I'd rather read or putter around getting stuff done!  If you have a good car it doesn't take long to get warm, besides your body adjusts to the cold


well, that is one of the few shows I do like to watch...

heh heee! You said adjusts to cold...maybe you do...'cause....you are part eskimo..living in Canada...

Good morning, J!
Have a great day! My pillow is summoning me..


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2004)

Nite Nite sweetie!  See ya tomorrow!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hey Rocky   Yep, I did keep my elbows in..I didn't at first but remembered that that was proper form..but I may not have gone that far down my chest on the lowering...I think I went to nipple level   OMG, I said Nipple        Yep, I kept my grip just inside shoulder width...ok, so maybe for ONE set I'll try lowering the bar to my sternum and see how it goes, but if it still doesn't feel right, I"m back to skulls
> 
> So how are ya?  What's new and exciting? What did you get your girlfriend (wife?) for Christmas??


Try it and see how you like it. If done correctly it should be easy on your shoulder, it is on mine  I got Lisa a dragonflly necklace made outta emeralds (her favorite). I've never bought her expensive jewelry before, but this is a special christmas  How's your christmas shopping going?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2004)

oooooooooo, that sounds nice!  She certainly deserves to feel extra special this Christmas ;-)  What do you think she'll get you?  

I'm actually just writing out the rest of the stuff I need to get for christmas..at least I know what, and where to get most of the stuff..so I'm good to go!

Have a great day!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm getting an Ipod. I already know that  But her B-day is this Saturday and I don't have anything planned for that


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2004)

SWEET!  I want one of those too!  Geez, you better get on that b-day bandwagon soon!  What about a gift certificate for a day at a really nice spa?  All ladies love to be pampered!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> SWEET!  I want one of those too!  Geez, you better get on that b-day bandwagon soon!  What about a gift certificate for a day at a really nice spa?  All ladies love to be pampered!


That's a good idea, but she wants a really romantic dinner and such. Problem is I'm transferring to that new job and I'll be working from last saturday through half of Jan straight. don't know when I can swing that. She understands that but I still feel bad and wish I could do something now.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 16, 2004)

Whew !!!! I made it here . LOL

Morning Sweetheart  


I like you website url in your sig    Have a GREAT day ! xoxoxo


----------



## BritChick (Dec 16, 2004)

Have a great day Velvet, hope the knee is feeling better real soon!


----------



## klmclean (Dec 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good lord, $170? I haven't been to a salon to get my hair cut/done in over 10 years..I wont' let them touch it, too many oopsies have occured in salons ha ha ha
> 
> I'm aiming to finish my shopping too by the end of this weekend..so I can sit back and enjoy friends coming over to enjoy them! Glad to see that you will start running, you can be a newbie like me! Have you ever run before?


I have ran before, but nothing serious, so I'm going to put all my effort into it and see what results I can get. I'm  getting real tired of the cardio equipment. I need a new challenge. Oh, yes, I'm starting a boxing class in January too, it's an hour and a half long and it's a killer, this guy is a "real boxer" who teaches the class, and, it's not like a kickboxing aerobics class, he trains you as if you are actually going to be a boxer, skipping, lots of abs etcetra, I can't wait


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hiya J!
Looks like I missed you for the day...

Have a great night!
Looks like I am gonna stay out of the gym one more day....is killing me..but I want to recover...


----------



## Velvet (Dec 17, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That's a good idea, but she wants a really romantic dinner and such. Problem is I'm transferring to that new job and I'll be working from last saturday through half of Jan straight. don't know when I can swing that. She understands that but I still feel bad and wish I could do something now.



Do you work nights then?  HOW ABOUT a nice romantic breakfast in bed then? Flowers, yummy meal..snuggling and then on to the x-rated stuff?  Find a way Rock...!  How are ya today?  Only one more gift to go for me...my grandmother that I rarely see, havent' got a clue


----------



## Velvet (Dec 17, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> I have ran before, but nothing serious, so I'm going to put all my effort into it and see what results I can get. I'm  getting real tired of the cardio equipment. I need a new challenge. Oh, yes, I'm starting a boxing class in January too, it's an hour and a half long and it's a killer, this guy is a "real boxer" who teaches the class, and, it's not like a kickboxing aerobics class, he trains you as if you are actually going to be a boxer, skipping, lots of abs etcetra, I can't wait



Wow, that does sound like a challenging class..and hour and a half is a long time..take it easy eh, don't want you hurting yourself!  I like the idea of all the skipping and it not being so 'tae bo'..I never liked that series..I thought he did the moves way to quickly and you risked joint overextension big time!

How are ya today Kerri?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 17, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hiya J!
> Looks like I missed you for the day...
> 
> Have a great night!
> Looks like I am gonna stay out of the gym one more day....is killing me..but I want to recover...


Ya, I know it sucks, but resting is the best medicine. Take care of yourself Mikey!


Oh and hi Britty and Gary Bear


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey Hottie!
I do feel mucho better...as well as I feel I am gonna get until I am fully recovered...gonna go hammer my chest and bis tonight...

let's see how much this cold affected the muscle..


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Do you work nights then?  HOW ABOUT a nice romantic breakfast in bed then? Flowers, yummy meal..snuggling and then on to the x-rated stuff?  Find a way Rock...!  How are ya today?  Only one more gift to go for me...my grandmother that I rarely see, havent' got a clue


I'm working 16 hour days for awhile. Like today  We had some good time last night together, it'll be our last for awhile. Grandmothers always like shawls!  My grandparents will only accept Burger King coupons    They eat 3 meals there a day. I have such a problem with that!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 17, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm working 16 hour days for awhile. Like today  We had some good time last night together, it'll be our last for awhile. Grandmothers always like shawls!  My grandparents will only accept Burger King coupons    They eat 3 meals there a day. I have such a problem with that!



Burger King?  ha ha ha, too funny, I hate burger king...that crap doesn't sit well with me...literally 

Good idea, but my granny isn't the shawl totin type...she likes crosswords and cats...I get the same thing every year, wanna get something different.

Oh, and you'll think of sumthin for Lisa I'm sure


----------



## Velvet (Dec 17, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey Hottie!
> I do feel mucho better...as well as I feel I am gonna get until I am fully recovered...gonna go hammer my chest and bis tonight...
> 
> let's see how much this cold affected the muscle..



Hi pookey bunny, wassup?  Waaaaaaaaaaaaay glad you feel better..it'll be a good day    Friday, wahoooooooooooooooooooooie  What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 17, 2004)

Morning Velvet  


Hey , how many days until Xmas ?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Morning Vel


----------



## klmclean (Dec 17, 2004)

Morning Velvet  

Have a great weekend! Got any plans?  My best friend is coming in today for two weeks, I can't wait to see her. She's christening her son this weekend and I'm the godmother. I'm stuck on what to get as a christening gift though   Any ideas? I want something he can keep forever, but no jewlery, she's not into that.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet
> 
> 
> Hey , how many days until Xmas ?


YEA!  What he said! 

We're lost with out our daily countdown from vel.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Gary Bear, Kerri, Lukey and Andy


*7 MORE DAYS TILL CHRISTMAS*

OMG, I can't believe it's only a week away..if I was still a kid, this would be about the time that I'd stop sleeping from the excitement


----------



## Velvet (Dec 17, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet
> 
> Have a great weekend! Got any plans?  My best friend is coming in today for two weeks, I can't wait to see her. She's christening her son this weekend and I'm the godmother. I'm stuck on what to get as a christening gift though   Any ideas? I want something he can keep forever, but no jewlery, she's not into that.




Wow, what a wonderful gesture from your friend...God mother eh?  Hum, gifts   How about a nice pewter picture frame with his name and christening date and your name (i.e 'from your Godmother Kerri...) engraved on it?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hope you have a wonderful Christmas


----------



## Velvet (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks Lukey..are you heading out on vacation today?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 17, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Gary Bear, Kerri, Lukey and Andy
> 
> 
> *7 MORE DAYS TILL CHRISTMAS*
> ...



Oh come off it Velvet... I bet you're not sleeping either!   

Have a great day!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

I didn't know Canadians celebrated Christmas


----------



## Velvet (Dec 17, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh come off it Velvet... I bet you're not sleeping either!
> 
> Have a great day!!!



ha ha, caught me!

Santa's coming    Santa's coming    Santa's coming    Santa's coming    Santa's coming    Santa's coming    Santa's coming    Santa's coming    Santa's coming    Santa's coming    Santa's coming    Santa's coming    Santa's coming    Santa's coming    Santa's coming    Santa's coming    Santa's coming    Santa's coming    Santa's coming    Santa's coming    Santa's coming


----------



## Velvet (Dec 17, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I didn't know Canadians celebrated Christmas



 none of that mister...we Canadians Rock eh?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

You certainly do


----------



## Velvet (Dec 17, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> You certainly do


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Thanks Lukey..are you heading out on vacation today?


I think i'm the only one that isn't 

But I don't have anybody 'that' special to spend this holiday with...  O well, maybe next year


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I think i'm the only one that isn't
> 
> But I don't have anybody 'that' special to spend this holiday with...  O well, maybe next year


I'm not man. I'm working straight through the holidays.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm not man. I'm working straight through the holidays.


 

Maybe i'll drive down to NC and take Andrea out


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

Haha, or take me to the cheesecake factory. LOL


----------



## Velvet (Dec 17, 2004)

What's this about cheesecake in MY journal?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Maybe i'll drive down to NC and take Andrea out



Good plan, just don't piss her off or she'll put treadmarks on your face   We mustn't EVER let her live that one down


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> What's this about cheesecake in MY journal?


Want some cheesecake?!?


----------



## klmclean (Dec 17, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Wow, what a wonderful gesture from your friend...God mother eh? Hum, gifts  How about a nice pewter picture frame with his name and christening date and your name (i.e 'from your Godmother Kerri...) engraved on it?


Excellent idea! Thanks, I'm off to find a frame. Why didn't I think of that  
I was thinking of getting him a savings bond as well. Do you think that's too much?


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi beauty!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good plan, just don't piss her off or she'll put treadmarks on your face   We mustn't EVER let her live that one down


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good plan, just don't piss her off or she'll put treadmarks on your face   We mustn't EVER let her live that one down


or better.....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Haha, or take me to the cheesecake factory. LOL


heh heh...howlong have u been rying to get someone to take u there, rock?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 18, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> heh heh...howlong have u been rying to get someone to take u there, rock?


What is it with all you people and the cheesecake factory! That place is the devil incarnate!

Do you realize that their "servings" are actually like a week's worth of meals to some of us?!?!! HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!

Evil. Pure evil.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2004)

muhahahahahahaaaa...
step into my parlor...little angel...


----------



## Velvet (Dec 20, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Excellent idea! Thanks, I'm off to find a frame. Why didn't I think of that
> I was thinking of getting him a savings bond as well. Do you think that's too much?



That's an EXCELLENT idea Kerri, especially from you...his new God mommy!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 20, 2004)

You are obsessed Rocky baby, OBSESSED!
Morning Mikey, Sapphy and Ivy


----------



## Jill (Dec 20, 2004)

Mornin!!! I bet you are getting soooooo excited about xmas, just a few sleeps away!!! WHat did you do all weekend?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 20, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Mornin!!! I bet you are getting soooooo excited about xmas, just a few sleeps away!!! WHat did you do all weekend?



Hi Jilly!  YEP, only 4 SLEEPS TILL CHRISTMAS   and only one more gift to buy 

Didn't do too much on the weekend, had friends over for christmas celebrations and got some chores done..here's a pic from last weekend's soiree


----------



## Velvet (Dec 20, 2004)

*Friday December 17*

Supposed to be Leg day, knee isn't cooperating..tested it by squating with just the bar..and it hurt so I decided to do HIIT on a bike and abs instead 

*Incline Crunch*
25 x 10
35 x 11 (lost count  )

*Cable Crunch*
80 x 10
85 x 10 PB
90 x 10 PB x 2
*
Swiss Ball Pike*
sb x 12 x 2

*Plank Hold*
50 seconds x 3 sets

*
Bike HIIT*
1 min level 1 to 1 min level 9 for 10 sets (20 mins total)


----------



## Velvet (Dec 20, 2004)

*Saturday and Sunday Dec 18 - 19th*

*Saturday December 18th*

News:  I have a new running buddy, my best friend Lisa is now going to join me for weekend and wednesday evening runs   


Outdoor run with Lisa at Lamoine's Point (beautiful park on the waterfront) nice day out

35 mins
5 min run to 2.5 min walk intervals

Felt really good, was high the whole time 


*Sunday December 19th*

Flash freezing warning in effect..guess when it hit?  We went back out to Lamoines point thinking that the trees would shelter us from the wind..um HELLO...bare-assed trees without leaves DO NOT offer protection for whipping winds 

30 mins
5 min run to 2.5min walk intervals

I looked over at Lisa at one point and all the peach fuzz on her face was standing on end and covered in icicles..and I"m not joking here people..her hair where it had been wet from sweat was white with frost...but we made it...get this tho, neither of us had a hat on..so we are running with out mitted hands on our ears   Mental Note: Suck it up and get a frikin hat

And as Ivy would say, In other news:

I've given up on Mr. Treadmill..we only crossed paths once in the gym on Friday...we chit chatted, but no date-asking-out so I've decided he's either a) GAY b) Has a girlfriend c) Not interested...I'm gonna go with B!


----------



## Jill (Dec 20, 2004)

ABout your knee...think running may have something to do with it? I quit running a few years back cause my knees were always in pain. Now that I started running again, I vary the speed every minute, (4-7) and incline every minute as well.(4-12) And have experienced no knee pains lately at all I think the uphill running may be strengthing my inner quads, who knows. 

WHy dont you ask Mr T out???


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 20, 2004)

Running buddies KICK ASS!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 20, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> ABout your knee...think running may have something to do with it? I quit running a few years back cause my knees were always in pain. Now that I started running again, I vary the speed every minute, (4-7) and incline every minute as well.(4-12) And have experienced no knee pains lately at all I think the uphill running may be strengthing my inner quads, who knows.
> 
> WHy dont you ask Mr T out???



Actually my knee feels better after a run, It's more when I plant my foot and then turn that it hurts it..so lateral type movements are out.  I hope it's not the running becuase I enjoy it..and besides, I hurt it originally and it has since been hurting before I took up running.

Ask him out...hum...well he DID say that he'd like to run with me and he DID offer to show take me thru his workouts....is that Interest in ME or just as a gym buddy, I can never read guys right


----------



## Velvet (Dec 20, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Running buddies KICK ASS!



  Makes it much more enjoyable..and you can take the talk test to ensure you are running in the 'zone'  Morning Lukey


----------



## klmclean (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi Velvet

How was your weekend?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi Kerry 

My weekend was good, got lots done, ready for a week of entertaining.. I have folks coming over every nite this week...I'll be looking forward to the post-christmas relaxation period   What day do you expect results about your friend?

How was YOUR weekend?  I haven't had a chance to make it to any journals today


----------



## klmclean (Dec 20, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Kerry
> 
> My weekend was good, got lots done, ready for a week of entertaining.. I have folks coming over every nite this week...I'll be looking forward to the post-christmas relaxation period  What day do you expect results about your friend?
> 
> How was YOUR weekend? I haven't had a chance to make it to any journals today


My weekend was great, my best friend is home so I spent the whole weekend with her, we haven't had drinks together since she got pregnant, so it was like old times. The Christening was really nice and then we had a big party at my girlfriend's in-laws afterwards, lots of snacks   Oh, well, it is Christmas   Lots of get togethers this weeks so I'm thinking the clean eating isn't going to go so well. Wednesday I'm going with my friend to get her stitches out and to get her results, I'm praying everything is okay. Have fun this weeks, it sounds like you've got a lot of plans. I love Christmas, something to look forward to everyday


----------



## Velvet (Dec 20, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> My weekend was great, my best friend is home so I spent the whole weekend with her, we haven't had drinks together since she got pregnant, so it was like old times. The Christening was really nice and then we had a big party at my girlfriend's in-laws afterwards, lots of snacks   Oh, well, it is Christmas   Lots of get togethers this weeks so I'm thinking the clean eating isn't going to go so well. Wednesday I'm going with my friend to get her stitches out and to get her results, I'm praying everything is okay. Have fun this weeks, it sounds like you've got a lot of plans. I love Christmas, something to look forward to everyday



Cool, sounds like a fun weekend.    So what did you end up getting for your god son?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 20, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Kerry
> 
> My weekend was good, got lots done, ready for a week of entertaining.. I have folks coming over every nite this week...I'll be looking forward to the post-christmas relaxation period   What day do you expect results about your friend?
> 
> How was YOUR weekend?  I haven't had a chance to make it to any journals today



I hear you on the busy schedule!  Just wanted to pop by and say hello to ya, have fun this week with all the festivities and take care of those knees!


----------



## klmclean (Dec 20, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Cool, sounds like a fun weekend.  So what did you end up getting for your god son?


I ended up getting him this sterling silver little train, the first car is a piggy bank, the next little attached car says "my first curl" and the next little car says "my first tooth". It's pretty cute. there was slim pickins when I went shopping. I'm still going to open him up a bank account when he gets his social insurance number.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2004)

g'morning, J!
Sounds like you are being kept busy! 
How's everything?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

Morning Kerri, that sounds like a very cute present!!!!  You need a SIN to open an account now a days?  Geez!

Morning Mikey, how've ya been, it's been a while since we chatted  Any news on the deal you've been working on?


Here's one of my favorite Christmas Quotes:

Christmas is not a time nor a season, but a state of mind. To cherish peace and goodwill, to be plenteous in mercy, is to have the real spirit of Christmas. 
- Calvin Coolidge 

*ONLY 3 MORE SLEEPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

Didn't work out yesterday...actually I'm taking this whole week off from weights, my body needs it, but most importantly my busy schedule needs it.  I'm still running tho!

Today I'm training a co-worker..she wanted me to design a workout for her to do for the next few months...this'll be kind of cool, I've trained Lisa in the past so I have a little experience


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2004)

wahoo! hmm...runner's legs.....

helloooooooo!

waiting for shift change...guy better be here within 5 minutes...


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> wahoo! hmm...runner's legs.....
> 
> helloooooooo!
> 
> waiting for shift change...guy better be here within 5 minutes...



ha ha ha, you betcha baby!

Heading home?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2004)

am home now,....about to snuggle up and fall asleep....

BTW...you look H O T !!!!! in your pic you posted last page...


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

Aw shucks, thanks Mikey
Nite Nite


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

hello...o....o...o

Where is everybody else this week??  Nt??? Jilly??? Andy??  Britty??  Rocky??? Gary Bear???  Ivy??  Iain???  Lukey???

I"M LONELY


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 21, 2004)

What about me????

Am I not good enough for that list


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

But you are on the list 

Morning, how are you?  You all ready for Christmas yet...damn, I have a wicked sugar headache and it's only 10:30 am


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 21, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I"M LONELY





Why are you giving up on mr. treadmill?  He drives a caddy


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

Fanks!

Well geez, how long does it take a guy to ask you out???  I think he must be gay, attached or not interested..none of those are promising ha ha ha...Moving on....


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> hello...o....o...o
> 
> Where is everybody else this week??  Nt??? Jilly??? Andy??  Britty??  Rocky??? Gary Bear???  Ivy??  Iain???
> 
> I"M LONELY



I'm here... on and off! lol

A sugar headache already?!  Right on!   lol


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I'm here... on and off! lol
> 
> A sugar headache already?!  Right on!   lol



Just finished plate number 3 Britty   Not good, now I get to go run on the treadmill..and I know things will jiggle from all the water I"m holding


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 21, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Fanks!
> 
> Well geez, how long does it take a guy to ask you out??? I think he must be gay, attached or not interested..none of those are promising ha ha ha...Moving on....


The good guys take longer   Maybe you're not sending' out the right signals 

Why not ask HIM out


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> The good guys take longer   Maybe you're not sending' out the right signals
> 
> Why not ask HIM out



Cause he might say no    ha ha, I"m a chicken shit


And how do I send the right signal...and no, I'm not going to touch his thingy to let him know I like it (EDIT: I mean HIM, not IT    )...someone actually suggested that!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

K, I'm officially ready to


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Cause he might say no    ha ha, I"m a chicken shit



Hey, you never know until you ask... I'm usually the one to ask guys out (past tense), just seems to be the way it's worked out... I used to end up asking when I was pretty much ready to move on because I didn't think they were interested and I still was so wanted to make sure before giving up on them... if I hadn't been the one to speak up with my now husband then I am sure we wouldn't be married now... he said he would NEVER have expressed interest in me, he felt I would think he was too old!   

Just do it!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

And, I see I'm talking to myself...damn, how come when I have nothing to do at work, nobody is online..but when I'm busy, the online community is in full swing?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

la la la la la


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> K, I'm officially ready to



Perfect - ask this guy out and if he says 'no' you can puke on him... all in keeping with the spirit of giving!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey, you never know until you ask... I'm usually the one to ask guys out (past tense), just seems to be the way it's worked out... I used to end up asking when I was pretty much ready to move on because I didn't think they were interested and I still was so wanted to make sure before giving up on them... if I hadn't been the one to speak up with my now husband then I am sure we wouldn't be married now... he said he would NEVER have expressed interest in me, he felt I would think he was too old!
> 
> Just do it!



I"m scared   How do I know if he's even single?  It's been confirmed that he's not married..but he DOES come up to me all the time at the gym and chat..and I'm the only one he talks to..he DID say he'd like to go for a run with me..and take me thru his workout..is this a subtle hint for me to ask HIM out?  I'm confused.. I hate this dating crap


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Perfect - ask this guy out and if he says 'no' you can puke on him... all in keeping with the spirit of giving!




bwahhahahaha,  ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, wouldn't that make a statement in the gym eh?


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 21, 2004)

ask him out already! 
oh ... good morning


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I"m scared   How do I know if he's even single?  It's been confirmed that he's not married..but he DOES come up to me all the time at the gym and chat..and I'm the only one he talks to..he DID say he'd like to go for a run with me..and take me thru his workout..is this a subtle hint for me to ask HIM out?  I'm confused.. I hate this dating crap



Well I don't know if he's single but it certainly sounds like he's flirting with you and is interested!
You know you could just take him up on the offer of the run or workout, that way it would give you a chance to delve a little more, get to know the guy, if he's available and then decide if you still want to ask him out on a date... if he's attached or you decide he's not for you then no harm done right?!
Did I mention that's how Rod and I started?! lol   We started with friendly chit chat and 'how's it going' at the gym, then to training questions, then to training together, then to coffee and on and on.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 21, 2004)

I garruntee he'll like you even more if you have the balls to ask him out 

he'll know velveeta doesn't play no cheesy games


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 21, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> hello...o....o...o
> 
> Where is everybody else this week?? Nt??? Jilly??? Andy?? Britty?? Rocky??? Gary Bear??? Ivy?? Iain??? Lukey???
> 
> I"M LONELY


Hey Sweetheart  

Been busy with Xmas stuff . Have about the first 4 weeks of my Max OT semi-planned out. got to redo my diet/macros. So I will be ready to hit it Dec26th 

In case you didn't know it , Beautiful women ( like you ) are intimidating to the average guy. Throw in the fact you are tall and it gets worse. Throw in smart and you might as welll forget it . LOL
Thats why a lot of women like you are not getting dates ( at least thats the way it was when I was in the game .) I'm sure I'm no where as attractive as Mr. Treadmill but I dated more than a handful of models/swimsuit contestants/beauty pageant types and the guys I ran with would just shake their heads. They figured cos the girl was sooo gorgeous she had to have a BF or be married and wouldn't ask . But I took the chance and was successful more often than not. 
Now on the other side of the coin, After my last divorce I decided I wasn't going looking anymore. If there was a girl out there for me she was going to have to find me , ask me out , etc etc. She Did ! And the rest is history.  

Hell go for it ! You are only young once ! And if he says no or is attached ... so what ! You'll never know unless you ask ( or have a background check done on him . You work for the government don't you ? Hint hint )

Anyway , Hi and how the hell are ya ? xoxoxoox


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ask him out already!
> oh ... good morning




OMG..he's ALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE!  Our paths didnt' cross in the gym today and i"m not going to be there the rest of the week..it'll have to wait until after Christmas!  

How are you???????????


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Well I don't know if he's single but it certainly sounds like he's flirting with you and is interested!
> You know you could just take him up on the offer of the run or workout, that way it would give you a chance to delve a little more, get to know the guy, if he's available and then decide if you still want to ask him out on a date... if he's attached or you decide he's not for you then no harm done right?!
> Did I mention that's how Rod and I started?! lol   We started with friendly chit chat and 'how's it going' at the gym, then to training questions, then to training together, then to coffee and on and on.



Really?      That's so cool...humm, food for thought...well I have to get the whole Christmas thing out of th way then I'll take him up on his offer for a run!  Good idea, thanks!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I garruntee he'll like you even more if you have the balls to ask him out
> 
> he'll know velveeta doesn't play no cheesy games



  oh boy!  Lukey you're silly


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Sweetheart
> 
> Been busy with Xmas stuff . Have about the first 4 weeks of my Max OT semi-planned out. got to redo my diet/macros. So I will be ready to hit it Dec26th
> 
> ...



Aww, thanks Gary Bear for such a wonderful message, you're the bestest ever   I think i will take all of your advice and ask him out..for a run..after Christmas when life isn't so hectic.  I guess if you flip that proverbial coin it's the same from my perspective as well. I"m hestitant to ask him out because he's handsome, smart, professional, fit, rich etc..it's rather intimidating to say the least!  But I think he's showing interest so I better take the bait eh?  So how/when/where did your wife ask you out????

xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 21, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> oh boy! Lukey you're silly


But i'm serious too


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

*Tuesday December 21st*

*Treadmill Run*

5 min run at 5.0mph to 2.5 min walk at 3.5mph for 30 minutes

BRUTAL...the first few run intervals were killer on my knee, but I stopped to stretch out my hamstrings and quads during two walk intervals and that seemed to help...the last few intervals went well, glad i persisted.  I think my problem is really tight quad, hip flexor and hamstrings in my right leg as it always feels better after a good stretch.  From now on I"m going to spend at least 10 - 15 min EVERYDAY stretching/yoga to increase my flexibility.  Funny, I've always been extremely bendy   , I wonder why I'm having these problems now 


Oh and after my workout I trained my girlfriend Jody..it was awesome. I really enjoyed it and was impressed with how well I conveyed the workout to her, taking into account safety, mind-to-muscle, proper form/alignment, rep ranges, warmups etc...I could get used to this..I must get certified so I can do this for $$


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 21, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> OMG..he's ALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE!  Our paths didnt' cross in the gym today and i"m not going to be there the rest of the week..it'll have to wait until after Christmas!
> 
> How are you???????????



I am alive 

I am good, yourself?


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 21, 2004)

hmmmmm ... being trained by either Velvet or BC ... either would be on my wish list for trainers


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2004)

I don't think I could concentrate....
I tried to work out with a REALLY hot girl once...not too productive. She was wearing some spandex tank top thing. Nice...measurements.....
I was on pec dec..and she was spotting me....so, I began to strugloe towards my last few reps..she steps in to spot me.
Ok, she is less than a foot away from me...her breasts...which are VERY nice...and did I mention she was wearing a tank top? Were RIGHT There? When she reached out and helped me finish the rep..her boobs...naturally pressed together...RIGHT in front of my eyes.
Do you know what kind of effect this does to a guy? I heard her mention something about another couple reps..but all I could think about was...nevermind..you can figure that out..
Lost all concentration adn dropped the weights...
Never work out with hot chicks...detrimental you ones health..


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I don't think I could concentrate....
> I tried to work out with a REALLY hot girl once...not too productive. She was wearing some spandex tank top thing. Nice...measurements.....
> I was on pec dec..and she was spotting me....so, I began to strugloe towards my last few reps..she steps in to spot me.
> Ok, she is less than a foot away from me...her breasts...which are VERY nice...and did I mention she was wearing a tank top? Were RIGHT There? When she reached out and helped me finish the rep..her boobs...naturally pressed together...RIGHT in front of my eyes.
> ...



I'm suprised it didn't make you squeeze out another couple of reps just to keep the view in sight!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2004)

ok..I wsa only 21 at the time....couldn't get past the image of two perfect....wait....It's happening again..


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *Treadmill Run*
> 
> 5 min run at 5.0mph to 2.5 min walk at 3.5mph for 30 minutes
> 
> ...



That sucks about your knee, I hope you don't have to quit running because of it.  I think in the New Year I am going to seek out a specialist, I have some decidedly nasty things going on with my knees and I am really getting quite concerned about what damage has already been done, right now even squatting down to get something from the bottom of the fridge and standing back up again send sharp pains through them.   

Excellent news on your training session with your girlfriend.  You can easily get certified via a part-time course or home study program, you should do it!
Tonight I am training my second client, my girlfriend and fellow competitor, now this WILL be fun... I've trained with her before and I always like to make her work just that little bit harder... she's obviously a sucker for punishment since she volunteered to be one of my practicum clients.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I'm suprised it didn't make you squeeze out another couple of reps just to keep the view in sight!



Bwahhahahahaha, good point


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> That sucks about your knee, I hope you don't have to quit running because of it.  I think in the New Year I am going to seek out a specialist, I have some decidedly nasty things going on with my knees and I am really getting quite concerned about what damage has already been done, right now even squatting down to get something from the bottom of the fridge and standing back up again send sharp pains through them.
> 
> Excellent news on your training session with your girlfriend.  You can easily get certified via a part-time course or home study program, you should do it!
> Tonight I am training my second client, my girlfriend and fellow competitor, now this WILL be fun... I've trained with her before and I always like to make her work just that little bit harder... she's obviously a sucker for punishment since she volunteered to be one of my practicum clients.



Ya, I'm worried too, especially becuase I enjoy running so much, it would suck if I had to stop it...I'm supposed to run with lisa tonight, I'll have to see how it goes.  That's good that you are going to a Specialist Britty, maybe they can do something for you or at least tell you what NOT to do!

Ya, I think getting certified will be one of my major goals for 2005!  I really enjoyed it and I'd be teaching others what I love and is my passion..what better job eh?

So your girlfriend is also a fellow competitor?  How does that work for you both?  Does it help to have a friend competing against you?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

*Wednesdays' Top Stories*

So last night I had two of my girlfriends over for Christmas wine and munchies...we are all pretty close and we work together too.  I got dirt...lots and lots of dirt...some surprising dirt and some dirt that made me wanna cry

dirt #1 - There are 4 of us in our group (Architecture Group) at work...the third wasn't invited to my house cause frankly, I don't like her...she's one of those that HAS to be the centre of attention ALL THE TIME and EVERYWHERE we go....I can't stand that, I don't like to compete for air space while out and about..and she's rather embarrassing to be around cause she's really slutty (seriously, she is) and to top it off she's married and has two kids (low life)..she'll pick up guys everywhere, old, young, cute, ugly, married, single, doesn't matter...so anyhoo, I've known this for years, but last nite Liz told us what happened last time they were in Toronto overnight for meetings (Apparently Tracey has a few 'boyfriends' up there as they go to Toronto at least 2 times a week)..back to the dirt ...Her (tracey) and another girl on the project team (but not in our group - she's a business analyst, not systems analyst like us) jump on the bed...stephanie on the bottom, tracey on top and they start necking...YES NECKING..while Liz stands there looking like this     THEN, Tracey says to Liz, my boyfriend (who was also in the room) is a really good kisser if you wanna give him a go    x 3000000  And to think, these are all work people HELLO MS SLUTTY PANTS, that news will travel around work in under 60 seconds..how utterly professional..and DAMNIT it doesn't look good for our Group at all!


Dirt #2   
Paula, my other girlfriend in our group, is like mr. Treadmill in that she owns half of kingston and her family is quite prominent and wealthy here (She inherited everything).  Well she KNOWS mr. Treadmill..actually, when she was single and he was single they ALSO worked out at the same gym and he chatted her up all the time for many months...but he never hit on her...now she's GORGEOUS, and she was single, so it makes you go 'hmmmmmmm'  So anywhoo, her girlfriend Bonnie told her that she's spotted him at a gay bar        on a few occasions (as I write this I"m wondering  she was doing in a gay bar, but that's neither here nor there).  This information is going to be confirmed today..my spies are on a mission   The joys of living in a small city   So this SUCKS in one way in that FUCK what a waste, but it's nice to know that it' wasn't me..I'm just not his type..ah ah ahhahahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2004)

"Don't go tapping your last year's pradda shoes at me, honney..."
-legally Blonde
...seems fitting for this..

Wow..what a HO!

Well, girls go to gay bars to NOT get hit on by guys....
I've learned a few things from working in a club..


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> "Don't go tapping your last year's pradda shoes at me, honney..."
> -legally Blonde
> ...seems fitting for this..
> 
> ...



Hummm, interesting..that's along the same lines as wearing a wedding ring when you are single ....done that


----------



## BritChick (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> So your girlfriend is also a fellow competitor?  How does that work for you both?  Does it help to have a friend competing against you?



It works great... she's a shortie so we don't compete against one another! lol  
The only time that would come about is if we both won our class and then had to go up against each other for overall.  
She's a doll though and it's actually great going through contest prep with her, we hook up for posing practice and are very honest critiquing each others physique, we try to keep each other on track and we are also each others pro tan partners! lol  
Actually we just arranged last night for her to come to a show I am doing in the US in April which she is not competing in to be my right hand girlie so to speak and I will in turn go to Saskatchewan in July with her for her comp.  We will both be competing at Nationals.  I am excited to see her cut this year, she's put on some serious muscle in the past 6 months and I'm eager to see her transformation.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> It works great... she's a shortie so we don't compete against one another! lol
> The only time that would come about is if we both won our class and then had to go up against each other for overall.
> She's a doll though and it's actually great going through contest prep with her, we hook up for posing practice and are very honest critiquing each others physique, we try to keep each other on track and we are also each others pro tan partners! lol
> Actually we just arranged last night for her to come to a show I am doing in the US in April which she is not competing in to be my right hand girlie so to speak and I will in turn go to Saskatchewan in July with her for her comp.  We will both be competing at Nationals.  I am excited to see her cut this year, she's put on some serious muscle in the past 6 months and I'm eager to see her transformation.



WOW, that sounds like a very rewarding friendship   We all need those in our lives.  April eh?  Coming up soon..you start pre-comp dieting very soon right?


----------



## Jill (Dec 22, 2004)

My goal in 2005 is to become certified as well.

As for Mr Tm-look at the bright side, gay men do make great friends. You could take him shopping, look at makeup, hair stuff, and even talk about men with him! 

Oh ya......  *3 more sleeps!  *


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> My goal in 2005 is to become certified as well.
> 
> As for Mr Tm-look at the bright side, gay men do make great friends. You could take him shopping, look at makeup, hair stuff, and even talk about men with him!
> 
> ...



Bwhahahah, that's what Mikey *burner* said 

Ah, shit, thanks for reminding me about the countdown...3 more     Thank goodness I'm done shopping and can relax now!!

Looks liek there will be quite a few PT's on IM next year


----------



## BritChick (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> So last night I had two of my girlfriends over for Christmas wine and munchies...we are all pretty close and we work together too.  I got dirt...lots and lots of dirt...some surprising dirt and some dirt that made me wanna cry
> 
> dirt #1 - There are 4 of us in our group (Architecture Group) at work...the third wasn't invited to my house cause frankly, I don't like her...she's one of those that HAS to be the centre of attention ALL THE TIME and EVERYWHERE we go....I can't stand that, I don't like to compete for air space while out and about..and she's rather embarrassing to be around cause she's really slutty (seriously, she is) and to top it off she's married and has two kids (low life)..she'll pick up guys everywhere, old, young, cute, ugly, married, single, doesn't matter...so anyhoo, I've known this for years, but last nite Liz told us what happened last time they were in Toronto overnight for meetings (Apparently Tracey has a few 'boyfriends' up there as they go to Toronto at least 2 times a week)..back to the dirt ...Her (tracey) and another girl on the project team (but not in our group - she's a business analyst, not systems analyst like us) jump on the bed...stephanie on the bottom, tracey on top and they start necking...YES NECKING..while Liz stands there looking like this     THEN, Tracey says to Liz, my boyfriend (who was also in the room) is a really good kisser if you wanna give him a go    x 3000000  And to think, these are all work people HELLO MS SLUTTY PANTS, that news will travel around work in under 60 seconds..how utterly professional..and DAMNIT it doesn't look good for our Group at all!
> 
> ...



OMG!!! Talk about gossip central! lol
Will be interested to hear what your spies have to report.
All gossip aside was it a good night VE? 

Oh and good morning!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> WOW, that sounds like a very rewarding friendship   We all need those in our lives.  April eh?  Coming up soon..you start pre-comp dieting very soon right?



Jan 1st.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

Oh YES!  Between the three of us, we polished off 4 bottles of wine  and a shit load of munchies...tons of fun


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Jan 1st.



Ready?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ready?



I am soooo ready, I mean I am enjoying the treats right now but I feel gross at the same time, I am looking forward to dieting and cardio... remind me I said that in a months time will ya?! lol


----------



## BritChick (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Oh YES!  Between the three of us, we polished off 4 bottles of wine  and a shit load of munchies...tons of fun



It does sound like fun!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I am soooo ready, I mean I am enjoying the treats right now but I feel gross at the same time, I am looking forward to dieting and cardio... remind me I said that in a months time will ya?! lol




Oh ya, i'll be right on that! ha ha ha.  I feel soft, fluffy and jiggly right now..and getting sick of eating crap as well..so in that way, I'll be glad when the holidays are over and I can start a new year eating right and back hard core at the gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2004)

I've gained so much weight in the past few days! yuck. Anyway, what's going on with Mr. Treadmill? Any news yet? It was prob just a rumor, good luck with that though.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I've gained so much weight in the past few days! yuck. Anyway, what's going on with Mr. Treadmill? Any news yet? It was prob just a rumor, good luck with that though.



Well to be honest, It wouldn't shock me if he was gay...he's VERY nice   Good dresser, handsome..damn what a waste 

I feel puffy too Rocky baby...but yet, I still eat crap


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2004)

It's the season to eat crap. Well, I guess I'm headed up to take you skiing!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

Cool, I'll put on my ski bunny outfit and wait for you at the top!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2004)

> I'll put on my ski bunny outfit


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Cool, I'll put on my ski bunny outfit and wait for you at the top!


Well I was kidding before, but now I've got the ticket in hand and I'm headed out the door.....!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

Damnit, is it time to go home yet...Christmas is taking waaaaaaaaaay too long to get here


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 22, 2004)

morning


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

Hey! Stevie Poo   What up?


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 22, 2004)

not much, yourself?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

Anxiously awaiting Santa    And trying to keep myself entertained here at work where I have absolutely nothing constructive to do


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 22, 2004)




----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

>



You need a new avi shmoopy


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Damnit, is it time to go home yet...Christmas is taking waaaaaaaaaay too long to get here


Hey Sexy  

Damn you got the xmas bug bad !  LOL


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi Gary Bear  

How are you?  What's santa bringing your family this year?  I ate too much today..well pretty much the last two days..and it'l likely spread into a few more days...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

Mr. Treadmill is GAY?   WTF, what's he doing with a caddy then?  I mean, maybe a small unit, but not gay 

yOu'd think he'd be driving a VW passat or something if he was gay


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

wellllllllllllllllllllllllll, that's the word on the street, i'll be confirmed shortly...i'm feeling kinda like a  now for not knowing that ..geez, my spidey senses are waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay off


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)




----------



## gwcaton (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Gary Bear
> 
> How are you? What's santa bringing your family this year? I ate too much today..well pretty much the last two days..and it'l likely spread into a few more days...


doing good.  Our Xmazes are almost over . Just me and the wifey on Xmas day. All the other family things are over ! YEAH !!!! 

We bought ourselves a dvd recorder/player and some computer software for copying dvd movies ( shhhhh Don't tell anybody already made 3 copies of 30 movies and gave them to the kids for xmas


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

Very cooool, that equipment will come in very handy, and yes, you'll be popular with the kids


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet likes gay guys


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

Bite me Michigan boy! 

Well it's been confirmed....he's been spotted at a gay bar..dancing with his guy buddies...I feel like such a  ha ha ha ha, how could I not see it?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

Mental note:  Next guy I'm interested in..ask for his sexual status up front 

Ha ha, a girlfriend just gave me my christmas present....it's a hammer...it's called ' Domestic Queen Feather Hammer'  it has bright pink feathers all along the handle and sequins around the band  ha ha ha..she visited my house for the first time last night 

EDIT:  Well it may not be that he's gay...but it looks like he's at least a swinger


----------



## lakergirl (Dec 22, 2004)

hahaahahahha Hey velvet!

Decided to stop in, and got more than a few laughs! Poor guy, no one knows what his deal is! haahahahha! Good luck with that! have a good day!

Any christmas shopping suggestions? I'm at a loss.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Bite me Michigan boy!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Mental note: Next guy I'm interested in..ask for his sexual status up front
> 
> Ha ha, a girlfriend just gave me my christmas present....it's a hammer...it's called ' Domestic Queen Feather Hammer' it has bright pink feathers all along the handle and sequins around the band ha ha ha..she visited my house for the first time last night
> 
> EDIT: Well it may not be that he's gay...but it looks like he's at least a swinger


Fun hammer! Mine's just wood/steel with black and yellow rubber grip. A man's hammer, I guess. 

MR. Treadmill - oh man. I just now finally get caught up with all that's going on with you and this is devastating. Even if he's not "GAY" gay, even if he's just a swinger (not that there's anything wrong with that! hahaha), i can imagine you must be at least slightly miffed. 

IT's always _something_ with the good looking single guys who dress nice and mind their manners. what's up with that.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> You need a new avi shmoopy



as soon as you change yours, I will change mine. 

have a great christmas Miss Velvet


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> You need a new avi shmoopy


what...Mr. Shmoopy's avi isn't cute ?
It's an adorable puppy...u can't go wrong with that, right shmoopy?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2004)

U r gone too, eh?

Hey J, if u are not on tomorrow-

Have a Merry Christmas!
Enjoy watching the looks upon your loved one's faces as they open their gifts!
mike


----------



## BritChick (Dec 23, 2004)

Where the heck are you?!  Two more sleeps girlie!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2004)

I know..awful quiet in the house of velvet, isn't it?
Looks that way thru out all of IM...

Twas the night before ..the night before Chistmas..
and all thru vevet's IM house
not a creature was stirring...not even a mouse...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2004)

Good morning! Tis the day of the night before Christmas!
Have a super day!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 24, 2004)

*Christmas Eve!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Merry Christmas Eve Everyone    

I took a 'sick' day yesterday to catch up on cleaning, errands, lazing around etc 

Welcome to my journal *LakerGirl,* please visit often!!  Gift ideas eh?  Humm...who are the gifts for?  Boy you certainly leaving it last minute 

Hey *Ivy*, long time no see   It's Christmas Eve     You spending christmas with your family..ya, and ya had to know there was a catch with the hot, fit, well dressed, nice guy...geez as I type that I wonder "why the Fu$k didn't I see that he was gay"...those are classic attributes 


*NT*, I'll change my avi post Christmas..so get a good one ready shmoopie.  Have an awesome Christmas!!

*Britty,* ONE MORE SLEEP, OMG, I'm sooooooooooooo excited      Are the kids all riled up yet?  

Hi *Pookey Bunny*  I hope you have a wonderful Christmas too!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 24, 2004)

*Thursday and Friday December 23 and 24*

*Thursday December 23*

1791 Calories (did I mention that tuesday and wednesday were total write-offs, ate about  a gazillion cals in chocolate and junk each day..gained 3 lbs    So now I have to be good, even on Christmas..but I can do it...I hate it when my clothes are tight and I feel rolls   

Power Step Aerobics 30 mins High Intensity and Impact
Relaxation Yoga 20 mins


*Friday December 24*

Aerobics High Intensity, Low Impact 30 mins
10 mins Stretching


----------



## lakergirl (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey Velvet!!

I think I've got most of the shopping done. I've been out since 9am this morning. I'm going back this afternoon to fnish up some loose ends. I ended up ordering this NBA Dynasty Chicago Bulls 4 disc-set for my bext friend. She bought me Ultimate Jordan last year, so I decided to return the favor. The damn thing is 90 dollars! and won't be here until after Christmas. But oh well! It will be worth the wait!

I also found Alicia Keyes poetry book for another friend, and I bought my mother an outfit and this phone she wanted. Family gifts I decided to just go the cheapo route and give pictures of myself with letters telling about my year!  they are mostly older relatives that have everything you could possibly think to buy them. So, I did that and then fruit baskets. who doesn't like fruit huh? 

As for being good on Christmas, welcome to my life. ahaha I've got until New Years eve to undo the "fluffy" feeling I have from indulging a bit too much!!

Still want me to stop by?  I talk a mile a minute and it's not even my journal!!! 

have a greaaaat holiday!

have you seen ELF by the way? it is sooo funny. Will Farrell is hilarious. such a great movie!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 24, 2004)

Morning Velvet 

Have a Merry Christmas... Hopefully Santa is good to you


----------



## Jill (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Eve darlin!!!!! 

Elf-halarious... We just watched anchor man last night, I almost died laughing!!

Have a great xmas with your family!!! eat well  (ya right  )


----------



## Velvet (Dec 24, 2004)

lakergirl said:
			
		

> Hey Velvet!!
> 
> I think I've got most of the shopping done. I've been out since 9am this morning. I'm going back this afternoon to fnish up some loose ends. I ended up ordering this NBA Dynasty Chicago Bulls 4 disc-set for my bext friend. She bought me Ultimate Jordan last year, so I decided to return the favor. The damn thing is 90 dollars! and won't be here until after Christmas. But oh well! It will be worth the wait!
> 
> ...


Those sound like awesome gifts..for my far away relatives I just get pretty frames for my son's school year pics!!

Yep, saw Elf the other night, I thought it was hillarious!!!  You have a great holiday too LakerGirl!!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 24, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet
> 
> Have a Merry Christmas... Hopefully Santa is good to you



Thanks Iain.  I hope you and your family have a wonderful and relaxing birthday..is your son feeling better  now?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 24, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas Eve darlin!!!!!
> 
> Elf-halarious... We just watched anchor man last night, I almost died laughing!!
> 
> Have a great xmas with your family!!! eat well  (ya right  )



ha ha, I heard that anchor man rocked..I must trent that!!!  You have a wonderful Christmas too Jilly!!  I was thinking about you last night and how good you've been on your diet..as I know how hard it is to be good during this time...


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 24, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ...I hate it when my clothes are tight and I feel rolls



Please ... who are you trying to kid about you having rolls.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 24, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Thanks Iain.  I hope you and your family have a wonderful and relaxing birthday..is your son feeling better  now?




Birthday eh  ?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 24, 2004)

Well well pretty lady! Looks like christmas is finally here! Countdown is over! 

 Merry christmas to you and michael! I hope it's a blast! Big hug!!!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 24, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Birthday eh  ?



OMFG..too funny, I'm a  

Christmas is getting to my head ha ha ha ha


----------



## Velvet (Dec 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Well well pretty lady! Looks like christmas is finally here! Countdown is over!
> 
> Merry christmas to you and michael! I hope it's a blast! Big hug!!!



Thanks   Have a great one!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 24, 2004)

Morning Velvet... Santa's coming tonight!!!   
Merry Christmas Jennifer.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 24, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet... Santa's coming tonight!!!
> Merry Christmas Jennifer.




Thanks Kerry!! Hope you and Rod and the kiddo's have a splendiferous Christmas..eat lots..remember Jan 1st..get it all out of your system now..funny, lots of girlies here are 'cutting' come Jan 1st, it's a phenomenon


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey sexy, Merry Christmas!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 24, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 24, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

>


Show off!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Show off!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2004)

yeah...ditto...how am I supposed to top that???


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2004)

hmm...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2004)

...and last, but not least...


----------



## Velvet (Dec 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey sexy, Merry Christmas!




Hey Rocky   Merry Berry Christmas to you and your family


----------



## Velvet (Dec 24, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

>



ooooooooooooo, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh pretty!!  Merry Ho Ho Lukey


----------



## Velvet (Dec 24, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hmm...




Wooooooooooow, that's pretty


----------



## Velvet (Dec 24, 2004)

Boy, lots of Christmas pics just for me   Merry Christmas boys!  Only 4 hours 9 minutes and 2 seconds till Christmas...   Anybody online?  I'm at mom and dads on their brand spanking new computer..it's sweet!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 24, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hmm...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2004)

Hiya Luke! No worries..yours still looked better...

Merry Christmas, J!
Shoulda seen the full moon I got to drive home with...enchanting and magical...
May your day be filled with love and laughter!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas Mikey!!! So what did Santa bring you?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas Velvet  



My wife bought me a pair of jeans with a 32 inch waist . what a hint  !


----------



## Velvet (Dec 25, 2004)

BWHAHAHA, too funny!!  What did you get her?  Oh and very berry merry Christmas Gary Bear


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> BWHAHAHA, too funny!! What did you get her? Oh and very berry merry Christmas Gary Bear


You still at Mom and Dads ?   Morning Velvet  

Oh I got her some shoes, tops, jewelry, DVD's  and christmas stuff for decorating , took her to a movie ( lemony Snickets..I wouldn't recommend it ). You know , the usual stuff . LOL

Just went out and turned on the heat in the gym so in about an hour it will be time for my first wo in 2 weeks   I don't expect anything spectacular since I will be searching for the right amount of weight to use for each exercise so it won't be as intense as it should be...BUT next week will be some seriuos shit !!!  

And how is your day going so far ?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2004)

G'morning, J!
Happy Monday!
Hope your weekend was super! Thanks for the IM..ucheered me up! (And I needed it)

Holy crap, Gw...is that u in the avi? Nice, abs, bud....


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 26, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> G'morning, J!
> Happy Monday!
> Hope your weekend was super! Thanks for the IM..ucheered me up! (And I needed it)
> 
> Holy crap, Gw...is that u in the avi? Nice, abs, bud....


Burner,
yup , that be me.

Velvet, Morning Sweetie   Did my first Max OT - legs . OUCH !!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2004)

dam...I gotz work to do..


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey Where's my Girl ?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2004)

yeah...where is she????


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey, I was told to come to you regarding teen bodybuilding competitions in Canada. Do you know of any?


----------



## klmclean (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi Velvet

How was your Christmas?  I haven't really been around the last week and a half, busy, busy, busy. I'll be glad to get back to my normal routine after all the Christmas rushing around and visiting. What a fattening time


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2004)

No Velvet again today ?!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2004)

horrible, isn't it?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> horrible, isn't it?


Yes It is ! i think since you live closer you should drive up and check on her  

You'd hate that wouldn't you !


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey Jeni, how was christmas?!? Miss you


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Yes It is ! i think since you live closer you should drive up and check on her
> 
> You'd hate that wouldn't you !


actaully...u sir, are closer...
what part of Mo are you in? I gotzme sum kin folk in a little town called Anderson. It is South of Jopin not too far from the Mo, Ok state line...

I'd LOVE to make a road trip...

Hurry up and get back here, J!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2004)

Good morning, and Happy Hump Day to you....if u show up...


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Good morning, and Happy Hump Day to you....if u show up...


she better show up today or I'm calling the RCMP !!

would that be one hump or two ?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2004)

you're gonna call....Dudley Dooright?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> would that be one hump or two ?


for Jenni...I'd go two..


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> you're gonna call....Dudley Dooright?


He always gets his man !  Or in this case WOMAN !!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2004)

dam guys in uniforms...might have to dust mine off..


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dam guys in uniforms...might have to dust mine off..


I'd dust mine off but I doubt she is into cub scouts


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You still at Mom and Dads ?   Morning Velvet
> 
> Oh I got her some shoes, tops, jewelry, DVD's  and christmas stuff for decorating , took her to a movie ( lemony Snickets..I wouldn't recommend it ). You know , the usual stuff . LOL
> 
> ...



Riiiiiiiiiiiiiight, so you started Max OT on Sunday right?  Ya, I heard that Lemony Snickets left much to be desired ha ha.

No email up at work..that could make for a long day lol


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I'd dust mine off but I doubt she is into cub scouts


  Dunno, I might find that sexy


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 29, 2004)

*Velvet !!!!!!!!!!!!!  *


 x a bizillion !!!!


Yup started Sunday


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack 

Left mom and dads early Monday and I still haven't hooked up the net at home since i moved the computer to a different spot in my son's room   

Well that was a lovely spot of vacation...can't wait until next week when I'm off for the WHOLE week  OMG, I can't wait!!!

Santa was very good to me, I got a rotisserie (tried it out and it's even better than the chickens they do in the deli's  ), a t-fal frying pan, silk jammies, money, gift certificates, candles, a lovely silver chain from my son, slippers, two watches etc

What did ya'll get???

Rock:  Merry Christmas   My Christmas was awesome thanks, how was yours.  Did Santa spoil you?

Mike:  Hey sweetie   I"m glad your Christmas was better than you thought it would be.  What did Santa get you?

Gary:  How those legs Gary Bear?    I'll have to go check out your journal and follow along.  I'm back to Max OT this week, but slightly modified as I'm only able to workout at the gym 2x this week

Jaim:  Where abouts do you live in Canada? If you are in Ontario I can help you, otherwise, do a search on the net!!

Kerri:  Hey hon   Nice avi, it's nice to know what you look like  Was Santa good to you?  How about the kitties?  Hows your girlfriend doing, did she get her results back yet?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Velvet !!!!!!!!!!!!!  *
> 
> 
> x a bizillion !!!!
> ...



WAHOOOIE..so you did legs Sunday..so you must be a cripple by now eh?    Heading to your journal...


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2004)

*Friday December 24th*

Aerobics 30 minutes


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2004)

*Monday December 27th*

My first session of running straight thru with NO walking    Only becuase it was too damn cold to walk..it was minus 17 degrees AND windy..brutal

Run 20 minutes straight at mom and dads

Then went home, it wasn't as windy out so went for another run

Run 1 mins straight


Not posting my diet..I hid my scale, not going near it, i've gained AT LEAST 5 lbs...ate like a pig for 5 days straight, but now back on the wagon as of Monday.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2004)

*Tuesday, December 28*

30 mins Low Impact Low Intensity Aerobics 
15 mins Low Impact High Intensity Aerobics
40 mins Yoga 

Not counting calories anymore, just eating when I'm hungry...my resolution for 2005 is to NOT be anal about my diet..it sets me back more than anything.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> WAHOOOIE..so you did legs Sunday..so you must be a cripple by now eh?  Heading to your journal...


I was walking around like Frankenstein yesterday. A little better today after a warm bath last night, bike this morning and a warm shower.


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Jaim:  Where abouts do you live in Canada? If you are in Ontario I can help you, otherwise, do a search on the net!!QUOTE]
> 
> I live in Toronto, Ontario...thanks for the help!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 29, 2004)

sounds like you had a good Christmas


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Velvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> sounds like you had a good Christmas



  You?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2004)

*Wednesday, December 29th*

Consolidated Upper Body Workout (can only get to the gym twice this week)  Back after a week off from the gym...

*Bench*
45 x 10
55 x 6
65 x 3
75 x 1
80 x 6
80 x 6  

Notes:  Really felt that, but I think I can go higher next time

*Lat Pulldowns*
50 x 10
90 x 6
90 x 6
*
Seated DB Press*
25 x 6
25 x 6

Notes:  Pulled a muscle in my back/neck..same one I've pulled a gazillion times before.  Didn't clean the weights up properly..now I'm gonna pay for it   Crap, I wish they had 27.5's...not sure I can do 30's..but the 25's are getting light

*BB Curl*
40 x 6
45 x 6 PB 

Notes:  wahoooie

*Triceps Pressdown*
65 x 8 (used rope this time..wow, surprised that I had to lower the weight 
75 x 10 (used inverted V bar this time)

Notes:  Gonna add weight next time

Will be running tonight with Lisa


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> You?



just glad it's over for another 352 days


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2004)

Bah Humbug!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 29, 2004)

Nice PB on curls Velvet!


----------



## klmclean (Dec 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Kerri: Hey hon  Nice avi, it's nice to know what you look like  Was Santa good to you? How about the kitties? Hows your girlfriend doing, did she get her results back yet?


Thanks  I'm justing getting the hang of uploading these photos, I'm not crazy about that photo but the close-up one I had originally uploaded was a little too close, I don't think anybody wants to see up my nose  Santa was okay, got a pair of hockey skates and a hockey stick so I can start playing next year. I've wanted to for the past five, but it never seemed to work out. My girlfriend got her results back and it was negative, THANK GOD! They said it was just fiberous tissue. She's sooooooo lucky. The kitties were spoiled also, lots of treats and canned goodies, and as usual, their "Grandma" made them homemade toys stuffed with cat nip, it was quite the scene around here when those packages arrived and I had four stoned cats on my hands, yikes


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2004)

Hiya Kim!
Wow...holy schnikes...are you related to my ex gf???? your nose? Shut it!
You are a good looking woman....seriously....how u doin'.. 

You look great in the pix..BTW..looks like you had a beautiful Christmas tree!
Have a super day!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Mike:  Hey sweetie   I"m glad your Christmas was better than you thought it would be.  What did Santa get you?


coal....


I got a couple little things from my 'nieces'...from their little allowances. 
  If that doesn't put a smile on your face....


Sounds like u cleaned up lady! Next year will be better for me...


Hey NT! Here's a deal...we'll get each other pre- post- Christmas beers, pool side at the 'O' in October? Super!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2004)

How's your back, J? You feeling any better? Take a long, hot shower to loosen it up? Hot bath with those epson salts things?


----------



## klmclean (Dec 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hiya Kim!
> Wow...holy schnikes...are you related to my ex gf???? your nose? Shut it!
> You are a good looking woman....seriously....how u doin'..
> 
> ...


 Awww, thanks Burner  You're too sweet! And by the way, it's nice to meet you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Yeah, KMclean. Very nice pics, you are very beautiful! Why are there SOOOOOO many beautiful hot women in Canada?!? LOL.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Consolidated Upper Body Workout (can only get to the gym twice this week) Back after a week off from the gym...
> 
> *Bench*
> 45 x 10
> ...


Hey Gorgeous !  Nice workout !

Do you have any ankle/wrist weights? put them on your wrist so you can do 27.5 lbs DB press

Nice curling babe   Can i feel your muscle


----------



## klmclean (Dec 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah, KMclean. Very nice pics, you are very beautiful! Why are there SOOOOOO many beautiful hot women in Canada?!? LOL.


 
Wow, thanks sooooo much.  I don't even like that picture  It's the best of the worst ones I have on my digital camera, I finally just figured out how to use it and upload pics.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2004)

well...feel free to take more...nobody seems to mind

Hiya Kim!
Yep...another HOT Canadian....

Where is my Vel?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hiya Kim!
> Wow...holy schnikes...are you related to my ex gf???? your nose? Shut it!
> You are a good looking woman....seriously....how u doin'..
> 
> ...



HEY!  You quit trying to pick up chicks in my journal mister


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Thanks  I'm justing getting the hang of uploading these photos, I'm not crazy about that photo but the close-up one I had originally uploaded was a little too close, I don't think anybody wants to see up my nose  Santa was okay, got a pair of hockey skates and a hockey stick so I can start playing next year. I've wanted to for the past five, but it never seemed to work out. My girlfriend got her results back and it was negative, THANK GOD! They said it was just fiberous tissue. She's sooooooo lucky. The kitties were spoiled also, lots of treats and canned goodies, and as usual, their "Grandma" made them homemade toys stuffed with cat nip, it was quite the scene around here when those packages arrived and I had four stoned cats on my hands, yikes



Ya, what Mikey said, there's nothing wrong with your nose and you are a pretty girl..and I can soooooooooooooo relate to the house of stoned kitties...I got mine a furry mouse that hangs from the door frame by an elastic rope (think jolly jumper) and has catnip in it...cats were flying thru the air every where...have to take it down at night tho so we can sleep


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> How's your back, J? You feeling any better? Take a long, hot shower to loosen it up? Hot bath with those epson salts things?



It kept my up last night     I now smell like eau de ben gay   and I used a heating pad on it..taking advil migraine caps (ibuprophen), and it helps but I can't turn my neck


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah, KMclean. Very nice pics, you are very beautiful! Why are there SOOOOOO many beautiful hot women in Canada?!? LOL.



Because beauty attracts beauty, this is the most beautiful country in the world   OH and hey, Britty way to go on your province donating so much money to Asia..that's sooooooooooooo generous!  Hopefully Ontario will cough up a lot more too!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Gorgeous !  Nice workout !
> 
> Do you have any ankle/wrist weights? put them on your wrist so you can do 27.5 lbs DB press
> 
> Nice curling babe   Can i feel your muscle



Hummm, never thought of that..i don't have any and I've never seen any at the gym either   I'll just have to suck it up and try the 30's and hope for 4 reps!!  Sure you can feel my muscle   If you can find it under my Christmas flab


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2004)

*Wednesday December 29th*

Evening:

30 min run in Craig's neighbourhood with Lisa (30 minutes STRAIGHT   )

News, Lisa and I have picked a 5K race in Ottawa on May 28..and have started training for it!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> HEY!  You quit trying to pick up chicks in my journal mister


well..if yo'd stop hitting on gay guys...I could get back to hitting on you...


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2004)

Oh that was low...really really low


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 30, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hummm, never thought of that..i don't have any and I've never seen any at the gym either  I'll just have to suck it up and try the 30's and hope for 4 reps!! Sure you can feel my muscle  If you can find it under my Christmas flab


HMMMMMMm    ... The thrill of the hunt


----------



## Jill (Dec 30, 2004)

I use a heating pad almost daily

I got one of those magic bags for xmas-the ones you heat in the microwave, that thing kicks ass!

Race??? Nice.....


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2004)

I have one of those magic bags too   Actually I have two, one that's always in the freezer and one ready to be popped in the micro..i was icing my knee as I heated my back last night ha ha ha  

So what are you getting done to your hair?  And why, on God's green earth, are you getting up at 7 new years day to workout?


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 30, 2004)

good morning Miss Velvet.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2004)

Mornin Shmoopy


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 30, 2004)

how is the east coast hottie this fine morning?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2004)

Pretty good thanks, but I have my son at work with me today and 1/2 tomorrow...my sitter AND parents are sick with the flu   It's a ton of fun trying to keep him entertained while at the same time getting work done


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 30, 2004)

that's a huge undertaking! 
I did that one year at Christmas.  My daughter wanted to come to work with me.  She won't do that again.  Not much for her to do because I have to be on the computer most of the time.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2004)

uh huh   and you have to keep them quiet and from bugging others...michael LOVES to talk and play..most folks are pretty good about it tho


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 30, 2004)

Are there many people at work?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2004)

Probably about 50 on my floor..so ya, there's over 500 folks in our building...and we have 5 sister buildings in town too.  We are the biggest organization in Kingston


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2004)

*Thursday December 30th*

Took the spinning class at the gym, good lord, it damn near killed me..here I thought I was extremely fit   

Spinning 45 minutes STRAIGT with insane hills, getting out the saddle, speed ups, racing, all the mirrors were completely fogged up ha ha h


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 30, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Took the spinning class at the gym, good lord, it damn near killed me..here I thought I was extremely fit
> 
> Spinning 45 minutes STRAIGT with insane hills, getting out the saddle, speed ups, racing, all the mirrors were completely fogged up ha ha h



Hi Velvet   

What is this spinning class? I'm picturing you just spinning around in circles for 45 minutes, which can't be right....lol

Hope you had a great christmas. Big plans for New Yrs?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> Hi Velvet
> 
> What is this spinning class? I'm picturing you just spinning around in circles for 45 minutes, which can't be right....lol
> 
> Hope you had a great christmas. Big plans for New Yrs?



Hey there stranger, how's it going?

Na, it's on a fancy stationary bike..a room full of about 50 of them and a VERY high energy instructor..you spin to music, varying your cadence and the resistance on the bike..very tough workout!

Na, no big plans, just hanging with the girls and having a few drinks, you?


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 30, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hey there stranger, how's it going?
> 
> Na, it's on a fancy stationary bike..a room full of about 50 of them and a VERY high energy instructor..you spin to music, varying your cadence and the resistance on the bike..very tough workout!
> 
> Na, no big plans, just hanging with the girls and having a few drinks, you?



It's going I guess. Not lifting, is Hell.

I have no clue what im doing this yr. I no what im not doing and thats going to Kingston, that place is cursed!! This yr sucks, do many groups of friends doing different things. I like it best when we are all together, but that never happens unless I organize it. I will probably just end up going to a club in TO. The Docks is all you can drink for $100


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> It's going I guess. Not lifting, is Hell.
> 
> I have no clue what im doing this yr. I no what im not doing and thats going to Kingston, that place is cursed!! This yr sucks, do many groups of friends doing different things. I like it best when we are all together, but that never happens unless I organize it. I will probably just end up going to a club in TO. The Docks is all you can drink for $100



OMG $100 of liqour...i'm passed out by $30, that deal would be a waste for me..quite literally   WHY is K-town cursed?  What did it ever do to you?


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 30, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> OMG $100 of liqour...i'm passed out by $30, that deal would be a waste for me..quite literally   WHY is K-town cursed?  What did it ever do to you?




well tickets everywhere are 50, so its only 50 worth of liquor and i can handle that pretty easily. K-town is cursed b/c my arm got hurt there   

Have a good one


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2004)

Ok, I must have missed something, does this have anything to do with that Toga party?


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 30, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ok, I must have missed something, does this have anything to do with that Toga party?



LOL....EVERYTHING to do with it. I hurt my arm that night, about 6 weeks ago, and havent been able to WO since. All my friends iin Kinston are cut off and I am never talking to them again, let alone stepping foot in Kingston..hah


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2004)

Blame it on the alcohol or even your friends but not innocent Kingston


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 30, 2004)

It certaintly wouldnt be my sweet alcohal....so i'll blame it on the friends and the alcohal they drank...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Oh that was low...really really low


it wasn't THAT low....
I almost lost u.....just because...he is THERE...and can actually date you...
(In theory)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> And why, on God's green earth, are you getting up at 7 new years day to workout?


are'nt you...um...kinda doing the same thing???


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Took the spinning class at the gym, good lord, it damn near killed me..here I thought I was extremely fit
> 
> Spinning 45 minutes STRAIGT with insane hills, getting out the saddle, speed ups, racing, all the mirrors were completely fogged up ha ha h


nice!
hmm...another ex story..told u she is a cardio queen? I went to spin class w/ her a couple times...wow. I did all I could do to just pedal the entire hour....couldn't even do the workout..
I'm gonna get a mtn bike in the spring...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2004)

Good morning, Super hottie!
ready to ring in the new year? I AM !
oh..am I!
have fun @ the house party! Remember to take the digi cam..and LOTSO pics!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi Mikey   Have a WONDERFUL New Year, ring it in in style hon!!!  I'll be off all next week on vacation so I won't be logging in much (still haven't set up my computer at home yet) but ya never know!!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 31, 2004)

*Friday December 31*

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVE EVERYONE   

Cardio:
40 mins low intesity, low impact aerobics (60 - 69% of my heart rate)  hee hee, got a new heart rate monitor..well shit my pants and call me George, looks like I'm usually WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY out of my fat burning zone, I was barely moving to stay in that zone..gonna have to do some research on this heart rate stuff today!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi Velvet  


Have fun tonight


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey J!
You too!
I have to go a week without my Velvet????
DAMN! tis gonna be a LONG week!

Have a super night tonight!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2005)

...trhe first person to post in YOUR journal in 2005!

Happy New Year!
how was your party? My night at the club??? hmmm...friggin busy!
I did get a few smooches from a few girls @ midnight...
Evidentally..I am not too bad looking....I would walk onto the dance floor, and get close to the girl so she could hear what I said to her..she would smile,a nd her arm would automatically go around my waist..and be all flirty...UNTIL....I would tell them that they needed toget their drinks off the dance floor...funny,.,.the smiles stopped...arms disengaged..and the name asshole would be applied in my general direction...
Go figure..

Ok, the negative parts were not true...I always smile, and am polite when I do it...
well, off to bed...want details of your night ! (AND PICTURES!)


----------



## BritChick (Jan 1, 2005)

Happy New Year Velvet!!!   
Hope you had some fun celebrations!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2005)

..and pictures to prove it!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 3, 2005)

No Velvet this week  

have a great vacation ! xoxox


----------



## klmclean (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2005)

Hiya Kim! Happy New Year!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 6, 2005)

So let me get this straight.  The day that I honor your journal with my presence you are not here?????? 


Hello there, it's been long overdue, but I am now back for good.  Had a bit of a tough time with the injury and all other sort of fun things and well, after the therapist told me that the shoulder was strong enough and that I could work out, it kinda' brightened my first few days of 2K5..

Anyway, see you soon...Have a great vacation.....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok girl , vacation is over ! Where you at ? LOL 

xoxoxo


----------



## Velvet (Jan 10, 2005)

Hello Everyone  

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!  

Ah, nice and relaxed now..I only got out of my jammies 3 times during my week off   New Years was fun but tame, no pics, as I forgot my camera   Took a week off from the gym, but did cardio at home everyday and kept up with my running program!  

So how is everybody?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey Jeni, welcome back! Missed you as always. Glad you had some good time off, you deserve it.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2005)

She's back !  She's back !


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 10, 2005)

Velveeta!


----------



## klmclean (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Velvet

Glad to see you're back  I have'nt been around the board much lately, not feeling very inspired to diet or workout, but I am managing to get to the gym. I start a new class on Wednesday. It's a boxing class taught by a guy who used to box professionaly and he trains you as if you were going to be a "real" boxer, a full hour and a half of skipping and ab work, just what I need. I might sign up for some spin classes too a couple times a week. Hopefully I can get my diet back on track this week too   I"m thinking of using one I used before from Herbal Magic, it's  an exchange diet, it includes all food groups but with limited amounts, I lost 23 pounds about 4 years ago on it, in two months, I know that's a lot in small amount of time, but I'm getting impatient and I want to see some quick results and then I'll assess my eating plan after that.  My boyfriend was supposed to start training with me last week and then he got injured at work and hurt his back, the ambulance had to come and get him, he couldn't even walk, so no training for him for a while, which really sucks. I love training with him because I find he pushes me a lot harder, he used to be a personal trainer part-time, but now that he's opened up a business he's had to give it up. Anyways, how was your holidays? They sound like they were very relaxing.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Rocky, Gary Bear and Lukey  

Hey there Kerri, good to hear from you girlie!  That class sounds intense and a hell of a lot of fun!  I wish we had something at our gym like that...mostly girlie classes at my gym   I'm back on track diet-wise, it took two weeks tho, it's hard to hop back on the wagon eh?  But you will, for sure!  What did you boyfriend do hurt his back so much that they took him away in an ambulance????


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## Velvet (Jan 10, 2005)

*Monday, January 10*

*Aerobics* 40 mins before breakfast

*Legs - Max OT * (First time doing legs in 3 weeks..i'm gonna hurt!)
40 mins

Squat
90 x 10
120 x 6
140 x 3
155 x 1
170 x 6
170 x 6

Leg Press
220 x 6
220 x 6

Leg Curl
60 x 6
70 x 6 PB

Toe Press
140 x 8
160 x 8

Notes:  Go higher next week

Cable Crunch
95 x 10
100 x 10 PB   

Notes:  Felt AWESOME getting back to the gym, I actually missed it and was so ready to tackle leg day


----------



## Velvet (Jan 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

>







You and the G look soooooooooooooooooooooo cute together


----------



## klmclean (Jan 10, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Rocky, Gary Bear and Lukey
> 
> Hey there Kerri, good to hear from you girlie! That class sounds intense and a hell of a lot of fun! I wish we had something at our gym like that...mostly girlie classes at my gym  I'm back on track diet-wise, it took two weeks tho, it's hard to hop back on the wagon eh? But you will, for sure! What did you boyfriend do hurt his back so much that they took him away in an ambulance????


My boyfriend is a courier for Purolator Courier, he bent over to pick up a box that only weighed ten pounds and he said it was like someone stuck a knife in his back. He stayed bent over for about ten minutes and then fell to his knees and laid there for another 20 minutes until one of his co-workers found him. So, an ambulance came to get him and it was about six hours before he could actually walk, very scarey. He's off work for 5 days and then he's supposed to go back to light duty, so we're hoping he'll have a full recovery. Apparently he tore the one of the muscles that surrounds your spine   He was so mad because he's in good shape and most of his co-workers are all overweight and smoke and don't take care of themselves, and here he is the healthy guy who works out and is in good shape and he's the one that gets hurt. It was just a freak thing the way he turned when he picked up the box. He's going to have to be very careful the doc says for hte rest of his life becasue it will probably  happen again


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> You and the G look soooooooooooooooooooooo cute together




send me a picture of yourself and I will super impose it into the photo.  Like standing behind us since we are such midgets....lol


thanks for giving me my monkey back.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah...don't say hi to me...
I feel unluved....

oh...the shame of it....the pain....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Vellie - welcom back darlin!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *Aerobics* 40 mins before breakfast
> 
> *Legs - Max OT *(First time doing legs in 3 weeks..i'm gonna hurt!)
> 40 mins
> ...


Good Job Velvet  

Jump right back in with legs !!!!  And PB's too !!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

g'morning, J!
Was hoping you'd be on by now...aw well..gonna go to bed..have a super day!
How has your running going? 

bet u are ready to step up to the 185 mark for 3 - 4 reps on squats now....


----------



## Velvet (Jan 11, 2005)

Good morning peeps!

That sucks *Kerri*, I can't tell you how many times I've heard similar stories of how someone fu$ked up their back but doing a simple turn/bend...scary stuff, I hope he gets better really soon, give him lots of lovin so he'll recover faster 

*P* Your monkey missed you, it wasn't happy with me 

*Mikey*   Hey there hot stuff, happy new year and all that shit   7 kisses from girls eh?  Pretty impressive, you're quite the stud!  Ya, running is going excellent, no run/walk for me anymore   I was at 180 for squats before taking 3 weeks off, but didn't want to start back there, will get to the 185's soon enuff don't you worry 

Hey *Babs*, long time no talk girl.  I haven't had time to hit journals in a couple of weeks (my bad   ) How did it all work out with the bank account fiasco?

Hi *Gary Bear*   Thanks for the kudo's, and damn I'm REALLY feeling that workout today..it's gonna be brutal running tonight with stiff & sore legs


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *Mikey*   Hey there hot stuff, happy new year and all that shit   7 kisses from girls eh?  Pretty impressive, you're quite the stud!  Ya, running is going excellent, no run/walk for me anymore   I was at 180 for squats before taking 3 weeks off, but didn't want to start back there, will get to the 185's soon enuff don't you worry


naw...they were drunk..and it wsa dark... 

I'm gona hold u to that 185 promise, young lady!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 11, 2005)

*Big Ass News!!!*

GUESS WHAT?????

I'm going to *VEGAS*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

End of september for a whole week as my brother is getting hitched


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

the elvis drive thru chapel of love?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 11, 2005)

*Cats & Dogs*

*EXCERPTS FROM A DOG'S DAILY DIARY:*

8:00 a.m.Oh, boy! Dog food! My favourite!
9:30 a.m.Oh, boy! A car ride! My favourite!
9:40 a.m.Oh, boy! A walk! My favourite!
10:30 a.m.Oh, boy! Getting rubbed and petted! My favourite!
11:30 a.m.Oh, boy! Dog food! My favourite!
Noon- Oh, boy! The kids! My favourite!
1:00 p.m.Oh, boy! The yard! My favourite!
4:00 p.m.Oh, boy! To the park! My favourite!
5:00 p.m.Oh, boy! Dog food! My favourite!
5:30 p.m.Oh, boy! Pretty Mums! My favourite!
6:00 p.m.Oh, boy! Playing ball! My favourite!
6:30 a.m.Oh, boy! Watching TV with my master! My favourite!
8:30 p.m Oh, boy! Sleeping in master's bed! My favourite!


*EXCERPTS FROM A CAT'S DAILY DIARY:*

....Day 183 of My Captivity.....

My captors continue to taunt me with bizarre little dangling objects. 
They dine lavishly on fresh meat, while I am forced to eat dry cereal. 
The only thing that keeps me going is the hope of escape, and the mild satisfaction I get from ruining the occasional piece of furniture. Tomorrow I may eat another house plant. 
Today my attempt to kill my captors by weaving around their feet while they were walking almost succeeded. 
I must try this at the top of the stairs....
In an attempt to disgust and repulse these vile oppressors, I once again induced myself to vomit on their favorite chair.
I must try this on their bed..... 
Decapitated a mouse and brought them the headless body in an attempt to make them aware of what I am capable of, and to try to strike fear into their hearts. 
They only cooed and condescended about what a good little cat I was. 
Hmmm, not working according to plan.
There was some sort of gathering of their accomplices. 
I was placed in solitary confinement throughout the event. 
However, I could hear the noise and smell the food. 
More importantly, I overheard that my confinement was due to my power of "allergies." 
Must learn what this is and how to use it to my advantage.
I am convinced the other captives are flunkies and maybe snitches. 
The dog is routinely released and seems more than happy to return. 
He is obviously a half-wit. 
The bird, on the other hand, has got to be an informant.
He speaks with them regularly. 
I am certain he reports my every move. 
Due to his current placement in the high metal room, his safety is assured. 
But I can wait, it is only a matter of time ....


----------



## Velvet (Jan 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> the elvis drive thru chapel of love?



  Pretty much, they've been living together for 7 years, dating for 9, friends for 14 and have a house together..they are past the get married in white in a huge church and spend a shit load of money thing...off to vegas so we can all enjoy it!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2005)

Morning Sweetie  

Have a great run tonight


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 11, 2005)

Morning Vel


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey V welcome Back


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hey *Babs*, long time no talk girl.  I haven't had time to hit journals in a couple of weeks (my bad   ) How did it all work out with the bank account fiasco?



Hi Vel - yeah, long time no talk.  We all get busy from time to time.  It's okay 

Well, I just let the bank issue go.  The bank ended up letting another transaction through his account (when again, it was suppose to have been closed) so I called and raised hell.  What ended up happening last week when the other transaction came through (which was their fault - but we won't go there) I had to pay for that item and the bank waived the NSF Fee of $31.  The transaction I had to pay was $200.  The banker (the one who knows my history and the reason I set up my single account) flat out asked when I was going to leave my husband so he could grow up.  He said he felt sorry for me and understood where I was coming from.  He had an ex-girlfriend that would do that to him.  They ended up splitting.  Now he's much better off.

Anyway, to sum it up. The joint account is OFFICALLY c.l.o.s.e.d!!!!!  THANK GOD!!!!  Thought I was going to commit myself somewhere or something.  Hubby and I have accounts at two separate banks!!!  I WILL NEVER....EVER....EVER....EVER....EVER...EVER...put my name on another account with anyone for as long as I live (my children will be the exception.)

What a mess!!

My New Year isn't running so smooth as you can tell.  I'm hoping this will be a better week for me.  Tonight, I'm teaching Pilates FOR THE FIRST TIME and I'm so nervous.  I created my sign-up sheet to have only 6 spots to fill and some nimwhit behind the counter at the gym has allowed 9 people to train with me!!!  Can you believe that?  Of course I'm happy to be helping others, but come on - people are going to be kicking their legs, swinging their arms and bending over.  The last thing a particpant needs, is to be kicked in the head or have someone's head less than 5 inches from their glutes!  So I told the gym mgr, "I'm flattered at the amount of people excited to have me train them, however there now is going to be an issue.  If all these people show up, and there's no room for them, I'm going to be sending the "extra's" out the door to do some cardio and I'll work with them on an individual basis (FYI, they're going to be pi$$ed off.)  On top of this, I'm cutting my class time from 1 hour to 30-45minutes."  She just said it's my class-room and I can do whatever I want to do.  Anyway, I'm booked solid for the next month teaching Pilates.  If the room # increases, I'm going to have to start charging for my time because I won't be able to do the exercises with them, I'll need to be standing and watching the room.  Oh well!!!!  I just wanted everyone to have a wonderful experience and it doesn't look like that's going to happen.

How are you?


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Rocky, Gary Bear and Lukey
> 
> Hey there Kerri, good to hear from you girlie! That class sounds intense and a hell of a lot of fun! I wish we had something at our gym like that...mostly girlie classes at my gym  I'm back on track diet-wise, it took two weeks tho, it's hard to hop back on the wagon eh? But you will, for sure! What did you boyfriend do hurt his back so much that they took him away in an ambulance????


Hey, you forgot me  
Now I know how you feel Rocky....

So what's doing.....

Guess what, I am going to Vegas too, but in August for my wife's birthday.  We kinda' do that as an annual trip.  My birthday is in march but it's just too cold everywhere and the only non-cold place is, well, here.....

See ya....


----------



## Velvet (Jan 11, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hi Vel - yeah, long time no talk.  We all get busy from time to time.  It's okay
> 
> Well, I just let the bank issue go.  The bank ended up letting another transaction through his account (when again, it was suppose to have been closed) so I called and raised hell.  What ended up happening last week when the other transaction came through (which was their fault - but we won't go there) I had to pay for that item and the bank waived the NSF Fee of $31.  The transaction I had to pay was $200.  The banker (the one who knows my history and the reason I set up my single account) flat out asked when I was going to leave my husband so he could grow up.  He said he felt sorry for me and understood where I was coming from.  He had an ex-girlfriend that would do that to him.  They ended up splitting.  Now he's much better off.
> 
> ...



hee hee, yes it has been a while since we last chatted   I'm glad you finally got that account terminated, for real!  That;s a really really really $hitty position your hubby has put you in babs   Have you thought of a 'test separation' or something to see if that will smarten his a$$ up?  I'm sure you'll do what you have to, you are a strong woman, and a really good mom to boot!

You will be GRRRRRRRRRRREAT in your class today, I wish I lived closer and I'd go take that class...as long as there weren't more than 5 already signed up of course   And ya, you boot them out to make a point with the gym manager! What a dolt!

On a brighter note, how are the kiddo's?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 11, 2005)

Good morning Gary Bear and Iain    How are you boys today??


----------



## Velvet (Jan 11, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey, you forgot me
> Now I know how you feel Rocky....
> 
> So what's doing.....
> ...



Guess what Tony?  I was thinking about that last night, I remembered that you wrote something, but I didn't reply at home as my computer is so damned slow and when i got to work and went back to my journal it went to the newest post....sorry buddy, I wouldn't forget ya on purpose!  Nice to see you back in action, how's it going down in the Sunny south?

You are going to Vegas too?  That rocks!     Do you have your itinerary planned?  Do you have any shopping, touristy stuff planned or any recommendations yuo can give me?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey, you forgot me
> Now I know how you feel Rocky....


Wait till she does it a few more times Tony. Then you'll know how I feel


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2005)

You working out today Jeni?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 11, 2005)

All better now?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> You working out today Jeni?


Weights no,

Running yes, going tonight with Lisa

You?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> All better now?


Who's that for?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Weights no,
> 
> Running yes, going tonight with Lisa
> 
> You?


Just got back from weights. No running today. How far are you running?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Just got back from weights. No running today. How far are you running?



  <-- For you

Only 2 miles tonight
3 miles thurs
4 miles sat


How far are your regular runs?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2005)

Awww, thanks Jeni!  Mine usually range between 2-4 miles lately.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 11, 2005)

You guys run too much


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> hee hee, yes it has been a while since we last chatted   I'm glad you finally got that account terminated, for real!  That;s a really really really $hitty position your hubby has put you in babs   Have you thought of a 'test separation' or something to see if that will smarten his a$$ up?  I'm sure you'll do what you have to, you are a strong woman, and a really good mom to boot!
> 
> You will be GRRRRRRRRRRREAT in your class today, I wish I lived closer and I'd go take that class...as long as there weren't more than 5 already signed up of course   And ya, you boot them out to make a point with the gym manager! What a dolt!
> 
> On a brighter note, how are the kiddo's?



me too!!!  I don't think he "sees/understands" all that he's done to me.   Thought about a 'test separation' however it hurts my feelings to even think about how the girls would feel, not seeing their daddy every day like they're use to.  He said he would leave, however the farthest he's made it - was to the couch! lol.  My New Years Resolution is NOT to take his childish crap anymore.  I've made this REALLY clear!!!  He won't get a warning, the girls and I will just pack up and leave and not look back!  The slightest mess up and we're gone.  I don't care how minute (sp - not minute)it is either.

I hope I do well this evening, most overal - I pray they all have a good experience with me AND the room.  Just put a bug in the mgr's ear.  They BETTER hope they have enough mats to cover the rear ends that need to use them!  I think what I'm going to do, is go out and buy some mats and then inform the mgr, next Tuesday there will ONLY be 6 people in my class!  I'll let this one slip.

The kiddies are better than ever.  I re-done Brianna's room in cheerleaders, pinks, blues, purples, creams, etc....  Kiley's is going to be purply blue and she wants the "bratz" theme.  Speaking of Kiley - she's wanting to do Pilates with me this evening.  I just don't know if that would be a good idea or not.  She does them with me at home...I just don't know how she will do in a "class" like setting.  Don't want her interrupting anyone.  Know what I mean?

How is your son doing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> You guys run too much


You eat to clean


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 11, 2005)

hey, what do you guys think about Enigma music?  Think I could use that for Pilates?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> hey, what do you guys think about Enigma music?  Think I could use that for Pilates?


Sure, I like enigma.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm listening to it now, and it seems alright to use.    Don't know about the chanting part...but it works.  Are there dif. types of these CDs?  Sorry for sounding ignorant but this is THE first time I've ever heard of Enigma


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2005)

I don't know Babs. I only have the one with Sadness on it. I love that song.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 11, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> You guys run too much



   nu uh


----------



## Velvet (Jan 11, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Speaking of Kiley - she's wanting to do Pilates with me this evening.  I just don't know if that would be a good idea or not.  She does them with me at home...I just don't know how she will do in a "class" like setting.  Don't want her interrupting anyone.  Know what I mean?
> 
> How is your son doing?



Well if it was me, I'd just say 'maybe next time' cause mommy has to concentrate on teaching a good class, and then when you get good at it    she can join you!!

Michael is doing really well thanks, I'll be chaparoning a ski trip for his class Feb 8th..the thing of it is..i've never ski'd a day in my life  ha ha, the kids will be picking ME up no doubt!  He got a hamster for christmas AND THEN yesterday a girlfriend at work asked me if i wanted a hamster with a new cage (same one I got Michael) ha ha, Michael says he wants it, so we are now back up to 5 pets (oh fish kicked the bucket on the weekend, so we were down to 4 pets for a few days   )


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I don't know Babs. I only have the one with Sadness on it. I love that song.




I have that one (listening to now)

l. The voice of Enigma
ll. Principles of Lust
a. Sadeness
b. Find Love
lll. Callas Went Away
lV The Voice & The Snake
Vl. Knocking on Forbidden Doors
Vll. Back to the Rivers of Belief
a. Way to Eternity
b. Hallelujah
c. The rivers of Belief


----------



## Velvet (Jan 11, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> hey, what do you guys think about Enigma music?  Think I could use that for Pilates?




*AWESOME!!*

I LOVE Enigma...when i want to relax, I crank it and lay on the couch with candles burning ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Velvet (Jan 11, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I have that one (listening to now)
> 
> l. The voice of Enigma
> ll. Principles of Lust
> ...




I Have this one..it is awesome...and very relaxing.  I like the chanting myself..and i think there are only a couple songs with chanting, most of it is just really cool music!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Well if it was me, I'd just say 'maybe next time' cause mommy has to concentrate on teaching a good class, and then when you get good at it    she can join you!!
> 
> Michael is doing really well thanks, I'll be chaparoning a ski trip for his class Feb 8th..the thing of it is..i've never ski'd a day in my life  ha ha, the kids will be picking ME up no doubt!  He got a hamster for christmas AND THEN yesterday a girlfriend at work asked me if i wanted a hamster with a new cage (same one I got Michael) ha ha, Michael says he wants it, so we are now back up to 5 pets (oh fish kicked the bucket on the weekend, so we were down to 4 pets for a few days   )




I was thinking the same thing.

That's good to know.  WOW, that sounds like fun.  Like you, I too have NEVER ski'd a day in my life.  Let me know how that works out for you. lol

Aww, I bet he loves his lil hammy and also has a playmate!!!    Sorry to hear about the fish.  What kind was it?

We got rid of Gizzy (cat in gallery) over the weekend.  He comes back home if my sister gets sick of him.  Signed deal!!!  The girls handled his "going away" better than I thought.  We have too too many responsibilities.  Next we're trying to find a home for BamBam (male boxer) and then Scarlet (African Gray - bird)


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 11, 2005)

hey


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Guess what Tony? I was thinking about that last night, I remembered that you wrote something, but I didn't reply at home as my computer is so damned slow and when i got to work and went back to my journal it went to the newest post....sorry buddy, I wouldn't forget ya on purpose! Nice to see you back in action, how's it going down in the Sunny south?
> 
> You are going to Vegas too? That rocks!  Do you have your itinerary planned? Do you have any shopping, touristy stuff planned or any recommendations yuo can give me?


I was joking about the being mad thing....I get mad, then look at you and then I am no longer mad.  I can't never stay mad at nice folks (I can't say nice looking women, because then people around here may get the wrong idea, je je)
Have you ever been there?  Vegas that is...
If you haven't no problems, when I get home tonight, I'll pm you all the information that I have from Vegas.  I have a couple of communities that I went to while planning my first trip.  Funny, Miriam was about 2 months pregnant when we went, so we have to go again to do more things.  We were limited do to pregnancy....If you have been, I'll forward you the info anyways.... 

Chao


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> All better now?


I hadn't seen this......Now I am just blushing like a teenager.....


----------



## klmclean (Jan 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> That sucks *Kerri*, I can't tell you how many times I've heard similar stories of how someone fu$ked up their back but doing a simple turn/bend...scary stuff, I hope he gets better really soon, give him lots of lovin so he'll recover faster


 He's definately getting lots of lovin, except for yesterday morning when I rolled over him to shut the alarm off  Ooops! How bad did I feel. Totally forgot about his back. He went back to work today but just in the office, he's definately not happy about that, but we're going to the doc later today and we'll find out more about when he can return to his normal job, soon I hope. Anyways, have a great day!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2005)

Afternoon Velvet ! Man this journal moves fast !  Somebody is very popular!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey Vel!! Looks like you've been doing good hun! Did you watch the Bachelorette last night?  I hope Santa was good to you!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 11, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> That's good to know.  WOW, that sounds like fun.  Like you, I too have NEVER ski'd a day in my life.  Let me know how that works out for you. lol
> 
> ...



Well looky here, Heather brought in the hamster..yes I'm at work..and now have a hamster looking at me...darn he's cute!

And um, no I dont want your dog or your bird ha ha ha, I'm done with pets, DONE I TELL YA!   Until the next cute one comes along and gives me the 'look' and I melt and...

Well at least the girls can still visit the cat as he's still in the family


----------



## Velvet (Jan 11, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I was joking about the being mad thing....I get mad, then look at you and then I am no longer mad.  I can't never stay mad at nice folks (I can't say nice looking women, because then people around here may get the wrong idea, je je)
> Have you ever been there?  Vegas that is...
> If you haven't no problems, when I get home tonight, I'll pm you all the information that I have from Vegas.  I have a couple of communities that I went to while planning my first trip.  Funny, Miriam was about 2 months pregnant when we went, so we have to go again to do more things.  We were limited do to pregnancy....If you have been, I'll forward you the info anyways....
> 
> Chao



Hi NT :Kiss:

Cool Tony, I'd love any info that you have on Vegas as no, I've never been there before.  Actually I've only been out of my country 3 times, twice near the border (within a few hours of me) and once to Chicago.  Wow, it'll be a whole different experience for you guys now that she's not preggers..a whole new world of opportunities will open up


----------



## Velvet (Jan 11, 2005)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Vel!! Looks like you've been doing good hun! Did you watch the Bachelorette last night?  I hope Santa was good to you!



Hey Andy   Long time no see girl!  Yes, actually I did watch it as I was up until midnight jigging my budget so I can afford to go to Vegas   I always liked Jen so it should be a good season!!!  Have any particular guy in mind?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Afternoon Velvet ! Man this journal moves fast !  Somebody is very popular!



Happy day Gary Bear!!  Sorry I don't have any weight plates to offer you to beef up your gym more..I could give you a nice pretty pair of dusty pink dumbbells tho...you can tape them do you to add a few extra pounds of resistance


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi NT :Kiss:
> 
> Cool Tony, I'd love any info that you have on Vegas as no, I've never been there before. Actually I've only been out of my country 3 times, twice near the border (within a few hours of me) and once to Chicago. Wow, it'll be a whole different experience for you guys now that she's not preggers..a whole new world of opportunities will open up


Oh believe me, I am looking forward to those opportunities


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 11, 2005)

we might be going to Vegas in the summer as well.  Vegas is a great place ... and the clubs are much better than here, so that is a plus as well.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 11, 2005)

If you liked the movie Coyote Ugly, the bar is a riot.  Studio 54 is a lot of fun as well.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Happy day Gary Bear!! Sorry I don't have any weight plates to offer you to beef up your gym more..I could give you a nice pretty pair of dusty pink dumbbells tho...you can tape them do you to add a few extra pounds of resistance


LOL  I already have a set of purple ones, weigh like 1 1/4 lbs maybe 2.5 I don't remember. But thanks for the offer


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> If you liked the movie Coyote Ugly, the bar is a riot.  Studio 54 is a lot of fun as well.


yeah...bad to buy it....


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey beautiful....

As promised, here is the info that I have.  Believe me, you have a lot of reading to do and the people in these communities are unbelievably helpful:


http://www.a2zlasvegas.com/
http://pub18.ezboard.com/blasvegastoday
http://www.travel2vegas.com/messageboard.html

If you are looking for hotels, etc.  You can give this a try:

http://p070.ezboard.com/bpricelineandexpediabidding

Bidding for travel is the best site out there because you can get the best prices in hotels by beating priceline.com at their own game.  Give it a read.....
Another thing that you can do is subscribe to each hotel's mailing list.  They send you amazing deals via email and I have been receiving loads of info. since I did this....
If you happen to have an Amex Rewards card, you can get pretty good deals via the Amex or even via the Delta Skymiles (Delta Airlines) web site.  I got great hotel deals for when I went to New Orleans and to Pittsburgh for two medical and surgical fairs that I went to.
I PM'd you this information a little earlier...

Hugs...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

or...you can talk to your ol pal, burner..who is a referring travel agent..


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 12, 2005)

Morning Velvet  


That Burner is always working the angles isn't he !


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2005)

that sir, would be known as "enterprising'..

What can I say....I'd like to retire while I am still young enuf to enjoy it..and become a fashion nightmare: black socks with those garter things..with shorts that are pulled up to my sagging pecs...


----------



## Velvet (Jan 12, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> we might be going to Vegas in the summer as well.  Vegas is a great place ... and the clubs are much better than here, so that is a plus as well.



Go the last week of September     pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease???

Ya, I've heard about Coyote Ugly..hum, I'd need a date tho, can't see my mom going to a bar with me, or my brothers fiancee as she's permanently attached to my brother at all times, and her sister is preggers   Who lives near Vegas


----------



## Velvet (Jan 12, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey beautiful....
> 
> As promised, here is the info that I have.  Believe me, you have a lot of reading to do and the people in these communities are unbelievably helpful:
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks for all the info Tony     Actually, I already know the hotel we are staying at as my brother is getting a wedding package that includes cheaper rates depending on how many people you bring..same with air fare.  We are staying at the Flamingo     I just checked out the site, and DAMN that pool looks awesome!  There's a spa inside to that I must check out.  I guess what I'm looking for now is entertainment and shopping in the area so I'll check out your URL's and see what I can find!!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> or...you can talk to your ol pal, burner..who is a referring travel agent..



A what???


----------



## Velvet (Jan 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet
> 
> 
> That Burner is always working the angles isn't he !




Morning Gary Bear   Uh huh, he's quite the specimen isn't he?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that sir, would be known as "enterprising'..
> 
> What can I say....I'd like to retire while I am still young enuf to enjoy it..and become a fashion nightmare: black socks with those garter things..with shorts that are pulled up to my sagging pecs...




Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww  

Morning Mikey


----------



## Velvet (Jan 12, 2005)

*Tuesday January 11*

2 mile Run - 20 minutes

*Wednesday January 12th*

Low Impact Aerobics - 35 mins

Chest/Delt/Triceps at noon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow, your doing alot Jeni. Are you still doing Max OT? Are you running outside? 10 min mile is good Jeni!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 12, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Go the last week of September     pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease???
> 
> Ya, I've heard about Coyote Ugly..hum, I'd need a date tho, can't see my mom going to a bar with me, or my brothers fiancee as she's permanently attached to my brother at all times, and her sister is preggers   Who lives near Vegas



if the bday Vegas trip falls through, September might be another option.  Going to Vegas with two hotties ...  ... that would be too much fun. 

So if your brother goes, his fiancee will go as well, is that bad?  How does your brother's fiancee's sister fit into that scene?


----------



## BritChick (Jan 12, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> 2 mile Run - 20 minutes
> 
> *Wednesday January 12th*
> 
> ...



Hi Velvet   
See you're still running, how are the knees holding up?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 12, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Wow, your doing alot Jeni. Are you still doing Max OT? Are you running outside? 10 min mile is good Jeni!



Yes, doing a modified Max OT in that I'm splitting my body into 3 days..but still 4-6 reps and the rest of the rules.  Yes, I only run outside, even in the blistering cold as I hate running on treadmills, I find it hard on my knees and ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh so boring as hell.  What about you?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 12, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> if the bday Vegas trip falls through, September might be another option.  Going to Vegas with two hotties ...  ... that would be too much fun.
> 
> So if your brother goes, his fiancee will go as well, is that bad?  How does your brother's fiancee's sister fit into that scene?



Na, my brother is fine, but his fiancee is really shy and never leaves his side..so it's not much fun.  It's me and my mom, my brother and his fiancee, and his fiancee's sister and husband that are all going down


----------



## Velvet (Jan 12, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Velvet
> See you're still running, how are the knees holding up?



Yep, running straight thru now and I have a running partner (Lisa) so it's a lot of fun.  Knees (actually it's just one knee that bothers me) are ok as long as I run smoothly, stay on roads/dirt and off concrete, and I concentrate on moving horizontally and not vertically if ya know what I mean jelly bean.  I just make sure that I have a day off in between runs to rest my joints.  So far so good.  How are ya Britty?  Any scandelous tidbits to add to my journal?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 12, 2005)

GOOD LORD, it's freezing rain out there, don't think I'll be going to the gym anytime soon.  I'll wait it out and see what happens


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Yes, doing a modified Max OT in that I'm splitting my body into 3 days..but still 4-6 reps and the rest of the rules.  Yes, I only run outside, even in the blistering cold as I hate running on treadmills, I find it hard on my knees and ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh so boring as hell.  What about you?


Cool. If I run inside I do the elliptical trainer instead of treadmill. I don't run outside in the cold, LOL. Went on Mon, it was 46* out and that was misery for me


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 12, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> GOOD LORD, it's freezing rain out there, don't think I'll be going to the gym anytime soon.  I'll wait it out and see what happens



we have a -48 degree celcius windchill warning today ........ brrr


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 12, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> 2 mile Run - 20 minutes
> 
> *Wednesday January 12th*
> 
> ...



Damn, that's a lot of exercising.  I need to slacking on my cardio/endurance work.  You will definitely achieve all your goals with dedication like that.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 12, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Cool. If I run inside I do the elliptical trainer instead of treadmill. I don't run outside in the cold, LOL. Went on Mon, it was 46* out and that was misery for me



ha ha, I've run during a flash freezing warning...we had icicles on our faces, no shit!  So when you are on the elliptical to you let go of the handles and 'run' on it?  I do, I can't stand the handles, it feels so unnatural


----------



## Velvet (Jan 12, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> we have a -48 degree celcius windchill warning today ........ brrr




Yikes...we've only had one day like that so far this season..brutal!  It's still freezing rain out...don't feel like going out and doing the grandma shuffle


----------



## Velvet (Jan 12, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn, that's a lot of exercising.  I need to slacking on my cardio/endurance work.  You will definitely achieve all your goals with dedication like that.



lol  Welcome to my journal CP!  Thanks for the kudo's. I'm super exercising after that whole holiday eating fiasco   Looks like I'm not going to make it to the gym today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

I switch back and forth on the handles. I'd rather not hold them but it takes so much concentration for me to do it w/o falling off, LOL. And yes it has happened


----------



## Velvet (Jan 12, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I switch back and forth on the handles. I'd rather not hold them but it takes so much concentration for me to do it w/o falling off, LOL. And yes it has happened



   Details....?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> Morning Mikey


paints a picture, doesn't it??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> A what???


I have the credentials of a travel agent..but I am like a broker. I can search the same search engines as all the other travel agenst, travelocity, etc...but the actual office does all the paperwork...good stuff.
PLUS! I get all the benefits of being a travel agent..upgraded hotels / car rentals...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Go the last week of September     pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease???
> 
> Ya, I've heard about Coyote Ugly..hum, I'd need a date tho, can't see my mom going to a bar with me, or my brothers fiancee as she's permanently attached to my brother at all times, and her sister is preggers   Who lives near Vegas


Pick me! ooohhhh! Pick me!

over here! Pick me...ooohhhhh!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Pick me! ooohhhh! Pick me!
> 
> over here! Pick me...ooohhhhh!



  LMAO, you're so cute     Meet me in Vegas in 9 months, k?  Is it a plan?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 13, 2005)

hellyeah!
we'll be pool side..sipping on foo foo drinks.....


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 13, 2005)

Vegas eh!

Lucky you.... I tried to convince the wife to go there, she wouldn't bite.

Not ready to leave Kyle for that length of time


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Vegas eh!
> 
> Lucky you.... I tried to convince the wife to go there, she wouldn't bite.
> 
> Not ready to leave Kyle for that length of time



Take him with you!  MOst hotels offer sitter services if you wanna go out for a nite or two by yourselves!!  I'm still not sure if I'm taking Michael, likely not, but one never knows


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning Velvet  


What torture will you put that gorgeous body thruogh today in the gym ?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning Gary Bear 
It's not a gym day, it's errand day, but Lisa and I are doing a 3 mile run tonight (and our FIRST 4 miles run on Saturday!!)  I'm gonna have to double up my workout tomorrow and put both upper body workouts into one   Oh well at least I'll get it done.  My legs are STILL sore, but not as much as yesterday!!

How was your w/o this morning?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Vegas eh!
> 
> Lucky you.... I tried to convince the wife to go there, she wouldn't bite.
> 
> Not ready to leave Kyle for that length of time


Why do you want your wife there?!? It's Vegas, LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey Jeni  Excited about your four mile run? Do you listen to music when you run or do you and Lisa talk?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 13, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Take him with you!  MOst hotels offer sitter services if you wanna go out for a nite or two by yourselves!!  I'm still not sure if I'm taking Michael, likely not, but one never knows




Blah too much work. At this age he is pretty demanding and wants all your attention... not that that is a bad thing.  Just won't allow for a vacation far away for the time being.  

We are actually planning Niagara Falls with some friends at the end of the month... for a night.  HAve a nice Dinner, and do some gambling.  Grandparents will take kyle   At least I could convince her one night away was cool... and that took alot of work.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Blah too much work. At this age he is pretty demanding and wants all your attention... not that that is a bad thing.  Just won't allow for a vacation far away for the time being.
> 
> We are actually planning Niagara Falls with some friends at the end of the month... for a night.  HAve a nice Dinner, and *do some gambling.*  Grandparents will take kyle   At least I could convince her one night away was cool... and that took alot of work.


Did I hear GAMBLING?!?! Can I come LOL.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Why do you want your wife there?!? It's Vegas, LOL.



  behave mister, don't be giving him any ideas


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Jeni  Excited about your four mile run? Do you listen to music when you run or do you and Lisa talk?



Yep, excited and a little anxious too!  Ya, Lisa and I talk which is a great way to ensure we are in our fat burning zone and not running to fast/with too much effort.  Hills are killer and we are usually gasping if we talk   I wouldn't do music as I find it too dangerous not to hear what's going on around me


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Blah too much work. At this age he is pretty demanding and wants all your attention... not that that is a bad thing.  Just won't allow for a vacation far away for the time being.
> 
> We are actually planning Niagara Falls with some friends at the end of the month... for a night.  HAve a nice Dinner, and do some gambling.  Grandparents will take kyle   At least I could convince her one night away was cool... and that took alot of work.



ID ... I hear ya on that!    It took me a while to convince my wife to go on a vacation without our daughter.  Then, once we did (she was 7 I think), it was more work to get her to enjoy her time there.  My personal opinion is that Vegas isn't for kids.  Not a lot to do really.  She'll come around I think.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Blah too much work. At this age he is pretty demanding and wants all your attention... not that that is a bad thing.  Just won't allow for a vacation far away for the time being.
> 
> We are actually planning Niagara Falls with some friends at the end of the month... for a night.  HAve a nice Dinner, and do some gambling.  Grandparents will take kyle   At least I could convince her one night away was cool... and that took alot of work.


Cool, you'll love it there, it's only a few hours drive from here.  My parents went on their honeymoon in Niagara falls and loved it!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Did I hear GAMBLING?!?! Can I come LOL.


Come to Vegas   I'm still looking for a date when I'm down there


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Why do you want your wife there?!? It's Vegas, LOL.



You haven't met Mrs. Party have you.    I have people at work here asking if WE (more her than me  ) can come out with them for a night.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 13, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Did I hear GAMBLING?!?! Can I come LOL.




sure why not.. The more the merrier.


Actually I have been to Vegas a couple of times without my wife (for work trips)  It really is an amazing place.  I would love her to see it.

Ironically I am not really a gambler.  But every so often it is fun to go out and have some fun.  Last time I was at a casino was prolly 1.5 yrs ago when I was last in Vegas


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 13, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ID ... I hear ya on that!    It took me a while to convince my wife to go on a vacation without our daughter.  Then, once we did (she was 7 I think), it was more work to get her to enjoy her time there.  My personal opinion is that Vegas isn't for kids.  Not a lot to do really.  She'll come around I think.




Thing is by the time she comes around... the next one will prolly be on the way.  And no it isn't soon


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2005)

Velvet ... did your mom say anything about the Cirque Du Soleil show?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Thing is by the time she comes around... the next one will prolly be on the way.  And no it isn't soon



that might be true ... and as my wife explained it "Would you rather I didn't care about our daughter and just leave her at a whim?"  And when you think of it that way, it's not really an issue.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 13, 2005)

Are you considering Cirque du Soleil?

If so go... it is absolutely amazing I have been to 3 shows.  They were awesome been to Alegria, La Nouba, and Varekai.  Well worth the cost of the tickets.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 13, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Yep, running straight thru now and I have a running partner (Lisa) so it's a lot of fun.  Knees (actually it's just one knee that bothers me) are ok as long as I run smoothly, stay on roads/dirt and off concrete, and I concentrate on moving horizontally and not vertically if ya know what I mean jelly bean.  I just make sure that I have a day off in between runs to rest my joints.  So far so good.  How are ya Britty?  Any scandelous tidbits to add to my journal?



Good morning.   
Glad to hear the knee is doing good!   
I'm doing great, just finished my pre-breakfast cardio... I am still not used to these early mornings yet, it's been a while! lol
Scandal?  No, I don't have any for you but being a good sport I will see if I can create some somehow today just for you... will report back later!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> You haven't met Mrs. Party have you.    I have people at work here asking if WE (more her than me  ) can come out with them for a night.


Haha, I guess I haven't


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 13, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> that might be true ... and as my wife explained it "Would you rather I didn't care about our daughter and just leave her at a whim?"  And when you think of it that way, it's not really an issue.



No I agree.  I Just think it is important to have us time as well.  It gets hard with little ones, as I am sure you are well aware.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Are you considering Cirque du Soleil?


I'd really like to go, but I want to go to the nude erotic one


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Come to Vegas   I'm still looking for a date when I'm down there


Oh Jeni, If I could I would!!!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Velvet ... did your mom say anything about the Cirque Du Soleil show?




Ya, she would love to go, but the prices are steep, so if we did go then we'd have to choose cheaper shows/entertainment for the rest of nights out!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning.
> Glad to hear the knee is doing good!
> I'm doing great, just finished my pre-breakfast cardio... I am still not used to these early mornings yet, it's been a while! lol
> Scandal?  No, I don't have any for you but being a good sport I will see if I can create some somehow today just for you... will report back later!!!



Wahoooo, hee hee, tanks Britty 

Ya, I'm back to the pre-breakfast cardio myself too!  I'm fine once I'm up, but getting out of bed that early is killer...oh and having to wait until AFTER cardio to eat   I'm one of those people that can start eating before my eyes are even open!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> No I agree.  I Just think it is important to have us time as well.  It gets hard with little ones, as I am sure you are well aware.




You know what's hard tho Iain? Is spending $2000 just on MY vacation while Michael is at home (altho he'll be with Poppa so he'll have a ton of fun) but I still feel some guilt


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Oh Jeni, If I could I would!!!



Your company must have a course or important meeting down there that week doesn't it?  Free trip??  Bring the wife


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 13, 2005)

Damn Maternal instinct


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> No I agree.  I Just think it is important to have us time as well.  It gets hard with little ones, as I am sure you are well aware.



that is the point I stressed to the missus on our first trip.  I too missed our daughter, but really enjoyed not having to be a dad 24/7.  In the end, we both felt it was for the best.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'd really like to go, but I want to go to the nude erotic one



We went to that one in Vegas and were told it was the worst of the 3 now playing there.  We thought it was amazing, so we're really looking forward to seeing the other two.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 13, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> that is the point I stressed to the missus on our first trip.  I too missed our daughter, but really enjoyed not having to be a dad 24/7.  *In the end, we both felt it was for the best. *




That is the key, both agreeing.  I am not going to force anything on to her.  If she doesn't feel comfortable leaving I am fine with that.  It is cool seeing him grow up everyday anyway  

We almost got him saying Tucker (our Dog's name)  at least it sounds like it to us


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> We went to that one in Vegas and were told it was the worst of the 3 now playing there.  We thought it was amazing, so we're really looking forward to seeing the other two.



I thought he was kidding


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> You know what's hard tho Iain? Is spending $2000 just on MY vacation while Michael is at home (altho he'll be with Poppa so he'll have a ton of fun) but I still feel some guilt



 ... I heard that for the first couple of days as well.  So, our next trip was of course to Disneyland for the family.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> We almost got him saying Tucker (our Dog's name)  at least it sounds like it to us



Are you sure it was 'T'ucker?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> We went to that one in Vegas and were told it was the worst of the 3 now playing there.  We thought it was amazing, so we're really looking forward to seeing the other two.


It was in NY not too long ago. I didn't get to go but some docs from the ER went and thought it was amazing also.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I thought he was kidding



Nope ... on that link I sent you, it was the one called Zumanity.  It was very well done.  They had some comedy, some eroticism, some amazing athletics.

Of course we also went to see one of the Adult musical shows ... that wasn't nearly as good.  If we hadn't seen the Cirque first, the show would have rated as really not bad.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Nope ... on that link I sent you, it was the one called Zumanity.  It was very well done.  They had some comedy, some eroticism, some amazing athletics.
> 
> Of course we also went to see one of the Adult musical shows ... that wasn't nearly as good.  If we hadn't seen the Cirque first, the show would have rated as really not bad.


What musical was it? I mean was it like a regular musical done nude, or something special for vegas?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> What musical was it? I mean was it like a regular musical done nude, or something special for vegas?



It was called Midnight Fantasy.  It was a musical with the ladies going semi-nude.  Here is a link explaining the show.  Don't that it will work.  If not and you'd like to read about it, go to vegas.com -> go to the shows -> to to Adult shows and find Midnight Fantasy.
http://www.vegas.com/searchagent/event/SearchResultView.do?id=224&vc1=49&vc2=adlt_txt_fant


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> It was called Midnight Fantasy.  It was a musical with the ladies going semi-nude.  Here is a link explaining the show.  Don't that it will work.  If not and you'd like to read about it, go to vegas.com -> go to the shows -> to to Adult shows and find Midnight Fantasy.
> http://www.vegas.com/searchagent/event/SearchResultView.do?id=224&vc1=49&vc2=adlt_txt_fant


Cool! Thanks NT.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya, she would love to go, but the prices are steep, so if we did go then we'd have to choose cheaper shows/entertainment for the rest of nights out!



Like Iain said and I'll back him, if you have to choose between the Cirque and one of the other lessor priced shows (which most will run around $40-50 anyways), pick the Cirque.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Like Iain said and I'll back him, if you have to choose between the Cirque and one of the other lessor priced shows (which most will run around $40-50 anyways), pick the Cirque.



I agree, it'll definately be a Cirque show that'll I'll see!  Just went to a travel store and picked up a shit load of brochures on Vegas...oh and I went to running stores to get brochures on local races too...it was a very informative lunch hour


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2005)

You're looking at doing a running race while on vacation?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> You're looking at doing a running race while on vacation?



no, mr. smartypants.  I was just killing two birds on my lunch hour


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2005)

ok Miss  ie pants


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ok Miss  ie pants



lol

Change your avi back Steve, I wanna see you, not your dog


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> Change your avi back Steve, I wanna see you, not your dog



hhmmmmmmmmm ... I'll give that some thought.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 14, 2005)

*Thursday January 13*

3 mile run for 30 minutes.  Very nice out although it was VERY windy so my heart rate was thru the roof running against it   

WHat up everybody?  It's FRIDAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!  Wahooooooooooooo


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 14, 2005)

*TGIF !!!!!!!! *

Morning Velvet  
Nice running !  Speaking of cold , it was only 37 F in the gym this morning


----------



## Velvet (Jan 14, 2005)

EEK!  Way too cold, I don't know how your body can get moving at that temp   Kudos to ya for doing it!  Whatcha doing this weekend?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2005)

So anything exciting Happening in Kingston this weekend?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 14, 2005)

Going to see White Noise with the girls.   Going for a long run downtown with a few peeps.  Prolly watch movies tonight with Lisa...so not much.  You?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2005)

White Noise???

Not a heck of alot  Hanging around the house... Maybe take Kyle for a sled ride.. Assuming the little bit of snow we got last night stays.  And Hockey on Sunday as usual, then hopefully I can squeeze in watching the NFL Playoffs  .  Like I have said before.... I am a plain Jane guy... Nothing too exciting going on.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2005)

morning Velvet

With the temp being so cold here ... I forsee me sitting by the fireplace all weekend.  I shovelled the driveway yesterday, so I have no outside related duties that need tending to.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2005)

Morning Jeni! I'm going to see White Noise today too hopefully


----------



## Velvet (Jan 14, 2005)

Morning Boys 

Iain, White Noise is the new movie about supernatural beings that talk thru white noise (ie TV) starring Michael Keaton.  It looks really good!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2005)

So miss  ie pants ... how is your Friday going so far?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 14, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> So miss  ie pants ... how is your Friday going so far?



Sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow   I had all my work done by 10..so i'm just cruising the net looking for tips on saving $$$ As I have two major purchases I'm making this year (plus paying off a loan) so I'll need all the help I can get!!  Whatcha doin?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2005)

Major purchases ... what might those be?

I'm workin' hard


----------



## Velvet (Jan 14, 2005)

Sure you are 

A new car and a trip to vegas!!!!!!!!!     oh and pay off a personal loan (small one)


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2005)

Excellent ... what kind of car are you looking at?

Vegas ...  ... can I come?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 14, 2005)

Absolutely no idea..haven't started my research yet (I won't be buying until October so i have tons of time to evaluate and compare)  I do want something small and easy on gas...I'm partial to the Honda Civic...but as I said, I haven't researched or compared cars yet.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2005)

Do you know the dates you'll be in Vegas?

When do we get a new avi?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 14, 2005)

Not exactly sure, I think my bro is firming that up this weekend.  Likely the last full week of september

Don't have any new pics!  Can you make one out of my pic at Paula's party in my gallery?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> EEK! Way too cold, I don't know how your body can get moving at that temp  Kudos to ya for doing it! Whatcha doing this weekend?


The only part that gets cold is my nose .  Going to go see Elektra  and look for another Oly Db to make a set and of course Saturday is cheat day so PIZZA for sure  and popcorn and soda at the movie


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2005)

Please resend Paula's party pic


----------



## Velvet (Jan 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> The only part that gets cold is my nose .  Going to go see Elektra  and look for another Oly Db to make a set and of course Saturday is cheat day so PIZZA for sure  and popcorn and soda at the movie



Coooooooooooooool, I just watched Dare Devil the other night and I'm excited to see Elektra (and figure out how the hell she came back to life)  Let me know how good it is!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2005)

Figured I would stop in and say hello.. since I never have 

Anyway.. why are you going to Vegas in Sept, and not Oct?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2005)

Good Morning Miss Sunshine  

How was your weekend ?  Elektra was pretty good movie . i'm sure I'll add it to my collection. How was your movie ?

Have a great day !


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Figured I would stop in and say hello.. since I never have
> 
> Anyway.. why are you going to Vegas in Sept, and not Oct?



Hi Premi, thanks for stopping in 

My bro is getting married down in Vegas, or else it would have been end of Oct for the 'O'.  Plans have been firmed up, we are going from Sept 15 to Sept 20th     I CAN"T WAIT     Do you live anywhere near there Premi?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Good Morning Miss Sunshine
> 
> How was your weekend ?  Elektra was pretty good movie . i'm sure I'll add it to my collection. How was your movie ?
> 
> Have a great day !



Awesome!  Do you think a 10 year old would like it?  Michael liked Dare Devil so I want to take him to Elektra too!  

White Noise was excellent, I'd highly recommend it.  Lisa pretty much hid in her scarf the whole movie   But I didn't think it was scary, I only jumped once when the girlie behind me screamed 

How was your weekend? This is now Max OT week # ????


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Awesome! Do you think a 10 year old would like it? Michael liked Dare Devil so I want to take him to Elektra too!
> 
> White Noise was excellent, I'd highly recommend it. Lisa pretty much hid in her scarf the whole movie  But I didn't think it was scary, I only jumped once when the girlie behind me screamed
> 
> How was your weekend? This is now Max OT week # ????


I think Elektra was a little more action/violent than DD but nothing he couldn't handle . There were kids there that age. My wife would probably like White Noise. ilike all kinds of movies. sometimes I'll go to a movie I don't think I'll really like just to eat popcorn and drink soda !

I think this is week 4 of Max OT getting close to the 3 day split routinesdon't know if I'll like that or not . I'm pretty set on my leg wo's being on Sunday cos they are so draining.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I think Elektra was a little more action/violent than DD but nothing he couldn't handle . There were kids there that age. My wife would probably like White Noise. ilike all kinds of movies. sometimes I'll go to a movie I don't think I'll really like just to eat popcorn and drink soda !
> 
> I think this is week 4 of Max OT getting close to the 3 day split routinesdon't know if I'll like that or not . I'm pretty set on my leg wo's being on Sunday cos they are so draining.



Coooooooooool, Hey, I just read about your    in your journal buddy, PM me if you need to vent eh?  I'm a good listener   

So, who says you have to follow Max OT to the letter?  Shouldn't EVERYTHING in life be tailored to YOU??  I just try to stay with the 6 rep, weight acclimation, compound movement points and tailor it from there


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Coooooooooool, Hey, I just read about your  in your journal buddy, PM me if you need to vent eh? I'm a good listener
> 
> So, who says you have to follow Max OT to the letter? Shouldn't EVERYTHING in life be tailored to YOU?? I just try to stay with the 6 rep, weight acclimation, compound movement points and tailor it from there


Thanks Sweetheart !  

I'm 99.9% sure I will be changing it to suit me , doing like you said, just following the principals


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

*Saturday January 15*

Well I picked up a map from our local Running Room that maps out their 5K route that the group (which I plan on joining in the spring) does every wed night.  Lisa and I were doing our first 40 minute run so we thought this would be a good time to test our 5K time (I always run outside on non-car routes, so I can't easily measure how far I've gone)...man, it was a pretty tough route as we were running in traffic a lot and it was all on a slight incline all the way back and it was bloody cold to boot.  BUT WE MADE IT!!   and I didn't die and I actually felt good but best of all my Knee didn't hurt at all during or after the run.  So here's the deal, we are running a 12.5 mile minute, not great, but considering I just started running 20 mins straight the day after boxing day, I'm thinking that's pretty goooooooooooood!  So our 5K time was 37.5 mins...and by May 28 (5K race in Ottawa) I want that down to 25 mins.  I can do it!  

So anywho,

Outdoor Run 40 mins, cals burned = 344 and I was more in my cardio zone than fat burning zone

*Sunday January 16*

Yoga - 40 minutes
Abs - 5 minutes continuous


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi Velvet!!

Stopped it to say hi and catch up a little!  Chris and were in the Domican Republic for a week of sun and rum!    

BTW what kind of yogo do you do?  We took a Hot yoga class yesterday, OMG how awesome!  I am hooked, so great, what a wo!!!  

Good luck with your running!  I used to run alot and stopped to gain muscle... I dont miss it to be honest.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Velvet!!
> 
> Stopped it to say hi and catch up a little!  Chris and were in the Domican Republic for a week of sun and rum!
> 
> ...



Hi Sapphy  It's sooooooooooo good to hear from you!!!

Sun and rum eh? hee hee, sounds like a wonderful vacation to me   

I do um, regular yoga ha ha, I use tapes at home.  The one I'm doing now is ALi McGraw's yoga.  I love it, it's about 40 mins and it's very peaceful and calming..by no means is it power yoga.  It's to stretch out my body after a week of running

Thanks, I'm really enjoying the running, who'd have thunk it eh?  And ya, i hear you on the muscle loss, that's why i'm continuing to train heavy at the gym the same as I have been, but using running as my major form of cardio and see where it takes me!

What exactly is 'hot' yoga?  Is it kinky?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 17, 2005)

morning Velvet


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 17, 2005)

HeHeHe...  sorta kinky, depends on who's in the room with ya...  
Seriously they heat the room to 110 degrees and you go through a series of 26 poses for an hour and a half.  I sweat so much it was ridiculous, but I felt soooo great afterwards.  I think I sweated out most of the rum.    

BTW Chris is a awesome runner, if you want any tips let me know...   I mean he does a 5 K in 15 minutes..


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning Velvet



Morning Stevie Poo


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> HeHeHe...  sorta kinky, depends on who's in the room with ya...
> Seriously they heat the room to 110 degrees and you go through a series of 26 poses for an hour and a half.  I sweat so much it was ridiculous, but I felt soooo great afterwards.  I think I sweated out most of the rum.
> 
> *hee hee*
> ...


Good lord, that is faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaast.  Ya, tips would be most welcome as I'm a newbie, but I'm really enjoying myself more than I have with any other fitness endeavor!  I just finished my 8th running session (like, ever!) and my time is 37.5 mins for a 5K..wanna get that down to 25 by end of may  

So what's new with you?


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 17, 2005)

Hmmm nothing really, besides the vacation.    
I am gonna start worrying more about the IM comp and eating as good as possible.  Still trying to go HEAVY in the gym...  on power week that is.

I will ask Chris for pointers , he has been running for over 20 years like that.    not me though.....


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

hee hee, so how well did you eat while on vacation?    Chris's pointers would be VERY much appreciated Sapphy, thanks!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 17, 2005)

what kind of question is that Miss Velvet   On vacation, all bets are off (or they should be ... well they are for me  )


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> what kind of question is that Miss Velvet   On vacation, all bets are off (or they should be ... well they are for me  )




ha ha, Ya, I bet I'll be in a 'fu$k it' mood while in Vegas myself 

Man is it ever nipply out


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

*Monday January 17th*

Upper Body (had to mash it all into one session as I can only get to the gym twice this week)

*Bench*
50 x 10
60 x 6
70 x 3
75 x 1
80 x 6
80 x 5

Notes:  Ivy has me beat   Coming back from two weeks off, not as strong as I was   I'll have to fix that toot sweet

*Hammer Strength Pulldown*
110 x 6
100 x 6

Notes:  Didn't get full ROM so lowered wt a tad

*DB Delt Press*
25 x 6
25 x 6
*
BB Curl*
45 x 6
45 x 5

*Triceps Pressdown*
80 x 6
85 x 6 PB 


Notes:  Trying to keep volume low to see if that helps my joints (knees and elbows)  Pretty good workout but I like an upper body 2 day split better..seems like you are just getting juiced up to go hard and then it's time to head to the next exercise


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha, Ya, I bet I'll be in a 'fu$k it' mood while in Vegas myself
> 
> Man is it ever nipply out



must bite lip ... you said _nipply_ 

I certainly hope you won't be watching what you're eating/drinking while in Vegas.  Although I'm not as extreme with my eating as most here, I don't really overdo the eating - it's the slush drinks I have a problem with.  But again, I have no desire to compete and know that within a week, I can be right back to where I was pre vacation.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> must bite lip ... you said _nipply_
> 
> I certainly hope you won't be watching what you're eating/drinking while in Vegas.  Although I'm not as extreme with my eating as most here, I don't really overdo the eating - it's the slush drinks I have a problem with.  But again, I have no desire to compete and know that within a week, I can be right back to where I was pre vacation.




ha ha, slush drinks?  Is that the same as Mikey's foo foo drinks?  

Na, But I'll be watching what I eat before Vegas so I can keep up with the locals at the pool


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

AVI steve!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 17, 2005)

oh yeah, forgot ... avi.  I must be getting old. 

You need to keep up with the locals?  I think it's the other way around my dear.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Upper Body (had to mash it all into one session as I can only get to the gym twice this week)
> 
> *Bench*
> 50 x 10
> ...


As long as you don't start slacking off you'll be back at full strength and better in no time ! trying to be forceful here . LOL 

85 lb tricep pressdowns !!!!!!!!  Another 10 lbs and you'll be doing as much as me !!!!  I want a pic of those triceps !!!  Show me your guns !!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> As long as you don't start slacking off you'll be back at full strength and better in no time ! trying to be forceful here . LOL
> 
> 85 lb tricep pressdowns !!!!!!!!  Another 10 lbs and you'll be doing as much as me !!!!  I want a pic of those triceps !!!  Show me your guns !!!!!



lol..what attachment do you use Gary?  Cause I find I can't push that much when I use the rope..I'm using the chrome inverted V thingy on these.

Ya, kick my butt back into gear, I've been slacking off last few weeks, time to get jiggy wit it


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> lol..what attachment do you use Gary? Cause I find I can't push that much when I use the rope..I'm using the chrome inverted V thingy on these.
> 
> Ya, kick my butt back into gear, I've been slacking off last few weeks, time to get jiggy wit it


I use a small straight bar. i would like to have a bar like you use. probably more confortable to use .


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I use a small straight bar. i would like to have a bar like you use. probably more confortable to use .



Ya, it is.  I've tried the short straight bar and I found it hard on my wrists - felt unnatural.  The Rope is great for really flexing at the top of the movement but I like pushing more weight with the "V"    Oh geez, I sound like a guy


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

ha ha, nice smilie.  I just got it   I need some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I need some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's



you and I both ... I was up every 2 hours last night with our dog ...


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

oh oh, what was spot up to all night?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 17, 2005)

wanting to do her business ... so instead of going up and down the stairs all night, I slept in the family room (which has the patio door out to the back yard) so that I had easy access to letting her out.  Then I debated this morning whether I should go to the gym.  I switched to early morning, so it was a big decision ... but I choose the right path and went.    I can now rest up when I get home and not worry about having to go to the gym.  

So I read the Vegas is from the 15th to the 20th, correct?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

does she normally have to p in the middle of the night?

Yeppers..wahoooooooooo, it's official!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 17, 2005)

we had her sleeping through the night or she decided to sleep through the night (probably the latter) ...

It's official    And you are staying where again?  If we go, we'll stay at the Excalibur ... so I think we'll be maybe 4 hotels apart.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha, Ya, I bet I'll be in a 'fu$k it' mood while in Vegas myself
> 
> Man is it ever nipply out


hmm...she said 'fu$k it' ..
Hi, my name is Mike...I am single..I long long walks on the.....


Good luck w/ the running! Do u do interval training too? <run / walk / jog / run> ?

I USED to run...I was able to get to 5miles in about 38 minutes..which was god for me. about 7.5 or so minute miles.
I hate running in trafic. When u get going..it seems your sense of smell expands. (most liely do to your lungs opening up / more oxygen coming in?) and..gawd..the stench of car exhaust while u r running..sux!
Also...do you have hills you can run up?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> we had her sleeping through the night or she decided to sleep through the night (probably the latter) ...
> 
> It's official    And you are staying where again?  If we go, we'll stay at the Excalibur ... so I think we'll be maybe 4 hotels apart.


yeah...butt...at the same time?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Premi, thanks for stopping in
> 
> My bro is getting married down in Vegas, or else it would have been end of Oct for the 'O'.  Plans have been firmed up, we are going from Sept 15 to Sept 20th     I CAN"T WAIT     Do you live anywhere near there Premi?



Thats cool.  There is so much to do in Vegas.  If your brother likes guns, a good thing to do for the bachelor party, is go to one of the fully auto gun courses.  They fly you in a helicopter, and you shoot machine guns.  Much better than strippers anyday 

Yea, I am a 90minute plane flight away   I try to go once a year, to visit family and such.

Do you take any joint supps?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> They fly you in a helicopter, and you shoot machine guns.  Much better than strippers anyday


either way...he will be shooting his load..

buh dum BAH!
(rim shot!)


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya, it is. I've tried the short straight bar and I found it hard on my wrists - felt unnatural. The Rope is great for really flexing at the top of the movement but I like pushing more weight with the "V"  Oh geez, I sound like a guy


 
  Don't worry , I don't think you will ever be mistaken for a guy .


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats cool.  There is so much to do in Vegas.  If your brother likes guns, a good thing to do for the bachelor party, is go to one of the fully auto gun courses.  They fly you in a helicopter, and you shoot machine guns.  Much better than strippers anyday



That sounds like a hoot.  Although, when going with the missus, it might not more fun than the strippers ... perhaps just as fun. 

Morning Velvet darlin'


----------



## Velvet (Jan 18, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> we had her sleeping through the night or she decided to sleep through the night (probably the latter) ...
> 
> It's official    And you are staying where again?  If we go, we'll stay at the Excalibur ... so I think we'll be maybe 4 hotels apart.



Nice Avi, where was it taken?  Are you accepting an award? 

Yep, it's OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOfficial.  We are staying at the Flamingo!!!  I just took the virtual tour, and it's sweet!  5 pools


----------



## BritChick (Jan 18, 2005)

Morning Velvet, love the new avi, you are very pretty!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 18, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hmm...she said 'fu$k it' ..
> Hi, my name is Mike...I am single..I long long walks on the.....
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Mikey 

I do crosstraining with aerobics, kickboxing and step, but no, not intervals.  I"m on a plan that's designed for me to cut my running time to a 25 min 5K.  So i'm following that to the 'T'.  I will add hills and speedwork as I progress, but seeing as I just started officially running (no run/walk) Dec 27th, I don't want to push it!!!

Wow, a 7.5 min mile?  That's awesome!!!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 18, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah...butt...at the same time?



lol..ya, Stevie Poo, are you two meeting me down there or what?  

Go to Vegas
Go to Vegas
Go to Vegas
Go to Vegas
Go to Vegas
Go to Vegas
Go to Vegas


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 18, 2005)

we're not sure ... like I said, we told our friends that we'd go in June, but many people have great plans but rarely follow thru, especially with this couple.  Trying to get them to go out on a weekend is tough, never mind going away, so we'll see.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats cool.  There is so much to do in Vegas.  If your brother likes guns, a good thing to do for the bachelor party, is go to one of the fully auto gun courses.  They fly you in a helicopter, and you shoot machine guns.  Much better than strippers anyday
> 
> Yea, I am a 90minute plane flight away   I try to go once a year, to visit family and such.
> 
> Do you take any joint supps?



Morning Premi 
To be honest, I'm not sure he likes guns.  My dad is a big-time hunter but my brother never got into any of that   I'll ask him tho, as that sounds very cool.  We have a simulation course here on base that is similar (minus the helicopter and real bullets tho )

90 mins eh?  Hummmmmmmmm   

Hey, this is new...     He looks a tad pissed off 

No, no joint supps, what do you recommend?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 18, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> either way...he will be shooting his load..
> 
> buh dum BAH!
> (rim shot!)



oh boy


----------



## Velvet (Jan 18, 2005)

Morning Britty and Steve  

Did any of you have trouble getting on here this morning??


----------



## Velvet (Jan 18, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> we're not sure ... like I said, we told our friends that we'd go in June, but many people have great plans but rarely follow thru, especially with this couple.  Trying to get them to go out on a weekend is tough, never mind going away, so we'll see.



K, well if that falls thru then try to plan for Sept...cause mine is a 'for sure' and we could have buckets of fun


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 18, 2005)

you bet!  Just be forewarned ... with only a 4 day stint there, I'll be going full throttle.   If you're easily embarrassed or don't like talking to strangers, you might want to rethink the offer.    I do a lot of public meet and greets while doing laps (walking around the perimeter) in the pool. Occassionally I'll ask someone to join me on my rounds.  It can be quite entertaining sometimes.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2005)

G'Day Velvet  


I couldn't get on here this morning. Dang internet stuff .  Nothihing exciting here just Cardio , cardio and more cardio . Hit the weights agin tomorrow .


----------



## Velvet (Jan 18, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> you bet!  Just be forewarned ... with only a 4 day stint there, I'll be going full throttle.   If you're easily embarrassed or don't like talking to strangers, you might want to rethink the offer.    I do a lot of public meet and greets while doing laps (walking around the perimeter) in the pool. Occassionally I'll ask someone to join me on my rounds.  It can be quite entertaining sometimes.



Me embarassed easily?  HA, not likely.  I'm usually the one doing the embarrasing 

Hey, ever been to the Rum Jungle club down there???


----------



## Velvet (Jan 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> G'Day Velvet
> 
> 
> I couldn't get on here this morning. Dang internet stuff .  Nothihing exciting here just Cardio , cardio and more cardio . Hit the weights agin tomorrow .



Hi Gary Bear 

Ya, i was having probs gettin on too 

Me, cardio day too!  Don't ya just love it?  ha ha, prolly not eh?  I'm a former cardio queen so I was in my glory


----------



## Velvet (Jan 18, 2005)

*Tuesday January 18*

Short Run day

Ran on the treadmill as it's minus 37 celcius out there and therefore waaaaaaaaaay too nipply to run.

20 mins at 5.5 (a 11mile minute (huh, I seem to run much faster on the treadmill altho I can't stand running in place with no scenery) 
pluse
25 mins of uphill walking at a 10 incline and 3.5mph

Total cals burned = 433 yeeeeeeeee hawwwwwwwwwwwwww


So, mr. treadmill was there and this is the first time we've chatted since someone told me he may be gay (Still not confirmed)...I missed him, I missed our conversations..and he was shocked that I was running straight 40 mins now   Anyhoo, I also found out that he's on the local Running association board of directors!  And the inside scoop is there will be a 5k beginning of May..that'll shoot for.  And we discussed running together on Tuesday's at noon as soon as the weather lets up a bit..so that's cool as he's a much faster runner than Lisa so he's bound to kick my butt and get me out of my comfort zone


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Me embarassed easily?  HA, not likely.  I'm usually the one doing the embarrasing
> 
> Hey, ever been to the Rum Jungle club down there???



 ... ok, just giving fair warning. 

Nope, we went to RA (Luxor), Coyote Ugly (New York New York), Studio 54 (MGM Grand - I think), VooDoo lounge (Rio)


----------



## Velvet (Jan 18, 2005)

phew, just got out of the boss's office, we just spend the last hour talking cars..he's like the BIGGEST car freak I know so he's all excited that I'm buying a new one and want his advice


----------



## PreMier (Jan 18, 2005)

Here is what I like. Click


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> you bet!  Just be forewarned ... with only a 4 day stint there, I'll be going full throttle.   If you're easily embarrassed or don't like talking to strangers, you might want to rethink the offer.    I do a lot of public meet and greets while doing laps (walking around the perimeter) in the pool. Occassionally I'll ask someone to join me on my rounds.  It can be quite entertaining sometimes.


That's why I can't wait to party w/ my brotha!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> phew, just got out of the boss's office, we just spend the last hour talking cars..he's like the BIGGEST car freak I know so he's all excited that I'm buying a new one and want his advice


whatcha gonna get?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Me embarassed easily?  HA, not likely.  I'm usually the one doing the embarrasing
> 
> 
> > sounds like a challenge...me likes....


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Here is what I like. Click




Thanks Jake, how long have you been using it?  Do you find it has a noticeable difference?  Were you using anything before it?  How are babies made?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> That's why I can't wait to party w/ my brotha!



Then come to Vegas


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> whatcha gonna get?



I'm not buying until the fall (saving for Vegas and paying off a personal loan first) so I have lots of time to look around, some possibilities
Corolla sport (good price, very reliable car)
Honda Civic Si (everythings a freaking add on, so once you build it you are talking 35K cdn but it's a sweet ride )
Mazda 3 (haven't researched it yet, but I like the look)
Tiburon (depending on how much more insurance would be for a real sports car, I fell in love the year Hyundai brought this out  )

I'm looking for something small, sporty and has some guts.  
COLOR:  RED


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Velvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I'm not buying until the fall (saving for Vegas and paying off a personal loan first) so I have lots of time to look around, some possibilities
> Corolla sport (good price, very reliable car)
> Honda Civic Si (everythings a freaking add on, so once you build it you are talking 35K cdn but it's a sweet ride )
> Mazda 3 (haven't researched it yet, but I like the look)
> ...


ok...1st off..the Tiburon is NOT a sports car..

2nd, I have a Mazda 3. I like it. It gets GREAT mileage, looks nice, and it has some get up and go.
How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ..Vegas...be there


oh...I GOTTA see this!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok...1st off..the Tiburon is NOT a sports car..
> 
> 2nd, I have a Mazda 3. I like it. It gets GREAT mileage, looks nice, and it has some get up and go.
> How much are you looking to spend?



YES, it is :tongue:

About $500 month cdn including insurance payments (which I dont know what it'll be yet)  Did i mention this is my FIRST car?    Yes, I'm 32 and this is my first car...don't laugh


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

Morning Gorgeous !


A new car ! Cool !!!!!

What ya working today ?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> YES, it is :tongue:
> 
> About $500 month cdn including insurance payments (which I dont know what it'll be yet)  Did i mention this is my FIRST car?    Yes, I'm 32 and this is my first car...don't laugh


no..heh heh...a Corvette is a sports car...
not gonna laugh at that. well, for 500.00 for both shold be no problem...u, being a woman and mother..bet your insurance will be dirt cheap.
I pay 273.00 / month for my car. 
My Mazda 3 is black..looks nice...


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

Yep   


Leg day (and a bit of lower back)  Going to replace squats with walking lunges today for a change and to give my lower back a break (I felt a twinge last night..my first twinge...didn't like it)  The lunges will be brutal tho, 2 sets of 50 around the gym


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> no..heh heh...a Corvette is a sports car...
> not gonna laugh at that. well, for 500.00 for both shold be no problem...u, being a woman and mother..bet your insurance will be dirt cheap.
> I pay 273.00 / month for my car.
> My Mazda 3 is black..looks nice...





Ya, I think it's a sweet looking car...I like yellow and red (not that pansy ass butter yellow, but that dark yellow like the Protege 5   )


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Yep
> 
> 
> Leg day (and a bit of lower back) Going to replace squats with walking lunges today for a change and to give my lower back a break (I felt a twinge last night..my first twinge...didn't like it) The lunges will be brutal tho, 2 sets of 50 around the gym


That will be brutal !!!  Maybe Mr. Treadmill will have to help you to your car


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

Lunges KILL! good luck w/ that!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> That will be brutal !!!  Maybe Mr. Treadmill will have to help you to your car




I walk, but yes, he could carry me to work..that's not to much to ask is it?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

u cheating on me!?!?!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

WHo me?   naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

Cheating on you with a potentially gay guy, yup that's me


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 19, 2005)

morning Miss Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

Morning Steve...you have mail


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Cheating on you with a potentially gay guy, yup that's me


I bet you could convert him if he is


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

prolly not..but I still don't have any confirmation..so who knows


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

*Wednesday January 19*

*AM Cardio < breakfast*

30 mins step aerobics

*
Gym - Noon - Legs*

Squat w/u
Leg Press
90 x 10
140 x 6
190 x 3
200 x 1
220 x 6
220 x 6

Walking Lunges   
bw x 50 x 2

Leg Curls 
70 x 6
70 x 6

Seated Calf 
90 x 8
90 x 8

Hyperextensions
25 x 8
25 x 8


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *AM Cardio < breakfast*
> 
> 30 mins step aerobics
> 
> ...


Cardio and legs !!!!!!!!!!!!  No , YOU are the cardio nut . 
*220 !!!!!!   *


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

lol...the lunges were more painful than the presses   I was jello when I was done


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

right back at ya 

I'm hungry


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2005)

Umm me too

I just did that cause I saw something


----------



## RoCk79 (Jan 19, 2005)

Velvet, you are one EXTREMELY BEAUTIFUL woman, SEXY AS HELL TOO!!!!


(sorry, just had to say it)


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Umm me too
> 
> I just did that cause I saw something



What?  What did I do?? It wasn't me


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> Velvet, you are one EXTREMELY BEAUTIFUL woman, SEXY AS HELL TOO!!!!
> 
> 
> (sorry, just had to say it)



Well don't hold back Rock, say what you mean   Thanks!  That's really nice of you to say and welcome to my journal, feel free to hang out a bit


----------



## RoCk79 (Jan 19, 2005)

Damn I wish you lived in Arizona!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

Ya, so how come all the single gals are in Canada and the single guys are in the States?  Not fair


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

And isn't that your girlfriend in your gallery mister


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> And isn't that your girlfriend in your gallery mister




HAHAHAHAhahahahah

Oh Shit

LOL


----------



## RoCk79 (Jan 19, 2005)

LOL, yes she is, and she is beautiful too, but you are beautiful too!!!     there is nothing wrong with appreciateing another womens beauty!!!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Jan 19, 2005)

Velvet, you are a true woman, you look like you could make my world ROCK, SPIN, AND ALL THAT GOOD STUFF, so can my woman, dont get me wrong, your just in my top 2 favorite looking IM females here......


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 19, 2005)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> Velvet, you are a true woman, you look like you could make my world ROCK, SPIN, AND ALL THAT GOOD STUFF, so can my woman, dont get me wrong, your just in my top 2 favorite looking IM females here......


 And of course, I"m the other one*. 

*And if I'm not, lie to me rocky baby, please lie to me!


----------



## RoCk79 (Jan 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> And of course, I"m the other one*.
> 
> *And if I'm not, lie to me rocky baby, please lie to me!




OK, your the other one.  But your man is bigger then me, he could kick my ass.....


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 19, 2005)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> OK, your the other one.  But your man is bigger then me, he could kick my ass.....


 hey i didn't ask you to take me out, just asked ya to lie to me!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 19, 2005)

but to get back to the original topic here... yeah velvet is a gorgeous woman indeed.


----------



## RoCk79 (Jan 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hey i didn't ask you to take me out, just asked ya to lie to me!



I'll tell ya this, your transformation is DEFINATLY a huge part of my inspiration, on how you changed your life style (and went from beautiful to even more more more beautiful) is how I am trying to change mine, for MY beautiful woman, that I am marrying in June.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 19, 2005)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> I'll tell ya this, your transformation is DEFINATLY a huge part of my inspiration, on how you changed your life style (and went from beautiful to even more more more beautiful) is how I am trying to change mine, for MY beautiful woman, that I am marrying in June.


 AWESOME. So how are you progressing (and woops! it seems we've hijacked vel's journal, i'll PM ya to hear about your progress)...


----------



## RoCk79 (Jan 19, 2005)

and I just want to say for the record, Velvet and Fitgirl are my favrite IM beauties, both with sexyness, beauity, and brains, and are women I give my full and undeniable respect too!!!  You Rock Velvet!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah Velvet I agree you DO Rock and you are so sweet!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Thanks Jake, how long have you been using it?  Do you find it has a noticeable difference?  Were you using anything before it?  How are babies made?



Been using it for umm.. a really long time.  It takes a while(6 weeks) for it to start to work, but once you stop, you can REALLY tell the difference.

I dont know, maybe you can show me


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi Velvet   

You still doing the max-ot? 

220*6  is H_o_T


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

Good morning, hottie!
wahoo! I am the 1st to post here today! I win!
(sshhh...we'll discuss the prize..later)


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> And of course, I"m the other one*.
> 
> *And if I'm not, lie to me rocky baby, please lie to me!



LMFAO  bwahahahahah....of course it's you


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning Velvet  


TGIT !!  LOL


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> but to get back to the original topic here... yeah velvet is a gorgeous woman indeed.



Aw shucks, fanks Ivy   You're pretty hot yourself..did you post the baywatch pic you know where?  You must include the caption tho, that's the best   Such a funny girl


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> I'll tell ya this, your transformation is DEFINATLY a huge part of my inspiration, on how you changed your life style (and went from beautiful to even more more more beautiful) is how I am trying to change mine, for MY beautiful woman, that I am marrying in June.



No shit eh?  She rocks.  Oh and congrats on the engagement


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> and I just want to say for the record, Velvet and Fitgirl are my favrite IM beauties, both with sexyness, beauity, and brains, and are women I give my full and undeniable respect too!!!  You Rock Velvet!!!




Wow, thanks, that's quite the statement *insert blushing smilie here...where the hell is a blushing smilie???*  Who's fitgirl   I don't think I've ever talked to her     Swing by my journal anytime RoCK


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Yeah Velvet I agree you DO Rock and you are so sweet!!



Awwwwwwwww thanks Sapphy, you pretty damn fine yourself.  I can't believe how many cool/sexy/fun/smart/fit folks there are at this forum..I"m so impressed


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont know, maybe you can show me



How far from Vegas did you say you are?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Hi Velvet
> 
> You still doing the max-ot?
> 
> 220*6  is H_o_T



Hi Cold Iron, welcome to my journal     Wellllllllllllllllllll, I'm not doing a strict Max OT workout..I've customized it to me and my schedule quite a lot but I still do the 6 rep, weight acclimation, heavy ass overload principles tho.  

Whereabouts in Ontario are you?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Good morning, hottie!
> wahoo! I am the 1st to post here today! I win!
> (sshhh...we'll discuss the prize..later)



Morning Hot Stuff   Wasssssssssssssssssup?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet
> 
> 
> TGIT !!  LOL



Hi Gary Bear 

How the hell are ya?  Ya, thank goodness, this is a long week,not much happenin at work this week so I'm sooooooooooooooooo bored and the week is getting soooooooooooooooo long


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Hot Stuff   Wasssssssssssssssssup?


well, what WON'T be up in a few minutes? ME!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 20, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I can't believe how many cool/sexy/fun/smart/fit folks there are at this forum..I"m so impressed



You need to create a category for me ... something like I can't believe how many older-fitwanna-bes there are here.  

Morning


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning Stevie Poo


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 20, 2005)

So ... I've decided to put colour back in my hair and the choosen colour will be blue!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

Blue


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 20, 2005)

I have it braided in ... oh yes Miss Velvet ... blue it will be.  When I went to Vegas last time, I have blue and purple braids.    You can't really tell in the avi, but there are blue and purple braids going on.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 20, 2005)

*braids*


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

That looks pretty cool...does it cost a lot to get it done?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 20, 2005)

I started out costing about $100.  I found a new lady who does it for half the price.  She takes a little longer, but does a great job ... and she's cute.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

Well was on the way to the bank, not a gym day (running tonight with the girls), and I have to pass by the gym...and guess who I ran into?  Mr. Treadmill    He asked me if I wanted to go running with him next tuesday at lunch if it was nice out..so I gave him my card


----------



## RoCk79 (Jan 20, 2005)

hmmmm.....Possible date with Mr Treadmill?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

well the thing of it is...he could be gay..i don't think he is, my gay-dar isn't blinking but he was spotted in a gay bar years ago   And he took sooooooooooo long to ask me out that I thought he wasn't interested or gay   This isn't really asking me out, but it is a step in the right direction


----------



## RoCk79 (Jan 20, 2005)

Well good luck with it.  Hopefully he's not gay.


----------



## RoCk79 (Jan 20, 2005)

So is it my understanding you are going to be in Vegas???


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

You betcha   My little bro is getting married down there..so mom and I are heading down for a week in september.  Hey, looking at the map, it looks like you are close to there!


----------



## RoCk79 (Jan 20, 2005)

Yup, only a few hours drive from where I live, and believe it or not, I never been to vegas before.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

Get out!  Do you and your girlfriend like to go clubbing?  Problem is, I wanna check out some of the clubs, but not by myself.  I doubt my mom would go, my brothers fiancee never leaves his side (ever) so I don't know if she'd go and my brother hates the clubs


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 20, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Cold Iron, welcome to my journal     Wellllllllllllllllllll, I'm not doing a strict Max OT workout..I've customized it to me and my schedule quite a lot but I still do the 6 rep, weight acclimation, heavy ass overload principles tho.
> 
> Whereabouts in Ontario are you?




http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=39245&page=1&pp=30


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

You changed your name????


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

Anyone know if you have to have a passport to cross the border now? I've heard rumblings that I should find it out..but how??


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 20, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Anyone know if you have to have a passport to cross the border now? I've heard rumblings that I should find it out..but how??




I believe  you dont need a passport anywhere in N.A...but you do for traveling oversees


Maybe check with your local passport office


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 20, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> You changed your name????




  Ever since the "t" was left off the ending of my previous handle, I felt like half the man I used to be and felt I wasnt living up to my potential


----------



## RoCk79 (Jan 20, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Get out!  Do you and your girlfriend like to go clubbing?  Problem is, I wanna check out some of the clubs, but not by myself.  I doubt my mom would go, my brothers fiancee never leaves his side (ever) so I don't know if she'd go and my brother hates the clubs




I think I can find a way to take you clubbing.  But I dont know any of the clubs in vegas, again, never been there, have wanted to go, but never have.  We should set something up.  That would be cool!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

I'll PM you some sites in a bit


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 20, 2005)

You need a passport.  absolutely mandatory


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

r u shittin me?


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey V!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How are you??  How's the running coming?  You look fab in your latest pics!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 20, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> r u shittin me?




Dead Serious


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> You need a passport.  absolutely mandatory


I have heard this too!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 20, 2005)

*Planning to travel to the U.S. or Mexico?*

Although the Government of Canada recommends that Canadians travelling to any destination outside of Canada carry a valid passport, it is not mandatory for travel to the United States or Mexico. To date, there is no policy change requiring Canadians to travel with their passports to these destinations. However, you must have sufficient identification to satisfy border officials of your identity and citizenship. 

It is recommended that you consult your travel agent or the embassy or consultate of the country you plan to visit for travel document requirements.

Even though a passport is not presently required for entry to the United States, it is mandatory if you travel on a cruise or continue your travel on to another country

http://www.ppt.gc.ca/travel_tips/trip_planning_e.asp


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2005)

Ask Kerry, she was in Vegas.

Oh, and I'm close.  Very.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 20, 2005)

Im going from Ontario to Mexico and I only need a birth certificate and driver's license


----------



## BritChick (Jan 20, 2005)

Here ya go...

Entry of Citizens of Canada

Citizens of Canada are exempt from the visa and passport requirement of Immigration and Nationality Act (section 212(a)(7).) To enter the United States, a Canadian citizen must be able to establish both identity and citizenship. Documents that may establish citizenship are: 


Birth certificate
Citizenship certificate
Passport. 

Although a CBP officer may accept an oral declaration of citizenship, it is recommended that a Canadian citizen carry a document that establishes citizenship. Under current procedures, all travelers may be required to present photo-identification. 

I had to go through major shit to enter the states though since the Canadian Govt. introduced a new permanent resident card to replace the old paper documents for landed immigrants, it was a royal pain in the ass!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 21, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey V!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How are you??  How's the running coming?  You look fab in your latest pics!!!



Hi Sapphy 

Thanks girl, those were actually taken in Oct...My definition is all blurred now   Going to start a serious cut tomorrow now that i've added a few more lbs of LBM.  Running is going great, I have 3 partners now to run with which makes it more than just a workout 

Get those pics loaded yet


----------



## Velvet (Jan 21, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Dead Serious



Crap, one more thing to add to the list...at least I have 8 more months     Thanks!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Planning to travel to the U.S. or Mexico?*
> 
> Although the Government of Canada recommends that Canadians travelling to any destination outside of Canada carry a valid passport, it is not mandatory for travel to the United States or Mexico. To date, there is no policy change requiring Canadians to travel with their passports to these destinations. However, you must have sufficient identification to satisfy border officials of your identity and citizenship.
> 
> ...




Hum, interesting..I have my birth certificate so I should be ok as long as they don't change the law between now and then, but I'll contact my MP's office just to be sure. Thanks Gary Bear


----------



## Velvet (Jan 21, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh, and I'm close.  Very.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 21, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Here ya go...
> 
> Entry of Citizens of Canada
> 
> ...



Excellent, thanks Kerry..oh and very lovely sig girl!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2005)

Morning Velvet  


Whats up today ?  Have a great weekend


----------



## Velvet (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Gary Bear   Nuttin up today...day of rest...maybe hitting the pub for lunch with the gang.  You have a splendiferous weekend too!  Any big plans?  I'm going to see Elektra


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 21, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> You need a passport.  absolutely mandatory



to go to Vegas ... is that something new?  We went 2 years ago and didn't require one.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 21, 2005)

ya, there's been talk about it do to 9-11 and strict airport security


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 21, 2005)

Velvet ... for the minor cost of one, it does make travelling easier.  Although we didn't need one to go to Vegas, we had a passport from our trip to Jamaica.  I makes things go much smoother.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 21, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> to go to Vegas ... is that something new?  We went 2 years ago and didn't require one.




I usually fly down to the states 2-3 times a year.  At the Toronto Airport we have a US Customs for all US flights.  The Agents are Dicks and seems to be sticklers about providing a passport.  Even on the US Custom's Documentation it requires your Passport number.  Just Personal Experience, I am basing my knowledge on.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks ID ... that's good to know


----------



## RoCk79 (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey Velvet, how are you on this beautiful gloomy day?  (well, it's gloomy here anyway)


----------



## Velvet (Jan 21, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> thanks ID ... that's good to know



ya, thanks buddy, I"m gonna get one just to avoid a hassle (well hassles above the ones you normally get at airports now  )


----------



## Velvet (Jan 21, 2005)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> Hey Velvet, how are you on this beautiful gloomy day?  (well, it's gloomy here anyway)



Hi Rock, how the hell are ya?  It's really nice here..well ok, it freaking cold (minus 37 celcius) but it's sunny! and it's FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!! 

I'm excellent thanks, I just got a new project at work and I even get my own staff member to help me     Usually a senior architect is assigned to all projects, but I get this one all for myself   yeah me!


Starting a cutting diet tomorrow, so just working out the details and fiddling with this spreadsheet!  What are you up to?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 21, 2005)

I saw your plea for a clubbing companion - if we don't go in June, we're shooting for September   .... then you can see the NT party machine in full swing.  Of course, the party will begin early right after breakfast in the pool.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 21, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ... Starting a cutting diet tomorrow, so just working out the details and fiddling with this spreadsheet!  What are you up to?




Hey, a cutting diet? Whatcha gonna do? And how do you set up your spreadsheet? Would you mind sharing how you do it? Mine is always screwed up


----------



## Velvet (Jan 21, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Of course, the party will begin early right after breakfast in the pool.



No problemo, i'm an early riser


----------



## Velvet (Jan 21, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey, a cutting diet? Whatcha gonna do? And how do you set up your spreadsheet? Would you mind sharing how you do it? Mine is always screwed up



You have a PM


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> it freaking cold (minus 37 celcius) but it's sunny! and it's FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!


and u wonder why I have no desire to move there??? It's 63F here today...

oh..buddy may be getting contract in Ft. Lauderdale...if I dust off my IT skills...he could get me on maybe too...
I wonder if they need DB people...


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> You have a PM


_~You've got snails~        _


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey Miss Velvet  


You here on a weekend ?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 22, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Rock, how the hell are ya?  It's really nice here..well ok, it freaking cold (minus 37 celcius) but it's sunny! and it's FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!



That just lead me to the realization that you are Canadian.  I've been to Toronto once before, and it gets really damned cold there.  I bet you're walking around in a skirt when it's like 0 celcius; well, that's what I would like to believe anyway.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi V!

It's snowing like crazy here in NY!!  18 inches so far, I am snowed in.  Could be worse though, I am with Chris and my puppy.    

When are starting your cut for the comp?  I am starting mine 4 weeks out. 
 I had a great chest wo yesterday.. so sore today.  Chest I think is my fav.  I really love that hot yoga, it's so exhausting but in a great way, makes you all relaxed.  I am gonna try to do it at least once a week, it's expensive.


----------



## Jill (Jan 23, 2005)

Luvin the new avi, hot hot hot!!!!

Missed ya. Whats new?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2005)

we're not getting danged snow...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2005)

Good morning, gorgeous!
What did u do this weekend? Have any exciting stories to share? Do tell!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2005)

Morning Velvet  

Looks like my wo will be this evening. I had to go into work extra early today and just didn't feel like getting up at 4:15 - 4:30 to workout !!!

Have great day !


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> and u wonder why I have no desire to move there??? It's 63F here today...
> 
> oh..buddy may be getting contract in Ft. Lauderdale...if I dust off my IT skills...he could get me on maybe too...
> I wonder if they need DB people...





I wanna be a member of team MOFO


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That just lead me to the realization that you are Canadian.  I've been to Toronto once before, and it gets really damned cold there.  I bet you're walking around in a skirt when it's like 0 celcius; well, that's what I would like to believe anyway.



na, no skirts, but I do run out in that weather, our 40 min run this weekend was blustery, minus 27 but sunny.  Toronto actually feels warmer than where I am because of the pollution blanket and the tall buildings blocking some of the wind chill


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi V!
> 
> It's snowing like crazy here in NY!!  18 inches so far, I am snowed in.  Could be worse though, I am with Chris and my puppy.
> 
> ...



HI Sapphy!  I didn't know you were in NY, that's not far from me   So I bet it's pretty cold and snowy there.

How much is that yoga per session?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Luvin the new avi, hot hot hot!!!!
> 
> Missed ya. Whats new?



Jilly!!   

How the hell are ya?  Did you have fun?  Did you take pics?  I'm gonna head over to your journal after I finish here 

New, hum, started a cutting diet Saturday, still running, did a 5K route a week ago and didn't die   What about you???


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Good morning, gorgeous!
> What did u do this weekend? Have any exciting stories to share? Do tell!



Hi Mikey 

Na, just did a chilly run and saw Elektra (Which is AWESOME by the way)!!!  Jennifer definately gave me some added motivation to kick start my cut!!  We also watched Cellular - it Rocked! 

What about you?  Get into any tiffs at the club?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet
> 
> Looks like my wo will be this evening. I had to go into work extra early today and just didn't feel like getting up at 4:15 - 4:30 to workout !!!
> 
> Have great day !



ha ha, don't blame you Gary Bear!!

What do you do for a living anyway?  And what do I have to do to be a member of Team MOFO?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 24, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> What do I have to do to be a member of Team MOFO?


Ut Oh......   

I gotta hear this.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I wanna be a member of team MOFO


whaddya think, fellas?
All in favor of allowing this beautiful, dedicated and motivated women into Team MOFO, say I.
I


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Mikey
> 
> Na, just did a chilly run and saw Elektra (Which is AWESOME by the way)!!!  Jennifer definately gave me some added motivation to kick start my cut!!  We also watched Cellular - it Rocked!
> 
> What about you?  Get into any tiffs at the club?


Not too many, I tossed a couple guys out for not complying w/ dress code. (I do let some things slip, but when I politely asked them three times to tuck in thier shirts..the were blatantly ignoring me, I showed them the front door.
I thought I was gonna have another problem w/ some ass-jockey about the same thimg. Ok, I am VERY polite and friendly when I do walk up to a guy to do this.
"Hey, (insert whatever greeting I feel like at the moment) I need you to tuck in your shirt. Thank you"
he asked me to repeat myself..three friggin times. I was thinking he was a bit drunk, but I sensed he was being an ass. THen he asked me why...I told him, club policy, and to go ahead and tuck in. He kinda motined that he would.
Actually, he was going to blow me off (could tell by the attitude) as I walked offand he continued to talk with his friends. I took three paces behind him, turned, faced him wiht my hands folded in front of me and just stared into the back of his head. His friend noticed this and after a few moments, said ass-jockey tucked in his shirt. sooner or later, they WILL do my bidding!
muhahahahahaha!! 

That was about it.
I got 'molested' by a couple fat chicks. Now why can't i ever get molested by the hot ones???


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Not too many, I tossed a couple guys out for not complying w/ dress code. (I do let some things slip, but when I politely asked them three times to tuck in thier shirts..the were blatantly ignoring me, I showed them the front door.
> I thought I was gonna have another problem w/ some ass-jockey about the same thimg. Ok, I am VERY polite and friendly when I do walk up to a guy to do this.
> "Hey, (insert whatever greeting I feel like at the moment) I need you to tuck in your shirt. Thank you"
> he asked me to repeat myself..three friggin times. I was thinking he was a bit drunk, but I sensed he was being an ass. THen he asked me why...I told him, club policy, and to go ahead and tuck in. He kinda motined that he would.
> ...



Wow, must be a somewhat classy club to make you tuck in your shirt..what are their rules on 19year olds with belly shirts?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2005)

21 and over.
belly shirt as in, 1/2 shirt?
nope. We don't want the 'thug' element. That is what the 'other' club in town is for.
I wish they would implement a 'dress to impress' thing into an occasional commercial.
U would be amazed at waht some people wear out to a friggin night club..or maybe u wouldn't. I know times have changed, but I used to rememebr, u used to dress up a bit to go out to a club. Bar, fine. t-shirt and jeans..but a clubl..u put on slacks and nice shirt and shoes or something...


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

By the sounds of your descriptions, there aren't any clubs in Kingston, just bars!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 24, 2005)

B ... now that you bring that up, you're right.  I remember buying the dressy outfits to hit the clubs.  A lot of women still dress up, but many guys dress pretty casual.  I think it might have to do with the age as well.  We have a club here that the average age is probably around 26 - 30.  The dress there is a lot more <i>upscale</i> than the normal bars.  Most of the bars here the average age is 18 ... so when we go to one of these clubs and some single friends of mine come, we always joke, that you don't need to be dressed well to pick up the gals, just dingle your car keys 

Oh ... morning  Miss Velvet


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 24, 2005)

Velvet ... do you have dressy clubs in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

No..none..nada..zip and i'm serious...all just 'bars'   Understand why I don't go to bars anymore?  Meat markets with guido gigalo types and three-quarter naked 19 year old girls   Not my scene thanks...Can't wait for Vegas


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

Cool, my friend just sent me a list of cheap/free things to do in Vegas (saving my $ for the clubs and Cirque de Soliel

Daytime Activities listed by Hotel:

MGM:

* Lion exhibit (free)
* Rainforest Café (at the left as soon as you enter)
* Coca Cola and M&M factory (free)

BELLAGIO:

* Go inside to see the Indoor Garden (must see- free)
* Dancing waters (in front of the hotel)

MIRAGE

* Tropical Gardens (free)
* Zoo
* Dolphin Show
* Fish tank behind check in
* White Tigers (free)

PARIS

* Lunch or dinner buffet
* Fountain and Eiffel Tower

VENETIAN (MUST SEE)

* Gondola rides
* Harley Davidson Museum
* Check out the ceilings - art work on the ceilings as you enter the
hotel
* Wax museum outside hotel

STRATOSPHERE

* Rollercoaster



CAESARS (MUST SEE)

* Atlantis Show (free)
* "Trip to Atlantis"
* Forum Shops - look up at the ceiling - moving sky

NEW YORK NEW YORK

* Roller coaster around the hotel
* Zumanity - Cirque de Soleil (Adults only)

ALLADIN HOTEL

* Desert Passage - shops -
* Look at the ceilings - blue skies and thunder and rain show (free)

HARLEY DAVIDSON CAF??

* Good lunch stop and check out the Harley machines moving on chains
through the ceiling in the restaurant

FLAMINGO HILTON

* Jimmy Buffet's Margarettaville restaurant -

HARROD'S

* Good slots and drinks are $2.00
* Check out the revolving statue of the Winners and poodle dog in the
centre of the hotel towards the lobby


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 24, 2005)

there is also a fish tank in the MGM Grand ... actually, just walking around the entire MGM Grand could very well be a day - it's huge.    But the fish tank is pretty neat.   The dancing waters are much more interesting at night.  You could grab a drink, stop and see them on your way to whatever club you're going to.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

Cool,   I'm sooooooooooo excited..how the hell am I gonna wait 8 months?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 24, 2005)

8 months is a long time when you know for sure you're going somewhere.  We had booked our trip to Jamaica and had to wait just over a year.  I had a countdown on my website ... that was painful


----------



## klmclean (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey Velvet  


How you been?  I haven't been around much lately, just thought I'd check in. I finally got at least one half decent pic of me in my gallery (last night at four in the morning I was playing on the computer ) I started taking thermogenics yesterday to give me a kick in the ass, and man are they working, couldn't sleep though, took it too late in the day. Anyways, hope all is well with you!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi Kerri, it's so nice to see you again!  I was wondering where you went   Ya, I can't take thermo's past noon or i'm awake until 3 in the morning..i don't take them at all now as it messes with my heart rate (which I track when training)  Anything new and exciting?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha, don't blame you Gary Bear!!
> 
> What do you do for a living anyway? And what do I have to do to be a member of Team MOFO?


Asst Mgr of the local grocery store .   What do you do to be a member of team MoFo ?!  Wellllllllll ..... LOL  Nah I'll leave that for Burner. But seriuosly, You must work out extremely hard and lift incredible amounts of weight ! OR .. just put the logo in your sig and you're in I guess. But maybe we should ask DeadBolt since it is his " term" and Burner since he was the first to be a member . LOL  But if it is up to me you are in


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

*News Bulletin*

I'm starting a new journal for my cut/2005 goals and it's going to be a serious training journal, no whoring     But I will keep this one open for whoring... 

It's in the IM Comp section and called "Velvets serious 2005 journal"    I mean it about the serious part    , remember what happened to GG's serious journal


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 24, 2005)

So I shouldn't go over there and Whore


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I'm starting a new journal for my cut/2005 goals and it's going to be a serious training journal, no whoring  But I will keep this one open for whoring...
> 
> It's in the IM Comp section and called "Velvets serious 2005 journal"  I mean it about the serious part  , remember what happened to GG's serious journal






Oh I see Burner voted you on the Team  

_I_


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

no, no whoring mister   YOu can comment and diet and training but no whoring   I'd like my workouts each week to be within about 15 pages of each other


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> no, no whoring mister  YOu can comment and diet and training but no whoring  I'd like my workouts each week to be within about 15 pages of each other


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 24, 2005)

suppose I make 15 pages of diet and workout comments?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

Then that's fine, but P's comments overrule..he's helping me 

 P

How you doin Iain? COld enuff for ya?


----------



## klmclean (Jan 24, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Kerri, it's so nice to see you again! I was wondering where you went  Ya, I can't take thermo's past noon or i'm awake until 3 in the morning..i don't take them at all now as it messes with my heart rate (which I track when training) Anything new and exciting?


I hated to have to resort to taking thermogenics again, but I just needed that extra boost to get my ass to do cardio, I've been weight training five days a week and taking my boxing class Wed. nights, but I can't seem to get motivated to do the cardio. But after popping one of those magic pills yesterday I think I could have ran a marathon, and I did get my ass to the gym to do cardio. I'm only going to take them until I get back into my cardio routine. I want to go in the morning and do my cardio before work and do my weights at night. My boyfriend gets up earlier for work than I do, so I figure if I get up with him and pop my magic pill I'll be off the gym to do my morning cardio. I figure it should take me a couple of weeks to get used to getting up again. Not much new and exciting. I started a diet plan yesterday that worked really well for me in the past, I just want to take 15 pounds off to get really lean. I used it about 5 years ago and dropped 23 pounds pretty fast, it's from Herbal Magic, you're probably familiar with thier clinic, they have them all around the Toronto area, it's like an exchange type diet.  I'll definately be back in my journal so I hope you'll come visit me  I'm thinking of starting a new one What do you think, or should I just keep the one I've got going?  Something about starting a new one seems more motivating.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 24, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Then that's fine, but P's comments overrule..he's helping me
> 
> P
> 
> How you doin Iain? COld enuff for ya?




I never said I would make good comments 

It is balmy today only -8*  compared to last week....brrrrr

Just sick of the snow. We got 20+ cm on saturday.  Couldn't even see 200m infront of you while driving between the snow and wind.

Jen (wife) and I go to Niagara with some friends on Friday night.  We also booked a trip to Sarasota, FLA the end of March staying at a friends place right on the beach   Kyle will get to see Disney


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> I hated to have to resort to taking thermogenics again, but I just needed that extra boost to get my ass to do cardio, I've been weight training five days a week and taking my boxing class Wed. nights, but I can't seem to get motivated to do the cardio. But after popping one of those magic pills yesterday I think I could have ran a marathon, and I did get my ass to the gym to do cardio. I'm only going to take them until I get back into my cardio routine. I want to go in the morning and do my cardio before work and do my weights at night. My boyfriend gets up earlier for work than I do, so I figure if I get up with him and pop my magic pill I'll be off the gym to do my morning cardio. I figure it should take me a couple of weeks to get used to getting up again. Not much new and exciting. I started a diet plan yesterday that worked really well for me in the past, I just want to take 15 pounds off to get really lean. I used it about 5 years ago and dropped 23 pounds pretty fast, it's from Herbal Magic, you're probably familiar with thier clinic, they have them all around the Toronto area, it's like an exchange type diet.  I'll definately be back in my journal so I hope you'll come visit me  I'm thinking of starting a new one What do you think, or should I just keep the one I've got going?  Something about starting a new one seems more motivating.



I think we have Herbal Magic clinics here, but i"m not familiar with the diet 
As far as starting a new journal?  Do what ever YOU want to do.  If you find it motivating then just do it! 

Sounds like you are doing great with your gym workouts!  Way to go


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I never said I would make good comments
> 
> It is balmy today only -8*  compared to last week....brrrrr
> 
> ...



Ya, it's a balmy -5 here and it's so exciting   We have a ton of snow too, Saturday was really bad for snow squalls!

You'll have so much fun in Niagara, it's so pretty there, and Kyle is gonna freak when he sees Mickey.  I still have to get my son down there!!!   He's been asking for years


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 24, 2005)

Disneyland is AWESOME ... and the children love it too!  

Serious journals ... what is doing on in here?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 24, 2005)

it's plus ........ yes, PLUS 2 here!!    Last couple of weeks we've hit minus 47 with a windchill


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Serious journals ... what is doing on in here?



yes, i know, i know, i'm going against the grain, but It's gotta be done


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> No..none..nada..zip and i'm serious...all just 'bars'   Understand why I don't go to bars anymore?  Meat markets with guido gigalo types and three-quarter naked 19 year old girls   Not my scene thanks...Can't wait for Vegas


Canadian guidos? Girl..you should...MOVE!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> I hated to have to resort to taking thermogenics again, but I just needed that extra boost to get my ass to do cardio, I've been weight training five days a week and taking my boxing class Wed. nights, but I can't seem to get motivated to do the cardio. But after popping one of those magic pills yesterday I think I could have ran a marathon, and I did get my ass to the gym to do cardio. I'm only going to take them until I get back into my cardio routine. I want to go in the morning and do my cardio before work and do my weights at night. My boyfriend gets up earlier for work than I do, so I figure if I get up with him and pop my magic pill I'll be off the gym to do my morning cardio. I figure it should take me a couple of weeks to get used to getting up again. Not much new and exciting. I started a diet plan yesterday that worked really well for me in the past, I just want to take 15 pounds off to get really lean. I used it about 5 years ago and dropped 23 pounds pretty fast, it's from Herbal Magic, you're probably familiar with thier clinic, they have them all around the Toronto area, it's like an exchange type diet.  I'll definately be back in my journal so I hope you'll come visit me  I'm thinking of starting a new one What do you think, or should I just keep the one I've got going?  Something about starting a new one seems more motivating.


u train five days straihgt, no days of rest in between? what is your split? Can u go like on: mon, tues, thurs and fri? leave wed open as well as the weekend. u can do cardion then..but the bod needs to rest or will be counter productive..


----------



## PreMier (Jan 24, 2005)

make sure to take some really GOOD walking shoes to Vegas.  Soooooooo much walking.. my feet were killing me


----------



## P-funk (Jan 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> make sure to take some really GOOD walking shoes to Vegas.  Soooooooo much walking.. my feet were killing me




LOL, don't ever move to NYC then!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2005)

Good morning, beautiful!
did u run this morning?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning Velvet


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

Mornin'n Velveeta


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> make sure to take some really GOOD walking shoes to Vegas.  Soooooooo much walking.. my feet were killing me



  Not a problem, I can work athletic shoes with skirts   
HOw many blocks do you figure the main part of the strip is?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Good morning, beautiful!
> did u run this morning?



Hey Mikey   Nope going at lunch with Mr. Treadmill...but outside in the -23 celcius weather


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning Gary Bear and Luke!  What up?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 25, 2005)

morning Miss Velvet.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2005)

Good afternoon Steve!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 25, 2005)

how are things today?

what is ticker factory?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2005)

Look at Jilly's sig..but mine isn't working 

Things are going well,but tis still chilly - minus 15 right now- but it looks like we are going to get above zero next week


----------



## Jill (Jan 25, 2005)

Try this is your signature. Make sure you have enhanced mode checked just in case.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2005)

There we go, it worked this time   Thanks Jilly  So you must have to go back to the site to change your stats huh?


----------



## Jill (Jan 25, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> There we go, it worked this time   Thanks Jilly  So you must have to go back to the site to change your stats huh?


Yup. I can do that anytime for you. Where is your ticker?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hey Mikey   Nope going at lunch with Mr. Treadmill...but outside in the -23 celcius weather


ok...I did the conversion...-23 c = -9 f!  -15 = 5 f!
WTF????
M O V E !!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 25, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Not a problem, I can work athletic shoes with skirts
> HOw many blocks do you figure the main part of the strip is?



I bet you can work a lot of things  

Ya know.. I really couldnt tell you.  But the casino's are HUGE, and if your walking around them all day, its a lot.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 25, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> na, no skirts, but I do run out in that weather, our 40 min run this weekend was blustery, minus 27 but sunny.  Toronto actually feels warmer than where I am because of the pollution blanket and the tall buildings blocking some of the wind chill



At least pollution is good for something...


----------



## Velvet (Jan 26, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Yup. I can do that anytime for you. Where is your ticker?



ha ha, I had it there for like 5 mins and then decided I didn't want to see that I had 15lbs I wanted to lose all the time   It is cute tho!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 26, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok...I did the conversion...-23 c = -9 f!  -15 = 5 f!
> WTF????
> M O V E !!!!!!!



Na, you get used to it, it's refreshing.  Besides, if you dress for it it can be a lot of fun to play in the snow.  It's minus 36 today with the windchill!  Think we'll be running inside today


----------



## Velvet (Jan 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I bet you can work a lot of things
> 
> Ya know.. I really couldnt tell you.  But the casino's are HUGE, and if your walking around them all day, its a lot.



Thanks for the tip premi, I"ll make sure I bring sensible shoes..I think I have some..if I dig to the back of my closet   So what's new and exciting with you?  Haven't seen you around much this week!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2005)

Morning Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi Gary Bear  Chest and abs today?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Gary Bear  Chest and abs today?


Yup , went pretty good. 

How about you ?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 26, 2005)

Oh ya, I forget that you've finished your w/o before I even get to work lol

Well it's a running day for me (with mr. treadmill) but I think we'll have to take it inside, it's nasty out   Poopy mother nature...she needs to get her shit together..next week it's going to be above zero


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 26, 2005)

... welcome to our past couple of weeks.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 26, 2005)

Miss Velvet wrote: Honestly? My boobs get in the way!  They are rather large this time of da month 

Mr. NT replies   I best not.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip premi, I"ll make sure I bring sensible shoes..I think I have some..if I dig to the back of my closet   So what's new and exciting with you?  Haven't seen you around much this week!


so..what u are saying is that your insensible shoes are at the front of your closet?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 26, 2005)

lots of them   Morning..er afternoon there sleepy head


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2005)

I am up early, actually...have errands to run, go to the gym...<ahem> yes, I am gonna go!

and then have an appointment to help client with his loan refinence before having to go to my other job...busy day!

Gotta go eat..and have....coffee...


----------



## Velvet (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow, such a busy boy!  Have fun and have a grrrrrrrrrrreat workout!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Wow, such a busy boy!  Have fun and have a grrrrrrrrrrreat workout!


er..that would be MAN, hun...


----------



## Velvet (Jan 26, 2005)

touchy touchy 

You da man


----------



## Velvet (Jan 26, 2005)

touchy touchy 

You da man


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2005)

looks like I am twice da man!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 26, 2005)

toopid double clicking


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2005)

Im here every day.  Just dont post that much sometimes.  Not too much is new here, I have a meeting with a school counselor on Friday.  I really need to go back, especially if I want to make a lot of money, raise a family, buy a house, etc.  And even though I'm not that old, I feel like I am lol  I also cut my hair today.. I'm completely bald now.  Its kinda sad.. I miss my hair already.  It took me 3 months to grow it, and 30 seconds to shave it


----------



## Velvet (Jan 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im here every day.  Just dont post that much sometimes.  Not too much is new here, I have a meeting with a school counselor on Friday.  I really need to go back, especially if I want to make a lot of money, raise a family, buy a house, etc.  And even though I'm not that old, I feel like I am lol  I also cut my hair today.. I'm completely bald now.  Its kinda sad.. I miss my hair already.  It took me 3 months to grow it, and 30 seconds to shave it




Good plan on going back to school Jake..I did too at age 24 (Computer programming), raising a son on my own and working a part time  job...i graduated top of my class with a 4.0 Grade Point Average..and I sucked in school in grade/high school...it's so much better going back as an adult, you are more grounded, know what you want and have a bunch of life experiences to help you out!  And there isn't so much partying (at least for me) so you can really apply yourself!!!  AND, you also realize what a great education can do for your lifestyle (without mommy and daddy footing the bill it means more to you)  What are you thinking of taking?

Um, why did you cut your hair if you already miss it???


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2005)

good morning, ms. vel!

I kinda did the same thing you did, J-
I tried college right after high school...wasn't for me...took time off...went back..still wasn't for me..went into AF and grew up..then got out and got a B+ average while holding 18 credit hours, full and part time jobs...good stuff...


----------



## Velvet (Jan 27, 2005)

No kidding eh?  Good for you, I think that kids these days should go out into the workforce with their crappy high school diploma (if that) and work minimum wage in a dead end job for a few years before they go to College so they can appreciate it and apply themselves more.  It's what I'll be recommending to my son!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2005)

join the corps!

hooah!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2005)

Morning Velvet  


What's on the agenda today ?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good plan on going back to school Jake..I did too at age 24 (Computer programming), raising a son on my own and working a part time  job...i graduated top of my class with a 4.0 Grade Point Average



You're a MILF, a computer geek, and you're intelligent.  Nice.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 27, 2005)

HI Gary Bear 

Um, today is Legs!!!  No run, Lisa and I are moving it to tomorrow night as it's still really freaking cold here and I don't want to run on the treadmill again   howsabout yourself?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 27, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You're a MILF, a computer geek, and you're intelligent.  Nice.



 thanks


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> HI Gary Bear
> 
> Um, today is Legs!!! No run, Lisa and I are moving it to tomorrow night as it's still really freaking cold here and I don't want to run on the treadmill again  howsabout yourself?


Did some speed squats for cardio this morning. thats it for today ! Tri's and abs tomorrow and then it's the weekend !!! YEAH !!!!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Did some speed squats for cardio this morning. thats it for today ! Tri's and abs tomorrow and then it's the weekend !!! YEAH !!!!



Speed squats?    splain Lucy!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Speed squats?  splain Lucy!


15 sets of light wt.(110 lbs.) squats. 30 sec. sets As many as I can do in 30 secs ( around 25 -28 ). 30-45 sec RI's between sets .

Got my heart rate up higher than Max OT in less time ! 

Something from your coach (P-funk )

Your new wo/diet and your ability to stick with it are nothing short of amzing !  Did you take  Pics and measurements when you started it?  I can't wait to see the new you ! Although the current you is mighty nice ! xoxo


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2005)

Well, it was going to be a career college.  So that I could go for what I wanted to do(health and exercise science).. but my family wasnt too happy about that   I'm still having a meeting tomorrow with a counselor, for some information.. but we will see.  Family wants me to go to the University, and I dont know if I can get financial support if I dont.  BTW, I just turned 22 not long ago.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2005)

Morning Miss Velvet    TGIF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 15 sets of light wt.(110 lbs.) squats. 30 sec. sets As many as I can do in 30 secs ( around 25 -28 ). 30-45 sec RI's between sets .
> 
> Got my heart rate up higher than Max OT in less time !
> 
> ...



  That sounds intense!  

Thanks buddy!   I took measurements, I'm going to take pics this weekend!  Happy Friday


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Well, it was going to be a career college.  So that I could go for what I wanted to do(health and exercise science).. but my family wasnt too happy about that   I'm still having a meeting tomorrow with a counselor, for some information.. but we will see.  Family wants me to go to the University, and I dont know if I can get financial support if I dont.  BTW, I just turned 22 not long ago.



Do what YOU want to do or you won't be happy and it'll be a load of wasted money and brain cells!  Why don't they want you to get into health and exercise science?  Those careers rock!  That's what I'm planning on doing once my son is grown and on his own - life #2  

And there's always financial assistance, their interest rates are really low and it's soooooooo worth the freedom of not having strings attached if you catch my drift!!!

22 eh?  Lots of time to get a great education


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2005)

..and she is smart...
can I have you?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

come get me on your jet


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 28, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good plan on going back to school Jake..I did too at age 24 (Computer programming), raising a son on my own and working a part time  job...i graduated top of my class with a 4.0 Grade Point Average..and I sucked in school in grade/high school...it's so much better going back as an adult, you are more grounded, know what you want and have a bunch of life experiences to help you out!  And there isn't so much partying (at least for me) so you can really apply yourself!!!  AND, you also realize what a great education can do for your lifestyle (without mommy and daddy footing the bill it means more to you)  What are you thinking of taking?



very well said, and for most, it's probably true.  I went back at 29 to take Computer Programming and as you said, better my life for my family, but also to experience the partying.   

I was third in our class


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> very well said, and for most, it's probably true.  I went back at 29 to take Computer Programming and as you said, better my life for my family, but also to experience the partying.
> 
> I was third in our class



Hey NT, and congrats!   I partied some, but not too much...i balanced it all out, met the best people there, friendships I'll have for the rest of my life, so I can't wait to head back to University for my second career


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 28, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hey NT, and congrats!   I partied some, but not too much...i balanced it all out, met the best people there, friendships I'll have for the rest of my life, so I can't wait to head back to University for my second career



Morning 
thanks.  The job I have pays well, it's just pretty bland.  

Going back to University after your son grows up ... wow!  Are you not scared about not being able to job based solely on your age?  For me ... that would put me in my late 40's ... and University courses are a minimum of 4 years - that would put me early 50's when I graduated.    Not much chance of getting a job at that age I don't think.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

Na, I'll be about 44 when I graduate..still lots and lots of time before I hit 60


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

44!  

My dad turns 57 tomorrow


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 28, 2005)

And being 44 and out of work for so long doesn't worry you? 

Wow ... you're much more ambitious than I.  Well, probably 95% of the population is more ambitious than I.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

If you have some nice savings then being out of work for 4 years would be heaven!  Besides, I've paid of my student loans, I could take out more..good investments


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

oh oh, just spilled the juices from my grapefruit into my mouse....it'll go nicely with the tuna salad I spilled all over the keyboard last week


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 28, 2005)

I didn't mean financially, I meant work wise.  You don't seem concerned at the least at being out of the workforce for at the minimum 4 years and then trying to re-enter at 44.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey ... do you realize your Vegas trip is just before the comp you plan on entering?    You'll really have to watch what you eat/drink in Vegas


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

OMG   You know what Steve?  I never even thought of that!  Oh well, I've been on vacation during pre-comp and I had no problems!  Besides I'm there for the scene and the pool, not the food..same food we have here   And just think of all the cals i'll burn walking all over the strip   So still gonna meet me there now


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 28, 2005)

if the stars are all aligned and heavens permit, I will try.  We haven't heard anything yet on the June Vegas trip.  In fact, the couple that started the whole thing are planning on a 3 week trip to Hawaii.  They are staying with relatives, but still, that is a long trip.  I'm betting that the June Vegas trip won't happen.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Na, I'll be about 44 when I graduate..still lots and lots of time before I hit 60


what happens if u have another child or two before Michael moves out?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> come get me on your jet


there's always something..damn..I better get busy making the fortune..


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)

Its the school I wanted to attend that they arent happy about.  Its a career college, and they want me to go to the University.  But I fucking hate English.  At the career college I wouldnt need that.  Fucking English.. anyway..  Financial aid is a problem here too.. Unless im OLDER than 24, my parents income is figured into the equation, even if im not living with them   Its all fucked up.  I have a lot of thinking to do


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2005)

well...could u go to their choice for a couple years..then transfer?
Ahh...English ain't so bad...
(get it? English..my use of bad grammer?? HA! I just slay myself!!)


----------



## Velvet (Jan 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> what happens if u have another child or two before Michael moves out?



I won't.  I don't want anymore kiddo's Mikey.  And any man that I meet and like but wants kids, is not the one I'm looking for


----------



## Velvet (Jan 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its the school I wanted to attend that they arent happy about.  Its a career college, and they want me to go to the University.  But I fucking hate English.  At the career college I wouldnt need that.  Fucking English.. anyway..  Financial aid is a problem here too.. Unless im OLDER than 24, my parents income is figured into the equation, even if im not living with them   Its all fucked up.  I have a lot of thinking to do



OMG, I'm so with you on these two points Jake, as I too couldn't go to college when I wanted to and get financial aid  because my parents 'made too much' yet it' wasn't enuff to put me thru college  AND, I had the apptitude for University (I love English  ) but you can't get the experience you need there, only colleges offer you placements where you can get the hands on experience that you need to get a good job (the catch 22 - you need experiece to get a job, but you can't get a job without experience)  So, I waited until I was old enuff to get financial aid and took the course I wanted with the placement opportunities and the rest they say, is history! Yep, you have lots of thinking to do!  But it's worth taking the time to figure out EXACTLY what YOU want...don't take your future lightly, everything you do today WILL reflect who you are in the future (one of those things you learn when you are an old fart like me  )  Have a great weekend Jakey!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I won't.  I don't want anymore kiddo's Mikey.  And any man that I meet and like but wants kids, is not the one I'm looking for


well, that's it...wedding's  off....


----------



## Velvet (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2005)

Morning Velvet  

How was your weekend ?  Mine was BUSY!!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 31, 2005)

Morning Gary   Mine was good, but I didn't go anywhere, which was kind of nice!  Why were you so busy???


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Gary  Mine was good, but I didn't go anywhere, which was kind of nice! Why were you so busy???


Mostly with the grandbaby , he spent the night friday and came cack sunday , went to the movies saturday and worked out sunday and just a bunch of honey do's


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 31, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> ... and just a bunch of *honey do's*


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

>


..she laughs at my heartbreak....
and I was thinking of something romantic, like..the Elvis Drie-thru wedding chapel of love....
"we'd like a marriage and a fried peanut butter and banana sammich..to go..super size that to. Thank you, thank you very much.."


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ..she laughs at my heartbreak....




Story of my life


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2005)

have u seen your running hottie again yet?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ..she laughs at my heartbreak....
> and I was thinking of something romantic, like..the Elvis Drie-thru wedding chapel of love....
> "we'd like a marriage and a fried peanut butter and banana sammich..to go..super size that to. Thank you, thank you very much.."



LMAO..you know the way to a girls heart, I LOVE peanut butter an banana sammies


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> have u seen your running hottie again yet?



No, cause I"m going to the gym later everyday now, so he's gone before I get there..that's ok tho...something just isn't right..I can feel it...time to move on   Speaking of moving on...get this...this is my luck in the men department.  There's this guy that's been asking my friend about me..apparentley he's seen me around and would like to go out on a date..well I don't like blind dates, so when my girlfriend gave me his email addy, I didn't use it..then yesterday we drove by him..i remember seeing him on campus getting coffee and thought he was really cute (nice blue eyes amoung other things)...so I told my other girlfriend about it and mentioned his name WELL..he KNOWS this guy..it's her friends twin sisters X husband...wanna know WHY he's an EX?  Apparentley she caught him numerous times cheating on her..the last time he did it, she left..and then he cheated on the girl he was cheating on the wife with...GEEZ..now think if i hadn't been told that..I woulnd't have had a clue, might have even started liking this guy  

ok, i'm over it now


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey V, Hope everything is going well  See Patrick is helping you out.  Kick some ass


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Gorgeous  


Whats up today ? I just finished a real good back/bi's!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Iain and Gary   I'll have to go check out your w/o Gary!  Thanks for the support Iain!!  What's new and exciting boys?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 1, 2005)

wow ... you are having some tough luck with men.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

I need to move


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 1, 2005)

sounds like it.  
Good morning Miss Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Stevie


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 1, 2005)

so the missus found this party ... in San Francisco in Ocotber
The Exotic Erotic Ball ... that is some serious Vegas competition.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

details?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 1, 2005)

you get to dress up in your wildest, sleaziest, skimpiest out and dance the night away.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> you get to dress up in your wildest, sleaziest, skimpiest out and dance the night away.



We already have those here   Hence why I don't do the bar scene


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 1, 2005)

You have a night like that there??  Edmonton is way too conservative.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

yes, unfortunately


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow ... you're pretty bitter with the club scene hey?  

I don't know that Vegas will be any different ... except the men are older and have a few more dollars.  The ladies are the same ... dressing very sexy and a pleasure to watch dance.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 1, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> No, cause I"m going to the gym later everyday now, so he's gone before I get there..that's ok tho...something just isn't right..I can feel it...time to move on   Speaking of moving on...get this...this is my luck in the men department.  There's this guy that's been asking my friend about me..apparentley he's seen me around and would like to go out on a date..well I don't like blind dates, so when my girlfriend gave me his email addy, I didn't use it..then yesterday we drove by him..i remember seeing him on campus getting coffee and thought he was really cute (nice blue eyes amoung other things)...so I told my other girlfriend about it and mentioned his name WELL..he KNOWS this guy..it's her friends twin sisters X husband...wanna know WHY he's an EX?  Apparentley she caught him numerous times cheating on her..the last time he did it, she left..and then he cheated on the girl he was cheating on the wife with...GEEZ..now think if i hadn't been told that..I woulnd't have had a clue, might have even started liking this guy
> 
> ok, i'm over it now


it's not your fault, hon-it's the climate...you should move to a warmer one..the guys are better...Colorado...Florida...where ever...
we can discuss the PB and banana sammies and kids later...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 1, 2005)

good morning, hottie!
Happy Hump Day!
Well, I gotta stay awake all damn day...this will most likely be day 5 I will not make it to the damn gym..
That is why I play the lottery...


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> it's not your fault, hon-it's the climate...you should move to a warmer one..the guys are better...Colorado...Florida...where ever...
> we can discuss the PB and banana sammies and kids later...



ha ha, you just made me realize how good my ab workout was yesterday..hurts to laugh


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> good morning, hottie!
> Happy Hump Day!
> Well, I gotta stay awake all damn day...this will most likely be day 5 I will not make it to the damn gym..
> That is why I play the lottery...



Happy humping Mikey 

Day 5?  YOu bad bad boy


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2005)

Morning Velvet  


I am getting behind on your SERIOUS journal ! LOL   That will be my goal tonight , to catch up on that .


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi Gorgeous  


Wow , got caught up on your SERIOUS journal .  You're doing great .  But I expected that .

*S*ure *H*appy *I*t's *T*hursday *!!!!*


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

Morning Gary Bear, ya, I hear ya on the the TGIT...one day closer to TGIF   Big plans?  Bunch of us girls are going to this place in Kingston that reminds me of a cigar lounge, huge wing back chairs in clusters around stone fireplaces and dim light ..I think we are going to see hide and seek on Saturday..can't wait


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Gary Bear, ya, I hear ya on the the TGIT...one day closer to TGIF  Big plans? Bunch of us girls are going to this place in Kingston that reminds me of a cigar lounge, huge wing back chairs in clusters around stone fireplaces and dim light ..I think we are going to see hide and seek on Saturday..can't wait


Have fun with the girls and enjoy the movie  

Here's a link to some pics of my Max GC Gym, LOL

http://home.earthlink.net/~gwcaton/maxgcgym/index.html


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Have fun with the girls and enjoy the movie
> 
> Here's a link to some pics of my Max GC Gym, LOL
> 
> http://home.earthlink.net/~gwcaton/maxgcgym/index.html


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


NOT !!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Have fun with the girls and enjoy the movie
> 
> Here's a link to some pics of my Max GC Gym, LOL
> 
> http://home.earthlink.net/~gwcaton/maxgcgym/index.html



PRICELESS!!  ha ha haha ha..nice clock   That's one kick ass gym you got going there Gary Bear..very impressed


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 4, 2005)

You're dip bar looks scary


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 4, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> PRICELESS!! ha ha haha ha..nice clock  That's one kick ass gym you got going there Gary Bear..very impressed


Morning Velvet  

You like my clock !! It's yours when I pass away . LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 4, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You're dip bar looks scary


 
Rcok solid Luke , rock solid


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

oh geez, dont' talk like that..but thanks


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 4, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> oh geez, dont' talk like that..but thanks


Awwww , I'm sorry.   I will be around for a loooooong time


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha, you just made me realize how good my ab workout was yesterday..hurts to laugh


see? I am good for you...now MOVE..and we can get on with the kids...


----------



## Velvet (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey there stranger...where ya been?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2005)

hey beautiful!
Moving to day shift...not on-line much the past couple days.
What are you doing on-line during the weekend?
(not that I mind u being here)


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2005)

Morning Velvet  


Glad to see your mom is ok !  Wow  That would be scarey .  So how was the rest of your weekend ?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 7, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey beautiful!
> Moving to day shift...not on-line much the past couple days.
> What are you doing on-line during the weekend?
> (not that I mind u being here)



HI Mikey 

So does this mean you'll be online more in the day? Do they have a computer at work for you to 'play' on? 

I was updating my Blog on the weekend as I can't seem to get to it from my work computer


----------



## Velvet (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks Gary Bear   Yes, very scary..don't mess with head wounds..she didn't even want to go to the hospital but my dad picked her up and made her go

Rest of the weekend was nice, Lisa and I went trail running at Lamoine's Point and it was beautiful out..damn we were hot tho, gonna have to find a spring/warm weather running outfit now   Can you say SHOPPING???


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2005)

hey you!
not really...they blocked access to site like this..witha  smart filter. I havea  'cheat code' but I don't wanna use it very often..especially during the day when there are lots of eyes watching...


----------

